# Animal Crossing: New Horizons Mafia



## Herbe

Welcome to Animal Crossing: New Horizons!




It's a cool, breezy afternoon on Teacod Island. From the Resident Services building, you hear a calming bell tune as the clock strikes 6 pm.  What with all the friendly faces, lovely shops, and flourishing wildlife, you have to admit - you truly live in paradise. 

You grab a couple oranges off the orange tree and enjoy them by the sea shore. Yes, you're isolated, but it certainly doesn't feel isolating when you have so many good friends around. It's never bothered you before. 

The breeze turns cold - freezing, in fact, but just for a moment. "Huh, that's weird. Usually the weather here is idyllic. Hope there's no big storm coming." 

You eat another orange, and decide to go home for the evening.



Spoiler: Pings



@Mawile
@tbh²
@Trebek
@Keldeo
@IndigoEmmy
@Seshas
@JackPK
@Von Fu 
@kokorico
@Redstrykephoenix 
@Mist1422
@M Plus 7
@Bluwiikoon





Spoiler: Game Summary



*n0:*



*d1 will start July 11th at 6 pm CDT (11 pm UTC). *Day phases will be 48 hours. Y'all know the usual rules - don't copy/paste role PM's, don't speak OOT unless your role allows it, etc.


----------



## Herbe

It's 8 AM at Teacod Island. Butterflies glide past your house as you wake up, although it's eerily quiet - usually there are morning announcements on the island, but not today. Odd. You head out for the day find two fossils near the Tailor's Shop, and decide to turn them in to Blathers immediately for assessment. Blathers is kind enough to keep his museum open 24/7 - although he _is _a night owl, so you might have to wake him up a bit...

You walk into the museum. Blathers seems to be taking a nap on... the ground? He's propped up against a bench - well, I suppose that isn't the weirdest sight you've seen on the island.

You walk over to wake him up a bit....

no response. You poke his shoulder, and he slumps face first onto the tile. Oh, god. There's one round bullet hole, execution-style in the back of his head. You feel faint....

You must find whoever or whatever committed this atrocious act immediately, and hold them responsible for their crimes.



Spoiler: Pings



@Mawile
@tbh²
@Trebek
@Keldeo
@IndigoEmmy
@Seshas
@JackPK
@Von Fu
@kokorico
@Redstrykephoenix
@Mist1422
@M Plus 7
@Bluwiikoon



*Seshas has died. She was town.*
Night 1 will start on 7/13/2020 6 pm CDT.


----------



## Mawile

good news guys


----------



## tbh²

good news guys
- m


----------



## Trebek

good news guys!


----------



## tbh²

Mawile said:


> good news guys


*mawile*


----------



## Bluwiikoon

SESHAS NOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Mawile

tbh² said:


> Mawile said:
> 
> 
> 
> good news guys
> 
> 
> 
> *mawile*
Click to expand...

>:(
also rip seshas


----------



## Trebek

i cant believe this

this was supposed to be a relaxing island getaway!


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

*Stryke*


----------



## Bluwiikoon

Mawile I'm so glad you get to play with us this time!! :D


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

wait shit


----------



## tbh²

seshas when will we get to town it up together for longer than like a day phase smfh. :(
-m


----------



## Mawile

Trebek said:


> i cant believe this
> 
> this was supposed to be a relaxing island getaway!


this is now danganronpa 2


----------



## Bluwiikoon

Hardclaim Komaeda


----------



## Von Fu

_let seshas play a god damn game for once_


----------



## Trebek

Mawile said:


> Trebek said:
> 
> 
> 
> i cant believe this
> 
> this was supposed to be a relaxing island getaway!
> 
> 
> 
> this is now danganronpa 2
Click to expand...


hardclaim monoku-wait no


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

Herbe said:


> You poke his shoulder, and he slumps face first onto the tile. Oh, god. There's one round bullet hole, execution-style in the back of his head. You feel faint....


first one goes to blathers


----------



## Mawile

Redstrykephoenix said:


> Herbe said:
> 
> 
> 
> You poke his shoulder, and he slumps face first onto the tile. Oh, god. There's one round bullet hole, execution-style in the back of his head. You feel faint....
> 
> 
> 
> first one goes to blathers
Click to expand...

i hate that i have to like this


----------



## tbh²

huh. so there's overt character reveal on flip
that is kind of interesting


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

Redstrykephoenix said:


> *Stryke*


If I die I'm taking you with me dammit


----------



## Bluwiikoon

Now that this has Started I would like to ask some hydra questions! ^^ Basically uhhhh how does it work LOL

Do you have to use the honour system to not just look at each others' PMs?

If an action targets the hydra, does it target the Entire hydra? (e.g. heals, inspections, kills, jails)

If one half of your hydra is a different alignment, do you have to yeet yourself?


----------



## Von Fu

that's what ya get for dissin bugs


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

ahem


----------



## tbh²

the hydra is one slot (and not antialigned ever)
you treat it as one player, it's just that two people are sharing the account


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

one, uh, one hydra is one player, bud. they play as the same role.


----------



## tbh²

Bluwiikoon said:


> Now that this has Started I would like to ask some hydra questions! ^^ Basically uhhhh how does it work LOL
> 
> Do you have to use the honour system to not just look at each others' PMs?
> 
> If an action targets the hydra, does it target the Entire hydra? (e.g. heals, inspections, kills, jails)
> 
> If one half of your hydra is a different alignment, do you have to yeet yourself?


we’re actually two people controlling the same account tbh
we’re One And The Same
- rari


----------



## tbh²

sniped by literally myself
- tbh²


----------



## Bluwiikoon

Shows how much I know!!! LOL


----------



## Trebek

who wants to place bets on how long its gonna take before a hydra gets ninjad by itself


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

herbe is secretly running a bastard game btw


----------



## Mawile

Bluwiikoon said:


> Shows how much I know!!! LOL


to be fair this is the first tcodf game with hydras, I think


----------



## Trebek

Trebek said:


> who wants to place bets on how long its gonna take before a hydra gets ninjad by itself


mfw ninjad by it actually happening


----------



## Von Fu

inb4 mafia is raymond


----------



## Trebek

Von Fu said:


> inb4 mafia is raymond


*frantically looks up character names*


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

anyways which one of you motherfuckers roleblocked me, i'll kill you and your entire dumb stupid animal family


----------



## Mawile

Trebek said:


> Von Fu said:
> 
> 
> 
> inb4 mafia is raymond
> 
> 
> 
> *frantically looks up character names*
Click to expand...

raymond is the glasses cat that people put in a maid dress


----------



## Bluwiikoon

Hydra reads:
VM and Tofu are Reese and Cyrus
mewtini and rari are Timmy and Tommy
RNP and Stryke are Tom Nook and Redd

(Note: I'm only joke!)


----------



## tbh²

Bluwiikoon said:


> Hydra reads


ftr, each hydra is one character tbh!


----------



## Trebek

Bluwiikoon said:


> mewtini and rari are Timmy and Tommy


i support this headcanon


----------



## Bluwiikoon

tbh² said:


> Bluwiikoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hydra reads
> 
> 
> 
> ftr, each hydra is one character tbh!
Click to expand...

dw I'm aware!!! This is just for funsies ^^


----------



## Mawile

tbh² said:


> ftr, each hydra is one character tbh!


timmy and tommy should come as a pair though tbh


----------



## Mawile

sorry I'm just taking advantage of being alive enough to rack up reaction points,


----------



## Bluwiikoon

What do we think Blathers coulda been? Will be sad if Seshas was an inspector and they're gone this soon :(


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

i will unceremoniously slaughter each and every one of you until i find whichever piece of utter scum stopped the literal funniest role in the game


----------



## Mawile

Bluwiikoon said:


> Will be sad if Seshas was an inspector


I was thinking this too because of how Blathers can evaluate fossils


----------



## tbh²

for posterity
neither rari nor i have played acnh so i leave the flavorspec up to everyone but us


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

Redstrykephoenix said:


> i will unceremoniously slaughter each and every one of you until i find whichever piece of utter scum stopped the literal funniest role in the game


How can a slaughter be unceremonious


----------



## Von Fu

i formally ask that you redirect all reaction points to vm's account

if you like what you see here, go find one of vm's posts and like it


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

Redstrykephoenix said:


> Redstrykephoenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> i will unceremoniously slaughter each and every one of you until i find whichever piece of utter scum stopped the literal funniest role in the game
> 
> 
> 
> How can a slaughter be unceremonious
Click to expand...

you don't light any candles


----------



## Trebek

Von Fu said:


> i formally ask that you redirect all reaction points to vm's account
> 
> if you like what you see here, go find one of vm's posts and like it


is this like, equivalent exchange

or am i allowed to react to both this account and vm


----------



## Bluwiikoon

A reaction pyramid scheme!?


----------



## Von Fu

*reacts to all vm posts myself* haha reaction score go brrr


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

Hi everyone! Excited to be here.


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> Hi everyone! Excited to be here.


Whoops, wrong chat.


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> bbt's Huskeldeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! Excited to be here.
> 
> 
> 
> Whoops, wrong chat.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bluwiikoon

Mx. Roleblocker pls don't block RSP tomorrow so they can blow up half the town again pls, it'll be epic  Top ten gamer moments!!


----------



## Mawile

Bluwiikoon said:


> so they can blow up half the town again pls


but then I can't procrastinate on writing roles for ooctvt!!


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

I'm frozen.


----------



## Bluwiikoon

Keldeifie u ok fam?


----------



## Von Fu

So I think I'm going to fakeclaim as a one-shot Bulletproof if it comes down to that

idk keldeif you could just claim your actual role, it could be seen as town-aligned?


----------



## Von Fu

Von Fu said:


> So I think I'm going to fakeclaim as a one-shot Bulletproof if it comes down to that
> 
> idk keldeif you could just claim your actual role, it could be seen as town-aligned?


wait shit wrong chat how do i delete


----------



## Bluwiikoon

UM


----------



## Mawile

inb4 all hydras are mafia


----------



## Bluwiikoon

M-mind explaining that one for us champ


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo




----------



## Bluwiikoon

@Herbe Can we get a do-over because uhhh

OOPS


----------



## Mawile

Bluwiikoon said:


> OOPS


(i thought they were memeing)


----------



## Von Fu

haha! yeah! i am memeing :) carry on folks!!!!


----------



## Mawile

Von Fu said:


> :)


----------



## tbh²

they were memeing lmfao
-m


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

tbqh would snapread blu town for that reaction.

not that I'm playing the game. I am gone. goodbye.


----------



## Novae

(they were not all the wolves are hydras)


----------



## Novae

anyway I’m currently playing a hat in time and by playing a hat in time I mean smugdancing

farewell


----------



## Trebek

inb4 hydra mason squad


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> tbqh would snapread blu town for that reaction.
> 
> not that I'm playing the game. I am gone. goodbye.


fuck i altslipped

what i meant is

Hi everyone! Excited to be here. I am definitely Keldeo, and not Eifie attempting to get Keldeo yeeted. Such a thing would be unspeakable. Unspeakable, I do declare!


----------



## Von Fu

Oh thank god tbh² they thought it was just a meme

I should stop flipping between scumchat and the actual game lol so carelessly


----------



## Von Fu

Von Fu said:


> Oh thank god tbh² they thought it was just a meme
> 
> I should stop flipping between scumchat and the actual game lol so carelessly


wait fuck


----------



## Trebek

*eifie*

(not the hydra, just eifie)


----------



## Bluwiikoon

SMELLS LIKE... A COVER-UP


----------



## Mawile

Von Fu said:


> Oh thank god tbh² they thought it was just a meme


it's ok guys i got you


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

(Also I, Keldeo, really am gone now. I may return at a later date with eifthoughts. Say, May 2021?)


----------



## qenya

Trebek said:


> Bluwiikoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> mewtini and rari are Timmy and Tommy
> 
> 
> 
> i support this headcanon
Click to expand...

...headcanon!

hi everyone, sorry I missed start of day! totally forgot we were starting today haha

i see chaos has already ensued, lovely


----------



## Mawile

Mawile said:


> Von Fu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh thank god tbh² they thought it was just a meme
> 
> 
> 
> it's ok guys i got you
Click to expand...

sorry wrong chat


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

sup nerds


----------



## Von Fu

hey herbe can we have a do-over i keep scumslipping


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> sup nerds


wtf


----------



## Bluwiikoon

Chickens out for kokorico fam!!!!


----------



## Von Fu

wait why are all of yall in this private convo


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

it's me, Eifie! I love my real dog!

rip Seshas tbh!


----------



## Mawile

Von Fu said:


> wait why are all of yall in this private convo


im mafia


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

Von Fu said:


> wait why are all of yall in this private convo


I invited them

love to have the game in a private group PM instead of the actual game thread


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

A normal day on the island,
The sun shining, the light seems to bend
A cold breeze flies, the dark descend,
That dumb fucking owl would soon meet his end

The moon rises high, I see a ghost,
I run to my home, I was almost toast!
But when I got home, lo and behold,
My slow-roast duck wasn't done- the oven was cold!

I wail for hours, my life is so sad,
But I still take a bite of it- not bad.
Despite the meat being raw and bland,
I have no taste, which explains my favorite band

The day do fall, and without much care,
The role is blocked, too much to bear!
I almost feel like doing a reboot,
I had not the chance to bestow any fruit


----------



## Bluwiikoon

Incredibly good suggestion: We all adopt catchphrases like actual animal crossing villagers 

That'll never get annoying, feathers!


----------



## Novae

Trebek said:


> *eifie*
> 
> (not the hydra, just eifie)


I see this and raise you *keldeo*


----------



## Von Fu

Mawile said:


> Von Fu said:
> 
> 
> 
> wait why are all of yall in this private convo
> 
> 
> 
> im mafia
Click to expand...

we got him folks

see i was using my _super secret technique _to get the real mafia to confess

*mawile*


----------



## Mawile

tfw you get 2 votes on you within half an hour of the game starting


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

Anyways, as a callback to Eifie's Definitely 100% Serious Mafia, my role is to give out fruit.


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> bbt's Huskeldeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bbt's Huskeldeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! Excited to be here.
> 
> 
> 
> Whoops, wrong chat.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

omg Eifieeeee

I am not responsible for this smh.


----------



## Trebek

new hot take:

this thread is actually scumchat

the real game starts tomorrow with a bunch of random people


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

*tbh²

Von Fu

Redstrykephoenix*

This thread ain't got room for the 8 of us.


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

gonna shove a pineapple down your throat stryke


----------



## Bluwiikoon

Oh no I forgot to assign Keldeifie a duo!!!   

I diagnose them with: Mable and Sable


----------



## JackPK

oh my god 6 pages of thread in the 30 minutes it has taken me to spit out a Tarot mafia reads post

how




will return shortly when I have read through


----------



## Mawile

Have you considered Raymond+Nook Mile Tickets as a duo,


----------



## Von Fu

soulread blu as trope killer


----------



## qenya

JackPK said:


> oh my god 6 pages of thread in the 30 minutes it has taken me to spit out a Tarot mafia reads post
> 
> how
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will return shortly when I have read through


protip: if you die n1 it's easier to keep up with other games


----------



## Bluwiikoon

It is strange for me to see JackPK in actual games because my brain associates his icon so strongly with the GM role of Cats 

Hi Jack!!! Good to see you! :D


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

stryke can we turn off post notifs please


----------



## Von Fu

gonna go stream a movie soon but before i go i'm hardclaiming froggy chair


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

reactions are fine but seeing that red icon constantly, it clashes with the rest of the screen


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

Redstrykephoenix said:


> stryke can we turn off post notifs please


Fiiiine


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

what styles are you other hydras using tbh


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

Von Fu said:


> gonna go stream a movie soon but before i go i'm hardclaiming froggy chair


that's not for 18 minutes coward, answer to questioning


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> tbqh would snapread blu town for that reaction.
> 
> not that I'm playing the game. I am gone. goodbye.


I, Keldeo, endorse this post. 

Villagery pop-out.


----------



## Von Fu

Redstrykephoenix said:


> Von Fu said:
> 
> 
> 
> gonna go stream a movie soon but before i go i'm hardclaiming froggy chair
> 
> 
> 
> that's not for 18 minutes coward, answer to questioning
Click to expand...

uughghgah

okay fine you got me *Von Fu*


----------



## Mawile

Redstrykephoenix said:


> what styles are you other hydras using tbh


not a hydra but i use roar of time + dark reader extension in addition to it


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

Mawile said:


> Redstrykephoenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> what styles are you other hydras using tbh
> 
> 
> 
> not a hydra but i use roar of time + dark reader extension in addition to it
Click to expand...

i didn't fucking ask


----------



## Von Fu

but actually imma go make popcorn


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

that was mean. sorry.


----------



## Bluwiikoon

I hardclaim Boomer because he is the cutest penguin and I am a cute penguin ^^



Look at him!!! He's like a little pilot! ADORABLE

Anyway Boomer is my favourite villager (that isn't Patty) and I stan him and I am here for reckless self-positivity in my life


----------



## Mawile

Redstrykephoenix said:


> that was mean. sorry.


it's ok i forgive you


----------



## qenya

Von Fu said:


> but actually imma go make popcorn


mafia but everyone's roles just give foodstuffs out to each other


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

pietro is the best villager i'm not taking questions


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

i said i wasn't taking questions koko


----------



## Bluwiikoon

Pietro is undoubtedly the most powerful villager!


----------



## Trebek

Spoiler: every hydra be like


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

stop fucking impersonating me stryke


----------



## Bluwiikoon

I gotta eat my noodles!!! They are just out here brewing

Make sure you all hydrate and eat a food and do your best! ^^ This island needs you!


----------



## Trebek

Redstrykephoenix said:


> stop fucking impersonating me stryke


hes not impersonating you

you're both impersonating the combination of you

problem solved


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

i'm only an asshole when it's funny


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

Oh actually.

@Mist1422 If I told you the first post that I, Keldeo, made, was "sup nerds," what read would you make on our entrance? 

Villagery pop-out for reals.


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

Redstrykephoenix said:


> i'm only an asshole when it's funny


not anymore!


----------



## Bluwiikoon

Keldeo is like a cat, going outside and then being like WAIT I WANNA BE INSIDE


----------



## qenya

Redstrykephoenix said:


> i'm only an asshole when it's funny


hes said, shortly after #118 happened,


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

that wasn't me!


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

Yes it was


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

ok maybe it was


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

but also: herbe can i chop my other head off or will i die from blood loss


----------



## qenya

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> @Mist1422 If I told you the first post that I, Keldeo, made, was "sup nerds,"


----------



## Trebek

m8


----------



## Mawile

Redstrykephoenix said:


> ok maybe it was


@ jack: this is why we have 7 pages of posts in an hour


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

Redstrykephoenix said:


> but also: herbe can i chop my other head off or will i die from blood loss


I'll kill you first


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

Anyone else want some of them Olive Garden breadsticks?


----------



## JackPK

Redstrykephoenix said:


> anyways which one of you motherfuckers roleblocked me, i'll kill you and your entire dumb stupid animal family


I can't tell if this is serious or just a joke about how rnp has randed roleblocker a billion times recently



Von Fu said:


> So I think I'm going to fakeclaim as a one-shot Bulletproof if it comes down to that
> 
> idk keldeif you could just claim your actual role, it could be seen as town-aligned?


I know you're just joking but _for the record_ I'm putting this in my spreadsheet anyway just in case you're tmi!joking



kokorico said:


> Von Fu said:
> 
> 
> 
> but actually imma go make popcorn
> 
> 
> 
> mafia but everyone's roles just give foodstuffs out to each other
Click to expand...

inb4 town roles all give out foodstuffs and mafia roles all give out mean reactions


----------



## JackPK

JackPK said:


> inb4 town roles all give out foodstuffs and mafia roles all give out mean reactions


*gets handed a fortnite taunt dance* *dies*


----------



## Mawile




----------



## qenya

JackPK said:


> Redstrykephoenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> anyways which one of you motherfuckers roleblocked me, i'll kill you and your entire dumb stupid animal family
> 
> 
> 
> I can't tell if this is serious or just a joke about how rnp has randed roleblocker a billion times recently
Click to expand...

the only possible explanation: stryke'n'phoenix randed roleblocker and blocked themselves


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

stryke what do we do they saw through our ruse


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

Maybe a salad. They have good croutons


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

the dressing is better tbh


----------



## Trebek

kokorico said:


> JackPK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redstrykephoenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> anyways which one of you motherfuckers roleblocked me, i'll kill you and your entire dumb stupid animal family
> 
> 
> 
> I can't tell if this is serious or just a joke about how rnp has randed roleblocker a billion times recently
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the only possible explanation: stryke'n'phoenix randed roleblocker and blocked themselves
Click to expand...

honestly this is a solid explanation

but if they blocked themselves then that means that they couldnt have blocked themselves which means that they did block themselves which means...


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

i don't usually have salad i usually order chicken gnocchi but the few times i do it's a positive experience


----------



## Mawile

Trebek said:


> but if they blocked themselves then that means that they couldnt have blocked themselves which means that they did block themselves which means...


ouroboros tbh


----------



## qenya

also I just realised it's been 8 pages and I haven't expressed my heartfelt sorrow at seshas' death







rest in peace, friend. perhaps one day we will play more than a single round together, and strike fear into the hearts of our enemies with clinical precision


----------



## Trebek

rip in peace my friend :((


----------



## Bluwiikoon

The avian world mourns them :( A dark, blathers-less day


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

wonder if owl is quality meat. probably make a nice light broth


----------



## Bluwiikoon

RSP I think yall should get a snack! ^^ Lots of food talk


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

we literally give fruit out at night of course we're gonna food talk


----------



## Mawile

Redstrykephoenix said:


> we literally give fruit out at night


will the fruit kill me


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

Mawile said:


> Redstrykephoenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> we literally give fruit out at night
> 
> 
> 
> will the fruit kill me
Click to expand...

you can find out!


----------



## Trebek

Mawile said:


> Redstrykephoenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> we literally give fruit out at night
> 
> 
> 
> will the fruit kill me
Click to expand...

only if the fruit in question is a gun


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

i think it's just a reskinned neighborizer


----------



## qenya

Trebek said:


> Mawile said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redstrykephoenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> we literally give fruit out at night
> 
> 
> 
> will the fruit kill me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> only if the fruit in question is a gun
Click to expand...

or coconuts. fucking deadly those things


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

no. durians are the most deadly


----------



## Bluwiikoon

Not that there's too much to discuss at the moment, but the only folks who haven't popped in yet are Emmy and MP7 ^^ Not bad for just an hour!

@IndigoEmmy @M Plus 7 Howdy gamers! Would love to see you pop your heads in when you have the time :D Hope the timezones and the roles are treating you good!


----------



## Trebek

kokorico said:


> Trebek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mawile said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redstrykephoenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> we literally give fruit out at night
> 
> 
> 
> will the fruit kill me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> only if the fruit in question is a gun
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> or coconuts. fucking deadly those things
Click to expand...

the only acceptable coconuts are the ones in monty python


----------



## qenya

Redstrykephoenix said:


> no. durians are the most deadly


no durians in new horizons tho,


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

yeah but consider:

*explode kokorico*


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

nah, jk. not two games in a row


----------



## Mawile

Redstrykephoenix said:


> nah, jk. not two games in a row


are you sure the fruit doesn't explode


----------



## Bluwiikoon

B-but fam...! You got roleblocked!

Can roleblocks even stop daybombs tbh


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

no


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

hey there's a trophy for making 100 posts and the description is "i hope it took you more than a day"

you dare challenge me


----------



## tbh²

kokorico said:


> also I just realised it's been 8 pages and I haven't expressed my heartfelt sorrow at seshas' death
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rest in peace, friend. perhaps one day we will play more than a single round together, and strike fear into the hearts of our enemies with clinical precision


omg yeah D:
rip seshas tbh. espurr gang… :c
-rari


----------



## Bluwiikoon

I have theories about the fruit, but for now I feel like it's best just to accept it as neighbourizer and let RSP do their thing  Tbh!!


----------



## Trebek

an apple a day keeps the doctor away

we can't heal RSP

thanks for coming to my ted talk


----------



## JackPK

rari I love the energy of you signing your hydra posts


----------



## qenya

Bluwiikoon said:


> I have theories about the fruit, but for now I feel like it's best just to accept it as neighbourizer and let RSP do their thing  Tbh!!


i was assuming this was the same thing as the Fruit Vendor from mafiascum.net tbh

it's a NAI role that gives a piece of fruit to someone each night. recipient is told that they received a piece of fruit. fruit is otherwise useless

I can very much see how strykenix, upon randing it, would think to exclaim "looks like herbe's running a bastard game!" (admittedly this could be wifom tho)

it strikes me that it would be very appropriate for an animal crossing theme game


----------



## tbh²

be the change you want to see in this world, i dare to say <3
- rari


----------



## Bluwiikoon

We stan a monarch!!! Love that mf rari :D

-blu


----------



## qenya

kokorico said:


> it strikes me


goddamit the pun was RIGHT THERE


----------



## Bluwiikoon

I'm gonna assign everyone a kin that isn't just hydra jokes, catch me after I take some mf insulin juice


----------



## Trebek

kokorico said:


> Bluwiikoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have theories about the fruit, but for now I feel like it's best just to accept it as neighbourizer and let RSP do their thing  Tbh!!
> 
> 
> 
> i was assuming this was the same thing as the Fruit Vendor from mafiascum.net tbh
> 
> it's a NAI role that gives a piece of fruit to someone each night. recipient is told that they received a piece of fruit. fruit is otherwise useless
> 
> I can very much see how strykenix, upon randing it, would think to exclaim "looks like herbe's running a bastard game!" (admittedly this could be wifom tho)
> 
> it strikes me that it would be very appropriate for an animal crossing theme game
Click to expand...

so wait, is the only benefit of the Fruit Vendor that other people can confirm that it exists?

just interested in how that class would run stategy-wise


----------



## qenya

can I also just say how much I like your avatar, raritini


----------



## Mawile

Trebek said:


> so wait, is the only benefit of the Fruit Vendor that other people can confirm that it exists?


basically


----------



## Bluwiikoon

If anyone gets a fruit, you know RSP is confirmed town! :D (assuming fruit vendor is a town role)


----------



## Trebek

Mawile said:


> Trebek said:
> 
> 
> 
> so wait, is the only benefit of the Fruit Vendor that other people can confirm that it exists?
> 
> 
> 
> basically
Click to expand...

spicy tbhtbh


----------



## qenya

Trebek said:


> kokorico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bluwiikoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have theories about the fruit, but for now I feel like it's best just to accept it as neighbourizer and let RSP do their thing  Tbh!!
> 
> 
> 
> i was assuming this was the same thing as the Fruit Vendor from mafiascum.net tbh
> 
> it's a NAI role that gives a piece of fruit to someone each night. recipient is told that they received a piece of fruit. fruit is otherwise useless
> 
> I can very much see how strykenix, upon randing it, would think to exclaim "looks like herbe's running a bastard game!" (admittedly this could be wifom tho)
> 
> it strikes me that it would be very appropriate for an animal crossing theme game
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so wait, is the only benefit of the Fruit Vendor that other people can confirm that it exists?
> 
> just interested in how that class would run stategy-wise
Click to expand...

from skimming their wiki page I gather the main idea is to fuck with watchers/trackers of the opposite alignment, and (if town) to see whether the recipient truthfully announces their receipt of fruit


----------



## Bluwiikoon

Bruh imagine if RNP and Stryke were separate this game and RNP was just spamming Stryke with fruit every night


----------



## qenya

Bluwiikoon said:


> Bruh imagine if RNP and Stryke were separate this game and RNP was just spamming Stryke with fruit every night


when life gives you lemons, throw them at your brother,


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

we're like a comedic duo at best


----------



## Mawile

Bluwiikoon said:


> RNP was just spamming Stryke with fruit every night





Spoiler


----------



## tbh²

kokorico said:


> can I also just say how much I like your avatar, raritini


thanks tbh ;u; it was mawile’s idea c:
- rari


----------



## qenya

anyway, my reaction score is now comfortably ahead of VM's, so I think I'm gonna go get some shuteye

looking forward to paranoidly doubting y'all some more tomorrow


----------



## tbh²

night, koko! <3


----------



## Trebek

sleep tight

dont let the (are there bedbugs in ACNH) bite


----------



## Mawile

Trebek said:


> (are there bedbugs in ACNH)


tarantula


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

mosquitoes i think


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

stryke doesn't play acnh he's an anus


----------



## Trebek

don't let the tarantulas bite! :'D


----------



## Bluwiikoon

Mawile: Tex
Seshas: Punchy
rari: Mitzi
mewtini: Rosie
Trebek: Teddy
Keldeo: Julian
Eifie: Henry
IndigoEmmy: Lolly
JackPK: Jeremiah
VM: Del
Tofu: Phoebe
kokorico: Egbert
RNP: Cyd
Stryke: Benjamin
Mist1422: Lobo
M Plus 7: Olive

These are now everyone's assigned kins, I don't accept criticism ^^ Have fun!


----------



## Trebek

can this be my hardclaim tbhtbh


----------



## Trebek

Spoiler



HE LOOKS SO CUTE WHAT


----------



## Trebek

oh nvm hes into sports and fitness

cant relate


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

incorrect. incorrigible


----------



## Bluwiikoon

He looks like he would be a lazy-type!!!! This game rigged


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

pietro or rocco. no other answers are accepted


----------



## Bluwiikoon

You can be both, with the power of your brother!


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

i have no son


----------



## Bluwiikoon

I gotta get a sleep, but it's been great hanging out with everyone today! ^^ If I wake up at 5am I'll probably check in again.

Make sure you pick up your free DIY recipe from the beach!


----------



## Trebek

Bluwiikoon said:


> I gotta get a sleep, but it's been great hanging out with everyone today! ^^ If I wake up at 5am I'll probably check in again.
> 
> Make sure you pick up your free DIY recipe from the beach!


sleep tight!

dont let the tarantulas bite!


----------



## Bluwiikoon




----------



## JackPK

Bluwiikoon said:


> JackPK: Jeremiah


I clicked that link saying to myself "don't be a bullfrog don't be a bullfrog" and then guess what it was


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

that's the wrong Henry

also I'm glad after like watching 3 games in frustration I can personally tell y'all that 95% of roles are _not_ alignment-indicative

so pls


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

fuck I wasn't going to post again until d3


----------



## Trebek

inside of you are two wolves

one doesn’t want to post until d3

the other wants to berate town


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

inside of me are two villagers

one is Keldeo

the other is also Keldeo


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

wait fuck i meant wolves

yeet Keldeo today guys


----------



## tbh²

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> also I'm glad after like watching 3 games in frustration I can personally tell y'all that 95% of roles are _not_ alignment-indicative


i agree. i think VT is about 50% likely to be mafia
-m


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

also @ whoever said "mafia but everyone just gives each other fruit"

I already ran that game smfh


----------



## JackPK

tbh² said:


> bbt's Huskeldeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> also I'm glad after like watching 3 games in frustration I can personally tell y'all that 95% of roles are _not_ alignment-indicative
> 
> 
> 
> i agree. i think VT is about 50% likely to be mafia
> -m
Click to expand...

for a second I forgot that vanilla townie exists and I thought you were making a Spicy Take about von and tofu


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

tbh² said:


> bbt's Huskeldeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> also I'm glad after like watching 3 games in frustration I can personally tell y'all that 95% of roles are _not_ alignment-indicative
> 
> 
> 
> i agree. i think VT is about 50% likely to be mafia
> -m
Click to expand...

hardclaim VT btw


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

JackPK said:


> tbh² said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bbt's Huskeldeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> also I'm glad after like watching 3 games in frustration I can personally tell y'all that 95% of roles are _not_ alignment-indicative
> 
> 
> 
> i agree. i think VT is about 50% likely to be mafia
> -m
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> for a second I forgot that vanilla townie exists and I thought you were making a Spicy Take about von and tofu
Click to expand...

omg I literally read it as "Von" the first time and was like ???


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

Redstrykephoenix said:


> hey there's a trophy for making 100 posts and the description is "i hope it took you more than a day"
> 
> you dare challenge me


I wonder which of us will get it first


----------



## tbh²

hahahaha sorry
i will be calling the vontofu hydra VF tbh
-m


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

how's my Eifie impression btw


----------



## tbh²

tbh² said:


> hahahaha sorry
> i will be calling the vontofu hydra VF tbh
> -m


conversely i have no idea what to call bbt's Huskeldeo
-m


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

tbh² said:


> tbh² said:
> 
> 
> 
> hahahaha sorry
> i will be calling the vontofu hydra VF tbh
> -m
> 
> 
> 
> conversely i have no idea what to call bbt's Huskeldeo
> -m
Click to expand...

people on MU call us bbt


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

zzz

k see ya nerds d5


----------



## tbh²

but bbt is just eifie!
-m


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> zzz
> 
> k see ya nerds d5


-Keldeo


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

should change our name so the acronym is rsvp


----------



## JackPK

Redstrykephoenix said:


> should change our name so the acronym is rsvp


you would need to tri-hydra with von


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

reallystrykeveryphoenix


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

good thing I'm not actually posting this game so I won't have a chance to accidentally post in the thread on my main

that would, of course, be devastating and game-breaking


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

Redstrykephoenix said:


> anyways which one of you motherfuckers roleblocked me, i'll kill you and your entire dumb stupid animal family


how did you know this tbh


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

I swear I'm done yeet keldeo etc etc. 

Ooh, death...


----------



## tbh²

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> Ooh, death...


nya ha!


----------



## Von Fu

JackPK said:


> tbh² said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bbt's Huskeldeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> also I'm glad after like watching 3 games in frustration I can personally tell y'all that 95% of roles are _not_ alignment-indicative
> 
> 
> 
> i agree. i think VT is about 50% likely to be mafia
> -m
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> for a second I forgot that vanilla townie exists and I thought you were making a Spicy Take about von and tofu
Click to expand...

hardclaiming V&T


----------



## Bluwiikoon

My bod woke me up _exactly_ at 5am! Technology is incredible 

Not that I have much to add rn, but I dreamt that you could add letters that could be opened by townsfolk upon your death but the caveat was that they had to be handwritten. A lot of room for cursive shitposts, I tell ya!

I also dreamt I was in Tarotfia and someone was mech confirmed wolf but told us not to vote for them and we were like "ok"  Additionally we were larping


----------



## Bluwiikoon

The hydras throw me off a bit, which is probably an intended feature! Regardless, I'll try to brain as best as I can whenever the thoughts happen


----------



## Mawile

Bluwiikoon said:


> The hydras throw me off a bit, which is probably an intended feature!


Just do what I do and pretend they're one person each lol


----------



## Bluwiikoon

At least I know my good friend raritini would never betray me!


----------



## tbh²

Bluwiikoon said:


> At least I know my good friend raritini would never betray me!


i'm glad you still think this post-cats/snom tbh. we love you king.


----------



## Mawile

Bluwiikoon said:


> At least I know my good friend raritini would never betray me!


their username is tbh^2 so they are Legally Required To Be Honest!


----------



## Mawile

I forgot how time worked and was like "oh no EoD is tomorrow, how do I not get yeeted with 2 meme votes on me"
(EoD is not tomorrow. it has only been 6 hours since the Day started,)


----------



## Bluwiikoon

What are the odds of someone getting VT three games in a row, anyhoo? Asking for a friend


----------



## tbh²

oh shit yeah sorry
*unvote*
-m


----------



## Bluwiikoon

I vote *not Mawile*

Mawile win!!


----------



## Mawile

Bluwiikoon said:


> What are the odds of someone getting VT three games in a row, anyhoo? Asking for a friend


depends how many VTs there are in this game tbh


----------



## Mawile

Mawile said:


> Bluwiikoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are the odds of someone getting VT three games in a row, anyhoo? Asking for a friend
> 
> 
> 
> depends how many VTs there are in this game tbh
Click to expand...

like if VT is like half the town here then it could be likely


----------



## Bluwiikoon

For a while I was convinced that the twist of Snom Mafia would be that everyone except the wolves were VT


----------



## Herbe

Mawile said:


> (EoD is not tomorrow. it has only been 6 hours since the Day started,)


*EoD is tomorrow. It has been 30 hours since the Day started.*


----------



## Bluwiikoon

Damn I slept for a long-ass time!!!


----------



## Trebek

Bluwiikoon said:


> Damn I slept for a long-ass time!!!


no tarantulas tho, right?


----------



## Bluwiikoon

Needless to say that Herbe is our overlord Tangy on the grand kin assignment list  Love u fam!


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

Mawile said:


> Bluwiikoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> The hydras throw me off a bit, which is probably an intended feature!
> 
> 
> 
> Just do what I do and pretend they're one person each lol
Click to expand...

Conveniently, Eifie and I are the same person, so no pretending required.


----------



## Herbe

(and just for clarity, no it hasn't been 30 hours and no EoD is not tomorrow)


----------



## Bluwiikoon

Trebek said:


> Bluwiikoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn I slept for a long-ass time!!!
> 
> 
> 
> no tarantulas tho, right?
Click to expand...

Imagine living on a formerly deserted island and having to keep your windows closed at night 

...Imagine being BLATHERS with your bug phobia and the front door permanently open!!! What a nightmare!


----------



## Mawile

Herbe said:


> (and just for clarity, no it hasn't been 30 hours and no EoD is not tomorrow)


i figured it out
this is a bastard game and you can just change the laws of time on us,


----------



## Trebek

well it could be tomorrow, depending on what today is *thinking emoji*


----------



## Mawile

Mawile said:


> this is a bastard game and you can just change the laws of time on us,


IT'S TIME TRAVEL LIKE IN ANIMAL CROSSING


----------



## Bluwiikoon

My role is *Isabelle*, I can change the time of Day at will but only if someone tells me what time and Day to set it to. My powers: unfathomable!

Mayor says it's 2007 and I know Mayor would never lie to me!


----------



## Trebek

fun fact my role allows me to move EoD 24 hours earlier once per game

thats why EoD is tomorrow

(no it isnt)


----------



## Herbe

Mawile said:


> Mawile said:
> 
> 
> 
> this is a bastard game and you can just change the laws of time on us,
> 
> 
> 
> IT'S TIME TRAVEL LIKE IN ANIMAL CROSSING
Click to expand...

*Mawile has figured out the gimmick of the whole damn mafia setup and won the game.* Role pms and post game thoughts coming shortly.


----------



## Herbe

(That Was A Joke As Well)
(I really do not take myself seriously enough to GM ffs)


----------



## Bluwiikoon

Herbe we love you!! The jokes are enrichment :D


----------



## Trebek

bastard mafia except its actually normal mafia and the GM just messes with us the whole time


----------



## Herbe

Aw shucks~


----------



## Bluwiikoon

May pass out for a while again but I love the wholesome vibes


----------



## Bluwiikoon

Remember to

 H Y D R A T E


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

Bluwiikoon said:


> My role is *Isabelle*, I can change the time of Day at will but only if someone tells me what time and Day to set it to. My powers: unfathomable!
> 
> Mayor says it's 2007 and I know Mayor would never lie to me!


this is new horizons, not new leaf. the system clock is in charge of date and time, not isabelle.

casual.


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

du bist ein lügner


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

if anyone actually speaks german please don't point out if that grammar is horribly broken


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

anyways, i'm claiming the system clock-


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

i'm gonna share this on pinterest


----------



## Mawile

Redstrykephoenix said:


> anyways, i'm claiming the system clock-


i'm the ACNH edition nintendo switch


----------



## Mawile

tarot day 1: actual discussion by like page 3
acnh day 1 so far: memes up to page 14

not complaining tbh


----------



## Trebek

Mawile said:


> tarot day 1: actual discussion by like page 3
> acnh day 1 so far: memes up to page 14
> 
> not complaining tbh


i’m still mentally on page one tbh so i think it still checks out?


----------



## Trebek

Spoiler: important


----------



## Trebek

ok i seriously need to stop posting images in thread while im on mobile

thats so _big_

im so sorry


----------



## Mawile

at least it's in a spoiler,


----------



## Trebek

Mawile said:


> at least it's in a spoiler,


yeah the spoiler was just in case, but the plan was for it to be small :(


----------



## Mawile

reads list:
me tier
- me (me)
friends tier
- everyone else
- me also


----------



## Trebek

hmm, i can see why "me" would be in the top tier, but would you be able to elaborate a bit more on "(me)"?


----------



## Mawile

"me" is lowercase typing me who generally has just been memeposting
"(me)" is the me that can actually perform logical reasoning and has not come out to play this game of mafia yet


----------



## Trebek

Mawile said:


> "me" is lowercase typing me who generally has just been memeposting
> "(me)" is the me that can actually perform logical reasoning and has not come out to play this game of mafia yet


this is honestly a far more valid answer than i was expecting

nice


----------



## Mawile

but also it's like when people write "one (1)" when it's unnecessary


----------



## Trebek

exactly (precisely!)


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

Mawile said:


> tarot day 1: actual discussion by like page 3
> acnh day 1 so far: memes up to page 14
> 
> not complaining tbh


Allowing Eifie to play this game might have been a mistake.


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> Mawile said:
> 
> 
> 
> tarot day 1: actual discussion by like page 3
> acnh day 1 so far: memes up to page 14
> 
> not complaining tbh
> 
> 
> 
> Allowing Eifie to play this game might have been a mistake.
Click to expand...

smh Eifie go to sleep


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> bbt's Huskeldeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mawile said:
> 
> 
> 
> tarot day 1: actual discussion by like page 3
> acnh day 1 so far: memes up to page 14
> 
> not complaining tbh
> 
> 
> 
> Allowing Eifie to play this game might have been a mistake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> smh Eifie go to sleep
Click to expand...


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

Apparently Eifie has volume cleared us and has totally legit reads from legitimately playing this game. 

I'll be around later today.


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> Apparently Eifie has volume cleared us and has totally legit reads from legitimately playing this game.
> 
> I'll be around later today.


um this is defamation. libel. a clear attempt to smear my reputation. I would never have reads.


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

Mist1422 said:
			
		

> bbtbh wolf because bbt actually made reads


see!!


----------



## Novae

hello epic animal crossing gamers mist woke up at 5 am and has not read the thread she will be back shortly


----------



## qenya

JackPK said:


> saying to myself "don't be a bullfrog don't be a bullfrog"


I've heard worse life mottoes



Mawile said:


> their username is tbh^2 so they are Legally Required To Be Honest!


no, we've been through this, they actually cancel out to "Quite Dishonest"


----------



## qenya

Mawile said:


> Herbe said:
> 
> 
> 
> (and just for clarity, no it hasn't been 30 hours and no EoD is not tomorrow)
> 
> 
> 
> i figured it out
> this is a bastard game and you can just change the laws of time on us,
Click to expand...

ah, you figured me out! I am the *Doctor*, once per night I can use my time machine to transport myself and another player of my choice to a different day phase,


----------



## qenya

good morning everyone, remember to buy your turnips today


----------



## qenya




----------



## qenya

ok serious thoughts:

blu's misunderstanding of hydras was amusing, possibly means he's not on the same scumteam as one of them (and statistically it would be odd if all of the hydras were town, so )? I think the reaction would have been hard to fake
on redneckstryke: the fruit vendor thing seems plausible with the theme but... almost too plausible? like, the theme is the only thing going for it - we have no other evidence this is in any way a bastard game, and it's not _terribly_ difficult to fake for 2-3 nights by pretending to be roleblocked or to have accidentally targeted mafia, and according to the mafiascum wiki, claiming D1 is apparently not good play as town. it would help if we knew which, if any, of {herbe, RNP, stryke} have ever played on a site where fruit vendors are generally known about - anyone have a clue?
didn't particularly like the memeing between eifio & the multisnake about scumslipping, but possibly I just have trauma from a game about 4 years ago when the entire scumteam memed about being scum, nobody believed them, and they won comprehensively
blu you need more sleep go back to bed


----------



## qenya

kokorico said:


> good morning everyone, remember to buy your turnips today


e said, before proceeding to forget all about it until 12:19


----------



## Bluwiikoon

Imagine rolling a role who can only post on Sundays between 5am-12pm UTC 

Daisy Mae, the strongest of all characters!


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

kokorico said:


> on redneckstryke:


I am NOT a redneck!!!


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

0


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

2


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

kokorico said:


> on redneckstryke: the fruit vendor thing seems plausible with the theme but... almost too plausible? like, the theme is the only thing going for it - we have no other evidence this is in any way a bastard game, and it's not _terribly_ difficult to fake for 2-3 nights by pretending to be roleblocked or to have accidentally targeted mafia, and according to the mafiascum wiki, claiming D1 is apparently not good play as town. it would help if we knew which, if any, of {herbe, RNP, stryke} have ever played on a site where fruit vendors are generally known about - anyone have a clue?


I mean it doesn't even make sense that he would know if he got roleblocked, fruit vendor doesn't get feedback

idk why nobody cares about this


----------



## JackPK

tbh I assumed in the first place that rnp was just memeing about fruit (and memeing about being roleblocked) and that neither of those were actual claims


----------



## qenya

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> I mean it doesn't even make sense that he would know if he got roleblocked, fruit vendor doesn't get feedback
> 
> idk why nobody cares about this


I noticed! Just didn't think it was worth mentioning it again when you'd already pointed it out.

"just memeing" is also a possibility but quite tricky to determine either way unless he gives us a straight answer on the matter

which, yanno, this is RNP we're talking about


----------



## tbh²

i’ve also been taking it for granted that FV is not what’s going on. i have my own thoughts but it’s probably not great to delve too deep into this, yeah?
-m


----------



## tbh²

fwiw i thought it was possible that the fruit vendor thing was part of his flavor and not the roleclaim (like i got character, character’s ingame pastime, and role) though idk if there’s even a fruit seller type among acnh flavor lol. i have not played but i couldn’t find anything, so that’s something. 
btw the other thing he said IS something that he would notice getting blocked
-m


----------



## tbh²

tbh² said:


> i’ve also been taking it for granted that FV is not what’s going on. i have my own thoughts but it’s probably not great to delve too deep into this, yeah?
> -m


koko why the thinking react?


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

it's a lot funnier if i don't give you straight answers rn


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

but i was indeed roleblocked. i just won't tell you why i know yet.

funnier that way.


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

before you ask i'm not a cop or anything useful. and i will be exTREMEly pissed if the mafia kills me thinking that i'm a worthwile member of the town


----------



## qenya

tbh² said:


> koko why the thinking react?


Uh, my thought process was basically "she's talking about thinking -> show a thinking react". I put way less time into evaluating which react to use than you seem to be imagining :P It was originally a "Like" but I changed it because it wasn't quite so expressive.

I suppose "fruit seller" could be part of his flavour if you consider turnips to be a type of fruit; Daisy Mae, who Blu mentioned a couple of posts earlier, is a character who sells turnips every Sunday morning. But I think #98 suggests that the fruit thing - whether a meme or not - was supposed to be a reference to the role itself rather than flavour.

My role PM mentions my character's ingame pastime too, by the way. Does yours explicitly describe the connection between your pastime and your role?


----------



## qenya

kokorico said:


> Does yours explicitly describe the connection between your pastime and your role?


oh, uh, actually, maybe don't answer that, since it would give away whether or not you had a PR


----------



## tbh²

Spoiler: preliminary mewtlist









_queens:_
tbh²





_vibing:_
kokorico
bbt





"Positive blonde guy, showing OK sign, demonstares that everything is fine"
_sure:_
mawile
jack
trebek
rsp (?)





_idk:_
vf
blu





_come post!!!:_
emmy
mp7
mist





_F for my idol:_
seshas </3


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

this is NOT an ok hand this is a PEACE SIGN you FAKE FAN


----------



## qenya

Redstrykephoenix said:


> but i was indeed roleblocked. i just won't tell you why i know yet.
> 
> funnier that way.


oh! oh! did you try to give fruit to _yourself_


----------



## tbh²

kokorico said:


> Uh, my thought process was basically "she's talking about thinking -> show a thinking react". I put way less time into evaluating which react to use than you seem to be imagining :P It was originally a "Like" but I changed it because it wasn't quite so expressive.


lol sorry! i was just wondering if you disagreed with something i said and figured i'd ask.


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

sure let's go with that


----------



## tbh²

tbh² said:


> kokorico said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, my thought process was basically "she's talking about thinking -> show a thinking react". I put way less time into evaluating which react to use than you seem to be imagining :P It was originally a "Like" but I changed it because it wasn't quite so expressive.
> 
> 
> 
> lol sorry! i was just wondering if you disagreed with something i said and figured i'd ask.
Click to expand...

think i projected because i pretty much only use the thinking react facetiously
-m


----------



## tbh²

tbh² said:


> Spoiler: preliminary mewtlist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _queens:_
> tbh²
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _vibing:_
> kokorico
> bbt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Positive blonde guy, showing OK sign, demonstares that everything is fine"
> _sure:_
> mawile
> jack
> rsp (?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _idk:_
> vf
> trebek
> blu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _come post!!!:_
> emmy
> mp7
> mist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _F for my idol:_
> seshas </3


edited, put someone in the wrong tier


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

dude i can't wait till they find out we're actually mafia


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

wait wrong chat


----------



## tbh²

omg!!!!!


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

phew that was close eh herbe, my real hydra buddy?


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

i should start writing for the killing game rp tbh


----------



## Bluwiikoon

Shoutouts to raritini for actually having reads at this point of the game 

It's so tough finding things to do on D1!! Uhhhh does anyone know how many maf we can expect with this number of players?


----------



## tbh²

Bluwiikoon said:


> Uhhhh does anyone know how many maf we can expect with this number of players?


13 * .25 ~ 3 wolves, maybe 4?


----------



## Bluwiikoon

Also I realised that I don't think I thanked you guys for explaining how the hydras work? So, thank you!!


----------



## tbh²

purely on numbers
before anyone mentions it ...
i think in a setup initially meant for 11 players i feel pretty comfortable saying on o*tgroup lmao
and proooobably no 3p (i guess a jester or alien possible but lol i will 90% not be thinking about this going forward)


----------



## Bluwiikoon

Needless to say if I died without following up on a Politeness from 15 pages ago, I woulda been _devastated_


----------



## Bluwiikoon

I'm inclined to trust kokorico for now due to them not wanting to spec on power roles ^^


----------



## tbh²

Bluwiikoon said:


> I'm inclined to trust kokorico for now due to them not wanting to spec on power roles ^^


smh i avoided pr spec too, where's the raritini trust!?

[but yeah koko can vibe.]


----------



## Trebek

good morning!

i woke up earlier and tried to read thread but then fell back asleep >.< will make a thoughtpost soon ™


----------



## tbh²

tbh² said:


> i think in a setup initially meant for 11 players i feel pretty comfortable saying on o*tgroup lmao


i said this and proceeded to not be as comfortable saying this because i guess it could be 3 in/1 out but this isn't really worth thinking about yet i suppose
-m (for the last several posts)


----------



## Bluwiikoon

Raritini could point a gun at me and I'd be like, "they have a good reason for this, I'm sure!"

Esphiro would never!!


----------



## tbh²

Mist1422 said:


> hello epic animal crossing gamers mist woke up at 5 am and has not read the thread she will be back shortly


sup mist. interested in your thoughts whenever you get back uwuwu
-m


----------



## tbh²

Bluwiikoon said:


> Esphiro


ah, a man of culture
-m


----------



## Bluwiikoon

Mewtini when she had no choice but to finally vote me out in Snomfia


----------



## tbh²

tbh that is exactly what it fucking felt like
snomfia was such a ride
-m


----------



## Mawile

what's up i just woke up


----------



## tbh²

Mawile said:


> what's up i just woke up


me except i'm three hours ahead of you. pain


----------



## Bluwiikoon

Is esphiro walking closer to the camera


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

seriously who roleblocked me


----------



## tbh²

Bluwiikoon said:


> Is esphiro walking closer to the camera


hehehe.
the image is transparent now too.
-m


----------



## Bluwiikoon

Raise ur hand if u roleblocked RSP, the rest of us will close our eyes


----------



## tbh²

Redstrykephoenix said:


> seriously who roleblocked me


are you not memeing about having gotten rb'ed?
-m


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

Bluwiikoon said:


> Raise ur hand if u roleblocked RSP, the rest of us will close our eyes


*bluwiikoon*


----------



## qenya

oh, right, reads

don't really have anything detailed to say yet but I'm feeling good about mewteh I guess? not just ~vibing~ with the strykeneck situation but presenting her own opinion

also still not a fan of this whole "haha lol I accidentally post a scumchat message in the main thread" but at this point more people have done it than there can realistically be people on the scumteam, so,


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

tbh² said:


> Redstrykephoenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> seriously who roleblocked me
> 
> 
> 
> are you not memeing about having gotten rb'ed?
> -m
Click to expand...

i only joke when it's conceivably funny


----------



## qenya

Redstrykephoenix said:


> tbh² said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redstrykephoenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> seriously who roleblocked me
> 
> 
> 
> are you not memeing about having gotten rb'ed?
> -m
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i only joke when it's conceivably funny
Click to expand...

and yet


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

*unvote*


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

kokorico said:


> Redstrykephoenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tbh² said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redstrykephoenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> seriously who roleblocked me
> 
> 
> 
> are you not memeing about having gotten rb'ed?
> -m
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i only joke when it's conceivably funny
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and yet
Click to expand...

and yet what. got something to say? wanna say it in front of the whole class?


----------



## qenya

Redstrykephoenix said:


> kokorico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redstrykephoenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tbh² said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redstrykephoenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> seriously who roleblocked me
> 
> 
> 
> are you not memeing about having gotten rb'ed?
> -m
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i only joke when it's conceivably funny
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and yet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and yet what. got something to say? wanna say it in front of the whole class?
Click to expand...

sorry. that was a tad cruel


----------



## Bluwiikoon

RSP said they're neighbourizer I think? So I assume if they didn't get blocked they'd be chatting with a chosen someone rn ^^

Since wolves can use neighbourizing to their advantage (alas, Cats mafia!), maybe RSP can use their neighbour power tomorrow and also blow up half the town, since that's their cantrip


----------



## tbh²

kokorico said:


> not just ~vibing~ with the strykeneck situation but presenting her own opinion


yeah fwiw i don't think their posting makes sense to me as mafia yet, which is why i put them in 'sure'
clearly there's kind of a lot of swing in this read but rn i'm like "why bother [fake]claiming that early"


kokorico said:


> also still not a fan of this whole "haha lol I accidentally post a scumchat message in the main thread" but at this point more people have done it than there can realistically be people on the scumteam, so,


i am pretty sure it's incredibly par for the course for bbt, remember tvtropes
i am not as sure about that for VF yet though. i simply am like


----------



## qenya

Bluwiikoon said:


> RSP said they're neighbourizer I think?


when was this?


----------



## tbh²

tbh² said:


> yeah fwiw i don't think their posting makes sense to me as mafia yet, which is why i put them in 'sure'
> clearly there's kind of a lot of swing in this read but rn i'm like "why bother [fake]claiming that early"


rari and i have talked about this pretty extensively so i can elaborate on this a bit more later
-m


----------



## tbh²

kokorico said:


> Bluwiikoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> RSP said they're neighbourizer I think?
> 
> 
> 
> when was this?
Click to expand...

164


----------



## qenya

tbh² said:


> kokorico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bluwiikoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> RSP said they're neighbourizer I think?
> 
> 
> 
> when was this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 164
Click to expand...

wow how on earth did I miss that


----------



## Mawile

Redstrykephoenix said:


> i think it's just a reskinned neighborizer


----------



## qenya

kokorico said:


> tbh² said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kokorico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bluwiikoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> RSP said they're neighbourizer I think?
> 
> 
> 
> when was this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 164
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow how on earth did I miss that
Click to expand...

oh, right, it was because I was making fruit jokes


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

tbh² said:


> kokorico said:
> 
> 
> 
> not just ~vibing~ with the strykeneck situation but presenting her own opinion
> 
> 
> 
> yeah fwiw i don't think their posting makes sense to me as mafia yet, which is why i put them in 'sure'
> clearly there's kind of a lot of swing in this read but rn i'm like "why bother [fake]claiming that early"
> 
> 
> kokorico said:
> 
> 
> 
> also still not a fan of this whole "haha lol I accidentally post a scumchat message in the main thread" but at this point more people have done it than there can realistically be people on the scumteam, so,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i am pretty sure it's incredibly par for the course for bbt, remember tvtropes
> i am not as sure about that for VF yet though. i simply am like
Click to expand...

but that was Keldeo. and he should be punished.


----------



## tbh²

stuff i feel strongest about so far is town bbt/koko
and i don't think bbt could be wolf with rsp
and there's another read that i won't say yet


----------



## tbh²

tbh² said:


> and there's another *association read


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

also I have regrets about saying the rsp thing because I forgot it would invite people to speculate on power roles smh

not that i'm playing or anything but i still have goodfeels on blu and also kokorico who was quite obviously different in the like 5 posts i read in cats

idc about anyone else

(because I am not playing ofc)


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

tbh² said:


> stuff i feel strongest about so far is town bbt/koko
> and i don't think bbt could be wolf with rsp
> and there's another read that i won't say yet


ok this is like the fifth time in a row I seem to be failing to get my hydra partner yeeted d1

WHAT AM I DOING WRONG


----------



## Bluwiikoon

Eifie is just here to dunk on Keldeo and that's admirable tbh


----------



## tbh²

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> also I have regrets about saying the rsp thing because I forgot it would invite people to speculate on power roles smh


hehe, yeah. i'm glad you said it though because i was thinking it and hoping someone else was on the same page


bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> i still have goodfeels on blu


can you talk more about this (if you are, you know ......playing?)

i agree that koko is like. vastly different
-m


----------



## tbh²

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> ok this is like the fifth time in a row I seem to be failing to get my hydra partner yeeted d1
> 
> WHAT AM I DOING WRONG


sorry. im sorry. im trying to remove it


----------



## Bluwiikoon

Was koko a wolf in Cats?

(oh god it was only two games ago where has my memory gone)


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

tbh² said:


> bbt's Huskeldeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> also I have regrets about saying the rsp thing because I forgot it would invite people to speculate on power roles smh
> 
> 
> 
> hehe, yeah. i'm glad you said it though because i was thinking it and hoping someone else was on the same page
> 
> 
> bbt's Huskeldeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> i still have goodfeels on blu
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> can you talk more about this (if you are, you know ......playing?)
> 
> i agree that koko is like. vastly different
> -m
Click to expand...

said it earlier, good feelings about the reaction to me and von doing the thing

he seemed to seriously think we were mafia who had accidentally posted in the game thread and was calling for a rerand or something

would imply that he did not know my alignment


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

Bluwiikoon said:


> Was koko a wolf in Cats?
> 
> (oh god it was only two games ago where has my memory gone)


yes, and e was like... not making kokoposts. if it is not obvious to you what this means I don't know how to explain it haha

it was also to some extent not necessary for em to do it because wolves were just styling all over village that entire games so it may have been partly low-efforting

but it's d1 I'm cool with this for now


----------



## tbh²

this is like the most relaxed i have _ever_ seen koko


----------



## Bluwiikoon

I'm still kinda  about the Von and keldeifie wolfposting tbh!! But that may be my own flavour of WIFOM ^^


----------



## tbh²

i've told koko this directly before so i feel fine enough saying that i think koko often sounds a bit calculated as a wolf (that was how i SLed them d1, even) and there's a genuineness here that wasn't in play in cats


----------



## qenya

tbh² said:


> i agree that koko is like. vastly different


in fairness I think this is more just "I actually know y'all now and am more relaxed"

if keldeif's definition of "kokoposting" is what I think it is, I wasn't doing it in tvt either


----------



## qenya

kokorico said:


> I wasn't doing it in tvt either


although in fairness I was also a wolf in tvt so this is a bad example


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

kokorico said:


> tbh² said:
> 
> 
> 
> i agree that koko is like. vastly different
> 
> 
> 
> in fairness I think this is more just "I actually know y'all now and am more relaxed"
> 
> if keldeif's definition of "kokoposting" is what I think it is, I wasn't doing it in tvt either
Click to expand...

you most certainly were! off the top of my head there were kokoposts about Keldeo


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> kokorico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tbh² said:
> 
> 
> 
> i agree that koko is like. vastly different
> 
> 
> 
> in fairness I think this is more just "I actually know y'all now and am more relaxed"
> 
> if keldeif's definition of "kokoposting" is what I think it is, I wasn't doing it in tvt either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you most certainly were! off the top of my head there were kokoposts about Keldeo
Click to expand...

before you became a terrorist, ofc


----------



## tbh²

kokorico said:


> if keldeif's definition of "kokoposting" is what I think it is, I wasn't doing it in tvt either


i think there was a lot of kokoposting in tvt tbh


----------



## tbh²

ok eifie ninja'd me on all of this.
-m


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

tbh² said:


> ok eifie ninja'd me on all of this.
> -m


koko ninja'd me so e is the new public enemy


----------



## Bluwiikoon

Fact: Chickens are good


----------



## qenya

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> kokorico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tbh² said:
> 
> 
> 
> i agree that koko is like. vastly different
> 
> 
> 
> in fairness I think this is more just "I actually know y'all now and am more relaxed"
> 
> if keldeif's definition of "kokoposting" is what I think it is, I wasn't doing it in tvt either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you most certainly were! off the top of my head there were kokoposts about Keldeo
Click to expand...

clearly it is not what I think it is

what is it


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

Man being a part of a Hydra is like getting blackout drunk. I leave for a few hours, come back, and it's like "whoa, what did I say/do this time??"


----------



## tbh²

blah blah metareads blah blah but i think if koko is wolf then it's part of a really conscious push to break meta right now


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

i s2g i'm NOT PLAYING THIS GAME smh smh

like seriously though, games are much much clearer to me when I'm not involved in them, so what I really want to do is kinda just let Keldeo handle things and make reads when I feel like occasionally spectating the thread

i've tried to do this several games and always fail smh smh. if I post again just yeet me tbh


----------



## Bluwiikoon

If you want, we can yeet you D1 so you can just spectate and throw popcorn at us


----------



## qenya

Bluwiikoon said:


> If you want, we can yeet you D1 so you can just spectate and throw popcorn at us


sounds like a plan

*bbt's Huskeldeo*


----------



## Bluwiikoon

Maybe... maybe this is why Eifie is sabotaging Keldeo??


----------



## tbh²

omg no we can't. i was so excited for eifie to play this game


----------



## qenya

(*unvote*)


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

kokorico said:


> Bluwiikoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want, we can yeet you D1 so you can just spectate and throw popcorn at us
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like a plan
> 
> *bbt's Huskeldeo*
Click to expand...

*bbt's Huskeldeo*
-Keldeo ofc


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

fuck


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

*JackPK* seems like an ok place to start because I literally don't remember anything he's said in this extremely long-running game?


----------



## Bluwiikoon

Tbh you can still throw popcorn at us. The offer is open! :D


----------



## tbh²

Redstrykephoenix said:


> Man being a part of a Hydra is like getting blackout drunk. I leave for a few hours, come back, and it's like "whoa, what did I say/do this time??"


that is just how i feel playing as myself tbh


bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> *JackPK* seems like an ok place to start because I literally don't remember anything he's said in this extremely long-running game?


i know you're kidding but just ftr he did a soundoff thing in 145
i am waiting for more from him

maybe i will vote fr someday......
-m


----------



## tbh²

what i REALLY want right now is mp7 thoughts


----------



## qenya

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> *JackPK* seems like an ok place to start because I literally don't remember anything he's said in this extremely long-running game?


I mean you're not wrong but there are quite a few people like that, is there any reason why Jack specifically?


----------



## Bluwiikoon

I'm interested to see if we get some quality Keldeoposting at some point! His playstyle is very distinct, so I feel like I'd notice some keldEffort were it happening

Eifieposting is also extremely valid however ^^ We love Eifie!


----------



## tbh²

yeah i think keldeo has just not been online yet


----------



## Bluwiikoon

Keldeo seeing Eifie just style on him for 21 pages:


----------



## qenya

keldeoooooooo.mkv


----------



## tbh²

tbh² said:


> what i REALLY want right now is mp7 thoughts


oh yeah and whatever trebek is apparently typing
and mist thoughts
and to be rich
-m


----------



## tbh²

and emmy lol though i suspect meatspace may make her inactive regardless


----------



## Bluwiikoon

I'm interested in seeing MP7 post too!!! She's a really strong player imo


----------



## tbh²

Bluwiikoon said:


> Keldeo seeing Eifie just style on him for 21 pages:


hahaha actually i amend my prior statement because keldeo /has/ posted, to say he'll be around l8r
-m


----------



## Bluwiikoon

When you're not actively participating do you read the thread on your main or on the hydra? I feel like the way it remembers which posts you've read could be annoying for two players!


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

kokorico said:


> bbt's Huskeldeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> *JackPK* seems like an ok place to start because I literally don't remember anything he's said in this extremely long-running game?
> 
> 
> 
> I mean you're not wrong but there are quite a few people like that, is there any reason why Jack specifically?
Click to expand...

somewhat random, somewhat I expected to remember him more

p.s. I want to re-emphasize that I like to always have my vote somewhere it feels useful but that doesn't mean y'all need to feel like you have to vote if you don't wanna


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

Bluwiikoon said:


> When you're not actively participating do you read the thread on your main or on the hydra? I feel like the way it remembers which posts you've read could be annoying for two players!


haha yeah it sure is. I read on my main

also btw guys Keldeo has made at least half of these posts if not more


----------



## tbh²

Bluwiikoon said:


> When you're not actively participating do you read the thread on your main or on the hydra? I feel like the way it remembers which posts you've read could be annoying for two players!


i keep notes so i always know approx. where i've read up to, so i read on hydra for the sake of getting ~in character~


----------



## Trebek

tbh² said:


> tbh² said:
> 
> 
> 
> what i REALLY want right now is mp7 thoughts
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah and whatever trebek is apparently typing
> and mist thoughts
> and to be rich
> -m
Click to expand...

thoughts will be coming! just haven’t gotten back home to sit in front of my computer yet, and i’ll probably miss stuff if i do it on mobile :p


----------



## Von Fu

imagine thinking you can read people based on what's happened so far

lmao couldn't be me


----------



## Von Fu

i guess blu seems pretty towny based on reactions to our jokeposting but aside from that idk


----------



## tbh²

lol i think it is ok/understandable to not have any reads yet
we just do :'D
-m


----------



## Von Fu

i don't think i've ever taken a game seriously d1

anyone who has played with me can attest to that
let me vibe for a day and maybe then i'll activate sleuth mode


----------



## Von Fu

tbh² said:


> lol i think it is ok/understandable to not have any reads yet
> we just do :'D
> -m


having d1 reads? idk seems pretty agendaed... gonna light SR you

the only one allowed to have reads on d1 is Will


----------



## Bluwiikoon

Agenda? Rari don't even have one!

(That's a big reach for a gender joke I'm sorry)


----------



## Novae

Von Fu said:


> imagine thinking you can read people based on what's happened so far
> 
> lmao couldn't be me


towny mindmeld

wait


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

hard read: eifie just forgot to give keldeo the login for the hydra


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

keldeo: hey what's the login for our hydra account?
eifie: Seen 5:22 PM


----------



## tbh²

lmfao
king keldeo has shown up! do not fear!
-m


----------



## JackPK

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> *JackPK* seems like an ok place to start because I literally don't remember anything he's said in this extremely long-running game?


tbh I don't remember anything anyone's said in this memefuckery either


----------



## JackPK

I will probably say it in every single mafia game I play, but I feel comfortable in mid- to late-game when mechanical interactions start being important and I am completely lost in early game when it's all memes and gutreads


----------



## Mawile

JackPK said:


> I will probably say it in every single mafia game I play, but I feel comfortable in mid- to late-game when mechanical interactions start being important and I am completely lost in early game when it's all memes and gutreads


big same


----------



## Trebek

ok some actual Thoughts! lmao
just like in tarot, this is probably gonna be sorta stream-of-consciousness/updating this post as i see stuff, so sorry in advance if the post seems clunky




Spoiler: smooth brain



deep down in my heart i want to gut-TR blu for his interactions regarding both hydra functionality and all of the scumslip-memeposting. the paranoid part of me keeps trying to remind me that ive never seen w!blu and its entirely possible that he manages to act the same as both wolf and town? but on the other hand, koko's 303 about the large amount of people that blu is less likely to be on a scumteam with makes me feel a bit better about the situation: at least enough to keep blu on the gut TR side for now

i got pretty good snap-vibes from bbt's 238? like, i still have no clue what my thoughts are on RSP's role, or if they had any way to tell if they were roleblocked, or if they were just meming about being roleblocked - but the fact that bbt brought it up while 99% of the thread was still in meme-mode makes me feel better about them being genuine about playing the game/being solvy (and then the callback on 309 makes me feel pretty good as well. like, bbt actually cared about the point, it wasnt just a "cool thought" they could throw out and then not put any more effort into later)

the interaction between tbh2 and koko regarding the thinking react just read really genuine to me tbh. like, there obviously isnt terribly much to actually take from the interaction as far as AI things, but i already really wanted to gutread both of them as town anyways (and i mindmelded with other posts about koko) so im just gonna allow myself to get confbiased by this heh



im probably missing some important things but this is the stuff thats jumping out to me? so i guess my tentative read list is like



Spoiler: imagine making decisions lmao



pretty far above neutral: bbt
above neutral: blu, tbh2, koko
thinking emoji: rsp
head empty: everyone else



(and yes, i do actually want to try to adjust my playstyle to make more of these posts, i wasn't just saying that in tarot lmao)


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

am i having a stroke or are some of the letters slightly more bolded in this font


----------



## Mawile

what font


----------



## Trebek

li*k*e thi*s*?


----------



## tbh²

ryan you talked about other people's reactions/how you read those, but what do you personally think about RSP or VF's jokes?


----------



## Bluwiikoon

Trebek said:


> li*k*e thi*s*?


Me now paranoid that this is some kind of power activation phrase:


----------



## Trebek

i’m honestly sorta head empty on the VF front

as far as RSP’s fruit meming goes, i guess it could make sense that the fruit is some sort of neighborizer? that would explain the whole role blocking thing (that would obviously only be the case if the role blocker actually existed and RSP wasn’t just meming this entire thing? given previous games history i really don’t know what to think rn, but in the hypothetical universe where they did get RBed today, then maybe more conclusions could be drawn tomorrow if they aren’t RBed?)


----------



## Trebek

Bluwiikoon said:


> Trebek said:
> 
> 
> 
> li*k*e thi*s*?
> 
> 
> 
> Me now paranoid that this is some kind of power activation phrase:
Click to expand...

don’t worry, i would never!


----------



## qenya

Trebek said:


> as far as RSP’s fruit meming goes, i guess it could make sense that the fruit is some sort of neighborizer? that would explain the whole role blocking thing (that would obviously only be the case if the role blocker actually existed and RSP wasn’t just meming this entire thing? given previous games history i really don’t know what to think rn, but in the hypothetical universe where they did get RBed today, then maybe more conclusions could be drawn tomorrow if they aren’t RBed?)


the thing is (and I'm assuming it's ok to talk about this because he did actually claim as it turns out, not just hint), I don't really get how the fruit plays into a neighbouriser

it doesn't make sense as flavour either, unless, again, you think turnips are a fruit

I don't think there's any world in which everything phoenistryke is 100% the truth, the question is which parts were memery

and he seems unwilling to elaborate so I don't see that there's any point speculating about it


----------



## qenya

kokorico said:


> everything phoenistryke is 100% the truth


everything phoenistryke *said is 100% the truth


----------



## Trebek

kokorico said:


> Trebek said:
> 
> 
> 
> as far as RSP’s fruit meming goes, i guess it could make sense that the fruit is some sort of neighborizer? that would explain the whole role blocking thing (that would obviously only be the case if the role blocker actually existed and RSP wasn’t just meming this entire thing? given previous games history i really don’t know what to think rn, but in the hypothetical universe where they did get RBed today, then maybe more conclusions could be drawn tomorrow if they aren’t RBed?)
> 
> 
> 
> the thing is (and I'm assuming it's ok to talk about this because he did actually claim as it turns out, not just hint), I don't really get how the fruit plays into a neighbouriser
> 
> it doesn't make sense as flavour either, unless, again, you think turnips are a fruit
> 
> I don't think there's any world in which everything phoenistryke is 100% the truth, the question is which parts were memery
> 
> and he seems unwilling to elaborate so I don't see that there's any point speculating about it
Click to expand...

yeah that’s valid, and part of why i didn’t put it in my original Thoughtpost: it definitely feels like less useful speculation than the other things that i was thinking about, but i didn’t want to leave the question unanswered :p


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

haha 17 billion posts about one roleclaim go brrr


----------



## qenya

Trebek said:


> yeah that’s valid, and part of why i didn’t put it in my original Thoughtpost: it definitely feels like less useful speculation than the other things that i was thinking about, but i didn’t want to leave the question unanswered :p


yeah, I realised just after I posted that you were only talking about it because mewtbh specifically asked you! wasn't really targeted at you tbh, more just "is this the most productive thing we, as town, can be doing rn"


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

does it matter if i'm telling the truth rn? am i fakeclaiming or real claiming? who cares right now


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

the dots will connect if whatever motherfucker roleblocked me last night doesn't do so again tonight


----------



## Bluwiikoon

RSP who would you neighbourise if you could neighbourise rn?


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

I, personally, would give an apple to Herbe right now. I can't speak for my better half.


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

fuckin keldeo


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

dude the fuckin e's are like, is there different kerning on them or something? is stryke somehow fucking with me?


----------



## tbh²

Trebek said:


> i’m honestly sorta head empty on the VF front


cool, thanks! are you thinking that it's NAI right now then?


Redstrykephoenix said:


> haha 17 billion posts about one roleclaim go brrr


simply do not claim d1 then tbhlmfao


----------



## tbh²

tbh² said:


> tbhlmfao


great and Cool!

-m


----------



## Mawile

looks normal to me tbh


----------



## qenya

Redstrykephoenix said:


> does it matter if i'm telling the truth rn? am i fakeclaiming or real claiming? who cares right now


"And remember that fake claims...
are just claims that are fake."



Redstrykephoenix said:


> dude the fuckin e's are like, is there different kerning on them or something? is stryke somehow fucking with me?


for me it's just using the default sans-serif font configured in my OS settings, maybe look there

(which is quite impressive actually, most websites insist on using fucking Helvetica for anything and everything)


----------



## Trebek

tbh² said:


> Trebek said:
> 
> 
> 
> i’m honestly sorta head empty on the VF front
> 
> 
> 
> cool, thanks! are you thinking that it's NAI right now then?
Click to expand...

yep! seems like meming that could be easily done without any bearing or knowledge of ones own alignment


----------



## qenya

there was something I wanted to follow up on from earlier but I can't remember what it was, ugh

I think it was around the time raritini was talking about her TR on me. someone else said something unrelated and the conversation moved on without going back to it


----------



## tbh²

Redstrykephoenix said:


> Man being a part of a Hydra is like getting blackout drunk. I leave for a few hours, come back, and it's like "whoa, what did I say/do this time??"





Trebek said:


> the interaction between tbh2 and koko regarding the thinking react just read really genuine to me tbh. like, there obviously isnt terribly much to actually take from the interaction as far as AI things, but i already really wanted to gutread both of them as town anyways (and i mindmelded with other posts about koko) so im just gonna allow myself to get confbiased by this heh


uuuuh not to shoot down a townlean of ours, but. that interaction was completely NAI tbh.
the closest i could accept as plausible here is that we aren’t w/w for nitpicking over reacts, but. it is very possible to sound genuine being mafia tbh


kokorico said:


> the thing is (and I'm assuming it's ok to talk about this because he did actually claim as it turns out, not just hint), I don't really get how the fruit plays into a neighbouriser


it could be something like, “every day you pick a villager to visit during the Day and bring them a basket of fruit from your orchard. you spend the day eating together and will have private communications”.
though i am inclined not to be the case. tbh² we have contacted an ACNH® Consultant™ who pointed towards the inexistence of a villager with such a hobby.


Redstrykephoenix said:


> dude the fuckin e's are like, is there different kerning on them or something? is stryke somehow fucking with me?


there’s nothing wrong with the font tbh. you should check your cleartype configurations if you’re on windows.

-rari


----------



## tbh²

F for the lonely quote up there. lmao
-rari


----------



## Mawile

tbh² said:


> though i am inclined not to be the case. tbh² we have contacted an ACNH® Consultant™ who pointed towards the inexistence of a villager with such a hobby.


what if they're like. the player character tho


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

i'm on mobile


----------



## Trebek

oh yeah it was definitely NAI, i just have been getting general town vibes anyways from you guys so it just fed into my Good Feelings ™ and i wanted to point it out


----------



## Trebek

if it bites me in the ass later on it is what it is


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

Trebek said:


> bites me in the ass


ok, who claimed mosquito again?


----------



## tbh²

Mawile said:


> tbh² said:
> 
> 
> 
> though i am inclined not to be the case. tbh² we have contacted an ACNH® Consultant™ who pointed towards the inexistence of a villager with such a hobby.
> 
> 
> 
> what if they're like. the player character tho
Click to expand...

from the flavour i was kinda assuming that the player character is herbe himself, but. you could be right tbh.
-rari


----------



## qenya

tbh² said:


> tbh² said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah fwiw i don't think their posting makes sense to me as mafia yet, which is why i put them in 'sure'
> clearly there's kind of a lot of swing in this read but rn i'm like "why bother [fake]claiming that early"
> 
> 
> 
> rari and i have talked about this pretty extensively so i can elaborate on this a bit more later
> -m
Click to expand...

is this "later" as in "I shouldn't talk about this now for strategy reasons", or as in "I don't have time to talk about this now because meatspace", or as in "We're talking about something else right now so let's come back to it another time"


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

seriously who roleblocked us


----------



## tbh²

kokorico said:


> is this "later" as in "I shouldn't talk about this now for strategy reasons", or as in "I don't have time to talk about this now because meatspace", or as in "We're talking about something else right now so let's come back to it another time"


i said this earlier for pretty much all of those reasons lol (+ i was afraid of PR spec) but rari is thinking that there wasn't really a point in being obscure, so we went ahead and organized Thoughts lmao


Spoiler: longish thoughts from both of us



we are pretty sure that rsp is town tbh. the way he talked about being roleblocked was exactly on point with rnp’s meta and sounded pretty spontaneous. his roleblock complaints sound way too earnest and genuine to be just a meme, especially considering that he hasn't stopped talking about it and swearing vengeance on who dared to take his powers from him – regardless of his alignment, he’s almost surely not lying about being roleblocked. (we're thinking that if he were wolf, he would most likely go overboard in scumchat first and he wouldn’t sound as red-hot as he did.) not only that, we read a 2019 game where he played as ingroup and he was … highly coached. he was still rnp, but way more game-focused and less of a big ham, which is definitely not how he’s acting here. (iirc keldeo and eifie were both in that MU invitational so maybe their insight would be useful at some point?)

granted, this sort of metaread isn’t always a hit, but it does point towards rnp being a loyal wolf who’s at least accepting of being coached. if anything, we’d say that if he’s wolf his scumbuddies couldn’t be arsed with coaching. not only that, even though he was chaosposting in cats and tvt as town, he never did anything gamethrowy in the way that a D1 claim here would be ill-advised for the wolves.

wrt his claim we think fruit vendor is pretty unlikely, both because a FV wouldn’t know about being blocked and because we think this role kind of doesn’t make sense in the setup (in the minimum-player setup it's like ~8v/3w, and FV implies the existence of a tracker or watcher ... 2 PRs being used up on those two feels ???). tbh we think that it’s most likely that he indeed is some sort of modified neighbourizer, both because he sounded way more serious when claiming that – much like when he hardclaimed not-cop in cats when it was suspected that he was the real cop instead of emmy who didn’t want to counterclaim for self-preservation – and, most importantly, because neighbourizer is a terrible fakeclaim when it comes to sustaining the lie later down the line. either way, we believe he was telling the truth when he said that he finds his role funny, hehe.


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

oh trust me i went fucking nuclear in hydrachat


----------



## tbh²

(villa rsp is rari's strongest read atm)


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

RNP: WHAT
RNP: HAPPENED

RNP: you SCUM 
RNP: UTTER WASTE OF SPACE
STRYKE: Sorry
RNP: not you

RNP: we were, apparently, roleblocked, or herbe is running a bastard game without anyone knowing
RNP: i put TIME and EFFORT


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

also in the same chat i told stryke he talked like an oval which, like, really only makes sense to me


----------



## Von Fu

Redstrykephoenix said:


> Man being a part of a Hydra is like getting blackout drunk. I leave for a few hours, come back, and it's like "whoa, what did I say/do this time??"


aren't both of you like 17


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

Von Fu said:


> Redstrykephoenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man being a part of a Hydra is like getting blackout drunk. I leave for a few hours, come back, and it's like "whoa, what did I say/do this time??"
> 
> 
> 
> aren't both of you like 17
Click to expand...

didn't stop me from trying pot


----------



## Von Fu

ladies and gentlemen of the jury,


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

wait i probably shouldn't mention that on the internet


----------



## Mawile

Redstrykephoenix said:


> wait i probably shouldn't mention that on the internet


everything you put on the internet lasts forever


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

yeah stryke what are you doing


----------



## Von Fu

man if you confess to irl crime that easily getting you to confess to being mafia in a game is gonna be a cinch


----------



## Von Fu

hey rsp i have one question for you


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

what


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

if you're asking about my rates it's $20 an hour plus $5 more an hour if you want balloon animals


----------



## Von Fu

*DID YOU KILL SESHAS?*


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

no


----------



## Von Fu

alright you're free to go


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

i mean not directly i can't say i didn't make them undergo any unhealthy habits the symptoms of are a bullet to the back of the head. i think it's called bulletinthebackoftheheaditis


----------



## Von Fu

i just needed a yes or no answer jeez i don't need your life story, kid


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

call me kid again one more motherfucker

*von*


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

fuck. i mean call me motherfucker one more time kid


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

wait no it's call me time one more mother


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

seriously though are you going to hire me or are you gonna waste more of my clowning time


----------



## Von Fu

*walks back in room* hey... i know you didn't kill seshas... my partner here wants to throw the book at you, but you'll help me find the real killer, won't ya?


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

it's keldeo


----------



## Von Fu

there... now that wasn't so hard... was it?


----------



## Von Fu

alright folks i did the ol' good cop, bad cop routine with our suspect, and i think we have a lead

*keldeo*

wanna explain where you were last night?


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

nah


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

here's your wallet back btw


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

at last, my plan falls into place


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

mewt and rari over there actually discussing game in their hydra chat while mine is just like

"hey, keldeo?"
"no i'm too busy i'll look at the game later"
[5 hours later]
"so, keldeo?"
"later"
[3 hours after that]
"keldeo?"


----------



## Mawile

keldeooooooooo


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

i wasn't even supposed to be playing smfh

i refuse


----------



## Von Fu

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> at last, *m*y pl*a*n *f*alls *i*nto pl*a*ce


nice breadcrumb btw


----------



## Von Fu

y'all have a hydra chat???

why not just turn to the person next to you a... oh right


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

meanwhile:


----------



## Mawile

Redstrykephoenix said:


> meanwhile:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: big img
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 692


ok but this isn't wrong


----------



## Redstrykephoenix




----------



## tbh²

Redstrykephoenix said:


> meanwhile:
> View attachment 692


based
-rari


----------



## Von Fu




----------



## Redstrykephoenix




----------



## Redstrykephoenix




----------



## Redstrykephoenix

and other entertaining anecdotes


----------



## Mawile

that's telegram right


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

yes


----------



## tbh²

telegram is goat tbh
- rari


----------



## Mawile

i used to have telegram at one brief time! i liked it back then. stickers were cool


----------



## tbh²

little known fact that rari and i actually own telegram. think about it. the letters 't' and 'e' are in mewtini AND in rari_teh.


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

it's the main hangout for a lot of tcod folks.


----------



## Mawile

Redstrykephoenix said:


> it's the main hangout for a lot of tcod folks.


i should get back into it but like. too lazy to make google voice account tbh


----------



## tbh²

Mawile said:


> Redstrykephoenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's the main hangout for a lot of tcod folks.
> 
> 
> 
> i should get back into it but like. too lazy to make google voice account tbh
Click to expand...

i used my real phone to sign up tbh. you can set it as private


----------



## Mawile

tbh² said:


> i used my real phone to sign up tbh. you can set it as private


I still experience paranoia about people finding me lol it's why I'm basically impossible to track down online


----------



## Bluwiikoon

Mawile said:


> tbh² said:
> 
> 
> 
> i used my real phone to sign up tbh. you can set it as private
> 
> 
> 
> I still experience paranoia about people finding me lol it's why I'm basically impossible to track down online
Click to expand...


I got you now, criminal scum!!


----------



## Bluwiikoon

5am is a really convenient time to take my meds, because my meds make me sleepy


----------



## Bluwiikoon

I know RSP is shitposter supreme, but I also agree that he seems really genuine with the mech stuff he's talking about, and that he's contributing in his own shitposty way. Been thinking this for a while tbh, so I'm glad other people are vibing with this too?


----------



## Trebek

tbh² said:


> kokorico said:
> 
> 
> 
> is this "later" as in "I shouldn't talk about this now for strategy reasons", or as in "I don't have time to talk about this now because meatspace", or as in "We're talking about something else right now so let's come back to it another time"
> 
> 
> 
> i said this earlier for pretty much all of those reasons lol (+ i was afraid of PR spec) but rari is thinking that there wasn't really a point in being obscure, so we went ahead and organized Thoughts lmao
> 
> 
> Spoiler: longish thoughts from both of us
> 
> 
> 
> we are pretty sure that rsp is town tbh. the way he talked about being roleblocked was exactly on point with rnp’s meta and sounded pretty spontaneous. his roleblock complaints sound way too earnest and genuine to be just a meme, especially considering that he hasn't stopped talking about it and swearing vengeance on who dared to take his powers from him – regardless of his alignment, he’s almost surely not lying about being roleblocked. (we're thinking that if he were wolf, he would most likely go overboard in scumchat first and he wouldn’t sound as red-hot as he did.) not only that, we read a 2019 game where he played as ingroup and he was … highly coached. he was still rnp, but way more game-focused and less of a big ham, which is definitely not how he’s acting here. (iirc keldeo and eifie were both in that MU invitational so maybe their insight would be useful at some point?)
> 
> granted, this sort of metaread isn’t always a hit, but it does point towards rnp being a loyal wolf who’s at least accepting of being coached. if anything, we’d say that if he’s wolf his scumbuddies couldn’t be arsed with coaching. not only that, even though he was chaosposting in cats and tvt as town, he never did anything gamethrowy in the way that a D1 claim here would be ill-advised for the wolves.
> 
> wrt his claim we think fruit vendor is pretty unlikely, both because a FV wouldn’t know about being blocked and because we think this role kind of doesn’t make sense in the setup (in the minimum-player setup it's like ~8v/3w, and FV implies the existence of a tracker or watcher ... 2 PRs being used up on those two feels ???). tbh we think that it’s most likely that he indeed is some sort of modified neighbourizer, both because he sounded way more serious when claiming that – much like when he hardclaimed not-cop in cats when it was suspected that he was the real cop instead of emmy who didn’t want to counterclaim for self-preservation – and, most importantly, because neighbourizer is a terrible fakeclaim when it comes to sustaining the lie later down the line. either way, we believe he was telling the truth when he said that he finds his role funny, hehe.
Click to expand...

see, this is the kind of stuff that i would never think of myself, but makes perfect sense when i read it

i wasn’t thinking about how difficult a neighborizer would be to fakeclaim, so i think i can vibe with it being truthful for now

inb4 he gets blocked like every day now


----------



## Tangrowth

Hey everyone! Timing for this start was a bit weird, but I have at least a bit of time right now and I should have some time tomorrow.


----------



## tbh²

M Plus 7 said:


> Hey everyone! Timing for this start was a bit weird, but I have at least a bit of time right now and I should have some time tomorrow.


hello tbh!!
- mewt


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

Redstrykephoenix said:


> dude the fuckin e's are like, is there different kerning on them or something? is stryke somehow fucking with me?


The answer is always yes


Von Fu said:


> Redstrykephoenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man being a part of a Hydra is like getting blackout drunk. I leave for a few hours, come back, and it's like "whoa, what did I say/do this time??"
> 
> 
> 
> aren't both of you like 17
Click to expand...

Not relevant


----------



## Tangrowth

tbh² said:


> M Plus 7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey everyone! Timing for this start was a bit weird, but I have at least a bit of time right now and I should have some time tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> hello tbh!!
> - mewt
Click to expand...

Hey mewtini!

Uhh, so who are all the hydra accounts?


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

Hi I'm here! Sorry I couldn't get in much earlier, today was a day.


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> Hi I'm here! Sorry I couldn't get in much earlier, today was a day.


Oops lol, this is Keldeo


----------



## tbh²

M Plus 7 said:


> Uhh, so who are all the hydra accounts?


bbt's huskeldeo eifie/keldeo
tbh^2 mewtini/rari_teh
von fu VM/tofu
redstrykephoenix stryke/redneckphoenix


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

omg hi MP! 

bbt's Huskeldeo = me (Keldeo) and Eifie
tbh^2 = mewtini and rari_teh
Von Fu = VM and Tofu
Redstrykephoennix = RNP and Stryke


----------



## Tangrowth

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> bbt's Huskeldeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi I'm here! Sorry I couldn't get in much earlier, today was a day.
> 
> 
> 
> Oops lol, this is Keldeo
Click to expand...

Hi, Keldeo!


----------



## Tangrowth

tbh² said:


> M Plus 7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uhh, so who are all the hydra accounts?
> 
> 
> 
> bbt's huskeldeo eifie/keldeo
> tbh^2 mewtini/rari_teh
> von fu VM/tofu
> redstrykephoenix stryke/redneckphoenix
Click to expand...

Oh wow, I didn't even know there were going to be hydras this game. Huh. This will be weird.


----------



## Tangrowth

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> omg hi MP!
> 
> bbt's Huskeldeo = me (Keldeo) and Eifie
> tbh^2 = mewtini and rari_teh
> Von Fu = VM and Tofu
> Redstrykephoennix = RNP and Stryke


Is there anything you want to talk to me about?


----------



## Trebek

omg hi mp7!


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

M Plus 7 said:


> bbt's Huskeldeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> omg hi MP!
> 
> bbt's Huskeldeo = me (Keldeo) and Eifie
> tbh^2 = mewtini and rari_teh
> Von Fu = VM and Tofu
> Redstrykephoennix = RNP and Stryke
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anything you want to talk to me about?
Click to expand...

Not right now - I've read only a little so I decided to catch up from the start myself! Really excited to be playing with you again.


----------



## Tangrowth

Trebek said:


> omg hi mp7!


Hey, Trebek!


----------



## tbh²

M Plus 7 said:


> Oh wow, I didn't even know there were going to be hydras this game. Huh. This will be weird.


there weren't going to be tbh. rari and i made one and then right as the game started everyone realized that we were onto something ;)


----------



## Tangrowth

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> M Plus 7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bbt's Huskeldeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> omg hi MP!
> 
> bbt's Huskeldeo = me (Keldeo) and Eifie
> tbh^2 = mewtini and rari_teh
> Von Fu = VM and Tofu
> Redstrykephoennix = RNP and Stryke
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anything you want to talk to me about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not right now - I've read only a little so I decided to catch up from the start myself! Really excited to be playing with you again.
Click to expand...

Okay, cool, good to know. Thanks! And the feeling is absolutely mutual.


----------



## Tangrowth

tbh² said:


> M Plus 7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow, I didn't even know there were going to be hydras this game. Huh. This will be weird.
> 
> 
> 
> there weren't going to be tbh. rari and i made one and then right as the game started everyone realized that we were onto something ;)
Click to expand...

Good to know that I have you to thank for this, lmao.


----------



## Tangrowth

Actually, it's alright, trying to make reads on hydra accounts presents a fun challenge. I'm down for it.


----------



## Tangrowth

tbh² said:


> sniped by literally myself
> - tbh²


This is already amazing.


----------



## Trebek

it’s a lot tbh

not complaining tho


----------



## Tangrowth

Actually, perhaps I'm a little sad no one asked me to be in their hydra. 

Just kidding, it's fine.


----------



## Tangrowth

Trebek said:


> it’s a lot tbh
> 
> not complaining tho


Do you have any reads or anything else you want to talk to me about?


----------



## Tangrowth

Actually, I need to eat, but I'll keep reading. Thoughts are imminent.


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> tbqh would snapread blu town for that reaction.
> 
> not that I'm playing the game. I am gone. goodbye.


Mmm yeah I, Keldeo, still endorse this read. Blu reacted really fast in 63-67, it reads like he doesn't know we're town.


----------



## Bluwiikoon

Hi MP7, it's great to see you in the thread!! :D I'm probably gonna go back to sleep, but I'm happy that you're here!


----------



## Tangrowth

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> bbt's Huskeldeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> tbqh would snapread blu town for that reaction.
> 
> not that I'm playing the game. I am gone. goodbye.
> 
> 
> 
> Mmm yeah I, Keldeo, still endorse this read. Blu reacted really fast in 63-67, it reads like he doesn't know we're town.
Click to expand...

Hearing you talk in the third person like this is incredibly hilarious.


----------



## Tangrowth

Bluwiikoon said:


> Hi MP7, it's great to see you in the thread!! :D I'm probably gonna go back to sleep, but I'm happy that you're here!


Hey, Blu! I appreciate that so much!

I really am happy to be here playing with you all again. This community is awesome.


----------



## Trebek

M Plus 7 said:


> Trebek said:
> 
> 
> 
> it’s a lot tbh
> 
> not complaining tho
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any reads or anything else you want to talk to me about?
Click to expand...

can’t think of anything off the top of my head that hasn’t been mentioned already, but will be around in a bit if realtiming happens!


----------



## Tangrowth

M Plus 7 said:


> bbt's Huskeldeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bbt's Huskeldeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> tbqh would snapread blu town for that reaction.
> 
> not that I'm playing the game. I am gone. goodbye.
> 
> 
> 
> Mmm yeah I, Keldeo, still endorse this read. Blu reacted really fast in 63-67, it reads like he doesn't know we're town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hearing you talk in the third person like this is incredibly hilarious.
Click to expand...

Wait, I guess it's not actually third person, you just used an appositive. Either way.


----------



## Tangrowth

Trebek said:


> M Plus 7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trebek said:
> 
> 
> 
> it’s a lot tbh
> 
> not complaining tho
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any reads or anything else you want to talk to me about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> can’t think of anything off the top of my head that hasn’t been mentioned already, but will be around in a bit if realtiming happens!
Click to expand...

Sweet. I'm always down to realtime.


----------



## Tangrowth

Hey Keldeo, are you a wolf?


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

Trebek said:


> can’t think of anything off the top of my head that hasn’t been mentioned already, but will be around in a bit if realtiming happens!


Hm. Is there someone or something you're currently unsure on and would definitely like to hear me or MP's thoughts on as we catch up? Do you have any question you'd like to ask someone else in the game (i.e. someone who has caught up) about their posts?


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

M Plus 7 said:


> Hey Keldeo, are you a wolf?


I wish! Are you?


----------



## Tangrowth

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> M Plus 7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Keldeo, are you a wolf?
> 
> 
> 
> I wish! Are you?
Click to expand...

No, but that's okay, I can show off my town feathers again for you all.


----------



## tbh²

it would be nice to have a game where mp7 is town and i don't have to kill her tbh.
-m


----------



## Tangrowth

tbh² said:


> it would be nice to have a game where mp7 is town and i don't have to kill her tbh.
> -m


Is this a wolf slip? Hehe.


----------



## Tangrowth

M Plus 7 said:


> tbh² said:
> 
> 
> 
> it would be nice to have a game where mp7 is town and i don't have to kill her tbh.
> -m
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a wolf slip? Hehe.
Click to expand...

Quick, someone with better meme skills than me, insert butterfly meme here.


----------



## tbh²

M Plus 7 said:


> Is this a wolf slip? Hehe.


heheh. it is simply snomfia guilt! that was an unfortunate moment


----------



## Bluwiikoon

MP7 I'm interested in how familiar you are with animal crossing! Does our speculation of Seshas/Blathers being an inspector make sense? In-game he inspects fossils and provides info about bugs or fish you show to him.


----------



## Tangrowth

tbh² said:


> M Plus 7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a wolf slip? Hehe.
> 
> 
> 
> heheh. it is simply snomfia guilt! that was an unfortunate moment
Click to expand...

I actually had some tinfoil on you but it was Day 1. You were right to kill me, hehe.


----------



## Tangrowth

Bluwiikoon said:


> MP7 I'm interested in how familiar you are with animal crossing! Does our speculation of Seshas/Blathers being an inspector make sense? In-game he inspects fossils and provides info about bugs or fish you show to him.


So I've actually played New Horizons a bit, but I'm not super familiar with it. I got a house at least! Hehe.

I could see that as plausible, but also mechanical/flavor things are not exactly my forte.


----------



## Tangrowth

M Plus 7 said:


> Bluwiikoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> MP7 I'm interested in how familiar you are with animal crossing! Does our speculation of Seshas/Blathers being an inspector make sense? In-game he inspects fossils and provides info about bugs or fish you show to him.
> 
> 
> 
> So I've actually played New Horizons a bit, but I'm not super familiar with it. I got a house at least! Hehe.
> 
> I could see that as plausible, but also mechanical/flavor things are not exactly my forte.
Click to expand...

Blu, what are you hoping to gain from figuring out Seshas's role?


----------



## Tangrowth

Okay, the shitposting in this game is top tier.


----------



## Tangrowth

Blu's tone is really _something_.


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> Is there someone or something you're currently unsure on and would definitely like to hear me or MP's thoughts on as we catch up?


@ tbh2 and Blu, same question to you :O



Redstrykephoenix said:


> Von Fu said:
> 
> 
> 
> gonna go stream a movie soon but before i go i'm hardclaiming froggy chair
> 
> 
> 
> that's not for 18 minutes coward, answer to questioning
Click to expand...

I feel like I haven't gotten the chance to bust out the "just a bit too exposing" not w/w read in a while. (for context the movie screening time was public, it's RNP being the one to point it out.)



Bluwiikoon said:


> I gotta eat my noodles!!! They are just out here brewing
> 
> Make sure you all hydrate and eat a food and do your best! ^^ This island needs you!


Blu, I really appreciate your self-care reminder posts! They're awesome.

Getting abstract tonal memes vibes from Mawile and Trebek that I'll elaborate on later if they continue but also I actually laughed out loud at Trebek's angel hitting yourself meme.


----------



## Tangrowth

The self-care reminders are nice, I need those.


----------



## tbh²

M Plus 7 said:


> Blu's tone is really _something_.


what do you mean by this tbh?
- rari


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

JackPK said:


> my spreadsheet


you got me


----------



## Tangrowth

tbh² said:


> M Plus 7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blu's tone is really _something_.
> 
> 
> 
> what do you mean by this tbh?
> - rari
Click to expand...

Blu's tone is immaculate in each game I've played with him thus far.


----------



## Tangrowth

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> JackPK said:
> 
> 
> 
> my spreadsheet
> 
> 
> 
> you got me
Click to expand...

Locktown.


----------



## tbh²

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> @ tbh2 and Blu, same question to you :O


interested in hearing mp7's/your opinions on blu and trebek
also i guess mp7's thoughts on reactions to the VF memes around post 61


----------



## Bluwiikoon

M Plus 7 said:


> M Plus 7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bluwiikoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> MP7 I'm interested in how familiar you are with animal crossing! Does our speculation of Seshas/Blathers being an inspector make sense? In-game he inspects fossils and provides info about bugs or fish you show to him.
> 
> 
> 
> So I've actually played New Horizons a bit, but I'm not super familiar with it. I got a house at least! Hehe.
> 
> I could see that as plausible, but also mechanical/flavor things are not exactly my forte.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blu, what are you hoping to gain from figuring out Seshas's role?
Click to expand...

It's not so much a gain but a huge loss if it's true  I just kinda wanna see where your head is at regarding these things!

When you catch up, I'm also interested in what you think regarding RSP's claims. And, the glorious shitposting


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

M Plus 7 said:


> tbh² said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M Plus 7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blu's tone is really _something_.
> 
> 
> 
> what do you mean by this tbh?
> - rari
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blu's tone is immaculate in each game I've played with him thus far.
Click to expand...

I'm interested in your take on his early post about hydras and his #63/65/67 when you get there.


----------



## Bluwiikoon

Oh, I'm interested in how you feel about Von Fu's "wolf slip" too  I can't help but read those kind of things as galaxy brain plays to divert suspicion, but other input is appreciated!


----------



## Tangrowth

tbh² said:


> bbt's Huskeldeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> @ tbh2 and Blu, same question to you :O
> 
> 
> 
> interested in hearing mp7's/your opinions on blu and trebek
> also i guess mp7's thoughts on reactions to the VF memes around post 61
Click to expand...

Blu's reaction posts seem a bit over the top, not sure what to make of it. I'd like to think it's genuine.


----------



## tbh²

Bluwiikoon said:


> M Plus 7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M Plus 7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bluwiikoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> MP7 I'm interested in how familiar you are with animal crossing! Does our speculation of Seshas/Blathers being an inspector make sense? In-game he inspects fossils and provides info about bugs or fish you show to him.
> 
> 
> 
> So I've actually played New Horizons a bit, but I'm not super familiar with it. I got a house at least! Hehe.
> 
> I could see that as plausible, but also mechanical/flavor things are not exactly my forte.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blu, what are you hoping to gain from figuring out Seshas's role?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not so much a gain but a huge loss if it's true  I just kinda wanna see where your head is at regarding these things!
> 
> When you catch up, I'm also interested in what you think regarding RSP's claims. And, the glorious shitposting
Click to expand...

sorry for being _that guy_, but i think we really shouldn't be discussing the roles of the dead tbh. this is only valuable for the mafia.
- rari


----------



## Tangrowth

Bluwiikoon said:


> M Plus 7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M Plus 7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bluwiikoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> MP7 I'm interested in how familiar you are with animal crossing! Does our speculation of Seshas/Blathers being an inspector make sense? In-game he inspects fossils and provides info about bugs or fish you show to him.
> 
> 
> 
> So I've actually played New Horizons a bit, but I'm not super familiar with it. I got a house at least! Hehe.
> 
> I could see that as plausible, but also mechanical/flavor things are not exactly my forte.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blu, what are you hoping to gain from figuring out Seshas's role?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not so much a gain but a huge loss if it's true  I just kinda wanna see where your head is at regarding these things!
> 
> When you catch up, I'm also interested in what you think regarding RSP's claims. And, the glorious shitposting
Click to expand...

I appreciate it! I'll let you know.


----------



## Tangrowth

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> M Plus 7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tbh² said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M Plus 7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blu's tone is really _something_.
> 
> 
> 
> what do you mean by this tbh?
> - rari
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blu's tone is immaculate in each game I've played with him thus far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm interested in your take on his early post about hydras and his #63/65/67 when you get there.
Click to expand...

If they're faked, they're really good. What do you think?


----------



## Tangrowth

The question is... how well can Blu fake things like that. Part of me wants to give him hard town cred (perhaps my brain?) because it doesn't read faked. My gut is a bit suspicious.


----------



## Bluwiikoon

tbh² said:


> sorry for being _that guy_, but i think we really shouldn't be discussing the roles of the dead tbh. this is only valuable for the mafia.
> - rari


My bad! I have an unfortunate habit of flavorspec when it isn't needed  (as seen in Snomfia with the _god damn rock in the road aughhh!)_


----------



## Tangrowth

Bluwiikoon said:


> SMELLS LIKE... A COVER-UP


This post in particular actually reads forced to me.


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

M Plus 7 said:


> tbh² said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bbt's Huskeldeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> @ tbh2 and Blu, same question to you :O
> 
> 
> 
> interested in hearing mp7's/your opinions on blu and trebek
> also i guess mp7's thoughts on reactions to the VF memes around post 61
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blu's reaction posts seem a bit over the top, not sure what to make of it. I'd like to think it's genuine.
Click to expand...

What do you mean by over the top here? Particularly knowing that we and VF are not in fact w/w it feels somewhat hard to fake to me, too.


----------



## Tangrowth

Blu felt more... carefree in the other games. There's some kind of tension to his posting here.


----------



## Tangrowth

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> M Plus 7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tbh² said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bbt's Huskeldeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> @ tbh2 and Blu, same question to you :O
> 
> 
> 
> interested in hearing mp7's/your opinions on blu and trebek
> also i guess mp7's thoughts on reactions to the VF memes around post 61
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blu's reaction posts seem a bit over the top, not sure what to make of it. I'd like to think it's genuine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you mean by over the top here? Particularly knowing that we and VF are not in fact w/w it feels somewhat hard to fake to me, too.
Click to expand...

Like... melodramatic.


----------



## Tangrowth

I'm hesitant to commit to this though; I picked up on some sort of emotional difference in Trebek's play last time that wasn't alignment indicative.


----------



## Tangrowth

kokorico said:


> Trebek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bluwiikoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> mewtini and rari are Timmy and Tommy
> 
> 
> 
> i support this headcanon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...headcanon!
> 
> hi everyone, sorry I missed start of day! totally forgot we were starting today haha
> 
> i see chaos has already ensued, lovely
Click to expand...

This is sort of a wolfy entrance post. Not a fan.


----------



## tbh²

Bluwiikoon said:


> tbh² said:
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for being _that guy_, but i think we really shouldn't be discussing the roles of the dead tbh. this is only valuable for the mafia.
> - rari
> 
> 
> 
> My bad! I have an unfortunate habit of flavorspec when it isn't needed  (as seen in Snomfia with the _god damn rock in the road aughhh!)_
Click to expand...

uuuuuh maybe i shouldn't keep going here, but. that was very different from speculating flavour of the dead tbh
flavour in general may reveal things that are potentially relevant for everybody. dead people's roles can only be useful for the mafia to figure out what to fakeclaim without counterclaim
- rari


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

Thanks, MP. Could you point out some examples of what you mean by melodramatic, either now or later? I'm not entirely sure I understand. 



M Plus 7 said:


> What do you think?


Also, what made you want to ask this? I'd just talked about my/Eifie's read on those posts.


----------



## tbh²

M Plus 7 said:


> I'm hesitant to commit to this though; I picked up on some sort of emotional difference in Trebek's play last time that wasn't alignment indicative.


understandable. fwiw we are kind of wondering about blu too, we didn't really read the joke reaction or the hydra post as overtly towny as i think everyone else did :'D and the cover-up post pinged me(wt) as well


----------



## tbh²

this is probably the first time i haven't instatownread blu tbh.
-m


----------



## Bluwiikoon

Ngl I am scared of the game where I do roll wolf because I just know it's gonna be like


----------



## Tangrowth

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> Thanks, MP. Could you point out some examples of what you mean by melodramatic, either now or later? I'm not entirely sure I understand.
> 
> 
> 
> M Plus 7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> Also, what made you want to ask this? I'd just talked about my/Eifie's read on those posts.
Click to expand...

Sorry, you lost me a bit. What do you mean by examples, like things Blu said specifically? The tone throughout that page in particular is just sort of melodramatic, it's hard for me to explain.

I must have missed it, my bad!


----------



## Tangrowth

tbh² said:


> M Plus 7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hesitant to commit to this though; I picked up on some sort of emotional difference in Trebek's play last time that wasn't alignment indicative.
> 
> 
> 
> understandable. fwiw we are kind of wondering about blu too, we didn't really read the joke reaction or the hydra post as overtly towny as i think everyone else did :'D and the cover-up post pinged me(wt) as well
Click to expand...

It's like... the tone is in the right solar system, but the planet is Mars instead of Earth.


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

M Plus 7 said:


> Sorry, you lost me a bit. What do you mean by examples, like things Blu said specifically? The tone throughout that page in particular is just sort of melodramatic, it's hard for me to explain.
> 
> I must have missed it, my bad!


Yeah, I was looking for specific posts. It's okay if it's like a body of work thing.


----------



## Tangrowth

It's like Blu is trying to think of things to say rather than saying what's on his mind.


----------



## Bluwiikoon

If I can be honest, I may be thrown off this game because I got a role that actually does something for the first time and I'm not sure how to utilise if effectively without telling everyone who I am  It may seem uhhhh derpy to reveal that? But I feel much better about things when I'm being as honest as I can be!


----------



## Tangrowth

Bluwiikoon said:


> If I can be honest, I may be thrown off this game because I got a role that actually does something for the first time and I'm not sure how to utilise if effectively without telling everyone who I am  It may seem uhhhh derpy to reveal that? But I feel much better about things when I'm being as honest as I can be!


Huh.

*Bluwiikoon*


----------



## Tangrowth

"If I can be honest"

Nah.


----------



## Tangrowth

I do apologize if I'm not believing you and you're town, Blu, but this dog's feeling onto something.


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

M Plus 7 said:


> "If I can be honest"
> 
> Nah.


? I'm confused. Can you tell me about your background processing here?


----------



## Bluwiikoon

MP7 I know this seems sus as hell, but I really do want you to look into RSP's claims for reasons


----------



## tbh²

i'm vibin'.
*bluwiikoon*
- rari


----------



## Tangrowth

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> M Plus 7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "If I can be honest"
> 
> Nah.
> 
> 
> 
> ? I'm confused. Can you tell me about your background processing here?
Click to expand...

It's a pre-emptive defense, for one. I also don't think town!Blu words the start of a post like that.


----------



## Tangrowth

Regardless, I'm willing to apply pressure for a little while.


----------



## Tangrowth

Bluwiikoon said:


> MP7 I know this seems sus as hell, but I really do want you to look into RSP's claims for reasons


Let me do that for you now.


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

I kind of feel like when all the VTs in Snom Mafia were talking about the secret password club thing and I read the posts in question like three times and couldn't figure out at all what was being danced around


----------



## Tangrowth

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> I kind of feel like when all the VTs in Snom Mafia were talking about the secret password club thing and I read the posts in question like three times and couldn't figure out at all what was being danced around


I'm really sorry, I'm trying. I'm going to have to be a dog with a bone for a bit here.

Let me think about another way to explain it.


----------



## Mawile

Mawile said:


> Bluwiikoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are the odds of someone getting VT three games in a row, anyhoo? Asking for a friend
> 
> 
> 
> depends how many VTs there are in this game tbh
Click to expand...




Bluwiikoon said:


> If I can be honest, I may be thrown off this game because I got a role that actually does something for the first time and I'm not sure how to utilise if effectively without telling everyone who I am  It may seem uhhhh derpy to reveal that? But I feel much better about things when I'm being as honest as I can be!


----------



## Bluwiikoon

Life was so easy when I rolled VT two games in a row!!! Now I have to actually try to be smart (a hard task for a vacant penguin like me)


----------



## tbh²

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> I kind of feel like when all the VTs in Snom Mafia were talking about the secret password club thing and I read the posts in question like three times and couldn't figure out at all what was being danced around


it's a huge gutread as far as those early-60s posts, but i also don't love blu speccing about the nk role and the fact that he softclaimed VT earlier
-m


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

No it's totally okay, take your time. Communication is a two way street.



Bluwiikoon said:


> What are the odds of someone getting VT three games in a row, anyhoo? Asking for a friend


...? Blu, can you talk to me about what was going through your head when you posted this?


----------



## Bluwiikoon

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> No it's totally okay, take your time. Communication is a two way street.
> 
> 
> 
> Bluwiikoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are the odds of someone getting VT three games in a row, anyhoo? Asking for a friend
> 
> 
> 
> ...? Blu, can you talk to me about what was going through your head when you posted this?
Click to expand...

I thought it would be a really funny joke! 

Narrator Voiceover: _It was not a very funny joke_


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

(probably no one except MP will understand this post, sorry)



M Plus 7 said:


> It's like Blu is trying to think of things to say rather than saying what's on his mind.


If you remember what I'm talking about, is this like... the fake read that I made on Zack's earlygame memes in the 9er, that the topics were like angular / disconnected / wall-throwy?


----------



## Bluwiikoon

See I crumple under pressure real easy so my brain wants to throw out the roleclaim now instead of waiting until EOD because I'll probably be asleep or forget time exists


----------



## Tangrowth

Spoiler






M Plus 7 said:


> bbt's Huskeldeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of feel like when all the VTs in Snom Mafia were talking about the secret password club thing and I read the posts in question like three times and couldn't figure out at all what was being danced around
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really sorry, I'm trying. I'm going to have to be a dog with a bone for a bit here.
> 
> Let me think about another way to explain it.
Click to expand...




@bbt's Huskeldeo 



M Plus 7 said:


> Bluwiikoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I can be honest, I may be thrown off this game because I got a role that actually does something for the first time and I'm not sure how to utilise if effectively without telling everyone who I am  It may seem uhhhh derpy to reveal that? But I feel much better about things when I'm being as honest as I can be!
> 
> 
> 
> Huh.
> 
> *Bluwiikoon*
Click to expand...

"If I can be honest" has a strange implication to me as the starting phrase... if I deconstruct that, it reads naturally to me like it doesn't belong there. Why would Blu not be honest? In addition, it reads awkwardly like Blu is over-thinking what to type in his posts. That could be non-alignment indicative, but it doesn't mesh with my personal interpretation of how Blu's mind works when he's town, which is _carefree_.

Then it clashes a bit with the subsequent sentiment of "I may be thrown off this game", like... if you are making a concerted effort to be honest, then why are you following that up with speculation? The sentiments don't compute as compatible to me. I also believe this would have been the way Blu started this post if town, yeah? Why not just start with "I may be thrown off this game..."? He's definitely nervous.

The last sentence also reads tacked on.

I realize there could be psychological effects at play here to which I am not privy, but I'm certainly okay with pressing him.


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

Because I feel like I can see that, but also I remember his posts in Cats/Snom being similar in that aspect so maybe never mind that. But I still want to see the difference you say you're seeing.


----------



## Tangrowth

Then... add into all of above with the notion that Blu's post reads like a pre-emptive defense, like he needed to get it out there at any sign of pressure whatsoever. It reads particularly anxious.


----------



## Bluwiikoon

The nervousness comes from not wanting to throw a power role in the trash!  Because I'm sure painting a target on my head rn


----------



## Von Fu

Bluwiikoon said:


> Oh, I'm interested in how you feel about Von Fu's "wolf slip" too  I can't help but read those kind of things as galaxy brain plays to divert suspicion, but other input is appreciated!


After hearing MP7 talk about blu’s comments sounding forced I think I see it too now

like everyone knows the “wolf slip” in question was a joke; it wasn’t even an _original joke_ since i did it like a few posts after huskeldeo, yet blu is still bringing it up and it does seem forced

yeah i’m vibing with a *bluwiikoon* vote


----------



## Tangrowth

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> (probably no one except MP will understand this post, sorry)
> 
> 
> 
> M Plus 7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's like Blu is trying to think of things to say rather than saying what's on his mind.
> 
> 
> 
> If you remember what I'm talking about, is this like... the fake read that I made on Zack's earlygame memes in the 9er, that the topics were like angular / disconnected / wall-throwy?
Click to expand...

It is, like sort of plinko board instead of waterfall, yes. It's not natural.


----------



## Tangrowth

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> Because I feel like I can see that, but also I remember his posts in Cats/Snom being similar in that aspect so maybe never mind that. But I still want to see the difference you say you're seeing.


Can you elaborate on this part please and thank you?


----------



## Bluwiikoon

I may have tried too hard to find things to talk to MP7 about  I just think she's cool and smart!


----------



## Tangrowth

Mawile said:


> Mawile said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bluwiikoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are the odds of someone getting VT three games in a row, anyhoo? Asking for a friend
> 
> 
> 
> depends how many VTs there are in this game tbh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bluwiikoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I can be honest, I may be thrown off this game because I got a role that actually does something for the first time and I'm not sure how to utilise if effectively without telling everyone who I am  It may seem uhhhh derpy to reveal that? But I feel much better about things when I'm being as honest as I can be!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I also think this is sketchy.


----------



## Mawile

M Plus 7 said:


> I also think this is sketchy.


do you mean my  face or the parts I quoted


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

M Plus 7 said:


> bbt's Huskeldeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because I feel like I can see that, but also I remember his posts in Cats/Snom being similar in that aspect so maybe never mind that. But I still want to see the difference you say you're seeing.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you elaborate on this part please and thank you?
Click to expand...

Just that he would bounce around topics in memes. I have a hard time remembering things about people's playstyles but that was an impression that stuck out to me.

I'm mulling over your longer post, thank you for taking more time to explain it.


----------



## Tangrowth

Mawile said:


> M Plus 7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also think this is sketchy.
> 
> 
> 
> do you mean my  face or the parts I quoted
Click to expand...

I should have been clearer, my bad! The parts Blu said, yeah, what you quoted.


----------



## Tangrowth

Bluwiikoon said:


> I may have tried too hard to find things to talk to MP7 about  I just think she's cool and smart!


I really appreciate the kind words and your patience with me; I will gladly try to still work with you and figure you out even if I think you're a wolf.


----------



## Bluwiikoon

Never before has my life gone so rapidly downhill in the span of an hour


----------



## tbh²

Von Fu said:


> like everyone knows the “wolf slip” in question was a joke; it wasn’t even an _original joke_ since i did it like a few posts after huskeldeo, yet blu is still bringing it up and it does seem forced





			
				Bluwiikoon said:
			
		

> SMELLS LIKE... A COVER-UP


- rari


----------



## Tangrowth

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> M Plus 7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bbt's Huskeldeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because I feel like I can see that, but also I remember his posts in Cats/Snom being similar in that aspect so maybe never mind that. But I still want to see the difference you say you're seeing.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you elaborate on this part please and thank you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just that he would bounce around topics in memes. I have a hard time remembering things about people's playstyles but that was an impression that stuck out to me.
> 
> I'm mulling over your longer post, thank you for taking more time to explain it.
Click to expand...

His posts seem chaotic to me, that is a parallel I see. The tone is actually pretty good fwiw. But there are little things about it that don't make sense under a microscope, and when I examined the series of posts you and rari/mewtini pointed me towards, they read naturally forced.

I appreciate that you wanted my input! It's my pleasure.


----------



## Tangrowth

Bluwiikoon said:


> Never before has my life gone so rapidly downhill in the span of an hour


If you are indeed town, there's still time. Show your townieness to me! I'd love to see it.


----------



## Tangrowth

M Plus 7 said:


> Bluwiikoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never before has my life gone so rapidly downhill in the span of an hour
> 
> 
> 
> If you are indeed town, there's still time. Show your townieness to me! I'd love to see it.
Click to expand...

With that said, I hope the melodrama I was detecting is a bit clearer now.


----------



## Trebek

ok so i am going to be alive again soon and rereading all this stuff about blu, but i’m just gonna play devils advocate for a hot sec beforehand:


M Plus 7 said:


> but it doesn't mesh with my personal interpretation of how Blu's mind works when he's town, which is _carefree_.


this could very well be Blu’s town mind, but it could also be specifically Blu’s vanilla town mind

i do sorta agree with what mp7 is saying, just to be clear, but i think that distinction between v!blu and vt!blu could be important, since we have only seen vt!blu in the past


----------



## Bluwiikoon

I did read the wolf slips as genuine and i freakin panicked because it's like  Bro you just posted PM stuff in the thread!!!

I admittedly have a hard time parsing jokes sometimes  I try really hard but they slip by me at times


----------



## Von Fu

tbh² said:


> Von Fu said:
> 
> 
> 
> like everyone knows the “wolf slip” in question was a joke; it wasn’t even an _original joke_ since i did it like a few posts after huskeldeo, yet blu is still bringing it up and it does seem forced
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bluwiikoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SMELLS LIKE... A COVER-UP
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> - rari
Click to expand...

yeah i have a hard time believing that blu even believes what he is saying


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

Bluwiikoon said:


> MP7 I know this seems sus as hell, but I really do want you to look into RSP's claims for reasons


ban him


----------



## Mawile

you could also view the "rolling vt 3 times a row" thing as wolf!Blu trying to poke around for how many town power roles exist in the game


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

*bluwiikoon *is probably the one who roleblocked me ban hi.


----------



## Mawile

Bluwiikoon said:


> I admittedly have a hard time parsing jokes sometimes


big same tho


----------



## Tangrowth

Trebek said:


> ok so i am going to be alive again soon and rereading all this stuff about blu, but i’m just gonna play devils advocate for a hot sec beforehand:
> 
> 
> M Plus 7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> but it doesn't mesh with my personal interpretation of how Blu's mind works when he's town, which is _carefree_.
> 
> 
> 
> this could very well be Blu’s town mind, but it could also be specifically Blu’s vanilla town mind
> 
> i do sorta agree with what mp7 is saying, just to be clear, but i think that distinction between v!blu and vt!blu could be important, since we have only seen vt!blu in the past
Click to expand...

It's certainly plausible.


----------



## Bluwiikoon

M Plus 7 said:


> Bluwiikoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never before has my life gone so rapidly downhill in the span of an hour
> 
> 
> 
> If you are indeed town, there's still time. Show your townieness to me! I'd love to see it.
Click to expand...

I can't show you a town, but I can show you a beautiful deserted island!  That's how AC:NH works

My island is a freakin _trash heap_


----------



## Tangrowth

Bluwiikoon said:


> I did read the wolf slips as genuine and i freakin panicked because it's like  Bro you just posted PM stuff in the thread!!!
> 
> I admittedly have a hard time parsing jokes sometimes  I try really hard but they slip by me at times


If you are faking this, please know that your tone is awesome.


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

Bluwiikoon said:


> I did read the wolf slips as genuine and i freakin panicked because it's like  Bro you just posted PM stuff in the thread!!!
> 
> I admittedly have a hard time parsing jokes sometimes  I try really hard but they slip by me at times


When you thought Eifie's joke was serious, why did that make you panic?


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

why specifically mp7 too.


----------



## Bluwiikoon

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> Bluwiikoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did read the wolf slips as genuine and i freakin panicked because it's like  Bro you just posted PM stuff in the thread!!!
> 
> I admittedly have a hard time parsing jokes sometimes  I try really hard but they slip by me at times
> 
> 
> 
> When you thought Eifie's joke was serious, why did that make you panic?
Click to expand...

I was mainly confused by the Eifie posts and didn't know what they meant? So Von Fu's post then felt out of nowhere to me and extremely jarring!


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

i'm pissed off bc my tummy hurts so i'm taking out my anger on whoever crosses me


----------



## Bluwiikoon

Von Fu's post was also pagetop, right? So it didn't have the added context in my brain


----------



## Von Fu

is it just me or have we been in a situation before where we yeteed someone based on their reactions to a joke i made d1


----------



## Tangrowth

M Plus 7 said:


> Trebek said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok so i am going to be alive again soon and rereading all this stuff about blu, but i’m just gonna play devils advocate for a hot sec beforehand:
> 
> 
> M Plus 7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> but it doesn't mesh with my personal interpretation of how Blu's mind works when he's town, which is _carefree_.
> 
> 
> 
> this could very well be Blu’s town mind, but it could also be specifically Blu’s vanilla town mind
> 
> i do sorta agree with what mp7 is saying, just to be clear, but i think that distinction between v!blu and vt!blu could be important, since we have only seen vt!blu in the past
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's certainly plausible.
Click to expand...

I also like where Trebek's mind is at here; it doesn't read like he has information.


----------



## Mawile

Von Fu said:


> is it just me or have we been in a situation before where we yeteed someone based on their reactions to a joke i made d1


did you mean me in tvt


----------



## Tangrowth

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> Bluwiikoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did read the wolf slips as genuine and i freakin panicked because it's like  Bro you just posted PM stuff in the thread!!!
> 
> I admittedly have a hard time parsing jokes sometimes  I try really hard but they slip by me at times
> 
> 
> 
> When you thought Eifie's joke was serious, why did that make you panic?
Click to expand...

Hey, are we town together again? Sweet.


----------



## Herbe

Vote count:
Bluwiikoon (3) (M Plus 7 #600, Von Fu #622, tbh2 #605, redstrykephoenix 641)
JackPK (1) (bbt's Huskeldeo #401)


waiting until there were 30 pages was not a good idea - if i'm missing a vote, please tell me. Also I can't count votes for keldeo alone as voting for his hydra (that was just an example but still). If you're voting a hydra make sure to vote the hydra itself and not it's components so I can tell if it's a joke vote or not :>


----------



## Herbe

*Bluwiikoon (4)

shit


----------



## Mawile

Mawile said:


> Von Fu said:
> 
> 
> 
> is it just me or have we been in a situation before where we yeteed someone based on their reactions to a joke i made d1
> 
> 
> 
> did you mean me in tvt
Click to expand...

mightve been someone else too but i'm not looking through 5k posts
i just know I got a lot of well-earned suspicion from vm's joke fakeclaim


----------



## Bluwiikoon

Herbe said:


> *Bluwiikoon (4)
> 
> shit


----------



## Tangrowth

Math is indeed hard.


----------



## Trebek

M Plus 7 said:


> Trebek said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok so i am going to be alive again soon and rereading all this stuff about blu, but i’m just gonna play devils advocate for a hot sec beforehand:
> 
> 
> M Plus 7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> but it doesn't mesh with my personal interpretation of how Blu's mind works when he's town, which is _carefree_.
> 
> 
> 
> this could very well be Blu’s town mind, but it could also be specifically Blu’s vanilla town mind
> 
> i do sorta agree with what mp7 is saying, just to be clear, but i think that distinction between v!blu and vt!blu could be important, since we have only seen vt!blu in the past
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's certainly plausible.
Click to expand...

yeah, i don’t think it’s enough to make a clear case, but i thought it seemed plausible enough to mention as counterlogic


----------



## Tangrowth

Trebek said:


> M Plus 7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trebek said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok so i am going to be alive again soon and rereading all this stuff about blu, but i’m just gonna play devils advocate for a hot sec beforehand:
> 
> 
> M Plus 7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> but it doesn't mesh with my personal interpretation of how Blu's mind works when he's town, which is _carefree_.
> 
> 
> 
> this could very well be Blu’s town mind, but it could also be specifically Blu’s vanilla town mind
> 
> i do sorta agree with what mp7 is saying, just to be clear, but i think that distinction between v!blu and vt!blu could be important, since we have only seen vt!blu in the past
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's certainly plausible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, i don’t think it’s enough to make a clear case, but i thought it seemed plausible enough to mention as counterlogic
Click to expand...

I'm glad you did.


----------



## Herbe

M Plus 7 said:


> Math is indeed hard.


Some days I can count to four, some days it's beyond me.


----------



## Trebek

**by clear case i mean “case to clear him”, not “case with low opacity”**


----------



## Tangrowth

Trebek said:


> **by clear case i mean “case to clear him”, not “case with low opacity”**


This is my new favorite post of the game.


----------



## Trebek

Herbe said:


> M Plus 7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Math is indeed hard.
> 
> 
> 
> Some days I can count to four, some days it's beyond me.
Click to expand...




Spoiler


----------



## Trebek

M Plus 7 said:


> Trebek said:
> 
> 
> 
> **by clear case i mean “case to clear him”, not “case with low opacity”**
> 
> 
> 
> This is my new favorite post of the game.
Click to expand...

i’ve been trying to up my meme game

between this and the angel post i think it’s working :D

definitely not farming for reaccs


----------



## Tangrowth

ISOing the RSP/Stryke slot right now... talk about multiple personality disorder.


----------



## Bluwiikoon

Me when I wake up at 5am to take the meds that make me sleepy and then get thoroughly absorbed into game shenanigans:


----------



## Von Fu

Mawile said:


> Von Fu said:
> 
> 
> 
> is it just me or have we been in a situation before where we yeteed someone based on their reactions to a joke i made d1
> 
> 
> 
> did you mean me in tvt
Click to expand...

no we misyeeted ILS and came close to
misyeeting ottercopter based on “reactions”


----------



## Tangrowth

Keldeo is frozen, get him.

Just kidding.


----------



## Trebek

Bluwiikoon said:


> Me when I wake up at 5am to take the meds that make me sleepy and then get thoroughly absorbed into game shenanigans:


hey! you gotta make sure to tell yourself to take care of yourself!


----------



## tbh²

Von Fu said:


> is it just me or have we been in a situation before where we yeteed someone based on their reactions to a joke i made d1


... aren't you voting blu right now too?
-m


----------



## Tangrowth

M Plus 7 said:


> ISOing the RSP/Stryke slot right now... talk about multiple personality disorder.


I'm literally dying laughing over here.


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

I was worried earlier but think MP7's progression about Blu leading up to her vote and longpost make her... [adverb] likely to be town.



M Plus 7 said:


> Bluwiikoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did read the wolf slips as genuine and i freakin panicked because it's like  Bro you just posted PM stuff in the thread!!!
> 
> I admittedly have a hard time parsing jokes sometimes  I try really hard but they slip by me at times
> 
> 
> 
> If you are faking this, please know that your tone is awesome.
Click to expand...

I'm just like... his tone is, yeah, although I don't know if I was just coming into this just expecting his tone to be really good because it had been in previous games and also he seems like just that type of person out of game. I can see what you mean by the first paragraph of #618 (don't entirely get the second), like it feels more constructed or overelaborated, though Trebek's point against that is probably fair / would match what Blu is saying.

I just had such a visceral "ohh he thought it was _real_" reaction to those posts he made about Eifie and VM joking around, and I think Eifie did too, even though people whose instincts are generally good when they're town seem to disagree? 

I can take another look at those posts later. mrrr.


----------



## Bluwiikoon

Trebek said:


> Bluwiikoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me when I wake up at 5am to take the meds that make me sleepy and then get thoroughly absorbed into game shenanigans:
> 
> 
> 
> hey! you gotta make sure to tell yourself to take care of yourself!
Click to expand...

B-but the town needs me!  I gotta make the posts!

You are right in that self-care is not a good skill of mine  But everyone else better be drinking some mf water!!


----------



## Von Fu

tbh² said:


> Von Fu said:
> 
> 
> 
> is it just me or have we been in a situation before where we yeteed someone based on their reactions to a joke i made d1
> 
> 
> 
> ... aren't you voting blu right now too?
> -m
Click to expand...

i am, i think his other posts warrant suspicion

from my pov though it’s amusing that the things i joke about can have such an impact on people’s reads of other players


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

Von Fu said:


> Mawile said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Von Fu said:
> 
> 
> 
> is it just me or have we been in a situation before where we yeteed someone based on their reactions to a joke i made d1
> 
> 
> 
> did you mean me in tvt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no we misyeeted ILS and came close to
> misyeeting ottercopter based on “reactions”
Click to expand...

What made you want to bring this up when you're voting him? Are you beginning to think this is a similar situation where people are jumping on a town or something?


----------



## Tangrowth

Redstrykephoenix said:


> Man being a part of a Hydra is like getting blackout drunk. I leave for a few hours, come back, and it's like "whoa, what did I say/do this time??"


Okay, no, this is the best post in the game.


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

don't practice self care. stay up till 3 am. binge drink. never hydrate. eat only fast food.


----------



## Trebek

oh, i just had another Thought ™ (please someone tell me if this is stupid)

i think that there is an inverse relationship between blu’s acting skills and his likelihood of being scum

if blu can’t channel his carefree self on demand, then this very well could be w!blu trying his hardest to act towny.

but, if we consider the universe where blu could very easily flip a switch and sound like the blu we all know and love, then i feel like his personality this game feels much more like “i’m town but i have to deal with being important now this is scary” than “i’m scum and i should just pretend to be a VT for now lol”


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

i'm the opposite of blu. i hope you suffer


----------



## Tangrowth

Okay, umm, RNP/Stryke maybe just town from the way the roleclaim was handled? I really have no idea though. I can't break through the tone.


----------



## Mawile

every time you see an rsp post drink water to stay hydrated


----------



## Trebek

Mawile said:


> every time you see an rsp post drink water to stay hydrated


bro that’s too much water


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

Trebek said:


> .
> 
> but, if we consider the universe where blu could very easily flip a switch and sound like the blu we all know and love, then i feel like his personality this game feels much more like “i’m town but i have to deal with being important now this is scary” than “i’m scum and i should just pretend to be a VT for now lol”


----------



## Von Fu

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> Von Fu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mawile said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Von Fu said:
> 
> 
> 
> is it just me or have we been in a situation before where we yeteed someone based on their reactions to a joke i made d1
> 
> 
> 
> did you mean me in tvt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no we misyeeted ILS and came close to
> misyeeting ottercopter based on “reactions”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What made you want to bring this up when you're voting him? Are you beginning to think this is a similar situation where people are jumping on a town or something?
Click to expand...

it could be, and if so big loltown moment

but as i said already his other posts warrant suspicion as well so leaning more toward blu being mafia


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

vanilla town town lmao


----------



## Bluwiikoon

Trebek said:


> Mawile said:
> 
> 
> 
> every time you see an rsp post drink water to stay hydrated
> 
> 
> 
> bro that’s too much water
Click to expand...

This isn't Hoenn Mafia!!!


----------



## Trebek

Trebek said:


> Mawile said:
> 
> 
> 
> every time you see an rsp post drink water to stay hydrated
> 
> 
> 
> bro that’s too much water
Click to expand...

ok this could sound insulting plz don’t take it that way


----------



## Tangrowth

I'm seriously never yeeting the Stryke/RNP hydra because I need to keep laughing like this.


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

Uhh I guess all of that is to say my thought on Blu is reply hazy ask again later?

Snap reads on people's reactions throughout this whole thing are like... + MP Trebek (in that order), maybe - tbh VM (I think in that order), ? RSP Mawile (but probably none of these last four are partners with him if he is mafia)


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

water is what you give to the greenest grass,
say that again and i'll kick your ass


----------



## Trebek

can we make RSP poetry when this is all said and done


----------



## tbh²

Von Fu said:


> Mawile said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Von Fu said:
> 
> 
> 
> is it just me or have we been in a situation before where we yeteed someone based on their reactions to a joke i made d1
> 
> 
> 
> did you mean me in tvt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no we misyeeted ILS and came close to
> misyeeting ottercopter based on “reactions”
Click to expand...

yeah, but then we narrowly lynched mawile because of the same thing (among other stuff) and he only escaped the gallows because herbe claimed lovers with him
- rari


----------



## Mawile

Redstrykephoenix said:


> water is what you give to the greenest grass,
> say that again and i'll kick your ass


i'll fight you after i drink this sip of water


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

fuck no i'm the poetic genius here stryke hasn't done jack shit


----------



## Trebek

Mawile said:


> Redstrykephoenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> water is what you give to the greenest grass,
> say that again and i'll kick your ass
> 
> 
> 
> i'll fight you after i drink this sip of water
Click to expand...

please stop my signature can only hold so many quotes


----------



## tbh²

@Trebek what do you make of blu's VT softclaim?
-m


----------



## Tangrowth

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> I was worried earlier but think MP7's progression about Blu leading up to her vote and longpost make her... [adverb] likely to be town.
> 
> 
> 
> M Plus 7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bluwiikoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did read the wolf slips as genuine and i freakin panicked because it's like  Bro you just posted PM stuff in the thread!!!
> 
> I admittedly have a hard time parsing jokes sometimes  I try really hard but they slip by me at times
> 
> 
> 
> If you are faking this, please know that your tone is awesome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just like... his tone is, yeah, although I don't know if I was just coming into this just expecting his tone to be really good because it had been in previous games and also he seems like just that type of person out of game. I can see what you mean by the first paragraph of #618 (don't entirely get the second), like it feels more constructed or overelaborated, though Trebek's point against that is probably fair / would match what Blu is saying.
> 
> I just had such a visceral "ohh he thought it was _real_" reaction to those posts he made about Eifie and VM joking around, and I think Eifie did too, even though people whose instincts are generally good when they're town seem to disagree?
> 
> I can take another look at those posts later. mrrr.
Click to expand...

I need to know what adverb! Hehe.

Yeah, to be fair, I actually had a similar reaction initially, then my gut was like ehhhh after it sat for a few seconds because it felt _too_ real, you know? Then I re-read them, and something seemed strange about it all, then well... got the point where I elaborated for you.

I don't think it's a slam dunk, and I actually want to try to develop other reads and not just pile on blu, but at the same time I definitely am happy with the pressure there.


----------



## Tangrowth

M Plus 7 said:


> bbt's Huskeldeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was worried earlier but think MP7's progression about Blu leading up to her vote and longpost make her... [adverb] likely to be town.
> 
> 
> 
> M Plus 7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bluwiikoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did read the wolf slips as genuine and i freakin panicked because it's like  Bro you just posted PM stuff in the thread!!!
> 
> I admittedly have a hard time parsing jokes sometimes  I try really hard but they slip by me at times
> 
> 
> 
> If you are faking this, please know that your tone is awesome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just like... his tone is, yeah, although I don't know if I was just coming into this just expecting his tone to be really good because it had been in previous games and also he seems like just that type of person out of game. I can see what you mean by the first paragraph of #618 (don't entirely get the second), like it feels more constructed or overelaborated, though Trebek's point against that is probably fair / would match what Blu is saying.
> 
> I just had such a visceral "ohh he thought it was _real_" reaction to those posts he made about Eifie and VM joking around, and I think Eifie did too, even though people whose instincts are generally good when they're town seem to disagree?
> 
> I can take another look at those posts later. mrrr.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I need to know what adverb! Hehe.
> 
> Yeah, to be fair, I actually had a similar reaction initially, then my gut was like ehhhh after it sat for a few seconds because it felt _too_ real, you know? Then I re-read them, and something seemed strange about it all, then well... got the point where I elaborated for you.
> 
> I don't think it's a slam dunk, and I actually want to try to develop other reads and not just pile on blu, but at the same time I definitely am happy with the pressure there.
Click to expand...

Also, what were you worried about specifically?


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

M Plus 7 said:


> I need to know what adverb! Hehe.


GTH it's between like "pretty" and "quite"... I think.


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

tbh i think redxboxsama is just a fool


----------



## Trebek

tbh² said:


> @Trebek what do you make of blu's VT softclaim?
> -m


i think that it’s the main thing lowering my opinion at the moment, bc most of me wants to be comfortable with the head canon of blu being town and just trying to deal with not being vanilla and that softclaim just gives my headcanon a big middle finger

he could easily have been joking about it but it did feel sorta Hmmm


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

M Plus 7 said:


> Also, what were you worried about specifically?


Initially it felt like you could have been casting doubt on a correct snap townread that I had made, especially if your "what do you think" question was actually empty/inserted and you had known about my read.


----------



## Tangrowth

Trebek said:


> oh, i just had another Thought ™ (please someone tell me if this is stupid)
> 
> i think that there is an inverse relationship between blu’s acting skills and his likelihood of being scum
> 
> if blu can’t channel his carefree self on demand, then this very well could be w!blu trying his hardest to act towny.
> 
> but, if we consider the universe where blu could very easily flip a switch and sound like the blu we all know and love, then i feel like his personality this game feels much more like “i’m town but i have to deal with being important now this is scary” than “i’m scum and i should just pretend to be a VT for now lol”


No thoughts are ever stupid!

I find the theory agreeable.


----------



## Trebek

alright, its officially time!

gone is the era of Trebek on Mobile, im actually back at my computer now!

(this wont change my posting lmao, i can just refresh the page more often and search for posts faster now xd)


----------



## Tangrowth

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> Uhh I guess all of that is to say my thought on Blu is reply hazy ask again later?
> 
> Snap reads on people's reactions throughout this whole thing are like... + MP Trebek (in that order), maybe - tbh VM (I think in that order), ? RSP Mawile (but probably none of these last four are partners with him if he is mafia)


I appreciate your consideration.


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> M Plus 7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need to know what adverb! Hehe.
> 
> 
> 
> GTH it's between like "pretty" and "quite"... I think.
Click to expand...

I guess the meaningful aspect of this is it felt "okay, not today" level in real time.


----------



## Von Fu

tbh² said:


> Von Fu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mawile said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Von Fu said:
> 
> 
> 
> is it just me or have we been in a situation before where we yeteed someone based on their reactions to a joke i made d1
> 
> 
> 
> did you mean me in tvt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no we misyeeted ILS and came close to
> misyeeting ottercopter based on “reactions”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, but then we narrowly lynched mawile because of the same thing (among other stuff) and he only escaped the gallows because herbe claimed lovers with him
> - rari
Click to expand...

lmao i forgot that was even a reason for yeeting mawile

i think i’m more helpful to town when i’m not trying to be helpful


----------



## Tangrowth

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> M Plus 7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need to know what adverb! Hehe.
> 
> 
> 
> GTH it's between like "pretty" and "quite"... I think.
Click to expand...

I'm satisfied.


----------



## Trebek

(also i just want blu to be town bc hes such a fun presence to have in thread )


----------



## Tangrowth

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> M Plus 7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, what were you worried about specifically?
> 
> 
> 
> Initially it felt like you could have been casting doubt on a correct snap townread that I had made, especially if your "what do you think" question was actually empty/inserted and you had known about my read.
Click to expand...

Okay, that makes sense to me. Thanks for explaining.


----------



## Tangrowth

Trebek said:


> alright, its officially time!
> 
> gone is the era of Trebek on Mobile, im actually back at my computer now!
> 
> (this wont change my posting lmao, i can just refresh the page more often and search for posts faster now xd)


This is such a mood. Phone posting stinks.


----------



## Tangrowth

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> bbt's Huskeldeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M Plus 7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need to know what adverb! Hehe.
> 
> 
> 
> GTH it's between like "pretty" and "quite"... I think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess the meaningful aspect of this is it felt "okay, not today" level in real time.
Click to expand...

I think we're finding each other again, and I'm elated about it.


----------



## Bluwiikoon

Trebek said:


> (also i just want blu to be town bc hes such a fun presence to have in thread )


I'll never betray you, Trebek!!!  I promise!! (unless you're wolf and I have to pull the trigger and cry)


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

(MP's answer to "why did you ask what do you think" is probably what she replies with as either alignment and could even be genuine as mafia, but to be clear the theory was casting doubt along with hedging / without committing to anything, which her later progression blew a hole in)


----------



## Trebek

M Plus 7 said:


> Trebek said:
> 
> 
> 
> alright, its officially time!
> 
> gone is the era of Trebek on Mobile, im actually back at my computer now!
> 
> (this wont change my posting lmao, i can just refresh the page more often and search for posts faster now xd)
> 
> 
> 
> This is such a mood. Phone posting stinks.
Click to expand...

my biggest Happy Brain Juice vibe with this game rn is that i can actually be on my computer at EoD

cats, snom, and tarot all had me almost always on mobile at EoD and mmmm not a fan


----------



## Tangrowth

Hey actually Keldeo, can you expand on what you liked about the reactions surrounding everything as it related to the non-me players some more?


----------



## Tangrowth

M Plus 7 said:


> Hey actually Keldeo, can you expand on what you liked about the reactions surrounding everything as it related to the non-me players some more?


Liked or did NOT like, rather, wording fail.


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

(also, it is plausible that MP wrote #618 in the way that she did as mafia to dunk on specifically me / capture what she knows I know about her solving process, but see above re: "not today")


----------



## Tangrowth

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> (MP's answer to "why did you ask what do you think" is probably what she replies with as either alignment and could even be genuine as mafia, but to be clear the theory was casting doubt along with hedging / without committing to anything, which her later progression blew a hole in)


Do you think I'd have a hard time committing to things if wolfing?


----------



## Tangrowth

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> (also, it is plausible that MP wrote #618 in the way that she did as mafia to dunk on specifically me / capture what she knows I know about her solving process, but see above re: "not today")


Can you elaborate on this, even if briefly?


----------



## Tangrowth

Yes, Keldeo, I will ask you all the questions.


----------



## Von Fu

really need to put my phone down and sleep now

final thoughts i don’t think trebek is w if blu is v


----------



## Tangrowth

Blu, what was it specifically you wanted me to comment on with respect to RSP/Stryke's roleclaim? I'm not really sure what to think about it.


----------



## Von Fu

Von Fu said:


> really need to put my phone down and sleep now
> 
> final thoughts i don’t think trebek is w if blu is v


w/w still possible though


----------



## Tangrowth

*looks at catch-up attempt in other tab, still early in thread*

As Sloonei would say, down with ketchup, apparently. Realtime reads go brrrrrrr.


----------



## Bluwiikoon

M Plus 7 said:


> Blu, what was it specifically you wanted me to comment on with respect to RSP/Stryke's roleclaim? I'm not really sure what to think about it.


Do you think it's fully plausible that he got roleblocked? I love RSP's tone but you also have a knack for noticing things that seem to fly over my head


----------



## Von Fu

and i am 80% or more certain mp7 is town


----------



## Tangrowth

I need to take a breather. When I return it may be only very briefly. Tomorrow I should be able to be here _at least_ a couple solid hours.


----------



## Trebek

i guess my tldr with blu stuff is this:

i agree with the tone spec that other people have been putting it out (even if i feel waaaay out of my depth with regards to these types of discussions lmao). it definitely feels like there is an element of nervousness there that hasn't been there in the past, but my current mindspace with regards to the whole thing wants to believe that this nervousness comes from blu having a new town role, not a mafia role. the only sketchy thing here would be the softclaim of VT, but im willing to entertain the universe where that was a joke made out of nervousness that sort of fell flat on its face?

basically i think im going to stop vocally speccing about this unless anything new happens bc my train of thought is starting to reach the point of "dont talk too hard about town PRs yet! bad trebek!"


----------



## Bluwiikoon

I _could_ sleep... but what if... I refresh the thread one more time?


----------



## Trebek

(also, sorry if im repeating things, i'm just paranoid about making sure all of my relavant thoughts are very much in thread after what happened in snom lmao)


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

M Plus 7 said:


> Hey actually Keldeo, can you expand on what you liked about the reactions surrounding everything as it related to the non-me players some more?


Yeah for sure. I think, too, that I'm reaching the point with Blu where thinking about him more goes in circles and I just need to table him and think about other people for now. If he is mafia I do think this interaction clears a bunch of people, which is neat. 

For you it was your progression onto Blu, I particularly liked the way you were able to expand on these really fiddly bits of his one post in conparison to your mental model of him in #618. 

Trebek's posting is like, if Blu is town I think he doesn't need to be that devil's advocate or moderating voice, he can just let people jump onto Blu, and if Blu and he are mafia, there's kind of less need for him to leave that door open to reevaluate on him later with the "not a clear case" post. I still feel like Trebek/Blu w/w is probably significantly more likely than Trebek/Blu w/v but also Trebek/Blu v/w and v/v are both more likely than the former. 

tbh is really light but I noticed them reacting to posts more than posting their own thoughts, which feels maybe goad-y if Blu is town and could be frozen busser.exe if Blu is mafia (idk if they start the push on him as partners, though, need to check the timestamps between their posts about Blu and your posts). I note that I'm missing a significant chunk of their progression on Blu.

I was just sketched out by the incongruence between VM's vote and the way he brought up the TVT comparison. Though I agree with his Trebek/Blu associative that he just pointed out. 

No thoughts head empty on RSP/Mawile's behavior specifically here, but Mawile in particular doesn't need to specifically quote up the VT soft/PR claim discrepancy if they're partners. It's another "maybe too exposing" read.


----------



## Trebek

Bluwiikoon said:


> I _could_ sleep... but what if... I refresh the thread one more time?


hey! self care!


----------



## Bluwiikoon

Wait, does frozen mean something? Is that why people feel strange about my reaction to the Eifie stuff?


----------



## tbh²

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> tbh is really light but I noticed them reacting to posts more than posting their own thoughts, which feels maybe goad-y if Blu is town and could be frozen busser.exe if Blu is mafia (idk if they start the push on him as partners, though, need to check the timestamps between their posts about Blu and your posts). I note that I'm missing a significant chunk of their progression on Blu.


i can definitely talk more about it but mp7 completely mindmelded with me there
also blu has been listed as at the bottom of my tierlist for a while now (320)


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

"Frozen" describes someone who doesn't know what to post in real time and therefore doesn't post anything, which is usually more applicable to mafia but there are also people who freeze as town. 

Blu's reaction to the Eifie stuff read as like... the opposite of frozen tbh. I think that's part of why I liked it.



M Plus 7 said:


> bbt's Huskeldeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> (MP's answer to "why did you ask what do you think" is probably what she replies with as either alignment and could even be genuine as mafia, but to be clear the theory was casting doubt along with hedging / without committing to anything, which her later progression blew a hole in)
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think I'd have a hard time committing to things if wolfing?
Click to expand...

No, it's more like the specific model I had in my head of possible wolf MP7 approaching my post would have been like - "ehh I don't really see it, feels OTT" as a way of getting me to doubt my own read, especially because you know I'd probably "not today" read you and I know you correctly toneread him in Snom. Then continuing to catch up and do other stuff, and maybe you would have exploited that to push on Blu later. But hard pushing (presumably town) him after I've just expressed a snap townread on him is like... you'd read the room more, if that makes sense.


----------



## Bluwiikoon

If it's meant to be a term relating to wolf stuff, it completely flew over me and is also part of why the VF post felt out of nowhere for me. I was just like  Whaaaat???


----------



## tbh²

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> tbh is really light but I noticed them reacting to posts more than posting their own thoughts


whenever you see a wave of reacts, it means that i am catching up tbh ^^
we're tending to discuss reads more in the chat than here, which can have... unideal effects sometimes. if you have questions about our progression on blu, feel free to ask away.
- rari


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

M Plus 7 said:


> bbt's Huskeldeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> (also, it is plausible that MP wrote #618 in the way that she did as mafia to dunk on specifically me / capture what she knows I know about her solving process, but see above re: "not today")
> 
> 
> 
> Can you elaborate on this, even if briefly?
Click to expand...

Oh, it's just that I know how badly you want to style on me as w/v. So the thought hasn't escaped me that you ~could~ come into this game as mafia specifically not n0ing me so you can pocket me with a "Snom Mafia #611" type post.


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

- To be clear I'm not SRing MP at all, this is just tinfoil.


----------



## Bluwiikoon

Actually I probably definitely should sleep so I can be awake before EOD tomorrow and fullclaim if needed 

Curses!!! Hindered by my feeble body yet again!!!


----------



## Trebek

Bluwiikoon said:


> Actually I probably definitely should sleep so I can be awake before EOD tomorrow and fullclaim if needed
> 
> Curses!!! Hindered by my feeble body yet again!!!


dont let the tarantulas bite!


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

tbh² said:


> bbt's Huskeldeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> tbh is really light but I noticed them reacting to posts more than posting their own thoughts
> 
> 
> 
> whenever you see a wave of reacts, it means that i am catching up tbh ^^
> we're tending to discuss reads more in the chat than here, which can have... unideal effects sometimes. *if you have questions about our progression on blu, feel free to ask away.*
> - rari
Click to expand...

Okay, I definitely will. I was only on page 14 or 15 with catchup before I got distracted realtiming, so I know I'm missing stuff.


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

let the tarantulas bite. build up an immunity to their venom. become the lord of tarantulas


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> Apparently Eifie has volume cleared us and has totally legit reads from legitimately playing this game.
> 
> I'll be around later today.


The thrilling update I know you were all waiting for: these reads included Eifie town and Keldeo mafia. :woweek:.


----------



## Tangrowth

Here again, but only for a pretty short time.


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

Hey tbh and Trebek, what do you think of MP's big post or push on Blu as it relates to her alignment? I feel like I townread it due to knowing things about how she works as town / how she approaches mafia so I'm curious to know what you think without as much of that knowledge.


----------



## Tangrowth

Trebek said:


> i guess my tldr with blu stuff is this:
> 
> i agree with the tone spec that other people have been putting it out (even if i feel waaaay out of my depth with regards to these types of discussions lmao). it definitely feels like there is an element of nervousness there that hasn't been there in the past, but my current mindspace with regards to the whole thing wants to believe that this nervousness comes from blu having a new town role, not a mafia role. the only sketchy thing here would be the softclaim of VT, but im willing to entertain the universe where that was a joke made out of nervousness that sort of fell flat on its face?
> 
> basically i think im going to stop vocally speccing about this unless anything new happens bc my train of thought is starting to reach the point of "dont talk too hard about town PRs yet! bad trebek!"


I can dig it. I also would like to focus elsewhere, even while keeping my vote on Blu for the duration.


----------



## Tangrowth

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> Hey tbh and Trebek, what do you think of MP's big post or push on Blu as it relates to her alignment? I feel like I townread it due to knowing things about how she works as town / how she approaches mafia so I'm curious to know what you think without as much of that knowledge.


How'd you like my questions?


----------



## Tangrowth

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> M Plus 7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey actually Keldeo, can you expand on what you liked about the reactions surrounding everything as it related to the non-me players some more?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah for sure. I think, too, that I'm reaching the point with Blu where thinking about him more goes in circles and I just need to table him and think about other people for now. If he is mafia I do think this interaction clears a bunch of people, which is neat.
> 
> For you it was your progression onto Blu, I particularly liked the way you were able to expand on these really fiddly bits of his one post in conparison to your mental model of him in #618.
> 
> Trebek's posting is like, if Blu is town I think he doesn't need to be that devil's advocate or moderating voice, he can just let people jump onto Blu, and if Blu and he are mafia, there's kind of less need for him to leave that door open to reevaluate on him later with the "not a clear case" post. I still feel like Trebek/Blu w/w is probably significantly more likely than Trebek/Blu w/v but also Trebek/Blu v/w and v/v are both more likely than the former.
> 
> tbh is really light but I noticed them reacting to posts more than posting their own thoughts, which feels maybe goad-y if Blu is town and could be frozen busser.exe if Blu is mafia (idk if they start the push on him as partners, though, need to check the timestamps between their posts about Blu and your posts). I note that I'm missing a significant chunk of their progression on Blu.
> 
> I was just sketched out by the incongruence between VM's vote and the way he brought up the TVT comparison. Though I agree with his Trebek/Blu associative that he just pointed out.
> 
> No thoughts head empty on RSP/Mawile's behavior specifically here, but Mawile in particular doesn't need to specifically quote up the VT soft/PR claim discrepancy if they're partners. It's another "maybe too exposing" read.
Click to expand...

I will file this away, thank you Keldeo.


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

M Plus 7 said:


> bbt's Huskeldeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey tbh and Trebek, what do you think of MP's big post or push on Blu as it relates to her alignment? I feel like I townread it due to knowing things about how she works as town / how she approaches mafia so I'm curious to know what you think without as much of that knowledge.
> 
> 
> 
> How'd you like my questions?
Click to expand...

Sorry, what do you mean?


----------



## Tangrowth

tbh² said:


> bbt's Huskeldeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> tbh is really light but I noticed them reacting to posts more than posting their own thoughts, which feels maybe goad-y if Blu is town and could be frozen busser.exe if Blu is mafia (idk if they start the push on him as partners, though, need to check the timestamps between their posts about Blu and your posts). I note that I'm missing a significant chunk of their progression on Blu.
> 
> 
> 
> i can definitely talk more about it but mp7 completely mindmelded with me there
> also blu has been listed as at the bottom of my tierlist for a while now (320)
Click to expand...

I'm pretty okay with reading your slot as town for the mindmeld, but I would like to interact with you about other things too. A flag for tomorrow.


----------



## Tangrowth

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> M Plus 7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bbt's Huskeldeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey tbh and Trebek, what do you think of MP's big post or push on Blu as it relates to her alignment? I feel like I townread it due to knowing things about how she works as town / how she approaches mafia so I'm curious to know what you think without as much of that knowledge.
> 
> 
> 
> How'd you like my questions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, what do you mean?
Click to expand...

I was being silly, just asking if you liked my barrage of questions.


----------



## Tangrowth

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> "Frozen" describes someone who doesn't know what to post in real time and therefore doesn't post anything, which is usually more applicable to mafia but there are also people who freeze as town.
> 
> Blu's reaction to the Eifie stuff read as like... the opposite of frozen tbh. I think that's part of why I liked it.
> 
> 
> 
> M Plus 7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bbt's Huskeldeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> (MP's answer to "why did you ask what do you think" is probably what she replies with as either alignment and could even be genuine as mafia, but to be clear the theory was casting doubt along with hedging / without committing to anything, which her later progression blew a hole in)
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think I'd have a hard time committing to things if wolfing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it's more like the specific model I had in my head of possible wolf MP7 approaching my post would have been like - "ehh I don't really see it, feels OTT" as a way of getting me to doubt my own read, especially because you know I'd probably "not today" read you and I know you correctly toneread him in Snom. Then continuing to catch up and do other stuff, and maybe you would have exploited that to push on Blu later. But hard pushing (presumably town) him after I've just expressed a snap townread on him is like... you'd read the room more, if that makes sense.
Click to expand...

Why would Blu be frozen though, since he was under no pressure? I mean, don't get me wrong, I see what you're saying, but.

I understand better, thanks!


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

M Plus 7 said:


> bbt's Huskeldeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M Plus 7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bbt's Huskeldeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey tbh and Trebek, what do you think of MP's big post or push on Blu as it relates to her alignment? I feel like I townread it due to knowing things about how she works as town / how she approaches mafia so I'm curious to know what you think without as much of that knowledge.
> 
> 
> 
> How'd you like my questions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, what do you mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was being silly, just asking if you liked my barrage of questions.
Click to expand...

Oh! Of course! 

I thought you maybe meant on an alignment level and I feel like it's... ~how you'd approach my slot as either alignment? I can talk more about that but idt it's that relevant.


----------



## Trebek

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> Hey tbh and Trebek, what do you think of MP's big post or push on Blu as it relates to her alignment? I feel like I townread it due to knowing things about how she works as town / how she approaches mafia so I'm curious to know what you think without as much of that knowledge.


i'm a fan tbh! i understood all of the points that were being made, and it didnt feel like she was just, finding things to say about blu for the sake of having a vote (this might say more about my reading comprehension than it does about her posts but w/e). i also got gut town/solvy vibes from how she responded to my posts about it? something about acknowledging the opposing argument while still admitting that they want to have a pressure vote felt towny, as opposed to the other possibilities of a) "oh i see Trebek's point unvote haha" or b) "no ur wrong its blu haha"

my TR is probably not as strong as yours just due to lack of experience, but it's definitely there in at least some capacity


----------



## Tangrowth

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> M Plus 7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bbt's Huskeldeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> (also, it is plausible that MP wrote #618 in the way that she did as mafia to dunk on specifically me / capture what she knows I know about her solving process, but see above re: "not today")
> 
> 
> 
> Can you elaborate on this, even if briefly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, it's just that I know how badly you want to style on me as w/v. So the thought hasn't escaped me that you ~could~ come into this game as mafia specifically not n0ing me so you can pocket me with a "Snom Mafia #611" type post.
Click to expand...

Oh, it will happen. Another time. Hehe.


----------



## Tangrowth

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> - To be clear I'm not SRing MP at all, this is just tinfoil.


It's okay, I'm devoting a substantial portion of headspace to you as well.


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

M Plus 7 said:


> Why would Blu be frozen though, since he was under no pressure? I mean, don't get me wrong, I see what you're saying, but.


I think that aspect of the read is partially just liking genuineness / real-time expressivity as an antipode to nervousness, and it's partially that I think some wolves freeze even when they're under no pressure if they're hit by "unexpected" situations like folks openwolfing, though I don't know if Blu would be that type of wolf.


----------



## Tangrowth

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> M Plus 7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bbt's Huskeldeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M Plus 7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bbt's Huskeldeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey tbh and Trebek, what do you think of MP's big post or push on Blu as it relates to her alignment? I feel like I townread it due to knowing things about how she works as town / how she approaches mafia so I'm curious to know what you think without as much of that knowledge.
> 
> 
> 
> How'd you like my questions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, what do you mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was being silly, just asking if you liked my barrage of questions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh! Of course!
> 
> I thought you maybe meant on an alignment level and I feel like it's... ~how you'd approach my slot as either alignment? I can talk more about that but idt it's that relevant.
Click to expand...

Got it! Eh, we can always talk about it later if we actually need to solve each other on d3, hehe.


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

hmm wait

blathers could have been the roleblocker tbh. the literal thing he's named after is not shutting the fuck up


----------



## Tangrowth

Trebek said:


> bbt's Huskeldeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey tbh and Trebek, what do you think of MP's big post or push on Blu as it relates to her alignment? I feel like I townread it due to knowing things about how she works as town / how she approaches mafia so I'm curious to know what you think without as much of that knowledge.
> 
> 
> 
> i'm a fan tbh! i understood all of the points that were being made, and it didnt feel like she was just, finding things to say about blu for the sake of having a vote (this might say more about my reading comprehension than it does about her posts but w/e). i also got gut town/solvy vibes from how she responded to my posts about it? something about acknowledging the opposing argument while still admitting that they want to have a pressure vote felt towny, as opposed to the other possibilities of a) "oh i see Trebek's point unvote haha" or b) "no ur wrong its blu haha"
> 
> my TR is probably not as strong as yours just due to lack of experience, but it's definitely there in at least some capacity
Click to expand...

You have TMI, don't you?

Nah, I'm okay with this. Trebek and Keldeo are town.


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

as someone who has rolled roleblocker multiple times in a row before, that's a very common flavor for roleblocker


----------



## tbh²

i am rereading tbh
@Keldeo can you talk more about the rsp/vf not w/w read you mention in 568? don't think i'm understanding it
-m


----------



## Tangrowth

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> M Plus 7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Blu be frozen though, since he was under no pressure? I mean, don't get me wrong, I see what you're saying, but.
> 
> 
> 
> I think that aspect of the read is partially just liking genuineness / real-time expressivity as an antipode to nervousness, and it's partially that I think some wolves freeze even when they're under no pressure if they're hit by "unexpected" situations like folks openwolfing, though I don't know if Blu would be that type of wolf.
Click to expand...

Okay, that makes sense. Thank you so much for answering all these things!


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

M Plus 7 said:


> Trebek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bbt's Huskeldeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey tbh and Trebek, what do you think of MP's big post or push on Blu as it relates to her alignment? I feel like I townread it due to knowing things about how she works as town / how she approaches mafia so I'm curious to know what you think without as much of that knowledge.
> 
> 
> 
> i'm a fan tbh! i understood all of the points that were being made, and it didnt feel like she was just, finding things to say about blu for the sake of having a vote (this might say more about my reading comprehension than it does about her posts but w/e). i also got gut town/solvy vibes from how she responded to my posts about it? something about acknowledging the opposing argument while still admitting that they want to have a pressure vote felt towny, as opposed to the other possibilities of a) "oh i see Trebek's point unvote haha" or b) "no ur wrong its blu haha"
> 
> my TR is probably not as strong as yours just due to lack of experience, but it's definitely there in at least some capacity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have TMI, don't you?
> 
> Nah, I'm okay with this. Trebek and Keldeo are town.
Click to expand...

Yeah I liked this post too. Something something spooling out worlds.


----------



## Tangrowth

I think I'm done for the night. This was fun. I really enjoy playing here. Looking forward to more tomorrow!


----------



## Trebek

don't let the tarantulas bite!


----------



## tbh²

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> Hey tbh and Trebek, what do you think of MP's big post or push on Blu as it relates to her alignment? I feel like I townread it due to knowing things about how she works as town / how she approaches mafia so I'm curious to know what you think without as much of that knowledge.


i am biased because she literally did completely mindmeld with me, but that notwithstanding i think it reads similarly to her restlessness in snom (like finding a lead and unraveling it) and not the sort of ... comparatively aimless detectivework from cats


----------



## Trebek

tbh² said:


> and not the sort of ... comparatively aimless detectivework from cats


ngl never actually thought of making that comparison

the vibes are better already tbhtbh


----------



## tbh²

granted i realize there were time limitations in cats, but i think there was a different amount of ... WIM, i guess? like i very vividly remember her going "i can't sleep, i have to figure out koko/trebek" in a way that i don't think she was tonally approaching in cats. even if she had had the capacity to

-m


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

tbh² said:


> i am rereading tbh
> @Keldeo can you talk more about the rsp/vf not w/w read you mention in 568? don't think i'm understanding it
> -m


Sure. In the abstract, if you're mafia and your partner posts something that is kind of untrue or wolfy knowing that they're wolf - in this case the time discrepancy between VM leaving thread and the movie starting - it's like... the kind of thing where you might wince or maybe walk it back a little bit rather than point it out with semi harsh wording. In other words if they're w/w RNP would be shining a spotlight on an actual weak point there. I think it's possible the calculus on the tone in particular changes because it's RNP, and it's a snap read based on a RVS interaction, but I like applying it lol.

Can I ask what you two think of Trebek? I haven't reread but feel pretty decent about him after this realtime stuff.


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

That paragraph turned out pretty long, the read isn't that strong, but I feel like I wouldn't have explained it well if it were shorter. Let me know if that makes sense?


----------



## Trebek

tbh² said:


> granted i realize there were time limitations in cats, but i think there was a different amount of ... WIM, i guess? like i very vividly remember her going "i can't sleep, i have to figure out koko/trebek" in a way that i don't think she was tonally approaching in cats. even if she had had the capacity to
> 
> -m


wait im smooth braining what does WIM mean


----------



## tbh²

Trebek said:


> wait im smooth braining what does WIM mean


sorry, was jargony and mentally was just talking to keldeo lol. it's willpower/Wants It More


----------



## Trebek

tbh² said:


> Trebek said:
> 
> 
> 
> wait im smooth braining what does WIM mean
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, was jargony and mentally was just talking to keldeo lol. it's willpower/Wants It More
Click to expand...

you learn something new every day!


----------



## tbh²

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> Can I ask what you two think of Trebek? I haven't reread but feel pretty decent about him after this realtime stuff.


atm neutral-ish, but i haven't read this realtime stuff basically at all (rari or i'll be getting there at some point within the hour, hopefully! heh ...)
remember thinking earlier that the extended memeing felt more avoidant than i was expecting (i think i thought he'd talk more about rsp earlier than when i asked him directly since it was more mech-adjacent) but ultimately am at NAI on that, i think skimming this recent stuff made me lean v though?
-m


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

wim means wine in me


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

Yeah, I'd agree that Trebek's early memeing / not latching onto RSP felt subtly off / orthogonal to the thread, but liking his content posting outweighs that for me. 



Trebek said:


> tbh² said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trebek said:
> 
> 
> 
> wait im smooth braining what does WIM mean
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, was jargony and mentally was just talking to keldeo lol. it's willpower/Wants It More
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you learn something new every day!
Click to expand...

Actually, Wim (not to be confused with popular text editor vim) is an abbreviation of Willem, the Dutch form of the given name William -


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

Redstrykephoenix said:


> wim means wine in me


This is the far superior joke to make given the setup. I concede


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> Yeah, I'd agree that Trebek's early memeing / not latching onto RSP felt subtly off / orthogonal to the thread, but liking his content posting outweighs that for me.


It's like there was a negative space that got filled so now it's just normal space, if that makes any sense.


----------



## Trebek

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> Redstrykephoenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> wim means wine in me
> 
> 
> 
> This is the far superior joke to make given the setup. I concede
Click to expand...

A for effort tho!


----------



## Trebek

ok so

the powerful Laptop Trebek has to downgrade back to Mobile Trebek, but i will still be around a while longer before i fall asleep!


----------



## Trebek

don’t sad reacc! it was for the sake of comfort :p


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> Trebek's early memeing


Oh also I think his back and forth with Mawile on page 15 felt kind of awkward and possibly partnery, but I don't know if their disparate approaches to Blu make that much sense as partners regardless of Blu's alignment?


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

Oh also also



M Plus 7 said:


> bbt's Huskeldeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of feel like when all the VTs in Snom Mafia were talking about the secret password club thing and I read the posts in question like three times and couldn't figure out at all what was being danced around
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really sorry, I'm trying. I'm going to have to be a dog with a bone for a bit here.
> 
> Let me think about another way to explain it.
Click to expand...

Apology Reads: MP7 doesn't apologize to me if she's mafia and doesn't actually want me to understand...?!


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> but that was Keldeo. and he should be punished.


WikiHow to sad react to your own post


----------



## Trebek

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> Oh also also
> 
> 
> 
> M Plus 7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bbt's Huskeldeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of feel like when all the VTs in Snom Mafia were talking about the secret password club thing and I read the posts in question like three times and couldn't figure out at all what was being danced around
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really sorry, I'm trying. I'm going to have to be a dog with a bone for a bit here.
> 
> Let me think about another way to explain it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apology Reads: MP7 doesn't apologize to me if she's mafia and doesn't actually want me to understand...?!
Click to expand...

potentially? that might be a judgement only you can make tho  even if i do instinctively want to like it


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> ok this is like the fifth time in a row I seem to be failing to get my hydra partner yeeted d1
> 
> WHAT AM I DOING WRONG


... WikiHow to laugh react to your own post


----------



## Trebek

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> bbt's Huskeldeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> but that was Keldeo. and he should be punished.
> 
> 
> 
> WikiHow to sad react to your own post
Click to expand...

burner accounts tbh


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

Mawile has (me) got any thoughts to add about recent events :O


----------



## tbh²

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> ... WikiHow to laugh react to your own post


simply use your real account!
-m


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

Trebek, if you had to place a vote rn where would you put it / who‘re your suspicions? Feel free to point me to a reads post if I just haven’t gotten there yet


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

Actually I'm gonna take a bit of a breather for now, but I'm super wired so I'm prooobably gonna be able to finish catchup tonight!

Liked koko going into detail about the fruit vendor thing, seems good.


----------



## Trebek

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> Trebek, if you had to place a vote rn where would you put it / who‘re your suspicions? Feel free to point me to a reads post if I just haven’t gotten there yet


hmmm

i think that all of the people i have devoted thought to/mentioned in my previous Thoughts post i have concluded i feel good about, in one capacity or another? so i think i need to go quickly check out people who i haven’t been paying as much attention to / people who haven’t posted as much to make a decision

will try to make a decision before i go to sleep tho :o


----------



## Mawile

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> Mawile has (me) got any thoughts to add about recent events :O


(me) is like. Still thinking about the implications of softclaiming VT back in #249 + claiming power role in #599. It would make sense for wolf!Blu to maybe try and fish out that info (like if there are VTs/how many VTs) for mafia partners if they're discussing it in wolfchat, since posing it in the form of a joke + reference to past games seems like it could be in character for Blu. I was also throwing around the theory that Blu could have some power role (either mafia or town) related to night actions, and that the target needs to have a night action for Blu's to work on them, and Blu is trying to feel out how many VTs there are so he doesn't waste night actions? But that seems a bit implausible and kind of farfetched and i think that's just me trying to reach for an explanation that isnt really there? 

Either way, I understand the confusion re:the fake mafia chat jokes earlier (due to also falling for something similar in TVT), but Blu admittedly seemed super nervous about it to the point of asking for a redo, which reads a little bit more wolfy to (me). [author's note, (me) lost my train of thought here and got distracted] so currently (me) is leaning towards w!blu and me would like to hear more because i love hearing from blu tbh

sooo that's most of my thoughts about Events, mostly focused around blu since that's where a lot of the discussion is

(me) also had some speculation earlier on the setup but doesn't wanna share those thoughts because powerrole speculation lol


----------



## Mawile

imagine Posting and sounding like a completely different person than the rest of your posts


----------



## Trebek

hmm ok if i don’t vote now i’m gonna be waffly and never do it lel

i think for now i am going to avoid putting a vote on an inactive? like, obv pressure voting exists and stuff but i feel like i want to use this vote as more of a, like, indicator of where my thoughts are at regarding people who have been present

ok with that rambling out of the way

i feel like i’m getting weird vibe from *Von Fu*’s 651 and some of the discussion revolving around it? i’m just sorta struggling to figure out what the motivation for the post was in the universe where VF wants to keep voting blu, and it just reads sorta hedgey to me in a way that MP7 didnt when we were realtiming about blu

there’s some universe out there where #651 is setup for w!VF to backtrack after a v!blu misyeet, and while i don’t really know if that was/is the case, i’m still getting weird vibes about the whole situation that tired!me might not be fully able to explain


----------



## Trebek

ok ngl idk why i mentioned pressure voting when talking about inactive yeeting i don’t think that’s the definition of a pressure vote? my point still stands tho tbhtbh


----------



## Trebek

heh pagetop


----------



## Trebek

and with that, i think it is time for Mobile Trebek to further downgrade to Sleeping Trebek

will probably be mobileposting for a lot of tomorrow, but should be able to be sat down at a computer for EoD woot


----------



## Mawile

Bluwiikoon said:


> MP7 I know this seems sus as hell, but I really do want you to look into RSP's claims for reasons


(me) is also hoping for an explanation on this tbh, especially considering that Blu was reading RSP's claims as genuine in #522, so why have "reasons" for having someone else look into it


----------



## tbh²

Trebek said:


> i feel like i’m getting weird vibe from *Von Fu*’s 651 and some of the discussion revolving around it? i’m just sorta struggling to figure out what the motivation for the post was in the universe where VF wants to keep voting blu, and it just reads sorta hedgey to me in a way that MP7 didnt when we were realtiming about blu
> 
> there’s some universe out there where #651 is setup for w!VF to backtrack after a v!blu misyeet, and while i don’t really know if that was/is the case, i’m still getting weird vibes about the whole situation that tired!me might not be fully able to explain


agree that this was weird, i did not like the walkback (didn't make a ton of logical sense to me and i think it conflicts with my metaread). i don't personally want to go here today but depending on [redacted] may come back to this soon
-m


----------



## tbh²

tbh² said:


> i think it conflicts with my metaread


wherein vm made some spirited pushes as town in, like, cats


----------



## Herbe

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> Actually, Wim (not to be confused with popular text editor vim) is an abbreviation of Willem, the Dutch form of the given name William -


This is silly, but I had a really close friend named Willem that I lost touch with after moving, and haven't talked to in a year. I took this as a sign to text him and reconnect and it's making me v happy :)


----------



## Mawile

Mawile said:


> <longpost by me>


like. i can see a world where this is w!Blu and a world where this is v!Blu and both could make sense i guess, i just need to hear more from blu



Trebek said:


> there’s some universe out there where #651 is setup for w!VF to backtrack after a v!blu misyeet, and while i don’t really know if that was/is the case, i’m still getting weird vibes about the whole situation that tired!me might not be fully able to explain


#651 is weird to me tbh too because we definitely had a lot of Stuff about VM's TVT joke that seemed pretty memorable? unless it's a rhetorical question or something
ig i could see v!VF saying this without voting Blu first as some kind of commentary on the situation, but the fact that they went "yeah i can vibe with a blu vote" and then posts #651 is weird


----------



## Mawile

i am probably just doing the thing like in tvt where i say thoughts and they feel empty to other people


----------



## tbh²

Mawile said:


> i am probably just doing the thing like in tvt where i say thoughts and they feel empty to other people


you are not tbh
i am townreading you kind of hard because i think you sound incredibly distinct from tvt tbh
-m


----------



## tbh²

lol metareads haha.


----------



## Mawile

btw off topic but do hydras still have to abide by the "i must wait 6 seconds" rule before posting if they post near-simultaneously


----------



## JackPK

holy fuck guys y'all like doubled the size of the thread while I was afk

it is 3:45 am and I frankly don't have the energy to closely read anything but I have skimmed

blu seems most plausible to me as a first-time power role nervous about first-timing, and I think the post folks are claiming is softing vanilla could ambiguously be interpreted as either softing vanilla ("oh, what are the odds" sarcastically) or softing non-vanilla ("oh, what are the odds" earnestly)

I don't like how blu got pounced on so fast over what I see as nothing, so voting *M Plus 7* for now

going to sleep now see y'all in 10 hours or so zzzzzzz


----------



## tbh²

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> Can I ask what you two think of Trebek? I haven't reread but feel pretty decent about him after this realtime stuff.


now that we're both caught up, currently we both have a light townlean on him. his defense of blu is sounding good, logical and well-handled even though we don't subscribe to it (especially #636/#660 and #680). when questioned about blu's vt softclaim's impact on his townread of blu he admitted to willfully ignore it because it's the only thing that points strongly against to his theory (or gives it a middle finger, in his words – see #703). we believe that this points to him being just a villa pocketed by w!blu (see also #711).

that being said, he's still our weakest townread, which upsettingly still leaves him in our PoE unless we decide to fill the void with an inactive (hello @IndigoEmmy and @Mist1422! hope you're doing well). this part, however, is susceptible to change – i can't speak for mewt about this, but i sure am waiting for a certain somebody to follow up tomorrow to decide if i still townlean them or if they're the third scumlean i'm looking for. i'd ask her about that, but alas, she fell asleep before me.

btw @Trebek how are you planning to approach this game?


bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> I don't know if their disparate approaches to Blu make that much sense as partners regardless of Blu's alignment?


i think it does tbh. this is presupposing Perfect Wolf Coördination, nothing stops two wolves from having distinct reads and voicing that inthread
iirc you and i had very distinct opinions on ultracool and herbe during cats D2 and so it went tbh

- rari


----------



## qenya

tbh² said:


> Mawile said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redstrykephoenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's the main hangout for a lot of tcod folks.
> 
> 
> 
> i should get back into it but like. too lazy to make google voice account tbhso good
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i used my real phone to sign up tbh. you can set it as private
Click to expand...

my issue with this is it doesn't work the other way round

like, if someone knows my real phone number (like, oh, all of my family and many of my professional contacts) they can see every group I'm in and everything I've posted publicly

not so good :(

(I'm still reading the thread, will post stuff as I come to it, sorry if anything I say has already come up)


----------



## qenya

M Plus 7 said:


> Why would Blu not be honest?


Because there's just been a whole conversation about how it's not usually a good idea to reveal information about town PRs this early in the game? I get what you're pointing out but I don't see how it reads as scummy


----------



## qenya

Von Fu said:


> everyone knows the “wolf slip” in question was a joke


wifom


----------



## qenya

Mawile said:


> you could also view the "rolling vt 3 times a row" thing as wolf!Blu trying to poke around for how many town power roles exist in the game


QFT, but there are also other possible explanations, like trying to hide a pr from the wolves (misguided imo but understandable) or [something I probably shouldn't spec about]


----------



## qenya

Trebek said:


> tbh² said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Trebek what do you make of blu's VT softclaim?
> -m
> 
> 
> 
> i think that it’s the main thing lowering my opinion at the moment, bc most of me wants to be comfortable with the head canon of blu being town and just trying to deal with not being vanilla and that softclaim just gives my headcanon a big middle finger
> 
> he could easily have been joking about it but it did feel sorta Hmmm
Click to expand...

yet again, I mostly just agree with Trebek here I think. (this is slightly marred by the fact that _last_ time I agreed with him he was scum. but.)

townPR!blu is what I want to believe in too, and I advanced some possible explanations for the VT soft in my last post, but not too confident in them


----------



## qenya

tbh² said:


> we're tending to discuss reads more in the chat than here, which can have... unideal effects sometimes. if you have questions about our progression on blu, feel free to ask away.


not quite what you said, but I am interested in your read on VF if any


----------



## qenya

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> tbh² said:
> 
> 
> 
> i am rereading tbh
> @Keldeo can you talk more about the rsp/vf not w/w read you mention in 568? don't think i'm understanding it
> -m
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. In the abstract, if you're mafia and your partner posts something that is kind of untrue or wolfy knowing that they're wolf - in this case the time discrepancy between VM leaving thread and the movie starting - it's like... the kind of thing where you might wince or maybe walk it back a little bit rather than point it out with semi harsh wording. In other words if they're w/w RNP would be shining a spotlight on an actual weak point there. I think it's possible the calculus on the tone in particular changes because it's RNP, and it's a snap read based on a RVS interaction, but I like applying it lol.
Click to expand...

ngl, I was thinking this as well. don't get me wrong, sniping at von is totally in character, but I think as a w/w pair it's probably less likely to happen in the main game thread as opposed to scumchat


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

Went from wired to extremely tired but I'm mostly caught up.

I can vibe with RSP and kokorico tbh. Mawile content posting also feels okay.

I am... pretty sure I believe that tbh2 are talking in their chat as much as they say they are, and also that that makes them town? I feel like fine about their stated Blu progression

Think I'm okay keeping our vote on Jack pending more from him. I can maybe explain this more later but there seems to be a like, attitudinal disconnect in his readiness to vote MP imo. 

@Trebek re: your 432, I happen to know that Eifie probs wouldn't bring that up as a wolf but can you talk me through why you were townreading us so much for that question, like what exactly about it rules out pretending to be genuine/solvy?

@kokorico can you hit me with a reads list when you're all caught up? Would like to see more concisely where you're at.

@Mist1422 Hi! I realize you've been tagged a lot but I hope everything's okay and you can make it back before deadline. I am interested in your thoughts about the question I tagged you in and on Bluwiikoon.

@M Plus 7 can talk about why you're townreading me? 



Von Fu said:


> i guess blu seems pretty towny based on reactions to our jokeposting but aside from that idk





Von Fu said:


> After hearing MP7 talk about blu’s comments sounding forced I think I see it too now
> 
> like everyone knows the “wolf slip” in question was a joke; it wasn’t even an _original joke_ since i did it like a few posts after huskeldeo, yet blu is still bringing it up and it does seem forced
> 
> yeah i’m vibing with a *bluwiikoon* vote


@Von Fu I'm a little confused what changed between these posts besides seeing stuff from MP and Blu posting more(?), can you talk me through what you were TRing before from Blu, and what you agreed with from MP7?


----------



## qenya

Mawile said:


> like. i can see a world where this is w!Blu and a world where this is v!Blu and both could make sense i guess, i just need to hear more from blu


Mood.

I think for now I wouldn't really get behind yeeting blu either. Maybe let's look at him again toMorrow when there's more to work with, but it seems too risky atm when there are eminently plausible worlds where he's town and possibly even has a strong PR.


----------



## qenya

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> @kokorico can you hit me with a reads list when you're all caught up? Would like to see more concisely where you're at.


Yes, of course! May be a little while though - I've been awake for about two hours now and haven't had breakfast yet.


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

@JackPK could you talk to me a bit about why you see MP as more likely "mafia maliciously pushing town Blu" than "town with different values that cause her to be pushing Blu"?


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

kokorico said:


> bbt's Huskeldeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> @kokorico can you hit me with a reads list when you're all caught up? Would like to see more concisely where you're at.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, of course! May be a little while though - I've been awake for about two hours now and haven't had breakfast yet.
Click to expand...

Aww, take as long as you need and please take care of yourself!


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

Think I'm at

Grin emoji: (vaguely ordered, insert arbitrary gaps) M Plus 7, tbh, kokorico, Redstrykephoenix, Trebek, (maybe Mawile idr TVT that well)
Confused noises: Bluwiikoon
Hum: IndigoEmmy, Mist1422, JackPK, Von Fu

I feel like... vaguely contented with this many townreads but also vaguely discontented with this few strong townreads.


@Eifie if you're reading this stop reading the thread, please don't stress about the game, ilu friend.


----------



## Bluwiikoon

Mawile said:


> Bluwiikoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> MP7 I know this seems sus as hell, but I really do want you to look into RSP's claims for reasons
> 
> 
> 
> (me) is also hoping for an explanation on this tbh, especially considering that Blu was reading RSP's claims as genuine in #522, so why have "reasons" for having someone else look into it
Click to expand...

Oh, I still read RSP as genuine! ^^ There's just some role shenanigans that I'm not sure whether to divulge on just yet. Like, I'm in danger right now, but is it better to wait until EOD hours? I'm honestly not sure what to do rn


----------



## Bluwiikoon

Now that I'm Officially Awake I have to do household chores and I'm just  Everything happens so much!!


----------



## Bluwiikoon

If anyone has specific things they want me to answer, just uhhh let me know? ^^ With so much spec happening, it's hard to know what I should be responding to.

I'm sure being awake at 5am didn't help for memory-related and information processing purposes, but you know how it be!


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

what is your role


----------



## Bluwiikoon

I'm Orville, the Jailer! At night I can take someone on a Nook Miles tour, and anything targeting them will instead affect me. Also, they get a notif about being on the island tour! This is pertinent because I targeted MP7 on N0 and thus she should know she was taken on a tour.

I told her to look at RSP's posts because I feel like a non-flavoured roleblocker targeting RSP helps support the fact that I'm town Jailer.

What would dodos do? Crumple under pressure, it seems!


----------



## qenya

Hmmmmmmmmmmmm



Bluwiikoon said:


> This is pertinent because I targeted MP7 on N0 and thus she should know she was taken on a tour.


MP7, can you confirm this?


----------



## Bluwiikoon

I was crumbing really hard I promise!!


----------



## Bluwiikoon

I think, considering this and the alienposting in Cats, subtlety is clearly not my strong point and I should just fullclaim on D1 every time LOL


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

that's

not usually how jailers work, is it.

and that flavor, it would more fit a- what is the role, the one who leaves town?


----------



## Bluwiikoon

Idk fam I'm just telling you what Herbe told me


----------



## Bluwiikoon

I guess I can't be too torn up if I get yeeted, because at least that opens up mech and voting analysis for everybuddy else ^^

That, and I worked out some sick death flavor text with Herbe!!


----------



## Bluwiikoon

How useful is Jailer, anyway? Protecting someone is nice, but the potential to block a town role is not nice...


----------



## qenya

Redstrykephoenix said:


> and that flavor, it would more fit a- what is the role, the one who leaves town?


Commuter?

I don't know... I think that if Herbe had already decided he wanted that role in this game, then Jailer would be a natural thing to call it (even though it's not quite the same as a standard jailer), and Orville would be a natural character to assign it to (even though there are other roles that would maybe fit him better). The bit I'm having trouble with is that role's existence in the first place, although I can't really say why. So I guess I'm reserving judgement until MP7 sallies forth.

(I assume, since he said it, that Blu believes MP7 will corroborate his story. Whether or not you think that's AI, and if so on whom, is a different story.)


----------



## Bluwiikoon

If I die I'm leaving my desk toys and computer to Wilbur

_Broooootherrrrr!!!_


----------



## Bluwiikoon

See I just work the desk, so I'm there to answer for whomever is enjoying a nice island tour if people are seeking 'em out


----------



## Von Fu

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> @Von Fu I'm a little confused what changed between these posts besides seeing stuff from MP and Blu posting more(?), can you talk me through what you were TRing before from Blu, and what you agreed with from MP7?


before I was kind of buying the confused townie thing because it wouldn't be the first time a joke I made just went whoosh over someone's head

but the fact blu kept bringing it up even after several people told him it was just memeing started to feel a bit disingenuous to me, and i like mp7's reasoning. then later, seeing that blu softed VT and later claimed a power role just made me ???

i'll admit i started to have tingles of doubt last night just because i felt kinda bad about yeeting blu if he is in fact v and this is just a repeat of tvt mafia but i'm still way more confident about parking my vote on blu than anyone else... idgaf if that makes me look backtracky or whatever i'm allowed to have my own doubts and i was just expressing them in realtime

but now with this jailer claim any doubt i had has just been obliterated and unless mp7 says otherwise i will ride that bluwagon with absolute confidence


----------



## Bluwiikoon

But why would a mafia!Blu claim a specific important character if character flavour is seemingly revealed upon death and the very real possibility of a counterclaim exists, if one were lying? 

You know, aside from being bad at games! ^^


----------



## Bluwiikoon

In fact it would also seem risky for wolves to false counterclaim _me_, since if Blathers is anything to go by then the ruse will be revealed once my corpse hits the floor


----------



## Von Fu

Bluwiikoon said:


> In fact it would also seem risky for wolves to false counterclaim _me_, since if Blathers is anything to go by then the ruse will be revealed once my corpse hits the floor


i mean, the ruse would be revealed anyway when you flip as mafia


----------



## Von Fu

I think now that you've said that you actually _are _Orville, but are like, a mafia roleblocker or something


----------



## Bluwiikoon

Is this payback for me not sending y'all to rare islands with good bugs/fish? Because that aspect is out of my wings! My wing hands!!


----------



## Von Fu

I doubt in this game the mafia are going to be all "evil" characters because like... this is Animal Crossing


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

*bluwiikoon*


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

you'd think a dodo would smell like the prehistoric ages, but they just smell like bullshit, apparently


----------



## Von Fu

if mp7 comes in later and clears you then i'll change my vote but until then i am pretty confident you are mafia


----------



## Von Fu

Von Fu said:


> if mp7 comes in later and clears you then i'll change my vote but until then i am pretty confident you are mafia


by you i mean blu


----------



## Bluwiikoon

I would never betray yoouuuu!!!


----------



## Bluwiikoon

If MP7 doesn't clear me then I will know something stinky is going on!!!


----------



## Bluwiikoon

I guess since I'm a dodo, I was a posthumous character the whole time


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

shut up mafia


----------



## Von Fu

your appeals to emotion will no longer work on me, scum


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

they never worked on me


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

mostly bc i'm an asshole


----------



## Bluwiikoon

So meeeaaan!!!


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

hmmm hey wait one sec what are the chances he rolled jester and is playing really fucking suspicious on purpose


----------



## Bluwiikoon

If I am actually mafia you have full permission to coffin dance my entire ass


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

god can i kill blu a second time for that


----------



## Bluwiikoon

I will also accept Viking funerals! Or, simply launching my corpse into the ocean and letting nature handle the rest


----------



## Von Fu

Redstrykephoenix said:


> hmmm hey wait one sec what are the chances he rolled jester and is playing really fucking suspicious on purpose


jester? that role doesn't get used over alien like ever fwiw, at least not on this forum

it'd be too OP


----------



## Bluwiikoon

Pietro does exist though!! Most powerful villager


----------



## Von Fu

and unless a vig wants to say otherwise i think there's no way blu could be an activated alien, what with the kill last night


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

i'm talking TOS jester, the one who wins on a lynch but doesn't end the game

just haunts someone into suicide


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

Bluwiikoon said:


> Pietro does exist though!! Most powerful villager


wrong type of clown, genius. i'm an expert on clown morphology


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

jesters are more closely related to harlequins than to the common circus clown


----------



## Von Fu

Bluwiikoon said:


> Pietro does exist though!! Most powerful villager


I thought you were Orville 

if you're trying to be like "oh but a jester could exist!" after being on the chopping block that's like textbook rookie scum play


----------



## Von Fu

Redstrykephoenix said:


> i'm talking TOS jester, the one who wins on a lynch but doesn't end the game
> 
> just haunts someone into suicide


ehhhhh

this possibility wouldn't stop me from yeeting blu and i don't think it's really worth discussing


----------



## Bluwiikoon

Von Fu said:


> Bluwiikoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pietro does exist though!! Most powerful villager
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you were Orville
> 
> if you're trying to be like "oh but a jester could exist!" after being on the chopping block that's like textbook rookie scum play
Click to expand...

Not my intent, fam! I'm fully Orville, but I just wanted to chip in that I think a Jester could make sense in this game flavorwise


----------



## Bluwiikoon

I know I'm just kinda stuck on the chopping block until MP7 either saves me or condemns me so like... I'm not sure what else you'd want me to do here!


----------



## Bluwiikoon

Speaking of chopping blocks... dodo stew, anyone?


----------



## Bluwiikoon

Can you imagine how hard wolfchat would be cringing and yelling at me if I were actually mafia holy shit


----------



## Von Fu

yeah i'm gonna just wait until @M Plus 7 either confirms or denies being taken on a trip


----------



## Bluwiikoon




----------



## Von Fu

@Bluwiikoon would your role tell the person that _you_ took them on a tour, or just that they were taken on a tour?


----------



## Bluwiikoon

Von Fu said:


> @Bluwiikoon would your role tell the person that _you_ took them on a tour, or just that they were taken on a tour?


All I was told is that "players are notified that they've been taken on am island tour". I assume they wouldn't specifically know it was me, especially since MP7 didn't seem to have any predispositions against suspecting me.


----------



## Bluwiikoon

I'm so used to snom and cats that I keep thinking EOD is four hours away  (it's eight!)


----------



## Von Fu

well then we'll just wait to see what MP7 has to say


----------



## Bluwiikoon

I was super crumbing hard!!! I softed about island tours to her and everything


----------



## Bluwiikoon

Bluwiikoon said:


> M Plus 7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bluwiikoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never before has my life gone so rapidly downhill in the span of an hour
> 
> 
> 
> If you are indeed town, there's still time. Show your townieness to me! I'd love to see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't show you a town, but I can show you a beautiful deserted island!  That's how AC:NH works
Click to expand...


----------



## Bluwiikoon

Imma nap for a while, just uhhhh telepathically shout really loudly if you need me 

Also I left my sticks in the oven but it's fine


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

i'm looking for the funny in your posts and not finding any


----------



## Bluwiikoon

That's how you know I'm not Jester! ^^


----------



## Novae

blu can you quote some of your crumbs for me?


----------



## IndigoClaudia

Just poppin in for one sec to claim. Cops will read me as mafia but i'm actually a vannilla townie. Bye!


----------



## qenya

tierlist I guess. as promised to keldeif. as usual, loosely ordered within tiers. enjoy

*chicken god*
kokorico

*scallop*
Trebek - tOwNy MiNdMeLd! I don't want to overlook the fact that we were also kind of mindmelding in tarot, when he flipped scum, but he has been providing some nice reasoning which I can follow and agree with. Also his playstyle is definitely showing signs of wanting to be more active and not just going with the flow, which is what he said he was going to be trying to do.
bbt's Huskeldeo - impossible not to TR the eifmemery tbh. sorry im sorry im trying to delyeet it. Also seems to be doing some decent Keldeoish solvery, which is well within their townrange, especially pointing out the thing about the sensicalness of strykenix knowing he was roleblocked. However, I'm conscious that they are probably the strongest player here, so this is perhaps the entry most likely to change position depending on new information.

*froggy chair*
Redstrykephoenix - I still don't really get wtf is going on with his claim or lack thereof, but he at least doesn't seem to be actively _obstructing_ town, which is good I guess? and certainly better than I feared.
tbh² - reserving judgement for a bit, but overall liking her thoughts and relaxitudiness. also her cluelessness about AC:NH in general seems like non-TMI
Bluwiikoon - Nudged slightly down because of his claim, which seems a bit odd for the reasons I gave and IMO wasn't a good idea at all if he is town, but I'm still inclined to give him the benefit of the doubt. (However, all this sketchy follow-up isn't helping him out of the hole he's dug himself into, and may push me the other way before EoD.)

*manila clam*
JackPK - Has been kind of a nonentity, like keifeo pointed out. And having now made this list I'm realising there aren't really quite as many people as I thought who fall into the same category. At the same time, I super empathise with feeling lost in the early phases when there isn't much mechstuff to work with. So. circular thoughts, head gridlocked
Mawile - another vague absentee tbh. more active than Jack, but not really any more readable imo. let's come back to this later
IndigoEmmy - presumably not got her laptop back yet? I forget the details
M Plus 7 - I have never had a great idea of how to read her, so this is more of a "nothing to say". I found her sudden push on Blu odd when it happened, since at the time I was townreading him, but in light of recent events I'm happy to assume for the moment that she was genuinely just picking up on something that seemed off.

*coconut*
Mist1422 - keeps saying she'll say something, and then not. c'mon mist give us something to work with
Von Fu - Not loving their insistence on going on and on about how nobody should be reading anything into their fake scumslip because it was just memery, even though the whole point is that meming about being scum _can be AI_ as a form of WIFOM. This has been explained at least once inthread and tbqh it's starting to seem like wilful misinterpretation/defeating strawmen. (The thing of talking about Blu's mention of Pietro as if it were a jester soft, which happened while I was typing this, is another good example of that, I think)


----------



## qenya

why the hell do all the inactives always post the second I mention their inactivity


----------



## qenya

IndigoEmmy said:


> Just poppin in for one sec to claim. Cops will read me as mafia but i'm actually a vannilla townie. Bye!


on the one hand, sure, this is how I would play miller

on the other hand, where on earth did emmy learn how to play miller


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

IndigoEmmy said:


> Just poppin in for one sec to claim. Cops will read me as mafia but i'm actually a vannilla townie. Bye!


*indigoemmy*


----------



## Trebek

alrighty, i just woke up but noticed some things i need to respond to! 



tbh² said:


> btw @Trebek how are you planning to approach this game?


i guess the best way to describe this is that i wasn’t lying about wanting to change my playstyle in tarot, even tho i happened to flip red that game. i think that approach-wise, i’m trying to use this game as a continuation of tarot as far as improving my confidence as far as making reads and making my own vote decisions go, if that helps? i just want to make sure there isn’t the huge rift in communication about my process like there was in snom 



bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> @Trebek re: your 432, I happen to know that Eifie probs wouldn't bring that up as a wolf but can you talk me through why you were townreading us so much for that question, like what exactly about it rules out pretending to be genuine/solvy?


i think it was just something about how it got brought up and the exact level of effort that went into it? like, i can see three likely ways a wolf would approach that scenario, which would be a) ignore it entirely, b) bring it up and hard push on it immediately, or c) bring it up once and then move on

i guess something about it just felt _right_ to me, which is a feeling that ended up being confirmed, at least for me, by the interactions with mp7 last night


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

not only is there no flavor that even comes close to that, i just don't believe you


----------



## Trebek

kokorico said:


> IndigoEmmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just poppin in for one sec to claim. Cops will read me as mafia but i'm actually a vannilla townie. Bye!
> 
> 
> 
> on the one hand, sure, this is how I would play miller
> 
> on the other hand, where on earth did emmy learn how to play miller
Click to expand...

i mean, it’s like the first line of information under Play Advice if you look up the role, so i’m probably not going to worry too hard about where she figured it out if it’s actually the case


----------



## Trebek

wether or not it’s actually the case tho? unsure as of now


----------



## qenya

Redstrykephoenix said:


> not only is there no flavor that even comes close to that, i just don't believe you


I don't know about the flavour - from the roles so far it seems like Herbe decided on the mechanical details of the setup first, and only then came up with flavour to assign to each one.



Trebek said:


> i mean, it’s like the first line of information under Play Advice if you look up the role, so i’m probably not going to worry too hard about where she figured it out if it’s actually the case


That requires her to know what the role is called, which... if she did, why didn't she just say it when claiming?


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

there is the chance that one or more people are lying blatantly about their roles


----------



## Trebek

kokorico said:


> Trebek said:
> 
> 
> 
> i mean, it’s like the first line of information under Play Advice if you look up the role, so i’m probably not going to worry too hard about where she figured it out if it’s actually the case
> 
> 
> 
> That requires her to know what the role is called, which... if she did, why didn't she just say it when claiming?
Click to expand...

aaaaand this is why i shouldn’t make instinctive posts right after i wake up  you’re totally right about that


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

kokorico said:


> Redstrykephoenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> not only is there no flavor that even comes close to that, i just don't believe you
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about the flavour - from the roles so far it seems like Herbe decided on the mechanical details of the setup first, and only then came up with flavour to assign to each one.
> 
> 
> 
> Trebek said:
> 
> 
> 
> i mean, it’s like the first line of information under Play Advice if you look up the role, so i’m probably not going to worry too hard about where she figured it out if it’s actually the case
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That requires her to know what the role is called, which... if she did, why didn't she just say it when claiming?
Click to expand...

go to google type in "role that look like mafia but not"


----------



## qenya

Redstrykephoenix said:


> kokorico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redstrykephoenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> not only is there no flavor that even comes close to that, i just don't believe you
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about the flavour - from the roles so far it seems like Herbe decided on the mechanical details of the setup first, and only then came up with flavour to assign to each one.
> 
> 
> 
> Trebek said:
> 
> 
> 
> i mean, it’s like the first line of information under Play Advice if you look up the role, so i’m probably not going to worry too hard about where she figured it out if it’s actually the case
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That requires her to know what the role is called, which... if she did, why didn't she just say it when claiming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> go to google type in "role that look like mafia but not"
Click to expand...

first three results for me are a gossip mag, a conspiracy theorist website and the mafiascum article for Bus Driver


----------



## Trebek

#internet browser spec


----------



## qenya

kokorico said:


> Redstrykephoenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kokorico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redstrykephoenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> not only is there no flavor that even comes close to that, i just don't believe you
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about the flavour - from the roles so far it seems like Herbe decided on the mechanical details of the setup first, and only then came up with flavour to assign to each one.
> 
> 
> 
> Trebek said:
> 
> 
> 
> i mean, it’s like the first line of information under Play Advice if you look up the role, so i’m probably not going to worry too hard about where she figured it out if it’s actually the case
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That requires her to know what the role is called, which... if she did, why didn't she just say it when claiming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> go to google type in "role that look like mafia but not"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> first three results for me are a gossip mag, a conspiracy theorist website and the mafiascum article for Bus Driver
Click to expand...

Oh, I stand corrected, the "conspiracy theorist website" is actually mafia-related, the title just confused me for a sec: https://mafiagg.fandom.com/wiki/IlluminatiLizard_and_Meteornate's_guide_to_playing_as_Mafia

it still doesn't mention millers though so I think I've made my point


----------



## qenya

here's the gossip mag if you were interested: https://www.koimoi.com/television/m...reat-to-notice-how-even-the-bengali-audience/


----------



## qenya

I think we've got a bit sidetracked


----------



## Trebek

kokorico said:


> here's the gossip mag if you were interested: https://www.koimoi.com/television/m...reat-to-notice-how-even-the-bengali-audience/





kokorico said:


> I think we've got a bit sidetracked


yeah but it was worth it for that article tbhtbh


----------



## qenya

@Bluwiikoon , why did you decide to target MP7 on Night 0?


----------



## Von Fu

kokorico said:


> Trebek said:
> 
> 
> 
> i mean, it’s like the first line of information under Play Advice if you look up the role, so i’m probably not going to worry too hard about where she figured it out if it’s actually the case
> 
> 
> 
> That requires her to know what the role is called, which... if she did, why didn't she just say it when claiming?
Click to expand...

I don't know about you guys but my role PM says the name of the role in it

@IndigoEmmy what animal crossing character are you? it might give us some insight


----------



## Von Fu

I'm gonna laugh extremely hard if koko/trebek are mafia goons and aren't aware that town are told the common name for their role, unlike in tarot mafia which only has the description


----------



## Von Fu

actually no just kokorico, trebek never implied he didn't know that


----------



## qenya

Von Fu said:


> I don't know about you guys but my role PM says the name of the role in it


so does mine! which is why I'm surprised that she described it instead of just saying "I am a miller"


----------



## Von Fu

Trebek said:


> kokorico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trebek said:
> 
> 
> 
> i mean, it’s like the first line of information under Play Advice if you look up the role, so i’m probably not going to worry too hard about where she figured it out if it’s actually the case
> 
> 
> 
> That requires her to know what the role is called, which... if she did, why didn't she just say it when claiming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> aaaaand this is why i shouldn’t make instinctive posts right after i wake up  you’re totally right about that
Click to expand...

nvm yeah he did


----------



## Von Fu

kokorico said:


> Von Fu said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about you guys but my role PM says the name of the role in it
> 
> 
> 
> so does mine! which is why I'm surprised that she described it instead of just saying "I am a miller"
Click to expand...

considering her play in tarot mafia i can't say i'm surprised


----------



## Von Fu

that's not a diss at emmy i'm just saying all she said in that game was "i'm not mafia" up until it was too late


----------



## Trebek

Von Fu said:


> Trebek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kokorico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trebek said:
> 
> 
> 
> i mean, it’s like the first line of information under Play Advice if you look up the role, so i’m probably not going to worry too hard about where she figured it out if it’s actually the case
> 
> 
> 
> That requires her to know what the role is called, which... if she did, why didn't she just say it when claiming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> aaaaand this is why i shouldn’t make instinctive posts right after i wake up  you’re totally right about that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nvm yeah he did
Click to expand...

oh, my response there was more of an admission that i didn’t have the subsequent thought process that koko had, and should have thought harder before i hit Post :p

although i suppose the more important question here would be: is a miller something that emmy would conceive of fake claiming?


----------



## Von Fu

so i'm not surprised about the brevity of her one and only post so far


----------



## Von Fu

Trebek said:


> Von Fu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trebek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kokorico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trebek said:
> 
> 
> 
> i mean, it’s like the first line of information under Play Advice if you look up the role, so i’m probably not going to worry too hard about where she figured it out if it’s actually the case
> 
> 
> 
> That requires her to know what the role is called, which... if she did, why didn't she just say it when claiming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> aaaaand this is why i shouldn’t make instinctive posts right after i wake up  you’re totally right about that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nvm yeah he did
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh, my response there was more of an admission that i didn’t have the subsequent thought process that koko had, and should have thought harder before i hit Post :p
> 
> although i suppose the more important question here would be: is a miller something that emmy would conceive of fake claiming?
Click to expand...

we have never seen wolf!emmy before so hard to make any judgments about that

but if she was wolf i think it's possible her teammates could have told her to fakeclaim that

hard to get a convincing read on that claim because it's plausible regardless of her alignment


----------



## Von Fu

kokorico said:


> Von Fu said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about you guys but my role PM says the name of the role in it
> 
> 
> 
> so does mine! which is why I'm surprised that she described it instead of just saying "I am a miller"
Click to expand...

also considering she's presumably never seen or heard of this role before she might think it's a super-obscure role we wouldn't know about, thus it would make sense to describe it


----------



## Trebek

Von Fu said:


> Trebek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Von Fu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trebek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kokorico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trebek said:
> 
> 
> 
> i mean, it’s like the first line of information under Play Advice if you look up the role, so i’m probably not going to worry too hard about where she figured it out if it’s actually the case
> 
> 
> 
> That requires her to know what the role is called, which... if she did, why didn't she just say it when claiming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> aaaaand this is why i shouldn’t make instinctive posts right after i wake up  you’re totally right about that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nvm yeah he did
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh, my response there was more of an admission that i didn’t have the subsequent thought process that koko had, and should have thought harder before i hit Post :p
> 
> although i suppose the more important question here would be: is a miller something that emmy would conceive of fake claiming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we have never seen wolf!emmy before so hard to make any judgments about that
> 
> but if she was wolf i think it's possible her teammates could have told her to fakeclaim that
> 
> hard to get a convincing read on that claim because it's plausible regardless of her alignment
Click to expand...




Von Fu said:


> kokorico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Von Fu said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about you guys but my role PM says the name of the role in it
> 
> 
> 
> so does mine! which is why I'm surprised that she described it instead of just saying "I am a miller"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> also considering she's presumably never seen or heard of this role before she might think it's a super-obscure role we wouldn't know about, thus it would make sense to describe it
Click to expand...

i can vibe with these conclusions tbh. probably not something i’m going to think too hard about for the rest of toDay, partially just bc i want to give emmy the benefit of the doubt as far as meatspace goes/want to hear more from her beforehand


----------



## Von Fu

yeah i think emmy speculation is something we can save for a later day, today we should resolve the blu situation though admittedly we're at a bit of a standstill until MP7 comes online


----------



## tbh²

i for one think it would be very funny if blu chose to claim that it was mp7 he jailed because mp7 is never online before like 10pm,

-m


----------



## tbh²

huh. i kind of don’t find the emmy post super weird for villa but maybe it’s because i imagine w!emmy panic vanishing

will be back later, must force myself to do work
-m


----------



## Bluwiikoon

kokorico said:


> @Bluwiikoon , why did you decide to target MP7 on Night 0?


That was an interesting brain puzzle for me during n0!  You all know I hold MP7 and her skills in high regard, so I envisioned the following scenarios:

I die because MP7 got targeted by maf, which is OK because she's stronger at playing this game than I am
The exceedingly unlikely possibility that MP7 is the Don and her night kill action gets stopped by my meddling  Which is good to figure out, since again, she's pretty dang good at this game
Nothing happens and I see if the island tour affects how MP7 plays, and then pick another target N1 to see if I can make anything useful happen
Either way, I feel like my action will hopefully help to resolve her alignment in some way! Hopefully!


----------



## Bluwiikoon

Mist1422 said:


> blu can you quote some of your crumbs for me?


I sure can! ^^



Bluwiikoon said:


> Incredibly good suggestion: We all adopt catchphrases like actual animal crossing villagers
> 
> That'll never get annoying, *feathers*!


Birds have... feather!


Bluwiikoon said:


> I hardclaim Boomer because he is the cutest penguin and I am a cute penguin ^^
> 
> View attachment 683
> 
> Look at him!!! He's like a little *pilot*! ADORABLE
> 
> Anyway Boomer is my favourite villager (that isn't Patty) and I stan him and I am here for reckless self-positivity in my life


Piloting is pretty relevant to Orville! Additionally, penguins are a flightless bird, like dodos.


Bluwiikoon said:


> The *avian* world mourns them :( A dark, blathers-less day


Bird word


Bluwiikoon said:


> I'm interested in seeing MP7 post too!!! She's a really strong player imo


MP7 interest


Bluwiikoon said:


> *MP7 I'm interested in how familiar you are with animal crossing! *Does our speculation of Seshas/Blathers being an inspector make sense? In-game he inspects fossils and provides info about bugs or fish you show to him.


The crumbs may or may not make sense depending on if you know ACNH flavour, right? MP7 answered that she has a small amount of ACNH experience, so I tried my best!


Bluwiikoon said:


> Life was so easy when I rolled VT two games in a row!!! Now I have to actually try to be smart (a hard task for a vacant *penguin* like me)


Flightless bird hours who up


Bluwiikoon said:


> I may have tried too hard to find things to talk to MP7 about  I just think she's cool and smart!


This basically


Bluwiikoon said:


> M Plus 7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blu, what was it specifically you wanted me to comment on with respect to RSP/Stryke's roleclaim? I'm not really sure what to think about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think it's fully plausible that he got roleblocked? I love RSP's tone but you also have a knack for noticing things that seem to *fly* over my head
Click to expand...

It's a plane joke!!


Bluwiikoon said:


> M Plus 7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bluwiikoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never before has my life gone so rapidly downhill in the span of an hour
> 
> 
> 
> If you are indeed town, there's still time. Show your townieness to me! I'd love to see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't show you a town, but I can show you a beautiful deserted island!  That's how AC:NH works
Click to expand...

It's an island tour joke!


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

^ can we frame this as one of tcodf's top most adorable posts?

I have thoughts but I also have no interest in backing them up whatsoever so I'll get Keldeo to tell you them later, or not if he doesn't feel like posting my random crap from hydra chat itt

it is much easier to get into spectator mode now that game has happened without me being around for it


----------



## Bluwiikoon

I got too excited about having a role that does something and then tried too hard to be coy I think


----------



## tbh²

omg oh i noticed the bird talk but thought it was referencing blu talking about like. his avatar
-m


----------



## tbh²

tbh² said:


> omg oh i noticed the bird talk but thought it was *referencing* blu talking about like. his avatar
> -m


that word should not be here


----------



## Bluwiikoon

I'll probably snooze some more but the good news is that the 23:00 UTC eod gives me plenty of time to not oversleep  That was a struggle for 19:00 UTC for me!


----------



## Bluwiikoon

I may perish, but at least I'm a confirmed cute!


----------



## Von Fu

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> Sure. In the abstract, if you're mafia and your partner posts something that is kind of untrue or wolfy knowing that they're wolf - in this case the *time discrepancy between VM leaving thread and the movie starting* - it's like... the kind of thing where you might wince or maybe walk it back a little bit rather than point it out with semi harsh wording. In other words if they're w/w RNP would be shining a spotlight on an actual weak point there. I think it's possible the calculus on the tone in particular changes because it's RNP, and it's a snap read based on a RVS interaction, but I like applying it lol.


Uh I just wanna claim that was my fault because I had to drug my new foster rabbit who has a maggot on her face, and then make popcorn, and then we waited for a few people to join the stream

(withholding name of new foster bunny in case we need to do more coded messages--oh wait)

I don't think breadcrumbing necessarily means you are being genuine. Mafia laying out a roleclaim from the start in order to cover their tracks later is something other people have done, so I don't think it necessarily lends credit either way. I might wager someone in the mafia would be concerned with laying down tracks for a roleclaim early, too. Also your icon is Eiscue so like why wouldn't you say penguin stuff. Just saying I don't really feel either way about it...?

Just posting saying I read up to this point and for now agree with my hydra waiting on MP7 okay thanks

- Fu


----------



## tbh²

hi tofu!


----------



## tbh²

also yes i agree that the breadcrumbing isn’t really swaying me or moving the needle yet, though the island tour one seems a bit less throwaway maybe
-m


----------



## Trebek

Bluwiikoon said:


> I'll probably snooze some more but the good news is that the 23:00 UTC eod gives me plenty of time to not oversleep  That was a struggle for 19:00 UTC for me!


don’t let the tarantulas bite!


----------



## qenya

tbh² said:


> the island tour one seems a bit less throwaway maybe


worth mentioning that the island tour one (and indeed all of the last four, which IMO are the strongest of the bunch) only happened _after_ MP7 started FoSing him

also they all referenced flavour rather than role

and I think someone said this already but if I had noticed the theme of penguin-mentioning running through his ISO, my first thought would be "oh cute he's lightly RPing his avatar" not "mmhm, this is clearly a coded message regarding the avian nature and flightlessness of his role flavour-"

I don't know why I still feel positive about him, everything he says is just making the case against him stronger and stronger

(sorry blu)


----------



## tbh²

kokorico said:


> worth mentioning that the island tour one (and indeed all of the last four, which IMO are the strongest of the bunch) only happened _after_ MP7 started FoSing him


yeah tbh. mmm ...


kokorico said:


> he's lightly RPing his avatar


that was me! 

also i kind of remember him loosely talking about like, a really wide range of characters also, which might make this task a bit harder lol ...

-m


----------



## Trebek

kokorico said:


> tbh² said:
> 
> 
> 
> the island tour one seems a bit less throwaway maybe
> 
> 
> 
> worth mentioning that the island tour one (and indeed all of the last four, which IMO are the strongest of the bunch) only happened _after_ MP7 started FoSing him
> 
> also they all referenced flavour rather than role
> 
> and I think someone said this already but if I had noticed the theme of penguin-mentioning running through his ISO, my first thought would be "oh cute he's lightly RPing his avatar" not "mmhm, this is clearly a coded message regarding the avian nature and flightlessness of his role flavour-"
> 
> I don't know why I still feel positive about him, everything he says is just making the case against him stronger and stronger
> 
> (sorry blu)
Click to expand...

i guess a possible explanation could be that blu decided to jack up his softclaims as a response to mp7 being in the thread in the first place, and not the FoS? as i remember it the FoS happened very soon after mp7 came in thread, and the way blu talked about it made it seem at least to me like his softclaims were meant specifically for mp7 to understand? so if i were blu and i targeted mp7, i would get excited when mp7 showed up bc i could softclaim in a way that they would understand given my night action 

doesn’t explain why the priority of flavor over role but that would line up with the mentality of someone who has received a PR for the first time and is scared that talking about his role will get him killed?

just sorta stream of consciousness posting here bc i still want to believe blu / still can see a very probable line where blu is town and posts the way he does


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> I'll get Keldeo to tell you them later


Eifie, bro, you actually have the password to the account this time.


----------



## tbh²

Trebek said:


> bc i still want to believe blu


why?
-m


----------



## tbh²

this is going to be a d1 tunnel for the ages if blu flips green but i really did not read the VT soft as a joke (_maybe _could be a PR deciding to bait away) considering that he claimed in roughly the same way as genuine VT in snom, and i said this earlier i think but i found a lot of the early-posting that others found towny to be a bit ... like, ooc-contrived sounding. and it's a gut read but i saw the "omg reroll" and "smells like a cover-up" posts, immediately went to hydrachat, and was like "rari am i going crazy right now or is this kind of weird" 

and i'm not really finding anything compellingly towny from him still to make me back out of this as my worst lean, and i don't really think i have any better leads yet :'D 
-m


----------



## tbh²

i agree that it's conceivable that he's villa and got unlucky/stressed but i think that it feels a bit off from cats or snom, to the point of like ... atm i feel like the steps i take to read blu as villa take me out of expected meta right now, and in a vacuum where i don't know his playstyle i still think he's looking the worst so far (in which case the VT soft/ranged flavor talk/PR spec is harder for me to forgive)

also am i missing something or shouldn't mp7 have been taking a jailer notification into account when she posted about blu earlier?

-m


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

I have read nothing since I went to sleep and probably won't be back for a couple hours but here are Eifie thoughts (which are not random crap Eifie no bad labels!!):

She strongly opposes "this would happen in scum chat instead of itt" reads on principle, which I think refers to tbh's read on RSP 

She thinks everyone jumping on Blu is "tf" and "idgi" and like, one of those pushes for NAI reasons like ~hypocrisy~ and ~self-contradiction~ (I guess I could see this, though lol wagon velocity reads.) 

She thinks MP just came in and tried to bury Blu for ??? reasons, she doesn't buy that after the 9er where I mostly styled on MP she'd just call me town so easily, and thinks she's trying to pocket me (and I acknowledge I'm uniquely susceptible to being pocketed by MP's tone and that's why I asked MP about her read on me.) I assume she read the reasons I dashed off about liking MP last night so I'm not sure if this is her not knowing MP as well and not seeing it, or her distance from MP / the game allowing her to see things more clearly. 

Her "postgame cred" read is Jack/MP w/w, presumably because Jack had TMI on the fact that MP was burying Blu for spurious reasons so those reasons looked more spurious to him, although originally she said Jack was maybe good for pointing that fact out but no one wants to go for MP anyway.

She has no interest in taking questions, and I have no interest in strongarming her into taking them given that she isn't supposed to be playing this game.


----------



## tbh²

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> She strongly opposes "this would happen in scum chat instead of itt" reads on principle, which I think refers to tbh's read on RSP


hehehe yeah that was not a core part of the read but it came up in hydrachat so in it went


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

tbh² said:


> yeah, but then we narrowly lynched mawile because of the same thing (among other stuff) and he only escaped the gallows because herbe claimed lovers with him


She also says this was not a reason for yeeting Mawile smh

And she said mewt did the thing (not in this post, somewhere else) but I have no clue what that means


----------



## tbh²

... it was a reason though? my mawile read in that game hinged upon that reaction


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> Her "postgame cred" read is Jack/MP w/w, presumably because Jack had TMI on the fact that MP was burying Blu for spurious reasons so those reasons looked more spurious to him


she clarified.

fwiw I think I could see this particularly because it being TMI would feed into the mindset discrepancy thing, but also I am like, extremely% opposed to yeeting MP today.

I'll be back in a couple hours probably.


----------



## tbh²

tbh² said:


> ... it was a reason though? my mawile read in that game hinged upon that reaction


like technically mawile ultimately got lynched because he got redchecked, sure, but the reaction to the joke /was/ why he got so close to getting killed on d2 ahead of any inspection. i think my other half already said this but it was the lovers claim that saved him - had it not been for that he probably would've been a goner
-m


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> but also I am like, extremely% opposed to yeeting MP today.


(My track record townreading her based on her d1 progression on Blu is 100%! (sample size 1!))


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

emmy and blu are either mafia or suck at the game and either way they're lynchable


----------



## Von Fu

that's not a very nice thing to say rsp


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

i'm still incredibly bitter


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

literally the peak of comedy, would have made this game the funniest in all of history, and i get roleblocked.


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

it doesn't work as well if it starts d2. my life's work ruined


----------



## tbh²

think vc is something like this?
blu (4): mp7, tbh^2, vf, rsp
jack (1): bbt
vf (1): trebek


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

i swapped to emmy


----------



## JackPK

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> @JackPK could you talk to me a bit about why you see MP as more likely "mafia maliciously pushing town Blu" than "town with different values that cause her to be pushing Blu"?


I think town with different values would have backed off more easily/sooner when lots of other folks started floating reasons that the sus wasn't founded on much substance



IndigoEmmy said:


> Just poppin in for one sec to claim. Cops will read me as mafia but i'm actually a vannilla townie. Bye!


----------



## JackPK

tbh² said:


> think vc is something like this?
> blu (4): mp7, tbh^2, vf, rsp
> jack (1): bbt
> vf (1): trebek


I voted mp7


----------



## IndigoClaudia

I'm a role that will always be read as mafia and i'm a vanilla townie. I'm not just pretending so my mafia cover won't be blown. Bye!


----------



## tbh²

er, emmy, have you been able to read anything/do you have any thoughts so far?
-m


----------



## Von Fu

IndigoEmmy said:


> I'm a role that will always be read as mafia and i'm a vanilla townie. I'm not just pretending so my mafia cover won't be blown. Bye!


well i for one am fully convinced


----------



## Trebek

tbh² said:


> Trebek said:
> 
> 
> 
> bc i still want to believe blu
> 
> 
> 
> why?
> -m
Click to expand...

2 reasons!

the first, and much more logical reason, is: if w!blu is going to claim a jailer-adjacent role, why would he include the stipulation that his target is notified? i can think of 3 possibilities: a) blu is gambling on mp7 not being in thread before EoD, b) blu is going to claim that he was roleblocked, or c) blu/mp7 w/w. long story short, i really don’t vibe with any of those possibilities, so i want to believe that blu claiming that mp7 was notified comes from a genuine place

the second, and much more subjective, reason is just on a matter of empathy  blu and i both randed into VT in both cats and snom, and if i had randed a town PR instead of wolf in Tarot, i could easily see myself also trying to be overly coy about my role and accidentally coming across poorly for it, so i think blu’s defense just sits in a better place for me than it might for other people

also i want to keep him around!


----------



## IndigoClaudia

tbh² said:


> er, emmy, have you been able to read anything/do you have any thoughts so far?
> -m


Nope.


----------



## qenya

IndigoEmmy said:


> I'm a role that will always be read as mafia and i'm a vanilla townie. I'm not just pretending so my mafia cover won't be blown. Bye!


Hi Emmy! Would you mind answering a couple of questions if you have time?
1) Does your role PM say what the _name_ of your role is? If so, what is it?
2) Can you tell us which Animal Crossing character you are?


----------



## IndigoClaudia

kokorico said:


> IndigoEmmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a role that will always be read as mafia and i'm a vanilla townie. I'm not just pretending so my mafia cover won't be blown. Bye!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Emmy! Would you mind answering a couple of questions if you have time?
> 1) Does your role PM say what the _name_ of your role is? If so, what is it?
> 2) Can you tell us which Animal Crossing character you are?
Click to expand...

I'm an outsider.

I'm label. One of the abel sisters i assume.


----------



## Von Fu

MafiaScum Wiki said:
			
		

> A *Miller* (sometimes called an _Outsider_) is a role or role modifier such that the player passively returns an unfavorable result (i.e. Guilty) if investigated by a Cop.


interesting that Herbe would use that name, but I don't know enough about what terminology Herbe is most familiar with wrt miller


----------



## Von Fu

i'm inclined to read it as genuine though?


----------



## Von Fu

because if emmy was being coached by mafia buddies why not just say miller?


----------



## tbh²

vm which do you think mf would use?
but also yeah i’m just kinda in “let emmy vibe” territory for now


----------



## Von Fu

mf isn't in this game?


----------



## tbh²

Von Fu said:


> mf isn't in this game?


mf helped design the setup


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

there's no flour in AC lmao


----------



## Mawile

IndigoEmmy said:


> I'm an outsider.


IMO this might not _quite_ be miller from the name. I've seen some roles that are similar in name (but can't remember them right at the moment, just woke up), but the general gist is that the role outgroup who appear as innocent on inspection, sometimes with the ability to be converted to a full mafia member who is then viewed as mafia upon inspection


----------



## qenya

Trebek said:


> the first, and much more logical reason, is: if w!blu is going to claim a jailer-adjacent role, why would he include the stipulation that his target is notified? i can think of 3 possibilities: a) blu is gambling on mp7 not being in thread before EoD, b) blu is going to claim that he was roleblocked, or c) blu/mp7 w/w. long story short, i really don’t vibe with any of those possibilities, so i want to believe that blu claiming that mp7 was notified comes from a genuine place


this is a pretty good point. kind of what I was getting at when I said earlier that "presumably blu believes MP7 will corroborate his story, although who that's AI on is anyone's guess" (or something like that)

I don't think Blu/MP7 being w/w (at least not both ingroup) is likely, just because of how quickly, early and vociferously MP7 pushed on Blu.

I could maybe see outgroup Blu trying to snakewhistle to his ingroup contact MP7. the fakeclaim would be blatant and obvious to MP7, who would instantly figure out what was going on... But then why would Blu not offer his fakeclaim _immediately_ when MP7 arrived in the thread?

so I agree with you that it's reasonable to conclude Blu's role is as he described it, and MP7 is almost certainly going to come into the thread and confirm having been targeted. I _don't_ agree that that necessarily clears him as town tho


----------



## Von Fu

tbh² said:


> Von Fu said:
> 
> 
> 
> mf isn't in this game?
> 
> 
> 
> mf helped design the setup
Click to expand...

oh, i see. i would have thought miller, but let me do a quick search through past games?

even if they've used miller in the past, it might have been more thematically relevant to use the name outsider?


----------



## Mawile

Mawile said:


> IndigoEmmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm an outsider.
> 
> 
> 
> IMO this might not _quite_ be miller from the name. I've seen some roles that are similar in name (but can't remember them right at the moment, just woke up), but the general gist is that the role outgroup who appear as innocent on inspection, sometimes with the ability to be converted to a full mafia member who is then viewed as mafia upon inspection
Click to expand...

i did not read the rest of the posts before posting this and seeing that miller is also called outsider


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> there's no flour in AC lmao


why you have to be mad :(


----------



## qenya

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> bbt's Huskeldeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> there's no flour in AC lmao
> 
> 
> 
> why you have to be mad :(
Click to expand...

well it's the worst wordplay in the game so far, and that's a pretty low bar


----------



## IndigoClaudia

kokorico said:


> bbt's Huskeldeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bbt's Huskeldeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> there's no flour in AC lmao
> 
> 
> 
> why you have to be mad :(
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well it's the worst wordplay in the game so far, and that's a pretty low bar
Click to expand...

Kokoricko, i'm sure there have been clucking worse puns in this game so far.


----------



## Mawile

Von Fu said:


> even if they've used miller in the past, it might have been more thematically relevant to use the name outsider?


thematically it could make sense since label is an outsider to her two sisters mabel and sable due to having left the family business to do her own fashion


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

kokorico said:


> bbt's Huskeldeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bbt's Huskeldeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> there's no flour in AC lmao
> 
> 
> 
> why you have to be mad :(
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well it's the worst wordplay in the game so far, and that's a pretty low bar
Click to expand...

nah

@Keldeo explain.


----------



## Von Fu

tbh² said:


> vm which do you think mf would use?
> but also yeah i’m just kinda in “let emmy vibe” territory for now


well to answer your question



Spoiler


----------



## IndigoClaudia

How about i go until suspicion has left me.


----------



## IndigoClaudia

Has suspicion left me yet?


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

you will stay or you will die, fool


----------



## tbh²

if i say yes will you stay :D
-m


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

even in the shittiest games of mafia you play by being present


----------



## IndigoClaudia

tbh² said:


> if i say yes will you stay :D
> -m


yep.


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> kokorico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bbt's Huskeldeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bbt's Huskeldeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> there's no flour in AC lmao
> 
> 
> 
> why you have to be mad :(
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well it's the worst wordplay in the game so far, and that's a pretty low bar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nah
> 
> @Keldeo explain.
Click to expand...

Eifie I don't know what this means.


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

your style of popping into the thread once to say "me not bad man" and then disappearing for 5 days honestly infuriates me


----------



## IndigoClaudia

in my defense, i have been busy lately.


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

Redstrykephoenix said:


> your style of popping into the thread once to say "me not bad man" and then disappearing for 5 days honestly infuriates me


me not bad man

kk see you d5


----------



## IndigoClaudia

me not bad man bye.


----------



## Novae

me not bad man, see y'all later

(I will be available to be around more later tonight for real though)


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

Hey everyone. EOD is in 3 hours, right?


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> Hey everyone. EOD is in 3 hours, right?


Actually, I'm sorry, but I don't feel up to looking at the thread just this minute. I will be back soon!


----------



## qenya

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> bbt's Huskeldeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey everyone. EOD is in 3 hours, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I'm sorry, but I don't feel up to looking at the thread just this minute. I will be back soon!
Click to expand...

Aww. Hope you're doing ok. /chickenhugs


----------



## IndigoClaudia

me not bad man.


----------



## Mawile

my head currently feels stuffed with cotton balls and i can't think anything coherent longer than 1 sentence so i am currently no thoughts head empty


----------



## Mawile

eod in 2.5 hours btw


----------



## qenya

Mawile said:


> my head currently feels stuffed with cotton balls and i can't think anything coherent longer than 1 sentence so i am currently no thoughts head empty


chickenhugs for you too then!

In the interest of getting a wagon off the ground that's not based on either "lynch the miller" or "lynch the PR claim before performing a simple and easy verification", here's a tentative vote for *Von Fu*

I explained my reasoning for scumleaning them here. the tl;dr is that there are a couple of times when it's felt like they're twisting words or deliberately misinterpreting to push their own theory.

anyone interested in joining me?

(and @M Plus 7: if by any chance you're free to pop online in the next ~2.5 hours, we would love to have that simple and easy verification! were you notified of being taken on a plane trip last Night?)


----------



## Herbe

Votecount:

Bluwiikoon (3) (tbh^2 #605, von fu #622, m plus 7 #600)
Von Fu (1) (kokorico #1002)
M Plus 7 (1) (JackPK #813)
JackPK (1) (bbt's Huskeldeo #401)
Emmy (1) (Redstrykephoenix #894)


----------



## Herbe

Dammit, I always miss an error right after sending.
*Von Fu (2) (kokorico #1002, trebek #800)


----------



## IndigoClaudia

kokorico said:


> Mawile said:
> 
> 
> 
> my head currently feels stuffed with cotton balls and i can't think anything coherent longer than 1 sentence so i am currently no thoughts head empty
> 
> 
> 
> chickenhugs for you too then!
> 
> In the interest of getting a wagon off the ground that's not based on either "lynch the miller" or "lynch the PR claim before performing a simple and easy verification", here's a tentative vote for *Von Fu*
> 
> I explained my reasoning for scumleaning them here. the tl;dr is that there are a couple of times when it's felt like they're twisting words or deliberately misinterpreting to push their own theory.
> 
> anyone interested in joining me?
> 
> (and @M Plus 7: if by any chance you're free to pop online in the next ~2.5 hours, we would love to have that simple and easy verification! were you notified of being taken on a plane trip last Night?)
Click to expand...

sorry *von fu. *Kokorico makes good points.


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

Okay, I should be here until EOD now. Give me a bit to catch up.


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

kokorico said:


> (I assume, since he said it, that Blu believes MP7 will corroborate his story. Whether or not you think that's AI, and if so on whom, is a different story.)


ngl kind of flashing back to a game I played where a scum messenger convinced a newbie town that he was being protected by a loud bodyguard


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

So I don't know anything about this game, would any flavors or Orville specifically be alignment indicative?


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

Von Fu said:


> if mp7 comes in later and clears you then i'll change my vote but until then i am pretty confident you are mafia


VM, could you walk me through your thought process here? I think I agree with kokorico that Blu probably expects MP7 to confirm this regardless of Blu's alignment / probably wouldn't claim something so easily falsifiable?


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

Did I already cast a vote


----------



## JackPK

realllllllly not feeling the energy to try hard at the moment but I like the wagons being tied for now so we can attempt to divine some kind of info out of people moving their vote right before EOD

so if someone else imbalances the votes in the next ~40-60 minutes, I intend to move my vote to rebalance them


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

try scrolling up a bit genius


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

RSP, your vote is on Bluwiikoon.



JackPK said:


> realllllllly not feeling the energy to try hard at the moment


Feel better soon.


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> RSP, your vote is on Bluwiikoon.


lol actually it's on Emmy. I should also try scrolling up a bit.


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

btw if I understand right what Eifie sees in koko, I'm seeing it too. Specifically like the self-centeredness of the read on Trebek. Good times.



kokorico said:


> tierlist I guess. as promised to keldeif. as usual, loosely ordered within tiers. enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> *chicken god*
> kokorico
> 
> *scallop*
> Trebek - tOwNy MiNdMeLd! I don't want to overlook the fact that we were also kind of mindmelding in tarot, when he flipped scum, but he has been providing some nice reasoning which I can follow and agree with. Also his playstyle is definitely showing signs of wanting to be more active and not just going with the flow, which is what he said he was going to be trying to do.
> bbt's Huskeldeo - impossible not to TR the eifmemery tbh. sorry im sorry im trying to delyeet it. Also seems to be doing some decent Keldeoish solvery, which is well within their townrange, especially pointing out the thing about the sensicalness of strykenix knowing he was roleblocked. However, I'm conscious that they are probably the strongest player here, so this is perhaps the entry most likely to change position depending on new information.
> 
> *froggy chair*
> Redstrykephoenix - I still don't really get wtf is going on with his claim or lack thereof, but he at least doesn't seem to be actively _obstructing_ town, which is good I guess? and certainly better than I feared.
> tbh² - reserving judgement for a bit, but overall liking her thoughts and relaxitudiness. also her cluelessness about AC:NH in general seems like non-TMI
> Bluwiikoon - Nudged slightly down because of his claim, which seems a bit odd for the reasons I gave and IMO wasn't a good idea at all if he is town, but I'm still inclined to give him the benefit of the doubt. (However, all this sketchy follow-up isn't helping him out of the hole he's dug himself into, and may push me the other way before EoD.)
> 
> *manila clam*
> JackPK - Has been kind of a nonentity, like keifeo pointed out. And having now made this list I'm realising there aren't really quite as many people as I thought who fall into the same category. At the same time, I super empathise with feeling lost in the early phases when there isn't much mechstuff to work with. So. circular thoughts, head gridlocked
> Mawile - another vague absentee tbh. more active than Jack, but not really any more readable imo. let's come back to this later
> IndigoEmmy - presumably not got her laptop back yet? I forget the details
> M Plus 7 - I have never had a great idea of how to read her, so this is more of a "nothing to say". I found her sudden push on Blu odd when it happened, since at the time I was townreading him, but in light of recent events I'm happy to assume for the moment that she was genuinely just picking up on something that seemed off.
> 
> *coconut*
> Mist1422 - keeps saying she'll say something, and then not. c'mon mist give us something to work with
> Von Fu - Not loving their insistence on going on and on about how nobody should be reading anything into their fake scumslip because it was just memery, even though the whole point is that meming about being scum _can be AI_ as a form of WIFOM. This has been explained at least once inthread and tbqh it's starting to seem like wilful misinterpretation/defeating strawmen. (The thing of talking about Blu's mention of Pietro as if it were a jester soft, which happened while I was typing this, is another good example of that, I think)


Thanks! I have some questions -

Why does being clueless about the flavor make tbh more towny? Or is there something specific you're referring to there that I'm just not thinking of right now? I think I agree with your read in general, though. 

I'm not sure I agree with your thought on VF here, I'm having some trouble seeing how the memeing and their follow-up wouldn't be like, approximately how they'd act as either alignment? Could you try and explain some more? 

I do want to try to sell you and Eif on MP being town because I definitely felt something last night, but I don't think that's super relevant/useful just at this moment. Also just for the record, the one who pointed out that about RSP was Eifie, not me (also tyty for calling us strong hehe.)


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

Redstrykephoenix said:


> not only is there no flavor that even comes close to that, i just don't believe you [Emmy]


Can you tell me more?


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

@IndigoEmmy, can I ask what made you want to claim when you did?


----------



## Tangrowth

Ahhh! I thought I'd have more time. I'll be here ASAP.


----------



## Bluwiikoon

OMG Emmy changed her icon to the kin I assigned her  (I made a big post earlier on in the thread attributing characters to people, jokingly!)

Anyway, I'm awake! And I need to... dare I say it... hydrate ^^


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

M Plus 7 said:


> Ahhh! I thought I'd have more time. I'll be here ASAP.


Hey! Did you learn that you were taken on an island tour last night?


----------



## Mawile

Bluwiikoon (3) (tbh^2 #605, von fu #622, m plus 7 #600)
Von Fu (3) (IndigoEmmy #1005, kokorico #1002, trebek #800)
M Plus 7 (1) (JackPK #813)
JackPK (1) (bbt's Huskeldeo #401)
Emmy (1) (Redstrykephoenix #894)

+ 2 nonvoters in the form of me and Blu right now
(i wanna hear from m+7 before voting tbh)


----------



## Mawile

Mawile said:


> Bluwiikoon (3) (tbh^2 #605, von fu #622, m plus 7 #600)
> Von Fu (3) (IndigoEmmy #1005, kokorico #1002, trebek #800)
> M Plus 7 (1) (JackPK #813)
> JackPK (1) (bbt's Huskeldeo #401)
> Emmy (1) (Redstrykephoenix #894)
> 
> + 2 nonvoters in the form of me and Blu right now
> (i wanna hear from m+7 before voting tbh)


i can't count, it's 3 nonvoters: me, Blu, Mist


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

Bluwiikoon said:


> (I made a big post earlier on in the thread attributing characters to people, jokingly!)


(I don't think I ever said, Julian is great for me haha, thank you)


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

@Mist1422 you around? Would be great to hear more from you before EOD.


----------



## Tangrowth

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> M Plus 7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh! I thought I'd have more time. I'll be here ASAP.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! Did you learn that you were taken on an island tour last night?
Click to expand...

I did actually! What does that mean?


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

M Plus 7 said:


> bbt's Huskeldeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M Plus 7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh! I thought I'd have more time. I'll be here ASAP.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! Did you learn that you were taken on an island tour last night?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did actually! What does that mean?
Click to expand...

Okay cool. It confirms a claim Blu made. Would be interested in getting more of your thoughts on him after catching up.


----------



## Tangrowth

tbh² said:


> bbt's Huskeldeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey tbh and Trebek, what do you think of MP's big post or push on Blu as it relates to her alignment? I feel like I townread it due to knowing things about how she works as town / how she approaches mafia so I'm curious to know what you think without as much of that knowledge.
> 
> 
> 
> i am biased because she literally did completely mindmeld with me, but that notwithstanding i think it reads similarly to her restlessness in snom (like finding a lead and unraveling it) and not the sort of ... comparatively aimless detectivework from cats
Click to expand...

I appreciate it, but I would be hesitant to town read me because I'm different than Cats... my wolf range is much better than that.


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

Oh also I think Eifie wants to set you on fire MP, but it's okay I disagree and she's not here. 



kokorico said:


> I don't know why I still feel positive about him, everything he says is just making the case against him stronger and stronger


Can you try to explain this to me?


----------



## Tangrowth

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> M Plus 7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bbt's Huskeldeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M Plus 7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh! I thought I'd have more time. I'll be here ASAP.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! Did you learn that you were taken on an island tour last night?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did actually! What does that mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay cool. It confirms a claim Blu made. Would be interested in getting more of your thoughts on him after catching up.
Click to expand...

I was actually thinking while away that maybe I was too hard on him. I still think he acted suspiciously but it's absolutely plausible he's a town PR.


----------



## Tangrowth

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> Oh also I think Eifie wants to set you on fire MP, but it's okay I disagree and she's not here.
> 
> 
> 
> kokorico said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why I still feel positive about him, everything he says is just making the case against him stronger and stronger
> 
> 
> 
> Can you try to explain this to me?
Click to expand...

Tell her that you know me better. But also why?


----------



## Tangrowth

Trebek said:


> tbh² said:
> 
> 
> 
> granted i realize there were time limitations in cats, but i think there was a different amount of ... WIM, i guess? like i very vividly remember her going "i can't sleep, i have to figure out koko/trebek" in a way that i don't think she was tonally approaching in cats. even if she had had the capacity to
> 
> -m
> 
> 
> 
> wait im smooth braining what does WIM mean
Click to expand...

It's me basically.

I'm only half-kidding.


----------



## tbh²

kokorico said:


> my issue with this is it doesn't work the other way round
> 
> like, if someone knows my real phone number (like, oh, all of my family and many of my professional contacts) they can see every group I'm in and everything I've posted publicly


oh god. i had no idea. this is scary tbh


kokorico said:


> Oh, I stand corrected, the "conspiracy theorist website" is actually mafia-related, the title just confused me for a sec: https://mafiagg.fandom.com/wiki/IlluminatiLizard_and_Meteornate's_guide_to_playing_as_Mafia


illuminatilizard. lmfao
- rari


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

M Plus 7 said:


> Tell her that you know me better. But also why?


See #944


----------



## tbh²

kokorico said:


> tbh² said:
> 
> 
> 
> we're tending to discuss reads more in the chat than here, which can have... unideal effects sometimes. if you have questions about our progression on blu, feel free to ask away.
> 
> 
> 
> not quite what you said, but I am interested in your read on VF if any
Click to expand...

lol i just saw this. hh, the memeing (around 61/etc) was pretty NAI to us but i think the progression on blu was ... questionable? in 622 vf agrees that their joke was 'obvious' and that blu's reactions seemed more forced than normal, votes him, and then turns back around in 651 with what sounds like a walkback (pointing out that there were reads made off of others' reactions to vm's joke in tvtropes) and partial blu defense

rari's/my postgame cred read is vf/blu w/w off of those two interactions. though blu v could be compatible with vf w just fine


----------



## JackPK

Mawile said:


> Mawile said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bluwiikoon (3) (tbh^2 #605, von fu #622, m plus 7 #600)
> Von Fu (3) (IndigoEmmy #1005, kokorico #1002, trebek #800)
> M Plus 7 (1) (JackPK #813)
> JackPK (1) (bbt's Huskeldeo #401)
> Emmy (1) (Redstrykephoenix #894)
> 
> + 2 nonvoters in the form of me and Blu right now
> (i wanna hear from m+7 before voting tbh)
> 
> 
> 
> i can't count, it's 3 nonvoters: me, Blu, Mist
Click to expand...

it's really jarring me how much smaller this game is than the past few (barring snom which I didn't watch that closely)

9 votes being nearly everybody is incredibly bizarre


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

tbh² said:


> i agree that it's conceivable that he's villa and got unlucky/stressed but i think that it feels a bit off from cats or snom, to the point of like ... atm *i feel like the steps i take to read blu as villa take me out of expected meta right now,* and in a vacuum where i don't know his playstyle i still think he's looking the worst so far (in which case the VT soft/ranged flavor talk/PR spec is harder for me to forgive)


Could you go more into depth about this?


----------



## Tangrowth

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> Oh also also
> 
> 
> 
> M Plus 7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bbt's Huskeldeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of feel like when all the VTs in Snom Mafia were talking about the secret password club thing and I read the posts in question like three times and couldn't figure out at all what was being danced around
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really sorry, I'm trying. I'm going to have to be a dog with a bone for a bit here.
> 
> Let me think about another way to explain it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apology Reads: MP7 doesn't apologize to me if she's mafia and doesn't actually want me to understand...?!
Click to expand...

I'm torn between loving this because you really understand my brain and getting paranoid of you having TMI, lmao.


----------



## Tangrowth

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> I have read nothing since I went to sleep and probably won't be back for a couple hours but here are Eifie thoughts (which are not random crap Eifie no bad labels!!):
> 
> She strongly opposes "this would happen in scum chat instead of itt" reads on principle, which I think refers to tbh's read on RSP
> 
> She thinks everyone jumping on Blu is "tf" and "idgi" and like, one of those pushes for NAI reasons like ~hypocrisy~ and ~self-contradiction~ (I guess I could see this, though lol wagon velocity reads.)
> 
> She thinks MP just came in and tried to bury Blu for ??? reasons, she doesn't buy that after the 9er where I mostly styled on MP she'd just call me town so easily, and thinks she's trying to pocket me (and I acknowledge I'm uniquely susceptible to being pocketed by MP's tone and that's why I asked MP about her read on me.) I assume she read the reasons I dashed off about liking MP last night so I'm not sure if this is her not knowing MP as well and not seeing it, or her distance from MP / the game allowing her to see things more clearly.
> 
> Her "postgame cred" read is Jack/MP w/w, presumably because Jack had TMI on the fact that MP was burying Blu for spurious reasons so those reasons looked more spurious to him, although originally she said Jack was maybe good for pointing that fact out but no one wants to go for MP anyway.
> 
> She has no interest in taking questions, and I have no interest in strongarming her into taking them given that she isn't supposed to be playing this game.


I would love to talk to bbt about the Blu stuff and try to explain it better if she doesn't understand it.


----------



## Tangrowth

Also I play differently here than I do on MU, so I wonder if that's a thing.


----------



## tbh²

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> Could you go more into depth about this?


blu's reaction to your counterclaim in endgame cats elicited a very different kind of stress than what he's displaying here imo. the like, defensiveness and emphasis on "i am ready/prepared to fullclaim!" feel kind of "look at me i'm so town" in a way that wasn't there before i think?

granted that's partially because the cc in cats was like. a Grand Betrayal. but aside from that i think he reached a solviness in cats (and particularly in snom) that he isn't here, and maybe that's an unfair comparison bc it's d1, but
-m


----------



## Tangrowth

M Plus 7 said:


> bbt's Huskeldeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have read nothing since I went to sleep and probably won't be back for a couple hours but here are Eifie thoughts (which are not random crap Eifie no bad labels!!):
> 
> She strongly opposes "this would happen in scum chat instead of itt" reads on principle, which I think refers to tbh's read on RSP
> 
> She thinks everyone jumping on Blu is "tf" and "idgi" and like, one of those pushes for NAI reasons like ~hypocrisy~ and ~self-contradiction~ (I guess I could see this, though lol wagon velocity reads.)
> 
> She thinks MP just came in and tried to bury Blu for ??? reasons, she doesn't buy that after the 9er where I mostly styled on MP she'd just call me town so easily, and thinks she's trying to pocket me (and I acknowledge I'm uniquely susceptible to being pocketed by MP's tone and that's why I asked MP about her read on me.) I assume she read the reasons I dashed off about liking MP last night so I'm not sure if this is her not knowing MP as well and not seeing it, or her distance from MP / the game allowing her to see things more clearly.
> 
> Her "postgame cred" read is Jack/MP w/w, presumably because Jack had TMI on the fact that MP was burying Blu for spurious reasons so those reasons looked more spurious to him, although originally she said Jack was maybe good for pointing that fact out but no one wants to go for MP anyway.
> 
> She has no interest in taking questions, and I have no interest in strongarming her into taking them given that she isn't supposed to be playing this game.
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to talk to bbt about the Blu stuff and try to explain it better if she doesn't understand it.
Click to expand...

Wait, that sounded potentially bad. It's on me to explain it better, not her to inherently understand it.


----------



## Von Fu

M Plus 7 said:


> bbt's Huskeldeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M Plus 7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh! I thought I'd have more time. I'll be here ASAP.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! Did you learn that you were taken on an island tour last night?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did actually! What does that mean?
Click to expand...

okay wow *unvote*


----------



## tbh²

tbh² said:


> i think he reached a solviness in cats/snom


maybe not even that alone. like ... restlessness?


----------



## Mawile

Von Fu (3) (IndigoEmmy #1005, kokorico #1002, trebek #800)
Bluwiikoon (2) (tbh^2 #605, m plus 7 #600)
M Plus 7 (1) (JackPK #813)
JackPK (1) (bbt's Huskeldeo #401)
Emmy (1) (Redstrykephoenix #894)

nonvoters: Mawile, Blu, Mist, Von Fu


----------



## tbh²

@M Plus 7 did you not know the identity of whoever jailed you?


----------



## Bluwiikoon

I feel bad because I think mewtini has a high opinion of me after stuff in Snomfia, but I always just kind of feel like I'm stumbling and bumbling  I definitely may have tried to be too "smart" on D1!


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

VF / Trebek, sorry, I'm confused why you think Blu couldn't be telling the truth about having a role that messages the person he targeted regardless of his alignment. Like I'm pretty sure MP/Blu aren't w/w, sure, but I'm not really putting the pieces together about how MP7 confirming Blu's claim inherently makes Blu town?


----------



## Tangrowth

tbh² said:


> @M Plus 7 did you not know the identity of whoever jailed you?


Wait, is that what being taken to an island was? That makes sense.

I do not know, no.


----------



## tbh²

it is not just the solviness honestly, it's the attitude that led you to be that dynamic in snom
i think you also felt townier in cats d1 than you do here
-m


----------



## Tangrowth

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> VF / Trebek, sorry, I'm confused why you think Blu couldn't be telling the truth about having a role that messages the person he targeted regardless of his alignment. Like I'm pretty sure MP/Blu aren't w/w, sure, but I'm not really putting the pieces together about how MP7 confirming Blu's claim inherently makes Blu town?


This is just my POV, but I think especially after _Dark Fishing Bros_, we should pretty much never do this. I would have been vocally so against it in Cats but it was against my own interests.

Any role can be any alignment as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## tbh²

M Plus 7 said:


> Wait, is that what being taken to an island was? That makes sense.
> 
> I do not know, no.


thanks! yeah, blu said that that was why he mentioned the island tour thing to you - softclaiming jailer to his target
i asked because i was wondering why (if you knew that it was blu who jailed you) you wouldn't have included that in your read consideration. i see now
-m


----------



## Tangrowth

Someone talk to me about Mawile.


----------



## Tangrowth

tbh² said:


> M Plus 7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, is that what being taken to an island was? That makes sense.
> 
> I do not know, no.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks! yeah, blu said that that was why he mentioned the island tour thing to you - softclaiming jailer to his target
> i asked because i was wondering why (if you knew that it was blu who jailed you) you wouldn't have included that in your read consideration. i see now
> -m
Click to expand...

Well, I am pretty dense about role claims, so it didn't occur to me he was softclaiming, haha. Makes sense now.


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

M Plus 7 said:


> Wait, that sounded potentially bad. It's on me to explain it better, not her to inherently understand it.


I asked if she had any specific questions and she said she just wants to rail and throw popcorn from ascended spec chat. Sorry.


----------



## tbh²

M Plus 7 said:


> Someone talk to me about Mawile.


he was wolf a few games ago (tvtropes) and extremely wooden/didn't make any dynamic reads like he is now
strong TL for that alone for now, i kinda don't know if i think he would be able to make a switch this huge between effectively two games
-m


----------



## tbh²

M Plus 7 said:


> Someone talk to me about Mawile.


he’s pressed a bit on vf’s awkward blu progression and gave his thoughts on that. i don’t remember much else, but i think that his tone is pretty towny and excited. contrasts well with his apprehensive demeanor in tvt, where he was mafia.
- rari


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

I do not remember a lot of TVT so I'm sheeping tbh on "not today"ing Mawile until I get the chance to do my own due diligence there


----------



## tbh²

tbh² said:


> sniped by literally myself
> - tbh²


----------



## tbh²

M Plus 7 said:


> Well, I am pretty dense about role claims, so it didn't occur to me he was softclaiming, haha. Makes sense now.


no dw. i kind of worded that wrong. i was assuming that a jailer's target would get like, mod confirmation of the jailer's identity - that was the premise i was working with. not the softclaim
-m


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

Hey tbh2, just curious, what is something that you two disagree the most on? As you've presented a somewhat united front in thread


----------



## Tangrowth

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> M Plus 7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, that sounded potentially bad. It's on me to explain it better, not her to inherently understand it.
> 
> 
> 
> I asked if she had any specific questions and she said she just wants to rail and throw popcorn from ascended spec chat. Sorry.
Click to expand...

That's fair, just tell her she can engage with me any time she wants and I'd be happy to.


----------



## Tangrowth

Thanks for the thoughts on Mawile, rari and mewtini. I wasn't really sure what to make of him yet.


----------



## Tangrowth

tbh² said:


> lol metareads haha.


What a mood.


----------



## Bluwiikoon

The way I see it, I'm probably gonna get shanked tonight regardless because I have a confirmed power so I'm just like... I dunno! ^^; Maybe one more person can experience a relaxing island tour

...if this ends up being another game where maf keeps me alive just to be a scapegoat for suspicion I'm gonna be so


----------



## Tangrowth

JackPK said:


> holy fuck guys y'all like doubled the size of the thread while I was afk
> 
> it is 3:45 am and I frankly don't have the energy to closely read anything but I have skimmed
> 
> blu seems most plausible to me as a first-time power role nervous about first-timing, and I think the post folks are claiming is softing vanilla could ambiguously be interpreted as either softing vanilla ("oh, what are the odds" sarcastically) or softing non-vanilla ("oh, what are the odds" earnestly)
> 
> I don't like how blu got pounced on so fast over what I see as nothing, so voting *M Plus 7* for now
> 
> going to sleep now see y'all in 10 hours or so zzzzzzz


So you're voting me because you disagree with me, or...? I'll need you to talk to me about this some more so I can better understand your thought process if you don't mind.


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> kokorico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bbt's Huskeldeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bbt's Huskeldeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> there's no flour in AC lmao
> 
> 
> 
> why you have to be mad :(
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well it's the worst wordplay in the game so far, and that's a pretty low bar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nah
> 
> @Keldeo explain.
Click to expand...

Ohh I think I get what this post means now btw. (my bets were on it being about baking or gardening lol.)

I believe what Eifie meant was it's not wordplay - because there is no flour in AC there are no "millers", so the "outsider" role name isn't AI: it was either put in the game to be thematic or fakeclaimed on purpose to be thematic.

I personally don't think Emmy's claim is at all falsifiable, which. :|.


----------



## Von Fu

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> Von Fu said:
> 
> 
> 
> if mp7 comes in later and clears you then i'll change my vote but until then i am pretty confident you are mafia
> 
> 
> 
> VM, could you walk me through your thought process here? I think I agree with kokorico that Blu probably expects MP7 to confirm this regardless of Blu's alignment / probably wouldn't claim something so easily falsifiable?
Click to expand...

it'd be a bit hard to walk through that thought process without claiming tbh


----------



## Tangrowth

Bluwiikoon said:


> The way I see it, I'm probably gonna get shanked tonight regardless because I have a confirmed power so I'm just like... I dunno! ^^; Maybe one more person can experience a relaxing island tour
> 
> ...if this ends up being another game where maf keeps me alive just to be a scapegoat for suspicion I'm gonna be so


If you had complete control over today's result, who would you want to yeet?


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

Von Fu said:


> bbt's Huskeldeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Von Fu said:
> 
> 
> 
> if mp7 comes in later and clears you then i'll change my vote but until then i am pretty confident you are mafia
> 
> 
> 
> VM, could you walk me through your thought process here? I think I agree with kokorico that Blu probably expects MP7 to confirm this regardless of Blu's alignment / probably wouldn't claim something so easily falsifiable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it'd be a bit hard to walk through that thought process without claiming tbh
Click to expand...

Uhhhh okay. Don't claim.


----------



## JackPK

Mawile said:


> Von Fu (3) (IndigoEmmy #1005, kokorico #1002, trebek #800)
> Bluwiikoon (2) (tbh^2 #605, m plus 7 #600)
> M Plus 7 (1) (JackPK #813)
> JackPK (1) (bbt's Huskeldeo #401)
> Emmy (1) (Redstrykephoenix #894)
> 
> nonvoters: Mawile, Blu, Mist, Von Fu


placing my vote on *Bluwiikoon* now to balance the wagons for my aforementioned datagathering purposes, although I'm not strongly convinced in any direction

I kinda feel like [randomly selected one of the current wagons]/[randomly selected person who isn't currently a wagon] has a better chance of hitting at least one wolf than Von/Blu does? but this is a gut feeling, I don't have any logic behind it


----------



## Tangrowth

I agree, I think let's keep the claims to a minimum overall unless you're under explicit pressure.


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

VM, do you like confidently believe Blu is town now, then? Help me understand where you're at, if you could.


----------



## qenya

ok, something came up, I have very little time to reply to stuff and will probably not be back before eod, sorry

couple of things in response to questions



bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> So I don't know anything about this game, would any flavors or Orville specifically be alignment indicative?


nope, not in the slightest, sorry



bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> Why does being clueless about the flavor make tbh more towny? Or is there something specific you're referring to there that I'm just not thinking of right now? I think I agree with your read in general, though.


I was thinking that at least one person in scumchat is likely to have played ACNH, and so lack of knowledge about ACNH is a weak indicator that one has not been receiving that person's wisdom

I concede it's not a great read, I think I'll look over raritini's iso before next round



bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> I'm not sure I agree with your thought on VF here, I'm having some trouble seeing how the memeing and their follow-up wouldn't be like, approximately how they'd act as either alignment? Could you try and explain some more?


certainly I can see that the "fake scumslip" might well be done by either town or mafia, but they would be doing it for different reasons: town to blow off steam / lighten the mood, scum to create illusion that the tactic is "too dangerous" for scum

it's not that I think the meme itself is AI (like I said, more people made the same joke than any realistic size of the scumteam), it's that they tried to shut down any mention of it as "just a joke" instead of actually accepting it as a thing worthy of discussion

then later on they did something similar with taking blu's mention of jesters, which obviously _was_ meant as a joke (bc why would a jester claim?) and treating it as remotely serious

I wouldn't say I'm wedded to this as an idea but I would rather see them yeeted rn than Emmy or Blu



bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> I do want to try to sell you and Eif on MP being town because I definitely felt something last night, but I don't think that's super relevant/useful just at this moment. Also just for the record, the one who pointed out that about RSP was Eifie, not me (also tyty for calling us strong hehe.)


agreed not super relevant, let's return to this toMorrow



bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> Can you try to explain this to me?





tbh² said:


> kokorico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tbh² said:
> 
> 
> 
> we're tending to discuss reads more in the chat than here, which can have... unideal effects sometimes. if you have questions about our progression on blu, feel free to ask away.
> 
> 
> 
> not quite what you said, but I am interested in your read on VF if any
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol i just saw this. hh, the memeing (around 61/etc) was pretty NAI to us but i think the progression on blu was ... questionable? in 622 vf agrees that their joke was 'obvious' and that blu's reactions seemed more forced than normal, votes him, and then turns back around in 651 with what sounds like a walkback (pointing out that there were reads made off of others' reactions to vm's joke in tvtropes) and partial blu defense
> 
> rari's/my postgame cred read is vf/blu w/w off of those two interactions. though blu v could be compatible with vf w just fine
Click to expand...

honestly do not have time to reply to this, sorry

let's talk more toMorrow


----------



## Tangrowth

M Plus 7 said:


> I agree, I think let's keep the claims to a minimum overall unless you're under explicit pressure.


Although I suppose VF may be under enough pressure if that vote tally that Jack quoted is updated.


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

JackPK said:


> I kinda feel like [randomly selected one of the current wagons]/[randomly selected person who isn't currently a wagon] has a better chance of hitting at least one wolf than Von/Blu does? but this is a gut feeling, I don't have any logic behind it


How does your read on Blu (if any) interact with your read on MP? 

What do you think of Blu's claim?


----------



## Tangrowth

kokorico said:


> M Plus 7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Blu not be honest?
> 
> 
> 
> Because there's just been a whole conversation about how it's not usually a good idea to reveal information about town PRs this early in the game? I get what you're pointing out but I don't see how it reads as scummy
Click to expand...

I'm not sure if I like this response.


----------



## JackPK

M Plus 7 said:


> JackPK said:
> 
> 
> 
> holy fuck guys y'all like doubled the size of the thread while I was afk
> 
> it is 3:45 am and I frankly don't have the energy to closely read anything but I have skimmed
> 
> blu seems most plausible to me as a first-time power role nervous about first-timing, and I think the post folks are claiming is softing vanilla could ambiguously be interpreted as either softing vanilla ("oh, what are the odds" sarcastically) or softing non-vanilla ("oh, what are the odds" earnestly)
> 
> I don't like how blu got pounced on so fast over what I see as nothing, so voting *M Plus 7* for now
> 
> going to sleep now see y'all in 10 hours or so zzzzzzz
> 
> 
> 
> So you're voting me because you disagree with me, or...? I'll need you to talk to me about this some more so I can better understand your thought process if you don't mind.
Click to expand...

I was initially reading your push against blu as not well founded and quite possibly scum making a mountain out of a molehill in order to make a townie look bad and whip up a wagon against them

since you have backed off since then (and prob my headache is contributing to this), I am feeling less convinced in that read and both of y'all are more null to me


----------



## Bluwiikoon

M Plus 7 said:


> Bluwiikoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> The way I see it, I'm probably gonna get shanked tonight regardless because I have a confirmed power so I'm just like... I dunno! ^^; Maybe one more person can experience a relaxing island tour
> 
> ...if this ends up being another game where maf keeps me alive just to be a scapegoat for suspicion I'm gonna be so
> 
> 
> 
> If you had complete control over today's result, who would you want to yeet?
Click to expand...

Fam I really don't know x___x People really don't like my uneasy vibes about Von Fu, but I don't have much else to really go on? I also feel sad/uneasy about tbhtbh because like... I'm not sure if I'm actually playing differently, or if I'm being led to think that way so I get more nervous. My brain is a bit of a muddle!


----------



## Von Fu

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> VM, do you like confidently believe Blu is town now, then? Help me understand where you're at, if you could.


I don't even know anymore tbh

all I actually know is that MP7 is town


----------



## qenya

kokorico said:


> I wouldn't say I'm wedded to this as an idea but I would rather see them yeeted rn than Emmy or Blu


and tbqh, backing the wagon was at least 50% a way of ensuring the eod wagons were not Emmy/Blu


----------



## Tangrowth

JackPK said:


> M Plus 7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackPK said:
> 
> 
> 
> holy fuck guys y'all like doubled the size of the thread while I was afk
> 
> it is 3:45 am and I frankly don't have the energy to closely read anything but I have skimmed
> 
> blu seems most plausible to me as a first-time power role nervous about first-timing, and I think the post folks are claiming is softing vanilla could ambiguously be interpreted as either softing vanilla ("oh, what are the odds" sarcastically) or softing non-vanilla ("oh, what are the odds" earnestly)
> 
> I don't like how blu got pounced on so fast over what I see as nothing, so voting *M Plus 7* for now
> 
> going to sleep now see y'all in 10 hours or so zzzzzzz
> 
> 
> 
> So you're voting me because you disagree with me, or...? I'll need you to talk to me about this some more so I can better understand your thought process if you don't mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was initially reading your push against blu as not well founded and quite possibly scum making a mountain out of a molehill in order to make a townie look bad and whip up a wagon against them
> 
> since you have backed off since then (and prob my headache is contributing to this), I am feeling less convinced in that read and both of y'all are more null to me
Click to expand...

So if I had come in here and doubled down on it, you'd find me more suspicious, am I right?


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

*bluwiikoon*

bc honestly it really seemed like they were floundering there


----------



## JackPK

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> JackPK said:
> 
> 
> 
> I kinda feel like [randomly selected one of the current wagons]/[randomly selected person who isn't currently a wagon] has a better chance of hitting at least one wolf than Von/Blu does? but this is a gut feeling, I don't have any logic behind it
> 
> 
> 
> How does your read on Blu (if any) interact with your read on MP?
> 
> What do you think of Blu's claim?
Click to expand...

my last post covers your first question, I think

jailer seems reasonable given MP7's confirmation of the island tour, but as others have said, that's not indicative of alignment


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

Bluwiikoon said:


> People really don't like my uneasy vibes about Von Fu, but I don't have much else to really go on?


Can you talk more about this? I think they're actually the top wagon right now?


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

not anymore


----------



## Tangrowth

I don't want to yeet VF.


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

there is a chance however small that both blu and mp7 are mafia and i've been gambling a lot recently so i'm just gonna ride that


----------



## Tangrowth

Bluwiikoon said:


> M Plus 7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bluwiikoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> The way I see it, I'm probably gonna get shanked tonight regardless because I have a confirmed power so I'm just like... I dunno! ^^; Maybe one more person can experience a relaxing island tour
> 
> ...if this ends up being another game where maf keeps me alive just to be a scapegoat for suspicion I'm gonna be so
> 
> 
> 
> If you had complete control over today's result, who would you want to yeet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fam I really don't know x___x People really don't like my uneasy vibes about Von Fu, but I don't have much else to really go on? I also feel sad/uneasy about tbhtbh because like... I'm not sure if I'm actually playing differently, or if I'm being led to think that way so I get more nervous. My brain is a bit of a muddle!
Click to expand...

What town reads do you have?


----------



## Tangrowth

Redstrykephoenix said:


> there is a chance however small that both blu and mp7 are mafia and i've been gambling a lot recently so i'm just gonna ride that


That'd be neat, but nah, I would have destroyed him for the cred.


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

M Plus 7 said:


> I don't want to yeet VF.


Can you tell me about this?


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

I'm ??? ?? about where to go tbh.


----------



## tbh²

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> Hey tbh2, just curious, what is something that you two disagree the most on? As you've presented a somewhat united front in thread


i think for the most part our tierlists are pretty similar, but we disagree on like ... microreads/smaller orderings? i (mewt) had to sell rari on my blu read early on, as i mentioned, and i'm maybe TLing emmy for now while rari is not. i'm also strongly TRing mawile which isn't quite as true of rari
-m


----------



## Tangrowth

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> M Plus 7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to yeet VF.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell me about this?
Click to expand...

Let me try to, sure. Give me a few minutes to compose my feelings on them.


----------



## Tangrowth

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> I'm ??? ?? about where to go tbh.


I'm there too, but it is Day 1, so I say let's just create a POE and yeet within that, even if part of me still wants to yeet Blu (it's my gut).


----------



## Tangrowth

M Plus 7 said:


> bbt's Huskeldeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm ??? ?? about where to go tbh.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm there too, but it is Day 1, so I say let's just create a POE and yeet within that, even if part of me still wants to yeet Blu (it's my gut).
Click to expand...

And those two things aren't mutually exclusive, Blu would be in my POE fwiw. Just saying that we should consider who else should be there.


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

M Plus 7 said:


> bbt's Huskeldeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm ??? ?? about where to go tbh.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm there too, but it is Day 1, so I say let's just create a POE and yeet within that, even if part of me still wants to yeet Blu (it's my gut).
Click to expand...

Mm, yeah, you're right. There's no need to solve the whole game today.


----------



## JackPK

M Plus 7 said:


> JackPK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M Plus 7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackPK said:
> 
> 
> 
> holy fuck guys y'all like doubled the size of the thread while I was afk
> 
> it is 3:45 am and I frankly don't have the energy to closely read anything but I have skimmed
> 
> blu seems most plausible to me as a first-time power role nervous about first-timing, and I think the post folks are claiming is softing vanilla could ambiguously be interpreted as either softing vanilla ("oh, what are the odds" sarcastically) or softing non-vanilla ("oh, what are the odds" earnestly)
> 
> I don't like how blu got pounced on so fast over what I see as nothing, so voting *M Plus 7* for now
> 
> going to sleep now see y'all in 10 hours or so zzzzzzz
> 
> 
> 
> So you're voting me because you disagree with me, or...? I'll need you to talk to me about this some more so I can better understand your thought process if you don't mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was initially reading your push against blu as not well founded and quite possibly scum making a mountain out of a molehill in order to make a townie look bad and whip up a wagon against them
> 
> since you have backed off since then (and prob my headache is contributing to this), I am feeling less convinced in that read and both of y'all are more null to me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if I had come in here and doubled down on it, you'd find me more suspicious, am I right?
Click to expand...

yeah, I think so. especially since (if I'm remembering right) while you were gone overnight, public sentiment tilted a bit more against blu contingent on the island tour claim, so coming in and both backing off and confirming that claim seems like you are not wolf (if he is villager). (I don't feel like y'all are w/w bc that would be a dangerous initial push? so v/v is the most likely scenario I guess, although I'm not significantly more confident in that than the generalized "everybody has a 70%ish chance of being v")

thinking this through in the process of writing this post, I will *unvote*


----------



## Tangrowth

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> M Plus 7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bbt's Huskeldeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm ??? ?? about where to go tbh.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm there too, but it is Day 1, so I say let's just create a POE and yeet within that, even if part of me still wants to yeet Blu (it's my gut).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mm, yeah, you're right. There's no need to solve the whole game today.
Click to expand...

Trust me, I've had to tell myself this 9000 times already.


----------



## JackPK

(which I think brings us back to a tie)


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

tbh² said:


> bbt's Huskeldeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey tbh2, just curious, what is something that you two disagree the most on? As you've presented a somewhat united front in thread
> 
> 
> 
> i think for the most part our tierlists are pretty similar, but we disagree on like ... microreads/smaller orderings? i (mewt) had to sell rari on my blu read early on, as i mentioned, and i'm maybe TLing emmy for now while rari is not. i'm also strongly TRing mawile which isn't quite as true of rari
> -m
Click to expand...

- this is an example of believing that they're having these conversations at least, this seems super consistent with previous posting


----------



## Bluwiikoon

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> Bluwiikoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> People really don't like my uneasy vibes about Von Fu, but I don't have much else to really go on?
> 
> 
> 
> Can you talk more about this? I think they're actually the top wagon right now?
Click to expand...

I just kind of feel like, well, nothing huge usually happens on D1, so when I reacted the way I did to what I saw as an actual possible wolfslip because I lacked context, people really jumped on that and rallied against me. I know jokes be jokes, but they aren't _always_ complete jokes (dark fishing broooos!!). It just really leaves a bad impression on me that people (like VF, RSP and tbhtbh) are critiquing how I responded to that situation, but then also critiquing how I try to explain why I posted the way I did on _response_ to that, and perceive me as constantly bringing up the jokeslip as some kind of bad faith move.


----------



## Tangrowth

Actually, let's see about this.

*kokorico*


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

can we literally just stick to one goddamn wagon without flipping it in the last hour for once


----------



## Tangrowth

Bluwiikoon said:


> bbt's Huskeldeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bluwiikoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> People really don't like my uneasy vibes about Von Fu, but I don't have much else to really go on?
> 
> 
> 
> Can you talk more about this? I think they're actually the top wagon right now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just kind of feel like, well, nothing huge usually happens on D1, so when I reacted the way I did to what I saw as an actual possible wolfslip because I lacked context, people really jumped on that and rallied against me. I know jokes be jokes, but they aren't _always_ complete jokes (dark fishing broooos!!). It just really leaves a bad impression on me that people (like VF, RSP and tbhtbh) are critiquing how I responded to that situation, but then also critiquing how I try to explain why I posted the way I did on _response_ to that, and perceive me as constantly bringing up the jokeslip as some kind of bad faith move.
Click to expand...

This sort of feels like gaslighting (lack of better term), even though I can't imagine that's ever what you intended, Blu.


----------



## Tangrowth

Redstrykephoenix said:


> can we literally just stick to one goddamn wagon without flipping it in the last hour for once


I strongly believe it's in the town's best interest to spread pressure around.


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

M Plus 7 said:


> bbt's Huskeldeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M Plus 7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to yeet VF.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell me about this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me try to, sure. Give me a few minutes to compose my feelings on them.
Click to expand...

Sorry, never mind, I think I might understand.


----------



## Tangrowth

M Plus 7 said:


> Bluwiikoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bbt's Huskeldeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bluwiikoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> People really don't like my uneasy vibes about Von Fu, but I don't have much else to really go on?
> 
> 
> 
> Can you talk more about this? I think they're actually the top wagon right now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just kind of feel like, well, nothing huge usually happens on D1, so when I reacted the way I did to what I saw as an actual possible wolfslip because I lacked context, people really jumped on that and rallied against me. I know jokes be jokes, but they aren't _always_ complete jokes (dark fishing broooos!!). It just really leaves a bad impression on me that people (like VF, RSP and tbhtbh) are critiquing how I responded to that situation, but then also critiquing how I try to explain why I posted the way I did on _response_ to that, and perceive me as constantly bringing up the jokeslip as some kind of bad faith move.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This sort of feels like gaslighting (lack of better term), even though I can't imagine that's ever what you intended, Blu.
Click to expand...

I actually wonder if this is townie.


----------



## Tangrowth

Blu feels trapped, I think it actually reads genuine there. Trying to figure out what it means alignment-wise.


----------



## Mawile

i think these are votes:

Von Fu (3) (IndigoEmmy #1005, kokorico #1002, trebek #800)
Bluwiikoon (2) (Redstrykephoenix #1082,  tbh^2 #605)
JackPK (1) (bbt's Huskeldeo #401)
kokorico (1) (m plus 7 #600)

nonvoters: Mawile, Blu, Mist, Von Fu, JackPK


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

MP, I just realized something and need to know if we're on the same page about it. I don't want to yeet VF and also would not POE them. Would you?


----------



## Tangrowth

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> M Plus 7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bbt's Huskeldeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M Plus 7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to yeet VF.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell me about this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me try to, sure. Give me a few minutes to compose my feelings on them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, never mind, I think I might understand.
Click to expand...

What do you mean?


----------



## tbh²

Bluwiikoon said:


> ...if this ends up being another game where maf keeps me alive just to be a scapegoat for suspicion I'm gonna be so


kind of reads like pre-emptive defense, again
-m


----------



## Tangrowth

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> MP, I just realized something and need to know if we're on the same page about it. I don't want to yeet VF and also would not POE them. Would you?


They are _never_ in my POE today.


----------



## Tangrowth

Let me try to actually build the "why I think VF is town" case.


----------



## tbh²

btw @Bluwiikoon if you are town i am like. very sorry for tunneling you here ... ! :'D just saw your earlier post
-m


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

M Plus 7 said:


> They are _never_ in my POE today.


Cool, that's all what matters for today, right? Who all is in your POE then?


----------



## Tangrowth

M Plus 7 said:


> Actually, let's see about this.
> 
> *kokorico*


Meanwhile, people should talk to me about koko. Response to me feel hedgy in an eh way. Don't have much a read otherwise.


----------



## Mawile

tbh² said:


> Bluwiikoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...if this ends up being another game where maf keeps me alive just to be a scapegoat for suspicion I'm gonna be so
> 
> 
> 
> kind of reads like pre-emptive defense, again
> -m
Click to expand...

i could see this as being either w!Blu trying to do pre-emptive defense as mentioned or as v!Blu feeling frustrated at being placed in a similar situation as a previous game tbh


----------



## tbh²

koko sounds more relaxed/jovial than normal, and i liked the early fruit vendor spec, and i want to TR em for it but need to revisit
-m


----------



## Tangrowth

M Plus 7 said:


> Let me try to actually build the "why I think VF is town" case.


I'm not sure this is worth the time, ahhhh, time is finite!

I... think the way VF actually has handled Blu displays they are lacking information about Blu's alignment completely.


----------



## tbh²

Mawile said:


> v!Blu feeling frustrated at being placed in a similar situation as a previous game tbh


i am admittedly biased because what he said is like, not what happened in snomfia tbh. as someone who was wolf there
but it's also distinctly possible he doesn't realize that ig. but he's sort of been a bit like, defensive as it is so it feels like a pattern to me
-m


----------



## Von Fu

kokorico said:


> bbt's Huskeldeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure I agree with your thought on VF here, I'm having some trouble seeing how the memeing and their follow-up wouldn't be like, approximately how they'd act as either alignment? Could you try and explain some more?
> 
> 
> 
> certainly I can see that the "fake scumslip" might well be done by either town or mafia, but they would be doing it for different reasons: town to blow off steam / lighten the mood, scum to create illusion that the tactic is "too dangerous" for scum
> 
> it's not that I think the meme itself is AI (like I said, more people made the same joke than any realistic size of the scumteam), it's that they tried to shut down any mention of it as "just a joke" instead of actually accepting it as a thing worthy of discussion
> 
> then later on they did something similar with taking blu's mention of jesters, which obviously _was_ meant as a joke (bc why would a jester claim?) and treating it as remotely serious
> 
> I wouldn't say I'm wedded to this as an idea but I would rather see them yeeted rn than Emmy or Blu
> 
> 
> 
> tbh² said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kokorico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tbh² said:
> 
> 
> 
> we're tending to discuss reads more in the chat than here, which can have... unideal effects sometimes. if you have questions about our progression on blu, feel free to ask away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not quite what you said, but I am interested in your read on VF if any
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol i just saw this. hh, the memeing (around 61/etc) was pretty NAI to us but i think the progression on blu was ... questionable? in 622 vf agrees that their joke was 'obvious' and that blu's reactions seemed more forced than normal, votes him, and then turns back around in 651 with what sounds like a walkback (pointing out that there were reads made off of others' reactions to vm's joke in tvtropes) and partial blu defense
> 
> rari's/my postgame cred read is vf/blu w/w off of those two interactions. though blu v could be compatible with vf w just fine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> honestly do not have time to reply to this, sorry
> 
> let's talk more toMorrow
Click to expand...

You just talked about this but then quoted like the same question and said you didn't have time to talk about it?

Also what the actual balls is so weird about saying "Yeah Blu looked suspicious but it's possible I could be wrong" and then unvoting when we had the confirmation from MP7? Like... Isn't that what this game is...

- Fu


----------



## Tangrowth

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> M Plus 7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are _never_ in my POE today.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, that's all what matters for today, right? Who all is in your POE then?
Click to expand...

I haven't spent enough headspace on certain players, sadly... but let me think.

Upper POE: Emmy, RNP/Stryke, Mist

Lower POE: Jack, koko, Blu

I think. Please know that I don't trust rari/mewtini fully but don't want to yeet them on Day 1 here ever.


----------



## Bluwiikoon

Someone tell me how to play game I'm not good at brain


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

is everyone blind or am i just losing brain cells from being tied to stryke


----------



## Mawile

Redstrykephoenix said:


> is everyone blind


wdym


----------



## Von Fu

from where I'm standing, *kokorico* has been giving me some very bad vibes and since Tofu and MP7 seem to feel the same way that's where I'm parking my vote for now

-vm


----------



## Tangrowth

This is a selfish read, but I also feel like Blu was trying to buddy me a bit more here, like and has had TMI that I'm town, but... I don't want to give that much weight if anything.


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

von has done, nothing, but meme as far as i can remember. maybe put a little pressure on a few people. didn't roleclaim.


blu has claimed an incredibly obscure version of the jailer role which i don't even think mf has used and is using one person's testimony as PROOF they're town


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

M Plus 7 said:


> bbt's Huskeldeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M Plus 7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are _never_ in my POE today.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, that's all what matters for today, right? Who all is in your POE then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't spent enough headspace on certain players, sadly... but let me think.
> 
> Upper POE: Emmy, RNP/Stryke, Mist
> 
> Lower POE: Jack, koko, Blu
> 
> I think. Please know that I don't trust rari/mewtini fully but don't want to yeet them on Day 1 here ever.
Click to expand...

Hmm okay, would you join me on Jack?

koko's posting today to me has felt a bit more wide-ranging and like... mechanically thinky than e was in Cats, and although ofc I wasn't paying a ton of attention to em, Eifie thought the same like really early.


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

M Plus 7 said:


> This is a selfish read, but I also feel like Blu was trying to buddy me a bit more here, like and has had TMI that I'm town, but... I don't want to give that much weight if anything.


Sorry I don't understand this sentence, did you drop words?


----------



## Tangrowth

Redstrykephoenix said:


> von has done, nothing, but meme as far as i can remember. maybe put a little pressure on a few people. didn't roleclaim.
> 
> 
> blu has claimed an incredibly obscure version of the jailer role which i don't even think mf has used and is using one person's testimony as PROOF they're town


I don't think VF has TMI, regardless of how much they're solving, which admittedly they're trying to do fmpov.


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

Wait @Bluwiikoon sorry if you already mentioned but what is your read on MP?


----------



## Tangrowth

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> M Plus 7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bbt's Huskeldeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M Plus 7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are _never_ in my POE today.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, that's all what matters for today, right? Who all is in your POE then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't spent enough headspace on certain players, sadly... but let me think.
> 
> Upper POE: Emmy, RNP/Stryke, Mist
> 
> Lower POE: Jack, koko, Blu
> 
> I think. Please know that I don't trust rari/mewtini fully but don't want to yeet them on Day 1 here ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm okay, would you join me on Jack?
> 
> koko's posting today to me has felt a bit more wide-ranging and like... mechanically thinky than e was in Cats, and although ofc I wasn't paying a ton of attention to em, Eifie thought the same like really early.
Click to expand...

Tell me more about Jack, but I'd likely do that, sure.


----------



## Trebek

ok, i’m actually back now! going to quickly catch up on the 7ish pages i missed


----------



## tbh²

Redstrykephoenix said:


> blu has claimed an incredibly obscure version of the jailer role


obscure in what way? that the target isn't fully notified / given jailer identity?


Redstrykephoenix said:


> von has done, nothing, but meme as far as i can remember. maybe put a little pressure on a few people. didn't roleclaim.


not really, no, vf has posted beyond that (eg 622, 651, more in that vein)

i do not want to lynch vf today though


----------



## tbh²

tbh² said:


> Mawile said:
> 
> 
> 
> v!Blu feeling frustrated at being placed in a similar situation as a previous game tbh
> 
> 
> 
> i am admittedly biased because what he said is like, not what happened in snomfia tbh. as someone who was wolf there
> but it's also distinctly possible he doesn't realize that ig. but he's sort of been a bit like, defensive as it is so it feels like a pattern to me
> -m
Click to expand...

fwiw it’s not what happened in cats either. keldeo can attest that we didn’t let blu live just for the scapegoat and the cassandra plan was something that kel came up with in the same Day.
- rari


----------



## Tangrowth

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> M Plus 7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a selfish read, but I also feel like Blu was trying to buddy me a bit more here, like and has had TMI that I'm town, but... I don't want to give that much weight if anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I don't understand this sentence, did you drop words?
Click to expand...

LOL.

Uhh. I _think_ Blu has treated me in a manner that indicates that he *knows* that I am town.


----------



## tbh²

tbh² said:


> i do not want to lynch vf today though


... i think. 
i need to check something
-m


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> mechanically thinky


Rrr this is not the right way to say it but words hard.


----------



## Tangrowth

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> bbt's Huskeldeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> mechanically thinky
> 
> 
> 
> Rrr this is not the right way to say it but words hard.
Click to expand...

Words are indeed hard.


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

what bluwii has described is more like a TOS bodyguard than a fuckin jailer, and as someone who's played a jailer very recently i recall that it was not even anywhere close to what bluwii is claiming in regard to the role.


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

i'm literally going to riot


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

tbh² said:


> fwiw it’s not what happened in cats either. keldeo can attest that we didn’t let blu live just for the scapegoat and the cassandra plan was something that kel came up with in the same Day.
> - rari


Yeah every kill in Cats was because we needed to eliminate specifically that person that night, not to keep others alive - and I came up with the counterclaim plan after all the VTs had claimed

I can see how it could come across as being scapegoated without knowing that, though


----------



## Mawile

brief thoughts on voting:
- disinclined to vote Blu because I want to hear his discussion toMorrow
- VF can't elaborate on Thoughts without claiming, so disinclined to vote them
- ??? for koko tbh


----------



## Herbe

Reminder that the Day will end in 30 minutes.


----------



## Bluwiikoon

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> Wait @Bluwiikoon sorry if you already mentioned but what is your read on MP?


Sad frowny face tbh  If she had denied being taken on the tour that woulda rung major alarm bells in my brain, but I guess people aren't viewing the tour as AI regardless. >< So, her confirming that is good in my eyes, but I'm completely flummoxed as to how to deal with everything else

A firm "ask again later" I think!


----------



## Tangrowth

Actually, maybe my gut still wants to set Blu on fire, but I'm trying to be reasonable about it. 

You know what, let me ISO Jack real fast, Keldeo.


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

M Plus 7 said:


> Tell me more about Jack, but I'd likely do that, sure.


Uhh iirc generally talking about safe stuff / orthogonal to thread, Empoof would call him not in flow, I don't agree with Eifie's read on his initial read on you but I feel meh on how he walked it back


----------



## Tangrowth

Mawile said:


> brief thoughts on voting:
> - disinclined to vote Blu because I want to hear his discussion toMorrow
> - VF can't elaborate on Thoughts without claiming, so disinclined to vote them
> - ??? for koko tbh


What do you think of Jack?


----------



## Tangrowth

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> M Plus 7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me more about Jack, but I'd likely do that, sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Uhh iirc generally talking about safe stuff / orthogonal to thread, Empoof would call him not in flow, I don't agree with Eifie's read on his initial read on you but I feel meh on how he walked it back
Click to expand...

Let me see if I agree. I did feel like he was handling me with... some sort of gloves.


----------



## Bluwiikoon

tbh² said:


> tbh² said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mawile said:
> 
> 
> 
> v!Blu feeling frustrated at being placed in a similar situation as a previous game tbh
> 
> 
> 
> i am admittedly biased because what he said is like, not what happened in snomfia tbh. as someone who was wolf there
> but it's also distinctly possible he doesn't realize that ig. but he's sort of been a bit like, defensive as it is so it feels like a pattern to me
> -m
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fwiw it’s not what happened in cats either. keldeo can attest that we didn’t let blu live just for the scapegoat and the cassandra plan was something that kel came up with in the same Day.
> - rari
Click to expand...

Sorry for saying that if that wasn't the case!! Lategame cats was just really frustrating for me, and that's just kinda how it felt ^^;


----------



## Mawile

M Plus 7 said:


> Mawile said:
> 
> 
> 
> brief thoughts on voting:
> - disinclined to vote Blu because I want to hear his discussion toMorrow
> - VF can't elaborate on Thoughts without claiming, so disinclined to vote them
> - ??? for koko tbh
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think of Jack?
Click to expand...

ig trying to balance wagons could be v!Jack being solvey for the sake of trying to pinpoint mafia, but it could also be w!Jack trying to not get a partner yeeted


----------



## tbh²

Redstrykephoenix said:


> von has done, nothing, but meme as far as i can remember. maybe put a little pressure on a few people. didn't roleclaim.
> 
> 
> blu has claimed an incredibly obscure version of the jailer role which i don't even think mf has used and is using one person's testimony as PROOF they're town


ok i’m not fully caught up but i must say i am at a mindmeld
- rari


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> M Plus 7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me more about Jack, but I'd likely do that, sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Uhh iirc generally talking about safe stuff / orthogonal to thread, Empoof would call him not in flow, I don't agree with Eifie's read on his initial read on you but I feel meh on how he walked it back
Click to expand...

Like I absolutely understand what he means about mechanics focus and the thread being super active because he's one of the old guard and the thread was super active, but there's like... I think more of a sense of genuineness that I should have picked up on by now? Does that make sense?


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

i've seen weirder fuckin roles for a mafioso than what bluwii is claiming


----------



## Tangrowth

JackPK said:


> I will probably say it in every single mafia game I play, but I feel comfortable in mid- to late-game when mechanical interactions start being important and I am completely lost in early game when it's all memes and gutreads


This seems unprompted, if we're talking about pre-emptive defenses being a Thing.


----------



## Herbe

Vote tally:

Von Fu (3) (IndigoEmmy #1005, kokorico #1002, trebek #800)
Bluwiikoon (2) (Redstrykephoenix #1082, tbh^2 #605)
kokorico (2) (m plus 7 #600, Von Fu #1127)
JackPK (1) (bbt's Huskeldeo #401)


nonvoters: Mawile, Blu, Mist, JackPK


----------



## Bluwiikoon

Set me on fire if you want! I feel kind of out of my depth here


----------



## tbh²

M Plus 7 said:


> This seems unprompted, if we're talking about pre-emptive defenses being a Thing.


sorry to talk about ongoing games but he had something happen in a current game that warrants this post imo
-m


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

I also literally just look at everyone else and don't want to vote them that much, which 100% means I'm zomging somewhere but. 

I wanna give Mist and Emmy another day here, I actively liked posting elements or am sheeping a read on [most other people]


----------



## Mawile

Bluwiikoon said:


> Set me on fire if you want! I feel kind of out of my depth here


if you would like to be freed from the game, i can vote you if you would like


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

Bluwiikoon said:


> Set me on fire if you want! I feel kind of out of my depth here


:(


----------



## Bluwiikoon

Redstrykephoenix said:


> i've seen weirder fuckin roles for a mafioso than what bluwii is claiming


I'm just telling you what Herbe told me, fam :(


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

I'm super head full on Blu but in a bad way like I feel like I can see a narrative in both worlds really clearly


----------



## tbh²

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> I'm super head full on Blu but in a bad way like I feel like I can see a narrative in both worlds really clearly


i guess i'm like ... i can see a narrative in both worlds but think that the town world version of him would be more jittery right now
-m


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

Herbe said:


> Vote tally:
> 
> Von Fu (3) (IndigoEmmy #1005, kokorico #1002, trebek #800)
> Bluwiikoon (2) (Redstrykephoenix #1082, tbh^2 #605)
> kokorico (2) (m plus 7 #600, Von Fu #1127)
> JackPK (1) (bbt's Huskeldeo #401)
> 
> 
> nonvoters: Mawile, Blu, Mist, JackPK


@Trebek can you give your take on everyone who's a wagon


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

tbh how do you feel about Jack and koko?


----------



## Tangrowth

Bluwiikoon said:


> Set me on fire if you want! I feel kind of out of my depth here


Noooo if you're town, I don't want to do that!


----------



## Bluwiikoon

I assure you I am jittering all the fucks right now ^^


----------



## Tangrowth

tbh² said:


> M Plus 7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This seems unprompted, if we're talking about pre-emptive defenses being a Thing.
> 
> 
> 
> sorry to talk about ongoing games but he had something happen in a current game that warrants this post imo
> -m
Click to expand...

Acknowledged.


----------



## Tangrowth

I need to leave legacy reads yet I haven't read most of the game lolol.


----------



## Bluwiikoon

MP7 and keld's back and forths have kind of sold me on keeping VF alive but I'm also not sure how I feel about other wagons rn 

So, huge gutread hours!

*tbh²*


----------



## tbh²

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> tbh how do you feel about Jack and koko?


don't know how to read jack, he's in my PoE. i agree with the 'orthogonal' takes tbh
i think koko is townier than e's been in most games so far but i don't really remember eir specific posting
koko is like borderline in my "never lynch d1" pile though in general
-m


----------



## Tangrowth

Hey rari/metwini, what are all of your reads atm, like super quick readslist summary?


----------



## Tangrowth

Bluwiikoon said:


> MP7 and keld's back and forths have kind of sold me on keeping VF alive but I'm also not sure how I feel about other wagons rn
> 
> So, huge gutread hours!
> 
> *tbh²*


Punching above weight.


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

Bluhhh


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

PEOPLE CAN ACT. god you're all behaving as if this isn't literally a game of deception


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

M Plus 7 said:


> Bluwiikoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> MP7 and keld's back and forths have kind of sold me on keeping VF alive but I'm also not sure how I feel about other wagons rn
> 
> So, huge gutread hours!
> 
> *tbh²*
> 
> 
> 
> Punching above weight.
Click to expand...

>rand genuine?


----------



## Tangrowth

Bluwiikoon said:


> I assure you I am jittering all the fucks right now ^^


You know how to mafia. I'm tense AF right now and I'm not even under pressure.


----------



## Bluwiikoon

M Plus 7 said:


> Bluwiikoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> MP7 and keld's back and forths have kind of sold me on keeping VF alive but I'm also not sure how I feel about other wagons rn
> 
> So, huge gutread hours!
> 
> *tbh²*
> 
> 
> 
> Punching above weight.
Click to expand...

Uhhh what does that mean?


----------



## Tangrowth

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> M Plus 7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bluwiikoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> MP7 and keld's back and forths have kind of sold me on keeping VF alive but I'm also not sure how I feel about other wagons rn
> 
> So, huge gutread hours!
> 
> *tbh²*
> 
> 
> 
> Punching above weight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >rand genuine?
Click to expand...

I'm torn. Probably. It could be a move of desperation though.


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

Redstrykephoenix said:


> PEOPLE CAN ACT. god you're all behaving as if this isn't literally a game of deception


I think people are acknowledging that.


----------



## Trebek

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> VF / Trebek, sorry, I'm confused why you think Blu couldn't be telling the truth about having a role that messages the person he targeted regardless of his alignment. Like I'm pretty sure MP/Blu aren't w/w, sure, but I'm not really putting the pieces together about how MP7 confirming Blu's claim inherently makes Blu town?


i was mostly using my spec on if blu was telling the truth about is role in conjunction with my Vibes about his personality in this game. The claim itself doesnt inherently make blu town, but it seems to corrobate my universe of v!blu far more than it does my universe of w!blu, if that makes sense?



bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> @Trebek can you give your take on everyone who's a wagon


im still sorta Eh about VF? like, i still feel weird about a lot of things regarding what theyve said, but MP7's point about it indicating a lack of TMI is making sense to me in a way that i hadnt thought of before
between koko and jack i would probably vote jack 9/10 times right now, but will speedily ISO before making that decision


----------



## Tangrowth

Bluwiikoon said:


> M Plus 7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bluwiikoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> MP7 and keld's back and forths have kind of sold me on keeping VF alive but I'm also not sure how I feel about other wagons rn
> 
> So, huge gutread hours!
> 
> *tbh²*
> 
> 
> 
> Punching above weight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uhhh what does that mean?
Click to expand...

Generally speaking, players in a position under a lot of pressure punching above their weight at EoD tends to be >rand townie, but it depends.


----------



## tbh²

M Plus 7 said:


> Hey rari/metwini, what are all of your reads atm, like super quick readslist summary?


sure! here’s mewt’s tierlist (loosely ordered within tiers)


Spoiler: mewt



OwO: tbh^2
owo: mawile, rsp, bbt
uwu: kokorico, mp7
-w-: trebek, jack, emmy (between this and lower)
nwn: vf, blu
?w?: mist


and here is mine, fully ordered


Spoiler: rari



*queens*
tbh²

*yay*
rsp
bbt

*upper sure*
mawile
mp7

*lower sure*
koko
ryan
emmy

*ech*
jack

*blergh*
blu
vf

*who?*
mist


- rari


----------



## Bluwiikoon

M Plus 7 said:


> Bluwiikoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M Plus 7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bluwiikoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> MP7 and keld's back and forths have kind of sold me on keeping VF alive but I'm also not sure how I feel about other wagons rn
> 
> So, huge gutread hours!
> 
> *tbh²*
> 
> 
> 
> Punching above weight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uhhh what does that mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Generally speaking, players in a position under a lot of pressure punching above their weight at EoD tends to be >rand townie, but it depends.
Click to expand...

I assure you, this is genuine gut! From the depths of my gross stomach


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

ohhhh poor bluwii! they must be so scared right now!

fuck you. i've seen better acting in my brother's 4th grade play


----------



## tbh²

Redstrykephoenix said:


> ohhhh poor bluwii! they must be so scared right now!
> 
> fuck you. i've seen better acting in my brother's 4th grade play


uncalled for
-m


----------



## Tangrowth

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> Redstrykephoenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> PEOPLE CAN ACT. god you're all behaving as if this isn't literally a game of deception
> 
> 
> 
> I think people are acknowledging that.
Click to expand...

I agree, it’s why I have spent so many posts talking about Blu trying to figure it out.


----------



## tbh²

nervous about mp7's point in re: blu voting on us tbh. i think i see it
-m


----------



## Bluwiikoon

@____@ I am not here to deal with this lmao

*Bluwiikoon* gg


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

Redstrykephoenix said:


> ohhhh poor bluwii! they must be so scared right now!
> 
> fuck you. i've seen better acting in my brother's 4th grade play


Jeez chill


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

M Plus 7 said:


> bbt's Huskeldeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M Plus 7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bluwiikoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> MP7 and keld's back and forths have kind of sold me on keeping VF alive but I'm also not sure how I feel about other wagons rn
> 
> So, huge gutread hours!
> 
> *tbh²*
> 
> 
> 
> Punching above weight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >rand genuine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm torn. Probably. It could be a move of desperation though.
Click to expand...

I can't help but think I'm just returning to sender here but I think a desperation vote goes somewhere else with these wagons


----------



## Bluwiikoon

I know where I draw the line


----------



## Novae

it appears I have chosen the exact wrong time to show up


----------



## Trebek

ok honestly, after intial skim of jack's iso: (someone tell me if im crazy about this)

his interactions with the wagons sort of feels like a wolf who sees a v/v wagon and doesnt want to be remembered as The Guy Who Pushed a Misyeet? could just be me tbhtbh but idk im im vibing rn


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

@Redstrykephoenix please take a step back.


----------



## Trebek

if*


----------



## Tangrowth

Bluwiikoon said:


> @____@ I am not here to deal with this lmao
> 
> *Bluwiikoon* gg


Please don’t do this, you are a valued member of this game regardless of your alignment!


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

Mist1422 said:


> it appears I have chosen the exact wrong time to show up


Can you give thoughts on VF, Blu, Jack, and koko if nothing else?


----------



## tbh²

mewtini thinks blu's desperation vote is possibly towny
rari says NAI


----------



## Tangrowth

Trebek said:


> ok honestly, after intial skim of jack's iso: (someone tell me if im crazy about this)
> 
> his interactions with the wagons sort of feels like a wolf who sees a v/v wagon and doesnt want to be remembered as The Guy Who Pushed a Misyeet? could just be me tbhtbh but idk im im vibing rn


Yeah, I'm wondering about that too actually.

*JackPK*


----------



## Trebek

ok yeah

MP7's argument about VF is convincing tbhtbh

*Jack*


----------



## Tangrowth

tbh² said:


> M Plus 7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey rari/metwini, what are all of your reads atm, like super quick readslist summary?
> 
> 
> 
> sure! here’s mewt’s tierlist (loosely ordered within tiers)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: mewt
> 
> 
> 
> OwO: tbh^2
> owo: mawile, rsp, bbt
> uwu: kokorico, mp7
> -w-: trebek, jack, emmy (between this and lower)
> nwn: vf, blu
> ?w?: mist
> 
> 
> and here is mine, fully ordered
> 
> 
> Spoiler: rari
> 
> 
> 
> *queens*
> tbh²
> 
> *yay*
> rsp
> bbt
> 
> *upper sure*
> mawile
> mp7
> 
> *lower sure*
> koko
> ryan
> emmy
> 
> *ech*
> jack
> 
> *blergh*
> blu
> vf
> 
> *who?*
> mist
> 
> 
> - rari
Click to expand...

Thank you so much for this by the way!


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

if you're town i'll gladly apologize for being such an asshole but i fervently believe you to be scum and the fact that only one singular other person is voting for you makes me think that wolves are not voting you on purpose


----------



## Novae

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> Mist1422 said:
> 
> 
> 
> it appears I have chosen the exact wrong time to show up
> 
> 
> 
> Can you give thoughts on VF, Blu, Jack, and koko if nothing else?
Click to expand...

full facts: I have read approximately none of the thread


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

I understand if you have a strong belief and don't feel heard about it, RNP, but we're all here to have fun, right? Even if he's mafia.


----------



## Mawile

it's like 10 minutes left and I know this sounds fishy but tbh I can vibe with a *Jack* vote for now


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

i have SEEN people being fooled like this. i have been KILLED by people being fooled like this.


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

WHAT IN GOD'S NAME HAS JACK DONE


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

Mist1422 said:


> bbt's Huskeldeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mist1422 said:
> 
> 
> 
> it appears I have chosen the exact wrong time to show up
> 
> 
> 
> Can you give thoughts on VF, Blu, Jack, and koko if nothing else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> full facts: I have read approximately none of the thread
Click to expand...

Okay there are still 10 minutes can you ISO people or give us something in real time at least?


----------



## Mawile

Mawile said:


> it's like 10 minutes left and I know this sounds fishy but tbh I can vibe with a *Jack* vote for now


*fishy because of my first vote being so late but i was waiting on m+7 posting earlier and then got stuck refreshing,,


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

Uhh how many votes is that.


----------



## JackPK

fwiw my wagon interactions are mostly just bc I'm bad at reads and bad at early game (which also means I randed a bad role for my skillset)

y'all want me to claim now or wait like 5 minutes to see if the wagons rearrange themselves spontaneously?


----------



## Mawile

JackPK said:


> y'all want me to claim now


we had like 4 claims today so may as well


----------



## tbh²

ok i don't want to vote jack ... ? or vf because of something that i think keldeo and mp7 also saw. if i had to pick would go jack but


JackPK said:


> y'all want me to claim now or wait like 5 minutes to see if the wagons rearrange themselves spontaneously?


hold claim


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

Mmm it is possible that I should still be vibing given that I think MP and Trebek at least are town but like [.] but like lol wagon formation reads


----------



## Tangrowth

Someone talk to me about RSP's emotion here, is this something that has been displayed ever before as wolf?


----------



## tbh²

rari and i are still blu-tunneled but panicking a bit
i (m) think that he sounded uncharacteristically coherent up until the self-vote


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

Mawile said:


> JackPK said:
> 
> 
> 
> y'all want me to claim now
> 
> 
> 
> we had like 4 claims today so may as well
Click to expand...

I don't get it, what?


----------



## tbh²

M Plus 7 said:


> Someone talk to me about RSP's emotion here, is this something that has been displayed ever before as wolf?


i think it's towny
-m


----------



## Novae

M Plus 7 said:


> Someone talk to me about RSP's emotion here, is this something that has been displayed ever before as wolf?


gonna call that plausible but unlikely


----------



## Herbe

Bluwiikoon said:


> Also I left my sticks in the oven but it's fine


dunno when i put this in my multiquote but *randy your sticks!!*


bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> Uhh how many votes is that.


4 for jack - let me type the actual votecount gimme a sec


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

M Plus 7 said:


> Someone talk to me about RSP's emotion here, is this something that has been displayed ever before as wolf?


I don't remember his meta but in a vacuum I don't think he would do this as mafia.


----------



## Mawile

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> Mawile said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackPK said:
> 
> 
> 
> y'all want me to claim now
> 
> 
> 
> we had like 4 claims today so may as well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't get it, what?
Click to expand...

i don't really know what i meant by this actually


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> M Plus 7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone talk to me about RSP's emotion here, is this something that has been displayed ever before as wolf?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't remember his meta but in a vacuum I don't think he would do this as mafia.
Click to expand...

Ohh wait I do remember. Someone remind me to look up the Kratos keyboard post I can't do it now


----------



## Bluwiikoon

Put my roasted rotisserie corpse to rest


----------



## Mawile

too stressed to think because what if i misyeet but also feel like i need to keep a vote down


----------



## Novae

Bluwiikoon said:


> Put my roasted rotisserie corpse to rest


now i'm hungry how dare you do this


----------



## Tangrowth

MP7 D1 legacy reads list:



Spoiler



Please re-assess these players if I'm dead but right now I think they are very likely town:
Keldeo/bbt
Trebek
VM/Tofu

Town vibes but tinfoil exists:
mewtini/rari

Lots of emotion need more mulling:
RNP/Stryke

Upper POE:
Mawile
Emmy
Mist
kokorico

Lower POE:
Blu
Jack


----------



## Tangrowth

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> Mmm it is possible that I should still be vibing given that I think MP and Trebek at least are town but like [.] but like lol wagon formation reads


The gamestate is rather bizarre.


----------



## tbh²

from cats:


Bluwiikoon said:


> Tbh just stab me so I have one less thing to cope with at the moment  I don't wanna be too #tmi on main but I am not dealing very well with things in general and I don't need a game of all things to make me cry
> 
> *Bluwiikoon*


from just now:


Bluwiikoon said:


> @____@ I am not here to deal with this lmao
> 
> *Bluwiikoon* gg


we think this is acting

we're vibing
- raritini


----------



## Herbe

Vote tally:

JackPK (4) (Mawile #1209, Trebek #1204, bbt #401, mp7 #1203)
Bluwiikoon (3) (blu #1192, rsp #1082, tbh #605)
Von Fu (2) (kokorico #1002, emmy #1005)
Kokorico (1) (VF #1127)
Nonvoters:  Seshas, JackPK, Mist


----------



## Von Fu

what are the vote totals????


----------



## Herbe

5 minutes remaining


----------



## Tangrowth

I'm willing to yeet Jack or Blu happily at this moment.


----------



## Von Fu

ah


----------



## Bluwiikoon

I welcome any and all votes!  My inevitable town flip will ease my mind


----------



## Mawile

*unvote* let it rand??


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

I'm like aaargh right now sorry



M Plus 7 said:


> MP7 D1 legacy reads list:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Please re-assess these players if I'm dead but right now I think they are very likely town:
> Keldeo/bbt
> Trebek
> VM/Tofu
> 
> Town vibes but tinfoil exists:
> mewtini/rari
> 
> Lots of emotion need more mulling:
> RNP/Stryke
> 
> Upper POE:
> Mawile
> Emmy
> Mist
> kokorico
> 
> Lower POE:
> Blu
> Jack


quoting for brevity, have similar list but would probs swap tbh and Trebek for bag of tricks, move RNP/Blu/probably koko up pending looking at stuff, ?? ??


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

Mawile said:


> *unvote* let it rand??


Huh? Why?


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

this is not how jack plays as scum


----------



## Tangrowth

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> I'm like aaargh right now sorry
> 
> 
> 
> M Plus 7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> MP7 D1 legacy reads list:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Please re-assess these players if I'm dead but right now I think they are very likely town:
> Keldeo/bbt
> Trebek
> VM/Tofu
> 
> Town vibes but tinfoil exists:
> mewtini/rari
> 
> Lots of emotion need more mulling:
> RNP/Stryke
> 
> Upper POE:
> Mawile
> Emmy
> Mist
> kokorico
> 
> Lower POE:
> Blu
> Jack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quoting for brevity, have similar list but would probs swap tbh and Trebek for bag of tricks, move RNP/Blu/probably koko up pending looking at stuff, ?? ??
Click to expand...

I really hope we get to play d2 together this time.


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

@JackPK I think you should  claim now


----------



## Tangrowth

Redstrykephoenix said:


> this is not how jack plays as scum


Explain quickly if you can.


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

Redstrykephoenix said:


> this is not how jack plays as scum


Uhhhhh?


----------



## Tangrowth

*Bluwiikoon*


----------



## Tangrowth

M Plus 7 said:


> *Bluwiikoon*


You _better_ be right, gut.


----------



## JackPK

fwiw I am Resetti, a vig who dies if I hit town


----------



## JackPK

hate the modifier on this role and hate myself for being so bad at making reads


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

I don't think I can feel good about accepting that reason


----------



## Von Fu

okay *Bluwiikoon *i guess???


----------



## Herbe

*The day has ended. Final vote tally and flavor coming soon.*


----------



## Bluwiikoon




----------



## Tangrowth

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> I don't think I can feel good about accepting that reason


What does this mean?


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

*Bluwiikoon* 

real vig should shoot jack if he's lying


----------



## Von Fu

actually no *JackPK*, and let it rand?


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

M Plus 7 said:


> bbt's Huskeldeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I can feel good about accepting that reason
> 
> 
> 
> What does this mean?
Click to expand...

Can't say now

ugghhh glgl


----------



## Von Fu

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> *Bluwiikoon*
> 
> real vig should shoot jack if he's lying


good point, *Bluwiikoon*


----------



## Tangrowth

I enjoyed this and I hope to get to play more with you all. glgl


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

Von Fu said:


> actually no *JackPK*, and let it rand?


No do not, VIg claim should self resolve


----------



## Herbe

Any votes made after the Day End post don't count


----------



## tbh²

y'all the day ended


----------



## Bluwiikoon

Looks like my goose... is cooked!


----------



## Von Fu

i didn't see the day end post fml


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

tbh² said:


> y'all the day ended


(sorry, didn't realize!)


----------



## Von Fu

Von Fu said:


> i didn't see the day end post fml


actually no looks like i still voted *blu*, we're good


----------



## Von Fu

Von Fu said:


> Von Fu said:
> 
> 
> 
> i didn't see the day end post fml
> 
> 
> 
> actually no looks like i still voted *blu*, we're good
Click to expand...

wait why did i bold that


----------



## Herbe

Vote Tally:

*Bluwiikoon* (5) (tbh2 #605, VF #1253, RSP #1082, MP7 #1248, bluself #1192)
JackPK (2) (bbt #401, trebek #1204)
Von Fu (2) (kokorico #1002, emmy #1005)
Nonvoters: Mawile, Jack, Mist (just realised i put seshas here last post even though she's dead... i should probably start notating that in my spreadsheet)


----------



## Bluwiikoon

Thank you for flying with Dodo Airlines!


----------



## Herbe

Today, Teacod Island was in a frenzy trying to figure out who could have killed their dear friend and museum curator, Blathers. Fingers and paws were pointed left and right! "Hey," one villager said, "isn't that Orville guy kinda sketchy? Always facilitating travel in and out of here. He could have smuggled the murderer in!" 

"Or he might have done it himself!" another said. "I was always suspicious of that old bird... I bet he refuses to take us to rare islands on purpose!" 

The crowd drug him out from behind his airport counter, and took him to the middle of the town to demand answers. 

"Guys, guys, come on! I'm a dodo! We have very high standards of ethics in this species!"

"Can it, BIRD!"

"You're making a mistake! Think: _what would Dodos do?"_

"We don't need to listen to your lies anymore!" The crowd surrounded him, and in a frenzy of dust and yelps, plucked him clean and cooked him up in their fury.





​When the crowd went back to the airport, curiously enough, there were no guns or ammo in sight. "...hey, actually, how would Orville been able to pull the trigger with wings instead of paws? That... doesn't add up... oh god, we've made a mistake."

Undeterred, the town continues searching for the one who murdered Blathers. After a good night's rest, that is.

*Bluwiikoon* *has died. He was Town.*

Night 1 will end 7/14/2020 at 6 pm CDT.



Spoiler: pings



@Mawile
@tbh²
@Trebek
@Keldeo
@IndigoEmmy
@Seshas
@JackPK
@Von Fu
@kokorico
@Redstrykephoenix
@Mist1422
@M Plus 7
@Bluwiikoon


----------



## Herbe

It was a rainy morning on Teacod Island. Usually you had fun searching for snails on mornings like these, but today was different - you woke up with a feeling of dread, and a deep pit in your stomach.

Your melancholy feeling was interrupted, though, by the charming jingle of your NookPhone! Looks like the morning announcements are back. You were sent the message:


> This is an official announcement from Teacod Island Resident Experience Services! We are offering free Nook Miles to those who complete this Island Survey! Tell us how we can improve your island life!


It could probably be improved by less murder, but anyway - 

Immediately after, you, along with all the other villagers, were summoned to the plaza for a town meeting.
After taking a quick headcount, you found... only 7 of you were there? There was no sign of Reese, Cyrus, Label _or _Resetti. 

The town started a manhunt, but it didn't take long to discover the bodies. 

It was pure carnage, and there was no explanation. How in the world could this have happened? And now, with Orville gone, there's no way any of you could escape the island! Fear sunk in as you realised that you might not live to see many more days yourself.

*Von Fu is dead. They were Town.
M Plus 7 is dead. They were Town.
IndigoEmmy is dead. She was Town.
JackPK is dead. He was Town.

*


Spoiler: pings



@Mawile
@tbh²
@Trebek
@Keldeo
@IndigoEmmy
@Seshas
@JackPK
@Von Fu
@kokorico
@Redstrykephoenix
@Mist1422
@M Plus 7
@Bluwiikoon 



*

The town is in LyLo.*
Night 2 will start on 7/16/2020 at 6 pm CDT.


----------



## Mawile

uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## tbh²

what. the fuck


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

I

Excuse me?


----------



## tbh²

_*what*_
-rari


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

What the actual hell.


----------



## tbh²

jesus
okay
lylo. 4v/3w?
-m


----------



## Mawile

my guess is that Jack killed someone in [VF/M+7/Emmy], therefore dying, and that Reese+Cyrus were lovers and died together?


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

tbh² said:


> jesus
> okay
> lylo. 4v/3w?
> -m


Huh? I agree three mafia would make sense but how do you know it's LYLO?


----------



## Mawile

Herbe said:


> The town is in LyLo.


----------



## tbh²

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> Huh? I agree three mafia would make sense but how do you know it's LYLO?


because the post said so tbh
-m


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

Ohh sorry! I promise I am very good at reading


----------



## tbh²

Mawile said:


> my guess is that Jack killed someone in [VF/M+7/Emmy], therefore dying, and that Reese+Cyrus were lovers and died together?


oh i forgot jack was a suicide vig
good take. does reese/cyrus make sense as a lover pair to you? idk flavor
-m


----------



## Mawile

tbh² said:


> does reese/cyrus make sense as a lover pair to you? idk flavor


yeah, there was even recently a wedding event in-game where you recreate their wedding photos for them


----------



## tbh²

Herbe said:


> Von Fu is dead. They were Town.
> M Plus 7 is dead. They were Town.
> IndigoEmmy is dead. She was Town.
> JackPK is dead. He was Town.


i'm going to hazard a guess that mafia went after mp7 or vf tbh
don't think they target jack because he was the likely doctor target (which i guess wouldn't save him from townhit suicide)
-m


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

Uhhh. Okay. This is a tough situation, but we can do this!! Imagine how GOAT we'll be after bringing this back from d2 LYLO! 



Mawile said:


> my guess is that Jack killed someone in [VF/M+7/Emmy], therefore dying, and that Reese+Cyrus were lovers and died together?


I looked up Reese and Cyrus and that would make sense since they're married. Emmy claimed her flavor was Label so that would make VF and MP7 the hypothetical lovers, which I think makes sense too with how they were treating each other yesterday.


----------



## tbh²

i thought vf was softing cop tbh
i guess this makes sense
-m


----------



## Trebek

um ok i didn’t realize day started today and am not at my laptop hecc 

also _what_

will be back as soon as possible


----------



## tbh²

tbh² said:


> i thought vf was softing cop tbh
> i guess this makes sense
> -m


this was why i said i didn't want to vote vf out yesterDay
-m


----------



## Mawile

do we think that VF got a red check on anybody n0 though


----------



## tbh²

vf wasn't a cop it seems lol
-m


----------



## Mawile

oh i misread that line


----------



## tbh²

this is. a very shitty situation tbh.
we are currently seven: mawile, tbh², trebek, bbt, koko, rsp and mist. we know we’re town and we’re 99% sure that rsp is as well. this leaves us with one townie in mawile/trebek/bbt/koko/mist.
we should get talking asap. hi *kokorico*, how are things going? could you please elaborate on the things you said you’d discuss toDay in #1073?
- rari


----------



## Novae

you know

I was going to replace out because I don't really have time for this game but I agreed to stay until Herbe can find a replacement and now I think the game will just be over before then


----------



## tbh²

tbh² said:


> this is. a very shitty situation tbh.
> we are currently seven: mawile, tbh², trebek, bbt, koko, rsp and mist. we know we’re town and we’re 99% sure that rsp is as well. this leaves us with one townie in mawile/trebek/bbt/koko/mist.
> we should get talking asap. hi *kokorico*, how are things going? could you please elaborate on the things you said you’d discuss toDay in #1073?
> - rari


lol bad math
there are two townies in that group
-m


----------



## tbh²

Mist1422 said:


> I think the game will just be over before then


or we simply don't lose today tbh!
-m


----------



## Novae

I suppose that's a fair counterpoint

since we've hit lylo I may as well play it out anyway


----------



## qenya

oh jesus christ

I was about to say "dear god it was stressful reading through that eod", but herbe just loves to up the ante

one moment, rewriting what was going to be my obnoxious opening post explaining my mp7/vf w/w read,,,,


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

I guess I should say, Eifie asked me to change the password to this account overnight and not tell her, so it's just me, at least for now. And I can feel myself getting close to a... non-productive headspace so I am gonna come back to the thread later tonight.

We can do this. Just need to find the three other town here to win.


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

Mist, any thoughts at all you can contribute would be very appreciated. Good luck with whatever's making you busy.



kokorico said:


> one moment, rewriting what was going to be my obnoxious opening post explaining my mp7/vf w/w read,,,,


I'd like to hear about this post.


----------



## Mawile

I mean, I know I'm town but admittedly my role is not very alignment-indicative.


----------



## Novae

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> Mist, any thoughts at all you can contribute would be very appreciated. Good luck with whatever's making you busy.


it's a little something called chronic procrastination tbhtbh


----------



## qenya

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> kokorico said:
> 
> 
> 
> one moment, rewriting what was going to be my obnoxious opening post explaining my mp7/vf w/w read,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to hear about this post.
Click to expand...

well, you'll have to wait in the queue of things I need to respond to! :P


----------



## tbh²

when should massclaim happen?
-m


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

is there something weird about that announcement or am i just paranoid abt flavor


----------



## tbh²

announcer is a role, i think
it was specifically mentioned as being weirdly absent d1 iirc
-m


----------



## Novae

Redstrykephoenix said:


> is there something weird about that announcement or am i just paranoid abt flavor


my guess is the rickroll


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

why is survey bolded.


----------



## Mawile

i fell for the survey link


----------



## tbh²

Redstrykephoenix said:


> why is survey bolded.


it is a link tbh!
-m


----------



## Novae

Redstrykephoenix said:


> why is survey bolded.


herbe is voting survey, obviously


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

see.

i was PISSED that this message didn't go thru d1, and now everyone's distracted by the 4 deaths on d2.

imagine if you guys saw that shit when everyone was memeing.


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

it was the COMEDIC OPPORTUNITY of a LIFETIME and it was squandered


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

stryke and i handcrafted that fucking message to bait as many people as possible


----------



## tbh²

town has to lynch correctly or lose [another COMEDIC OPPORTUNITY]
-m


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

i also apologized to bluwii in dm's.


----------



## Novae

tbh² said:


> town has to lynch correctly or lose [another COMEDIC OPPORTUNITY]
> -m


this is why we need a woweek reaction tbh


----------



## Novae

anyway I have zero reads other than myself being town so I'm going to take being a clean slate in yeetlo as a good thing!


----------



## Herbe

Mist1422 said:


> yeetlo


Ah, my bad, i forgot what the acronym stood for-

*The town is in YeetLo.*


----------



## Novae

lettuce yeet or lose


----------



## Mawile

oh yeah also i have something from d1 that i can't tell if it's a softclaim or a joke, but also in pointing it out i would have to roleclaim tbh


----------



## tbh²

idk i actually think we should probably massclaim seeing as
>lylo
but i am never the one who knows how to make calls like this lmao

-m


----------



## qenya

_responses to things that I didn't have time to get to at EoD; most of this is irrelevant now but I did promise_



bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> kokorico said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why I still feel positive about him, everything he says is just making the case against him stronger and stronger
> 
> 
> 
> Can you try to explain this to me?
Click to expand...

This is probably not too relevant any more, but there was a lot of superficial evidence against Blu, which just kept getting added to throughout the day. He claimed a role when it was a really bad idea to do so as town; the role was something that I had reason to believe didn't make sense as town-aligned; and then, when pushed, he published a load of stuff as "crumbs" that were really quite a stretch and didn't actually relate to the role at all. I think there were some other turns of phrase that pinged me as weird as well, but I don't think it's really worth going back through his ISO to try to identify them (though I will if you ask). And yet, despite all of that, it just didn't seem like something that made any sense for him to do as scum, and he seemed so earnest when he was panicking as we drew closer to EoD.

(To be clear, it's not that I think my gut is super-reliable: after all, it was also saying VF was mafia right up until they made their cop soft that turned out to be a lovers soft. But we'll get to that later.)



tbh² said:


> kokorico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tbh² said:
> 
> 
> 
> we're tending to discuss reads more in the chat than here, which can have... unideal effects sometimes. if you have questions about our progression on blu, feel free to ask away.
> 
> 
> 
> not quite what you said, but I am interested in your read on VF if any
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol i just saw this. hh, the memeing (around 61/etc) was pretty NAI to us but i think the progression on blu was ... questionable? in 622 vf agrees that their joke was 'obvious' and that blu's reactions seemed more forced than normal, votes him, and then turns back around in 651 with what sounds like a walkback (pointing out that there were reads made off of others' reactions to vm's joke in tvtropes) and partial blu defense
> 
> rari's/my postgame cred read is vf/blu w/w off of those two interactions. though blu v could be compatible with vf w just fine
Click to expand...

This is good to know, thank you! This broadly correlates with what I was thinking about VF at the time as well: their behaviour as it related to Blu was oddly inconsistent, as was MP7's. Looking back at it, it probably also makes sense as a shared suspicion (do lovers also usually get out-of-thread communication on tcod?) or just, y'know, random paranoia.

The reason I asked you, specifically, about VF was because I had an inkling that you might also be on their scumteam and wanted to see to what degree you would defend them. Obviously, that suspicion was incorrect.


----------



## qenya

Before I talk about my w/w read on VF and MP7, as requested by keldeif, I just wanted to speculate briefly about last night's actions.

I agree with the interpretation that Jack probably shot Emmy and died for it, while the mafia shot VF and MP7 died as their lover. I think that the mafia's motivation for this was VF's thing-that-looked-like-a-cop-soft, which means that they noticed it.

Unfortunately, it's already been discussed openly in the thread so it's difficult to know for sure who was aware of it at start of day. However, I don't think their instant recognition of the situation and brief chat about it (starting at #1289), even though neither of them acknowledged it at EoD, looks good for Mawile or raritini. On the other hand, I like that keldeif mentioned noticing it shortly before EoD, while also trying to keep it hidden.

My current hypothesis for the scumteam is raritini/Mawile/Mist, _possibly_ with Trebek in one of those slots instead.


----------



## qenya

Oh, by the way, I'm happy with a massclaim if everyone else agrees. I would rather we approach it as systematically as possible.


----------



## Mawile

kokorico said:


> However, I don't think their instant recognition of the situation and brief chat about it (starting at #1289), even though neither of them acknowledged it at EoD, looks good for Mawile or raritini.


i never thought VF softed cop (and also don't see any hints at being cop?) but i also thought they said "i thought vm was cop tbh, i guess this makes sense"
which led to me speculating if VF as cop got a red check on n0, since his main focus was getting blu yeeted
and then raritini corrected me


----------



## tbh²

kokorico said:


> even though neither of them acknowledged it at EoD


said this above but my recognition of the soft was why i said this at EoD, i'm not really sure what this part of your post means


tbh² said:


> ok i don't want to vote jack ... ? or vf because of something that i think keldeo and mp7 also saw. if i had to pick would go jack but


----------



## tbh²

Mawile said:


> i never thought VF softed cop (and also don't see any hints at being cop?)


vf being insistent that mp7 was town


----------



## tbh²

Mawile said:


> which led to me speculating if VF as cop got a red check on n0, since his main focus was getting blu yeeted


what do you mean?


----------



## Mawile

tbh² said:


> vf being insistent that mp7 was town


oh so wait that confirms lovers then right


----------



## tbh²

yep
rari and ithought it was vf softing a greencheck on mp7 at the time though
-m


----------



## Mawile

tbh² said:


> Mawile said:
> 
> 
> 
> which led to me speculating if VF as cop got a red check on n0, since his main focus was getting blu yeeted
> 
> 
> 
> what do you mean?
Click to expand...

cause if he got a red check n0 then why go so hard on trying to get blu yeeted before m+7 came in the thread


----------



## tbh²

by the way, now that tarot is over i can say that the reason i didn't want to vote jack is that i was pretty sure he was out of scum meta after having wolfed with him
-m


----------



## tbh²

he was so unwilling to make actual reads/poke at posts that early in d1 as scum so i took the 145 here (if memory serves, that's the post? it was his catchup post where he replies to a few snippets) and townleaned him
-m


----------



## qenya

tbh² said:


> kokorico said:
> 
> 
> 
> even though neither of them acknowledged it at EoD
> 
> 
> 
> said this above but my recognition of the soft was why i said this at EoD, i'm not really sure what this part of your post means
> 
> 
> tbh² said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok i don't want to vote jack ... ? or vf because of something that i think keldeo and mp7 also saw. if i had to pick would go jack but
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Hmm, ok, that post apparently didn't register when I was reading through EoD. Where did you "say this above"?


----------



## tbh²

Mawile said:


> cause if he got a red check n0 then why go so hard on trying to get blu yeeted before m+7 came in the thread


sorry hehe, i'm not following i think :'D so you didn't catch the cop softs by EoD1, and then speculated on possible cop because i mentioned that i thought it was a cop soft toDay, and then wondered about the possibility of him having a redcheck [on blu?]? or were you just split between that and the implication of a greencheck on mp7


kokorico said:


> Hmm, ok, that post apparently didn't register when I was reading through EoD. Where did you "say this above"?


this post


----------



## Mawile

tbh² said:


> sorry hehe, i'm not following i think :'D so you didn't catch the cop softs by EoD1, and then speculated on possible cop because i mentioned that i thought it was a cop soft toDay, and then wondered about the possibility of him having a redcheck [on blu?]?


correct


----------



## tbh²

but blu flipped green?


----------



## tbh²

i should really remember to sign my posts
this has all been mewtini


----------



## Mawile

tbh² said:


> but blu flipped green?


yeah that's why i was confused about why vf was pushing blu so hard, it made me think that vf had a redcheck on blu


----------



## tbh²

Mawile said:


> yeah that's why i was confused about why vf was pushing blu so hard, it made me think that vf had a redcheck on blu


sorry, you thought this toDay after being told about the copsoft? or are you saying you thought about this yesterDay?


----------



## Mawile

tbh² said:


> sorry, you thought this toDay after being told about the copsoft?


this one


----------



## Mawile

i have also throughly confused myself tbh


----------



## tbh²

omg. it's okay. do you mean that you thought vf chased blu as if he had a redcheck on him? or something else that i'm still missing


----------



## Mawile

tbh² said:


> do you mean that you thought vf chased blu as if he had a redcheck on him?


yesyes


----------



## qenya

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> kokorico said:
> 
> 
> 
> one moment, rewriting what was going to be my obnoxious opening post explaining my mp7/vf w/w read,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to hear about this post.
Click to expand...

Happy to! It's probably not going to be all that thrilling (after all, you already know how it ends...)

The root of my suspicion was how quickly MP7 reacted to VF's not-a-cop-soft saying that she didn't want to yeet them. This seemed blatantly like something that had been planned in advance - she didn't want to yeet them for a different reason, and was arranging to have a plausible excuse not to. I'm quite pleased that this turned out to be true, albeit not at all in the way I expected.

MP7's push on Blu obviously came off poorly when he flipped town, and I noticed that VF's waverings on Blu (the same ones raritini pointed out) tended to happen shortly after MP7 had left a post that was longer than usual or indicated a change in her views. For example, in #622, when VF vote for Blu for the first time, they specifically acknowledge MP7 as the originator of the theory. Later on, in #651, VF back down a little ... not five minutes after MP7 acknowledges that the PR!town!Blu theory has merit. It seemed to me that VF were taking their lead from her, trying to support her argument because it was hers, rather than because they agreed with it on its own merits. Again, I think that was probably actually what happened - just not for the reason I thought.

To be honest, on my own account I'm quite satisfied with how this turned out, even if the town didn't exactly get the best of it. I correctly identified that they had more information than the uninformed majority and were on the same team. With a little more luck, perhaps that team actually would have been mafia.


----------



## qenya

I have more to say on the subject of raritini, but it's getting very late (early?) and I don't fancy staying up much longer assembling my notes into a coherent narrative. Expect further chickenscratchings tomorrow.


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

Sneak peek into our hydra chat: 

"hey keldeo can you change the password on the husk"
"Yeah for sure, take care of yourself, I can handle things!"
[several hours later]
"jk I read the game anyway here's multiple paragraphs of shower thoughts"

Eifie GOAT.


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

I'm still pretty mrrgle about possibly messing up the second super early LYLO in as many days and I need to do something else, so probably just relaying said Eifie thoughts for the night, sorry.

We're both attempting to reevaluate instead of just going with previous thoughts, and recommend others do as well, given Sudden YOLO (Yeet Or Lose Obviously). I will definitely be rereading at some point toDay just probably not today. 

She thinks *Mawile*'s posts about the VF cop soft read as pretty over-the-top "look at me I'm so uninformed." Particularly because this inside post - 


Mawile said:


> bbt's Huskeldeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mawile said:
> 
> 
> 
> we had like 4 claims today so may as well
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get it, what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i don't really know what i meant by this actually
Click to expand...

came when we had like 2.5 claims (Blu, Emmy, and partial/cryptic posting from RSP), and this perception of more claims than there actually were makes a lot more sense if he did see what VF posted as a claim. Eifie thinks his reply to me here reads like a walkback, and thinks him saying today that VF might have redchecked Blu doesn't make sense either. I can vibe with this read hence the vote, although I do need to reread him, I really feel like I haven't given solving him enough headspace.

The above feeds into a theory Eifie has that like, conversely town who know stuff that can seem ~incriminating~ for ~knowing too much~ are less likely to think about that bit and are more likely to just put it out there in the thread (and then possibly get ??ed at for it) because they have nothing to hide. (If Mist remembers us being attacked for posting the cop's clears during 2019 hydra game 1, that was an example she gave of this type of thing.) She thinks tbh^2's approach to the VF "cop soft" from last EOD and so far toDay looks better based on that.   

We think RSP being announcer makes sense.

She's shrug on Trebek, I still like what I liked from him yesterday but #reevaluation.

She's wondering whether to like koko a bit more for also* considering the VF/MP w/w world overnight, though it was for different reasons, but she's fine with accepting it as a towny mindmeld since she's more likely to lean on mech reads from just skimming. I personally kinda like the part of koko's recent posts where e's like "my read was wrong this game but well, it was for the right reasons, so this is a win," that seems like a ~towny perspective to me. 

* overnight she was really hoping VF/MP were w/w, because she realized Blu's role would deflect _all_ actions from Blu onto MP n0 so VF couldn't actually have gotten a cop check on MP unless the PM literally just said "your result is town" or something - I personally thought the latter was plausible.

We both think Mist's EOD was kinda meh, I know it's hard to actually post stuff if you haven't read anything but it felt disengaged.


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> We think RSP being announcer makes sense.


(to be clear, I am sure Eifie would find me remiss to not quote this post)


bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> also I'm glad after like watching 3 games in frustration I can personally tell y'all that 95% of roles are _not_ alignment-indicative
> 
> so pls


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

Oh and I think we should definitely have a massclaim today. I dunno what structure would be best but imo everyone unclaimed needs to claim at some point.


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

Spoiler



@M Plus 7 paraphrasing other people's reads takes sooo long I feel your pain.


----------



## Mawile

yeah hi i'm a doctor and i healed rsp n0 and m+7 n1



Trebek said:


> an apple a day keeps the doctor away
> 
> we can't heal RSP
> 
> thanks for coming to my ted talk


here's the post that i thought could be a softclaim or a joke from trebek, posted d1 and mentions healing rsp


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

Mawile, what's your flavor?

If that's true then how did MP still die, would loverkill bypass a doctor heal...?


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

Also why'd you choose the targets you chose?


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

Hoorgh okay I should really go do a thing. Good night friends.


----------



## Mawile

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> Mawile, what's your flavor?


i'm sable and i'm a doctor because sewing up people is the same thing as sewing up clothes, basically

n0 was rsp because i wanted to laugh at them in thread
n1 was m+7 because i thought that her questions and perspective might have made her a target for the mafia (my other choice was Jack, but i kinda doubted that the mafia would have killed off a vig who would kill himself if he hits town)


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

(he says, and continues to refresh the thread as if anything life-changing will happen in the next 2 minutes)


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

isabelle btw


----------



## tbh²

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> If that's true then how did MP still die, would loverkill bypass a doctor heal...?


i thought doctor heals only saved from being kill targeted?

we're kk slider/the roleblocker who occupies others by playing sick tunes, rsp n0 (because we thought it would be funny ...) and koko n1 (because e was one of two who we didn't have a reason /not/ to block, can expand on this reasoning though)

-m


----------



## tbh²

our PoE (last formulated right after SoD) was somewhere like trebek/mist/koko/bbt

because of the rsp TR and we (especially mewt) think mawile is super far out of tvt scum range. and now the doc claim, too

-m


----------



## tbh²

mewt SRing trebek based on metaread (in particular i think his confidence level is far different from what i've seen of him as town, and i think his attitude would be a bit more gung-ho & unapologetic as scum a la tarot and ... imo, here) but we are kind of disagreeing on that right now lol because i think rari TLs


----------



## tbh²

fuck it
*trebek*

can you tell me how you feel about the other people in the PoE i mentioned?/give some impression of your overall readslist

in re: the flavorsoft mawile mentioned in 1355 i remember seeing it and wondering the same but i think it was a joke about the fruit-talk

-m


----------



## tbh²

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> I personally kinda like the part of koko's recent posts where e's like "my read was wrong this game but well, it was for the right reasons, so this is a win," that seems like a ~towny perspective to me.


towny how?

also in re: mawile i kind of think he doesn't do the blatant backtrack that you mention as wolf, he was really into overrationalization as scum
and i liked the interaction i had with him because it felt like he was genuinely confusing himself/struggling with phrasing (as opposed to convoluted word twisting) especially when i remember him being so meticulous about wording posts clearly in tvtropes

-m


----------



## tbh²

tbh² said:


> it felt like he was genuinely confusing himself/struggling with phrasing


also i think puzzling over it enough to start doing the worldbuilding that he was getting at is unnecessary for scum to do, and even if they were channeling town/talking it out i think he did it in a way that wasn't pre-reasoned enough to fit his meta. and this is essentially his first game since tvt

will shut up now probably uwu
-m


----------



## Trebek

ok sup rambly longpost inc sorry

Laptop Trebek is here and ready to actually participate now (i was completely blindsided by day phase starting today and had totally planned around being busy today in exchange for being around tomorrow but whoopsie)



tbh² said:


> can you tell me how you feel about the other people in the PoE i mentioned?/give some impression of your overall readslist


i think my ordering of the people in your PoE is probably bbt > koko > mist. the part of me that has been trying to improve the tone-based aspect of my play has been pretty pocketed by bbt ngl, and i just really vibed with the discussions they had with mp7 D1

it seemed like koko and i were sorta mindmelding on the whole blu thing, which made me :D at first, but it felt a little hmmm bc of something that i think mp7 (? correct me if im wrong) pointed out, which was that koko's version of the mindmeld relied a lot more on trusting blu's role to be town as opposed to the more vibe/tone read i was going for? i guess maybe theres a universe where that's a TMI defense of blu? unsure vibes tbh

i want to see more from mist :(

as far as people not in your PoE that i would put in mine, i think it might have to be you? i was going to originally put Mawile pretty low on my list bc i was thrown off by the interactions earlier toDay, but the point you made about it not being in scum range makes more sense to me the more i reread the interaction, and the more it reads to me as genuine confused!town (and also doctor claim lmao cant forget that unless someone cc's). also im just terrified of w!roleblockers tbh, long and distraught history that extends beyond my mafia experience here lmao

now that i think about it, also pretty sure RSP goes in my PoE as well? i believe that they are announcer especially with the validation that they got roleblocked, but that doesn't really swing me either way on their alignment (and i dont think the isabelle claim is swaying me either bc i wouldnt be surprised if lmao isabelle mafia)

So i guess at the end of the day my ranking of people would be something along the lines of



Spoiler: mm yes lists



me
mawile
bbt
tbh~koko
rsp~mist




something along those lines with the PoE being the bottom 4/maybe 5/no probably 4? the bottom stuff could really be malleable in any direction, i suck at ordering things lmao, but i think my tentative 3w team (thats what lylo implies right) if i had to decide now would be [koko/rsp/mist]


this PoE/potential team could definitely change depending on how the rest of massclaiming goes, tho, which leads me to the other thing i wanted to get to in this post:




Spoiler: mafia don't look lmao



i am Tom Nook, and i have an investigative-type role (bc obviously Nook just has to know about everything that happens on his island i guess lol i haven't played the game), the flavor of which i do not want to reveal as of right now in case someone makes a contradictory claim later on toDay - i haven't seen any contradictions yet, but it could happen? (for posterity, me having to deal with this role after 2 games of VT and a very short lived wolf-game is part of why i was so empathetic of blu D1 lmao)






and yes, my "apple a day" joke was entirely a joke and in no way a softclaim

ok, i think i covered everything i wanted to in this clusterfuck of a post, sorry for making people read that tbhtbh

will be around for a while if anyone else is!


----------



## Trebek

Trebek said:


> will be back as soon as possible


yeah that really didnt happen sorry


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

remember what happened last time i had a role more suited to the town faction and innocuous flavor?


----------



## qenya

Oh, I've got a _doozy_ of a claim for y'all.



tbh² said:


> we're kk slider/the roleblocker who occupies others by playing sick tunes, rsp n0 (because we thought it would be funny ...) and koko n1 (because e was one of two who we didn't have a reason /not/ to block, can expand on this reasoning though)


But first I'd like to hear this expanded reasoning. Who was the other person you didn't have a reason not to block, and what were your reasons not to block everyone else?


----------



## tbh²

kokorico said:


> But first I'd like to hear this expanded reasoning. Who was the other person you didn't have a reason not to block, and what were your reasons not to block everyone else?


lazily copy-pasting from hydrachat lol


			
				mewt said:
			
		

> so like, as for people i think we shouldn’t block as of now/puzzling through this. in order of DEFINITELY not rb to “eh, probably not” i’m thinking like ...
> - jack (if fakeclaimed vig, will get shot/resolve; otherwise, he is probably just the vig, so we should leave him alone either way)
> - rsp (soulreading, everything else, etc. also should maybe just let him use his damn PR and see the announcement.)
> - vf (swinging back and forth but i think i want to see the copcheck he softs)
> - emmy/mist (might not submit anything, we could go here?)
> 
> reads aside that gives us bbt, mawile, mp7, trebek, and koko as options i think. let me know what you think, this will maybe change a bit once we reread/go through EoD





			
				rari said:
			
		

> from the rest of our list, i think i’d pick mp7 or koko. what do you think?


it turns out i misremembered the conversation and we hadn't narrowed it down to two people by PoE as i'd briefly thought, but rari was i think TRing bbt/mawile/trebek above you and mp7, so we chose between those two

and then i pointed out that mp7 wasn't mafia KP since she was jailed n0 and a kill went through. so we picked you

-m


----------



## tbh²

tbh² said:


> and then i pointed out that mp7 wasn't mafia KP since she was jailed n0 and a kill went through. so we picked you


this was also a gamble because it's possible mafia has the ability to choose kill executor
but rari and i decided to go with this reasoning for the tiebreak lol because herbe's most recent scum experience would've been tvt where it was a chosen don
-m


----------



## tbh²

great now that i'm not half asleep it occurs to me that those quotes could have been illegal heh but. i already posted it. motherfuck
anyway i just realized that technically herbe's most recent experience as scum was n0/d1 MU champs and idk how that works but whatever

right now my hypoteam is like, bbt/trebek/koko (maybe put mist in there if i feel lazy)
rari afaik is sort of ?_? because she keeps isoing people in the PoE and TLing trebek/koko

we were feeling good about bbt d1 because of a hypothesis we had about eifie posting (that she wouldn't have bothered making any sort of reads if the hydra were scum, since she could've coasted on memes) but we don't feel as great now

-m


----------



## tbh²

@Redstrykephoenix is the announcer flavowriting the only power you have?

also in mewt's hypoteam i would probably soonest replace koko as of right now
but i'm mildly convinced that trebek is mafia

-m


----------



## tbh²

Trebek said:


> the flavor of which i do not want to reveal as of right now in case someone makes a contradictory claim later on toDay - i haven't seen any contradictions yet, but it could happen?


a little  about this considering two PRs had already claimed in massclaim and this leaves room to switch between a role/flavor/regular cop claim, not sure i understand what fear town would have here
-m


----------



## Trebek

tbh² said:


> Trebek said:
> 
> 
> 
> the flavor of which i do not want to reveal as of right now in case someone makes a contradictory claim later on toDay - i haven't seen any contradictions yet, but it could happen?
> 
> 
> 
> a little  about this considering two PRs had already claimed in massclaim and this leaves room to switch between a role/flavor/regular cop claim, not sure i understand what fear town would have here
> -m
Click to expand...

my point with that was more that i am currently in a position to potentially catch out one of the remaining claims if it ends up being a fake claim, if that makes sense?


----------



## Trebek

Trebek said:


> tbh² said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trebek said:
> 
> 
> 
> the flavor of which i do not want to reveal as of right now in case someone makes a contradictory claim later on toDay - i haven't seen any contradictions yet, but it could happen?
> 
> 
> 
> a little  about this considering two PRs had already claimed in massclaim and this leaves room to switch between a role/flavor/regular cop claim, not sure i understand what fear town would have here
> -m
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> my point with that was more that i am currently in a position to potentially catch out one of the remaining claims if it ends up being a fake claim, if that makes sense?
Click to expand...

and if i indicated what type of role i had, it could tip off to someone intending to fakeclaim that they would need to adjust their fake


----------



## tbh²

thinking reacts are because i think you could use the "i can catch someone in counterclaimland!" argument ad infinitum whenever claiming comes up
do you think your role is set up such that it would impact other fakeclaims like that ... ?
-m


----------



## tbh²

oh, maybe i answered my own question, i can kind of see a scenario where the second makes sense


----------



## tbh²

but in that scenario i think you would be greatly advantaged by waiting to be able to edit your own claim as well
so now i am back to square one
-m


----------



## tbh²

tbh² said:


> this leaves room to switch between a role/flavor/regular cop claim


for posterity, this isn't specifically what i'm thinking anymore
-m


----------



## Trebek

yeah, i’m trying to balance between not giving away too much information while still being honest about my role, so i guess what i will say is that

i currently have some information about someone who has not yet claimed


----------



## tbh²

looool oh geez - now that i get it, i reread and understand now what you were trying to quietly say a few posts ago. sorry about that
-m


----------



## Trebek

tbh² said:


> looool oh geez - now that i get it, i reread and understand now what you were trying to quietly say a few posts ago. sorry about that
> -m


no worries!


----------



## tbh²

last q. if you are waiting on someone specific
do you think it might be beneficial to have them/you claim in sequence
-m


----------



## tbh²

this is also me hoping to crosscheck you, admittedly
-m


----------



## Trebek

tbh² said:


> last q. if you are waiting on someone specific
> do you think it might be beneficial to have them/you claim in sequence
> -m


i think that would be best, but was also considering that while i may only have relevant information on one person, the fact that i have that knowledge could also serve as a reaction test for the other people who haven’t claimed? does that make as much sense as it does in my head?

(i will probably go ahead and claim once the person in question does, i just don’t want to say who it is)

(and i’m also in very sketchy signal at the moment so if i suddenly disappear that’s why)


----------



## tbh²

god my mind is scattered sorry for all the back-to-back posting.
if i'm understanding correctly ... i think you revealing the person's identity, and nothing else, shouldn't affect their claim adversely. so i think that it would make the most sense to ping them, have the two claims happen, and compare
-m


----------



## tbh²

Trebek said:


> the fact that i have that knowledge could also serve as a reaction test for the other people who haven’t claimed? does that make as much sense as it does in my head?


i maybe see what you mean but i don't know if i agree
i'm just kind of concerned about the fact that you're noncommittally tied to like three people right now
and whoever Player X is, i don't see a way in which they'd be able to alter their claim in the hopes of matching up with your results - without knowing what they are. do you?


----------



## Trebek

tbh² said:


> and whoever Player X is, i don't see a way in which they'd be able to alter their claim in the hopes of matching up with your results - without knowing what they are. do you?


i may be misinterpreting you here, but isn’t that the point? if Player X doesn’t know what type of information i have about them (or even if they are Player X) and tries to fake claim, then there is a chance that our results don’t match up - which would be what i am looking for?


----------



## tbh²

yes
so there's no reason to not identify them now and lend yourself some credibility
you saying "hey Player X" gives them no extra ability to falsify a claim, but it helps me know that you aren't specifically tying yourself to a scumbuddy or something
-m


----------



## Trebek

oh wait, i get what you mean, nvm!

my idea of not revealing Player X isn’t to necessarily add extra pressure to them, but is to keep the seed of doubt present in Players Y and Z: if they were originally planning on fakeclaiming but now some of their information could technically be public, that could force them to last-minute adjust their claim


----------



## tbh²

keeping the identity secret isn't going to force results to become more accurate because it's not like the pure knowledge of There Existing An Inforole is going to reaction test the other three into being truthful. if that were the case, the pure fact of cops existing would make the game easy af every time

i don't think it's a true or useful reaction test to say 'hey i am an inforole and i exist.' and i think you could worm your way out at any point regardless of what happens right now
-m


----------



## tbh²

tbh² said:


> what happens, *as it stands


----------



## qenya

Christ. What a time to be alive.



tbh² said:


> it turns out i misremembered the conversation and we hadn't narrowed it down to two people by PoE as i'd briefly thought, but rari was i think TRing bbt/mawile/trebek above you and mp7, so we chose between those two
> 
> and then i pointed out that mp7 wasn't mafia KP since she was jailed n0 and a kill went through. so we picked you
> 
> -m


You "misremembered"? Seriously? About _the reason you chose the target for your night action_? I was expecting something weak, but not quite _that_ weak.

By far the more obvious explanation, I think, is that you didn't want to block either of your two scumbuddies and didn't see any point blocking the confirmed miller, the fragile vigilante, the local powertownie who was somewhat townreading you, or the "claimed" cop who was your nightkill target.
The remaining options would have been me, MP7 and whichever of Mist or Trebek is not the third member of your team.

I'm also not quite sure what to make of this (emphasis mine), although I guess it's not the most important thing:


tbh² said:


> @Redstrykephoenix is the announcer flavowriting the only power you have?
> 
> also in *mewt's hypoteam* i would probably soonest replace koko as of right now
> but i'm mildly convinced that trebek is mafia
> 
> *-m*


Started thinking about yourself in third person? Trying to hide which one of you is posting? The world may never know.

(Further evidence coming in just a moment, if nothing else distracts me.)

@Trebek, if you're town, I highly advise you to stop responding to raritini _now_. She's trying to milk you for information and you've already given away a lot. While I might not necessarily be able to provide definitive _proof_ that she's mafia, I think that if your goal really is to pressure the remaining non-claimants, you ought to stop talking either way.


----------



## Trebek

tbh² said:


> keeping the identity secret isn't going to force results to become more accurate because it's not like the pure knowledge of There Existing An Inforole is going to reaction test the other three into being truthful. if that were the case, the pure fact of cops existing would make the game easy af every time
> 
> i don't think it's a true or useful reaction test to say 'hey i am an inforole and i exist.' and i think you could worm your way out at any point regardless of what happens right now
> -m


mmk fair: i didn’t think about it like that / i think i was attributing my role more influence than it is actually deserving of lol

hi @kokorico you said you had a exciting claim?


----------



## Trebek

lmao nice ninja


----------



## qenya

Trebek said:


> hi @kokorico you said you had a exciting claim?


Yes, I did, and I'm just preparing a long post about it! But please, please read the bit at the end of my last post addressed to you before saying anything else.


----------



## tbh²

kokorico said:


> You "misremembered"? Seriously? About _the reason you chose the target for your night action_? I was expecting something weak, but not quite _that_ weak.


lol. what? if i'm scum why would i feel the need to lie about this here, what i was remembering as 'narrowing down to two people' was the final step where rari and i had decided we were between you and mp7. i also did provide like ... all of the rationale asked for so i'm not sure what you think i'd be lying about at that juncture


kokorico said:


> and didn't see any point blocking the confirmed miller, the fragile vigilante, the local powertownie who was somewhat townreading you, or the "claimed" cop who was your nightkill target.


... if we're mafia and do indeed plan to nk VF, why do we not just block vig on the offchance that he hits scum???


kokorico said:


> Started thinking about yourself in third person? Trying to hide which one of you is posting? The world may never know.


probably should not respond to this part, but this is kind of tilting and i think it was sort of clear that it was me posting a bunch in a row in the thread context. i said 'mewt's hypoteam' for clarity's sake


kokorico said:


> She's trying to milk you for information and you've already given away a lot.


do you not see that it's possible for him to be w/w with someone and trying to give himself room to worm his way out of things? i am actually interested in your take on it because i just don't think that saying "hi i'm an inforole" would plausibly force the remaining unclaimed players to suddenly tell the truth

-m


----------



## tbh²

i suppose that like, if i'm scum, i could be trying to milk for info so i know which of my pals can safely fakeclaim or whatever
but the reason i pressed is that i think there's a fair bit of plausible deniability in trebek's claim
-m


----------



## qenya

tbh² said:


> ... if we're mafia and do indeed plan to nk VF, why do we not just block vig on the offchance that he hits scum???


Because he's more likely to hit town, and if he hits town, he dies, as per his claim. Why waste your nightkill on someone who's probably not lasting very long even without your intervention? I think I did cover this in my post above ("fragile vigilante"), if perhaps not quite as clearly as I could have done.

I don't know what you mean by "tilting" in this context, but I do acknowledge the talking-in-third-person bit is not the strongest piece of evidence I could have presented. I mostly pointed it out because I thought it was funny, not because it's, like, some sort of massive smoking gun of a scumtell.

----

Anywho - claim time!

My fingers are heavily, heavily crossed here, because it's gonna be a real "loltown crown" moment if there's something I'm missing as regards the setup and I end up causing an incorrect lynch. But, well, it's a game of imperfect knowledge, there are always going to be risks.

I'm Mable (the sister of Sable and Label, for the non-AC-playing philistines), and just like Mawile's, my role flavour describes how sewing is a remarkably similar pastime to the practice of medicine, making me a qualified Doctor.  I healed Keldeif on N0 and VF on N1; the former as a coinflip between them and Seshas, the two strongest players, which clearly went the wrong way, and the latter because I assumed they were either a cop or mafia, and the heal would be useful in the first case and at least non-damaging in the second. Presumably raritini's block on me is why VF nevertheless died.

(The odd link between "sewing" and "doctor", by the way, is why I briefly considered asking raritini yesterDay about the link between her pastime and her role, to see if it was also a kinda dubious connection for her.)

Town Jailer/Bodyguard + Town Doctor in an setup originally designed for 11 people is a bit of a stretch, which is why I was a bit  about Blu's claim even though I wanted to believe him, but just about within the realms of possibility. Another doctor on top of that is not. I do believe that Mawile is a doctor, because of the flavour, but there's no way he's town-aligned.

I provided ample breadcrumbs near the beginning of the thread - I literally said "I am the Doctor" lmfao. (Another of my favourites is "clinical precision".)


----------



## tbh²

fwiw i kind of think trebek was maybe towny through that exchange, but i'm paranoid about the claim
-m


----------



## qenya

FWIW, I would rather see raritini yeeted today than Mawile, because with the vig gone, mafia roleblocker is way more useful than mafia doctor.


----------



## tbh²

kokorico said:


> I don't know what you mean by "tilting" in this context, but I do acknowledge the talking-in-third-person bit is not the strongest piece of evidence I could have presented.


tilting as in frustrating tbh, i find it a weird shading attempt


kokorico said:


> Because he's more likely to hit town, and if he hits town, he dies, as per his claim. Why waste your nightkill on someone who's probably not lasting very long even without your intervention? I think I did cover this in my post above ("fragile vigilante"), if perhaps not quite as clearly as I could have done.


this is pointless considering what actually happened but i see no world where mafia is like yes. there is a likely vig. let's hope he doesn't hit one of us and gamble on him hitting a townie! and voluntarily decides to just, let the vig fire and hope it works out. at least that is really not what i'd do as scum lmfao, with only two PRs alive, one set to be the nightkill, and the other as a vig

anyway in light of claim i guess this sort of splits us between like the two doctors?

@Mawile i am curious about thoughts when you come back


----------



## tbh²

tbh² said:


> with only two PRs alive


claimed, not alive
-m


----------



## qenya

tbh² said:


> do you not see that it's possible for him to be w/w with someone and trying to give himself room to worm his way out of things? i am actually interested in your take on it because i just don't think that saying "hi i'm an inforole" would plausibly force the remaining unclaimed players to suddenly tell the truth


Oh, it's definitely possible for him to be a wolf - which is why I specifically said "if you're town" to him. But if he is, then he might well be lying about his inforole anyway, so what would have been the point of trying to give him advice about how to use it?

I don't see how it's possible to be confused by the idea that Trebek having information about an unclaimed player, but not saying what it is, would encourage unclaimed players to avoid lying as much as possible.


----------



## qenya

tbh² said:


> this is pointless considering what actually happened but i see no world where mafia is like yes. there is a likely vig. let's hope he doesn't hit one of us and gamble on him hitting a townie! and voluntarily decides to just, let the vig fire and hope it works out. at least that is really not what i'd do as scum lmfao, with only two PRs alive, one set to be the nightkill, and the other as a vig


If you don't think you, as mafia, would have let the vig live, presumably the alternative is that you would have let the person you thought was a cop - VF - live? That makes considerably less sense as a mafia strategy, if you ask me.


----------



## tbh²

because as i said inforoles always exist and there's always some semblance of having to be careful. part of playing the game is BASED on guessing around what info other people could have, where you can cut corners, and where you can't. what about this specific scenario means that someone with a fakeclaim is going to all of a sudden be like, oh shit, better tell the truth now


kokorico said:


> If you don't think you, as mafia, would have let the vig live, presumably the alternative is that you would have let the person you thought was a cop - VF - live? That makes considerably less sense as a mafia strategy, if you ask me.


we are talking about roleblocking, not nightkilling


----------



## tbh²

tbh² said:


> semblance


knowledge*
words,
-m


----------



## qenya

tbh² said:


> because as i said inforoles always exist and there's always some semblance of having to be careful. part of playing the game is BASED on guessing around what info other people could have, where you can cut corners, and where you can't. what about this specific scenario means that someone with a fakeclaim is going to all of a sudden be like, oh shit, better tell the truth now


It's not a _certain_ thing, no - like you said, what is? But it improves the _chances_ of getting truthful information.

This isn't confusing, and as I don't believe that you are actually finding it so, I'm not inclined to expend much more effort explaining it.



tbh² said:


> kokorico said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't think you, as mafia, would have let the vig live, presumably the alternative is that you would have let the person you thought was a cop - VF - live? That makes considerably less sense as a mafia strategy, if you ask me.
> 
> 
> 
> we are talking about roleblocking, not nightkilling
Click to expand...

Uh. No we aren't. Maybe read the last few posts again?


----------



## tbh²

tbh² said:


> ... if we're mafia and do indeed plan to nk VF, why do we not just block vig on the offchance that he hits scum???


we're literally talking about this post
i'm saying why do i as roleblocker voluntarily block someone outside of {vig, cop} (where i don't block cop because we plan on killing them)
your post is what said "so you let vf live?" when my point is that the pro mafia strat where i'm w!roleblocker should have been for us to block vigilante and kill vf, which obviously, isn't what transpired



kokorico said:


> This isn't confusing, and as I don't believe that you are actually finding it so, I'm not inclined to expend much more effort explaining it.


i never SAID it was confusing, i am saying that i think trebek committing to a result on someone is a far better way to extract information out of this scenario

-m


----------



## tbh²

it actually almost makes me think that there isn't a w!roleblocker given that jack was allowed to shoot but that is bad spec
-m


----------



## tbh²

kokorico said:


> If you don't think you, as mafia, would have let the vig live, presumably the alternative is that you would have let the person you thought was a cop - VF - live? That makes considerably less sense as a mafia strategy, if you ask me.


ie the conclusion you reach in this post doesn't make sense given that i never implied that letting the cop live was part of the hypothetical strategy. because. i was talking about blocking the vig, not "letting the vig live"


----------



## qenya

tbh² said:


> tbh² said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... if we're mafia and do indeed plan to nk VF, why do we not just block vig on the offchance that he hits scum???
> 
> 
> 
> we're literally talking about this post
> i'm saying why do i as roleblocker voluntarily block someone outside of {vig, cop} (where i don't block cop because we plan on killing them)
> your post is what said "so you let vf live?" when my point is that the pro mafia strat where i'm w!roleblocker should have been for us to block vigilante and kill vf, which obviously, isn't what transpired
Click to expand...

Oh, I see what you're saying. I think the divergence of understanding happened slightly earlier than that, at the top of my #1402, so it was my fault. I do apologise for that.

But regardless, the point I'm making is the same regardless of whether we're talking about blocking Jack or killing him. Jack's role, given the lack of information everyone was operating under at the start of N1, was always more likely to be lethal to him than to the mafia. I would have thought you would be _delighted_ for him to try to get a shot off.


----------



## tbh²

kokorico said:


> Because he's more likely to hit town, and if he hits town, he dies


and that i don't think it makes sense to lackadaisically decide to just let the vig shoot and hope he takes a townie down with him. so i'm not sure why you propose that because the vig is fragile, mafia would willingly gamble like this when there weren't even any other PRs to be taken care of. there were exactly two claimed, why not just handle both at once


----------



## tbh²

kokorico said:


> Jack's role, given the lack of information everyone was operating under at the start of N1, was always more likely to be lethal to him than to the mafia. I would have thought you would be _delighted_ for him to try to get a shot off.


lol honestly i'm just surprised jack even decided to shoot this early given the repercussions, i kind of am wondering why (guessing he was afraid of dying before he was able to use the shot?)
but in re the second sentence, not really?? see post above
-m


----------



## tbh²

will stop talking about this because i'm kind of just frustrated, and this isn't really the point because it is only my personal Wolf Strat, but i think your argument doesn't hold up because the strategy for mafia - at least, as i play it when wolfing - is to hold onto members of the wolfteam when possible. sure i've bussed but it was in a scenario when it either helped my own cred or when the wolf was going down anyway

i don't know why you think that in a scenario where mafia can block the vigilante/presumably all town KP, at _zero cost_, they just decide to take their chances when they could just as easily protect their numbers


----------



## qenya

tbh² said:


> so i'm not sure why you propose that because the vig is fragile, mafia would willingly gamble like this when there weren't even any other PRs to be taken care of. there were exactly two claimed, why not just handle both at once


But there were "other PRs to be taken care of"! Why does being unclaimed make them less likely to be problematic? I already outlined how I thought you might have slimmed down the list of unclaimed players to who was likely to have a problematic PR (to repeat: me, MP7, and whichever of Mist and Trebek isn't the third mafioso).



tbh² said:


> lol honestly i'm just surprised jack even decided to shoot this early given the repercussions, i kind of am wondering why (guessing he was afraid of dying before he was able to use the shot?)


So you're saying that you weren't expecting him to take a night action at all? That's another good reason not to roleblock him, I suppose, yes.


----------



## qenya

tbh² said:


> will stop talking about this because i'm kind of just frustrated, and this isn't really the point because it is only my personal Wolf Strat, but i think your argument doesn't hold up because the strategy for mafia - at least, as i play it when wolfing - is to hold onto members of the wolfteam when possible. sure i've bussed but it was in a scenario when it either helped my own cred or when the wolf was going down anyway
> 
> i don't know why you think that in a scenario where mafia can block the vigilante/presumably all town KP, at _zero cost_, they just decide to take their chances when they could just as easily protect their numbers


Understandable. I think we've reached the point where there aren't any logical arguments left to make (since "what's mewt's standard wolf strategy?" isn't something either of us can provide proof of), and all that's left is which of us everyone else thinks is more believable.


----------



## qenya

oh, I just realised I haven't actually voted for *tbh²*, oops :P


----------



## tbh²

kokorico said:


> But there were "other PRs to be taken care of"! Why does being unclaimed make them less likely to be problematic?


?___? because going after an unclaimed PR gives you a better chance of wasting the night action than going for the claimed vigilante??


kokorico said:


> So you're saying that you weren't expecting him to take a night action at all? That's another good reason not to roleblock him, I suppose, yes.


lol sure if you want to twist it in that way
that is still a gamble that could potentially result in a wolf loss though

-m


----------



## tbh²

kokorico said:


> oh, I just realised I haven't actually voted for *tbh²*, oops :P


i know you said earlier that you think w!roleblocker is more dangerous than w!doc or whatever but i don't really know why you're going for that approach in lylo
shouldn't the safest lynch to you be ... the other doctor


----------



## tbh²

if this is a direct counterclaim i think it makes the most sense to split votes between mawile/koko unless i'm missing something
-m


----------



## tbh²

tbh nor do i think mafia doctor makes sense in this setup where vig can die pretty easily
-m


----------



## Trebek

alrighty, i have a brief moment of better-than-crap signal, so time to make a post!

koko is telling the truth about being Mable, and this is part of why i was being so coy about the whole thing: e was my n0 check and i was sitting on the info for a while, but after seeing mawile’s claim, my surface-level skim of the character’s flavor made me wonder if koko and mawile had similar yet anti-aligned roles, and i wanted to see how koko would approach eir claim: would w!koko be willing to take the risk of setting up what could be a blatant w/v, or would they take the safe route out and claim something entirely different?

i’m not sure i have the answer to that question just yet, but it does seem like something fishy is going on between koko/mawile: would like to see mawile’s input before i make a vote tho

(also for posterity, n1 mp7=Reese but that doesn’t really help us anymore )


----------



## Trebek

i should add an addendum to my post above that i don’t actually know if koko is telling the truth about eir role’s power: it just seemed to check out Vibe wise?


----------



## Trebek

idk AC flavor but ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Mawile

kokorico said:


> I'm Mable (the sister of Sable and Label, for the non-AC-playing philistines), and just like Mawile's, my role flavour describes how sewing is a remarkably similar pastime to the practice of medicine, making me a qualified Doctor.





kokorico said:


> (The odd link between "sewing" and "doctor", by the way, is why I briefly considered asking raritini yesterDay about the link between her pastime and her role, to see if it was also a kinda dubious connection for her.)


i mean, i don't think it's super dubious. youtube videos are very useful in learning stitches to sew people up if you already know how to sew!



kokorico said:


> Town Jailer/Bodyguard + Town Doctor in an setup originally designed for 11 people is a bit of a stretch


true! especially if mafia doesn't have a lot of killpower + our vig dies if he shoots town, means that there isn't a whole lot of killpower to be protecting against

also it feels weird to me to have both a town jailer + town roleblocker? like there's only so many mafia roles to be blocked, it would essentially be detrimental to town to have both of them since they would have a higher chance of choosing town to block

i guess what i'm saying is that maybe my current scumteam guess is [someone]/tbh^2/koko?



kokorico said:


> Another doctor on top of that is not. I do believe that Mawile is a doctor, because of the flavour, but there's no way he's town-aligned.


:( but i suppose from my perspective, you're also a doctor but you're not town-aligned, haha


----------



## tbh²

*kokorico* pending mawile response

so mp7/vf lovers, trebek rolecop, tbh roleblocker, emmy miller, mawile doc, koko doc, rsp announcer, jack vig, bbt ?, mist ?, seshas ?


----------



## tbh²

mfw ninja
-m


----------



## tbh²

idk why there's rb + jailer either, but maybe it's a balance because the jailer is healing power (and lessened in impact because herbe seems to have altered it such that the jailer isn't identified to their target anymore)

-m


----------



## Trebek

although we should keep in mind that according to blu’s claim, his jailer didn’t actually have any healing power: it would just divert the kill to himself 

but it would also divert a heal to himself so hmmm


----------



## tbh²

Trebek said:


> his jailer didn’t actually have any healing power: it would just divert the kill to himself
> 
> but it would also divert a heal to himself so hmmm


so it's nerfed
that kind of makes sense with the other healing powers then


----------



## Trebek

it’s an interesting nerf bc like
if blu diverted a kill, he would actually be twice as likely to get healed, since doctor could target either blu or the redirectee


----------



## tbh²

mm
trebek who do you think the scumteam is?


----------



## Trebek

(but by that same logic, blu would also be twice as likely to get killed himself, so this version of jailer definitely seems much more power-neutral than usual)

(ok i stop now i just get excited by mechspec)


----------



## tbh²

tbh² said:


> trebek rolecop


*flavorcop

important distinction especially if koko is w


----------



## Trebek

my loose scumteam PoE atm is

(1 of koko/mawile) (2 of tbh/mist/rsp)

with the caveat that i don’t think koko/tbh w/w makes sense, so tbh might get exempted from my PoE after i think more on it tho


----------



## Trebek

if i had to choose right now, probably mawile/rsp/mist just bc koko’s claim felt towny, but i’m not going to die on the mawile hill


----------



## tbh²

why were you townreading bbt again?

i think i kinda want to drop trebek from my PoE tbh but this is a sort of fear-inducing thing for me now, i think it makes my team koko/bbt/mist


----------



## tbh²

anyway i'mma head out for a bit, maybe rari will show up in my stead or something


----------



## Mawile

Trebek said:


> with the caveat that i don’t think koko/tbh w/w makes sense


i mean as w/w they could claim that koko healed VF and tbh roleblocked koko and that's how the VF kill went through
since the kill wasn't on m+7 due to me healing her and me not being roleblocked


----------



## Trebek

bbt was really strong d1 Vibes, while i do want to see their claim i don’t think there’s a universe where i vote them today

also, this admittedly may be WIFOM, but i feel like w!koko would have been way more excited to immediately vote mawile


----------



## qenya

tbh² said:


> kokorico said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh, I just realised I haven't actually voted for *tbh²*, oops :P
> 
> 
> 
> i know you said earlier that you think w!roleblocker is more dangerous than w!doc or whatever but i don't really know why you're going for that approach in lylo
> shouldn't the safest lynch to you be ... the other doctor
Click to expand...

That's certainly a valid viewpoint, yes, and I did consider picking him as my wagon of choice. But as I've said a couple of times: I don't think town is winning this without taking a risk or two. So I'm taking a risk based on my knowledge that you can easily stop me healing anyone on N2 (by blocking me), while he can't.

I would peg my certainties at about 95% for Mawile and 90% for you.

I think this is a similar kind of mindset to what you're objecting to here:


tbh² said:


> ?___? because going after an unclaimed PR gives you a better chance of wasting the night action than going for the claimed vigilante??


Yes, going after an unclaimed PR is perhaps not the traditional received wisdom, but as I've explained, I think that it would have been the right choice given the circumstances, and would have had a strong chance of providing immense benefit to the scumteam. As it did, in fact.

I refuse to believe that you would slavishly stick to "common scumplay principles", or whatever, even when a reasonably obvious better option was available.



Trebek said:


> koko is telling the truth about being Mable


That's very good news! This certainly makes me feel a lot better about you (and by extension worse about Mist), since it would have been very easy for you to lie, pushing suspicion onto me, and for nobody to have realised until it was too late.


----------



## Trebek

Mawile said:


> Trebek said:
> 
> 
> 
> with the caveat that i don’t think koko/tbh w/w makes sense
> 
> 
> 
> i mean as w/w they could claim that koko healed VF and tbh roleblocked koko and that's how the VF kill went through
> since the kill wasn't on m+7 due to me healing her and me not being roleblocked
Click to expand...

mmmm that could be true

i just think that from what i know about mewts personality, that whole interaction doesn’t happen if they are w/w


----------



## tbh²

kokorico said:


> I don't think town is winning this without taking a risk or two.


... but we're at lylo ...


kokorico said:


> As it did, in fact.


yes!! on chance!! this isn't about 'slavishly' standing by common scum principles, this is like cost/benefit analysis. WHY would you risk losing one of like three wolves on n1 when you don't have to
-m


----------



## tbh²

mfw i say i'll leave, but instead i hit f5, go >:(, and reply


----------



## tbh²

tbh² said:


> WHY would you risk losing one of like three wolves on n1 when you don't have to


it's not even like mafia could've gone "hehe if this works out we'll hit lylo tomorrow" because i highly doubt that they were expecting to get a double loverkill. what you propose as the 'reasonably obvious better option' does not make sense
-m


----------



## tbh²

inb4 "maybe they guessed at lovers" because it is all but confirmed that they were trying to hit what they thought was the claimed cop, they went for vf. not mp7


----------



## Trebek

alrighty, i have to head out for a few hours, but depending on what discussion happens while i’m gone, i will most likely be dropping a vote between koko/mawile when i get back


----------



## qenya

No, I don't think you predicted the entire thing in advance, or that you'd hit YOLO straight away. (I love that acronym by the way, thank you Keldeif for coming up with it!) But as I've said _repeatedly_, mafia is a game of imperfect information, and you (usually) can't puzzle everything out with logic and find a 100% guaranteed way to win. Sometimes you take a risk, and sometimes it pays off, and sometimes it doesn't. In this case, it did for you. I'm hoping it does for me too.

@Anyone who cares: Yes, I will switch to Mawile before EoD if it becomes apparent that a raritini yeet is not going to happen. But I continue to believe that it is the best option and will keep pushing for it.

I'm heading off for a bit now too, gotta eat. I can't promise to be back this evening (fortunately EoD is not till tomorrow!) but I will try.


----------



## qenya

kokorico said:


> that you'd hit YOLO straight away


that you *thought you'd hit YOLO straight away


----------



## Novae

hello I have read the thread

I am currently playing a hat in time so my claim will come shortly


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

thinking is hard so i'm just gonna vote for whoever my guy says at a given moment

my gut tells me to just vibe for a few hours


----------



## Novae

ok I am back!

I'm Flick, each night I can watch a player and see if any cool bugs visit them (and other players too I guess)

n0 I was on the tbh hydra, n1 on jack, no visits both nights


----------



## tbh²

why those two visits? (or mostly jack ig)
i think the answer is kind of obvious but i ask regardless
-m


----------



## Novae

tbh² said:


> why those two visits? (or mostly jack ig)
> i think the answer is kind of obvious but i ask regardless
> -m


n0 because I was wondering whether scum would allow your sheer hydra power to exist in the game (or something like that)
n1 to check for a scum roleblock on the slot


----------



## tbh²

le longpost has arrived. will address things more or less chronologically.



tbh² said:


> we're kk slider/the roleblocker who occupies others by playing sick tunes, rsp n0 (because we thought it would be funny ...) and koko n1 (because e was one of two who we didn't have a reason /not/ to block, can expand on this reasoning though)





tbh² said:


> it turns out i misremembered the conversation and we hadn't narrowed it down to two people by PoE as i'd briefly thought, but rari was i think TRing bbt/mawile/trebek above you and mp7, so we chose between those two





kokorico said:


> You "misremembered"? Seriously? About the reason you chose the target for your night action? I was expecting something weak, but not quite that weak.


now i cannot describe this as anything but disingenuous. you just cherry-picked a bad choice of words from mewt’s part and pressed on it for no good reason other than the sweet sweet shade. in what part does the second quote here contradict the first? when mewt said she misremembered she was talking with herself more than anything. there is absolutely nothing on the first post she made about our rationale for roleblock targets that says that we narrowed it down by PoE only.
>inb4 “she talked about the PoE right after the first quoted post!!1”: yes, she talked about our PoE we made _right after SoD_. as in, SoD2. after all night actions had taken place.



kokorico said:


> The remaining options would have been me, MP7 and whichever of Mist or Trebek is not the third member of your team.


i am very interested in hearing more about why you assume that bbt is w/w with us.



kokorico said:


> tbh² said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Redstrykephoenix is the announcer flavowriting the only power you have?
> 
> also *in mewt's hypoteam* i would probably soonest replace koko as of right now
> but i'm mildly convinced that trebek is mafia
> 
> *-m*
> 
> 
> 
> Started thinking about yourself in third person? Trying to hide which one of you is posting? The world may never know.
> (Further evidence coming in just a moment, if nothing else distracts me.)
Click to expand...

once again, disingenuous. no other explanation i can fathom. have you ever been in a hydra, koko? have you ever had to deal with the pressure about having to be clear about your own identity every time you post? what is the difference between saying “in mewt’s hypoteam” and “in my (mewt) hypoteam”? why would we make a point on signing every post if we wanted to leave our identities unclear? and even if we were trying to muddle identities, why in the world would we want to do that, regardless of alignment? this is gratuitous shade over something that doesn’t even make sense to begin with. once again you’re grasping at arbitrary word choices as if they meant anything and trying to warp reality around you to make it become relevant. following this up with a promise for “further evidence” is an insult to the word evidence



kokorico said:


> @Trebek, if you're town, I highly advise you to stop responding to raritini _now_. She's trying to milk you for information and you've already given away a lot. While I might not necessarily be able to provide definitive _proof_ that she's mafia, I think that if your goal really is to pressure the remaining non-claimants, you ought to stop talking either way.


if this weren’t absurdly sure for anybody reading the interaction, mewt’s point was that either w!trebek was trying to avoid accountability for his claims and planning to craft the perfect framing after everyone claimed or the mafia could spin v!trebek’s inforeveal post-claim as something fake coming from mafia. how hard is it to grasp this? i’m sure it’s not at all hard for you, from what i know of your game.



kokorico said:


> [in response to why w!tbh² wouldn’t roleblock jack]
> Because he's more likely to hit town, and if he hits town, he dies, as per his claim.


to quote a famous chicken, i was expecting something weak, but not this weak. do you really think that a vig’s shot is essentially random after having, you know, read literally sixty pages of game? by saying that “he’s more likely to hit town” either you’re implying that jack is a subpar vig or you’re employing very bad statistics – and possibly naïvely so, although i highly doubt that when considering the rest of the evidence pointing at you being scum.
don’t get me wrong, i understand that mafia could gamble on jack misfiring and taking two extra townies down in one night and that is perfectly understandable. us not blocking jack isn’t necessarily evidence that we’re not mafia. but your counterargument is flimsier than a blade of grass

on that note…


kokorico said:


> Jack's role, given the lack of information everyone was operating under at the start of N1, was always more likely to be lethal to him than to the mafia. I would have thought you would be delighted for him to try to get a shot off.


tbqh i agree that jack shouldn’t have shot. i don’t think it was bad play, it’s just that i don’t think it was worth the gamble. but you’re still implying that even after over 60 pages of posts he couldn’t possibly correctly rule out four players to kill.



kokorico said:


> But there were "other PRs to be taken care of"! Why does being unclaimed make them less likely to be problematic? I already outlined how I thought you might have slimmed down the list of unclaimed players to who was likely to have a problematic PR (to repeat: me, MP7, and whichever of Mist and Trebek isn't the third mafioso).


because mafia wouldn’t even know how powerful their roles are, if at all? how gambling on blocking what could be a VT would be better than literally blocking a vig
in the end of the day this all was just an argument about “is it better scumplay to gamble on jack shooting a townie and dying or is it better to be safe and block him while we kill the cop?”, and frankly nothing coming out of this could ever point to us as either being mafia or being town. what it does point at though is you trying to spin this as evidence to our alignment, which, frankly.



kokorico said:


> Oh, it's definitely possible for him to be a wolf - which is why I specifically said "if you're town" to him. But if he is, then he might well be lying about his inforole anyway, so what would have been the point of trying to give him advice about how to use it?


i’m tired of using this word but you’re making me use it again. disingenuous. sure, let’s not ever give advice in thread because there is a chance we’re giving tips for the mafia, even when said tip wouldn’t even be useful if the tipped was mafia and lying.



tbh² said:


> it actually almost makes me think that there isn't a w!roleblocker given that jack was allowed to shoot but that is bad spec
> -m


yeah, i agree that it’s less likely that there isn’t a wolf roleblocker, but i think i can see some of our fellow players taking the gamble of letting jack shoot tbh.



kokorico said:


> I do believe that Mawile is a doctor, because of the flavour, but there's no way he's town-aligned.





kokorico said:


> oh, I just realised I haven't actually voted for *tbh²*, oops :P


BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA OH MY GOD REALLY
so let me put this into perspective: you are a town PR. you are counterclaimed. there is literally no way both you and your counterclaim are town-aligned and telling the truth unless the GMs are clinically insane. _you are in LYLO_. therefore… you vote on some bloke you find scummy and let the mechanically confirmed scum live another day. on LyLo. yeah. sure. makes absolutely perfect sense.



kokorico said:


> I did consider picking him as my wagon of choice. But as I've said a couple of times: I don't think town is winning this without taking a risk or two. So I'm taking a risk based on my knowledge that you can easily stop me healing anyone on N2 (by blocking me), while he can't.


if you were a shitty player i would patiently explain why this isn’t logical, but you are not. you are doing the same thing qva did in tvt when i had a redcheck on mf and she somehow convinced town to lynch rnp, only this time we are _on fucking lylo_. unbelievable.



Mawile said:


> Trebek said:
> 
> 
> 
> with the caveat that i don’t think koko/tbh w/w makes sense
> 
> 
> 
> i mean as w/w they could claim that koko healed VF and tbh roleblocked koko and that's how the VF kill went through
> since the kill wasn't on m+7 due to me healing her and me not being roleblocked
Click to expand...

uuuuh if we’re w/w wouldn’t it be easier for us to say that we roleblocked you? and then, like, avoid all of this conflict that very obviously includes a wolf?



Trebek said:


> this admittedly may be WIFOM, but i feel like w!koko would have been way more excited to immediately vote mawile


why do you think so tbh? because i think exactly the opposite. v!koko would feel ecstatic about catching a wolf and would vote mawile in eir claimpost. w!koko is fishing for a possibly easier lynch, is my guess.



kokorico said:


> Yes, going after an unclaimed PR is perhaps not the traditional received wisdom, but as I've explained, I think that it would have been the right choice given the circumstances, and would have had a strong chance of providing immense benefit to the scumteam. As it did, in fact.
> 
> I refuse to believe that you would slavishly stick to "common scumplay principles", or whatever, even when a reasonably obvious better option was available.


even i am getting tired of this word, but disingenuous is the best descriptor of your wolfplay. you KNOW that mewt and i would take decisions together and you KNOW that i always advocate for the safer bet as scum because you were scum with me for the entirety of cats. reasonably obvious better option my foot.



kokorico said:


> @Anyone who cares: Yes, I will switch to Mawile before EoD if it becomes apparent that a raritini yeet is not going to happen. But I continue to believe that it is the best option and will keep pushing for it.


i do not doubt this considering that no way you and mawile are w/w, but it makes me wonder why are you so adamant on lynching us instead of mawile given that both would achieve the same thing for your team. maybe because you’re afraid of being roleblocked ad infinitum and losing your sweet night actions? i truly don’t know; what i do know though is that it is literally impossible that you are not taking a shot at powerwolfing at this very moment. i say tonight we eat roast chicken. *kokorico*

lastly, sorry if i came of as rude at some point; that is definitely not my intention but you must understand how incredibly tilting is the position i find myself in at the moment, especially considering that some people read this entire exchange and somehow didn’t notice that koko is making an effort to warp each and every word that we speak to frame us.

— rari


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

longer post wins 
*koko*


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

*kokorico *for herbe's ease


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

i fucked up this game so like i'm just gonna be convinced by whoever is more persuasive


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

stryke can do what he wants. he's earned one game's worth of respect


----------



## tbh²

Redstrykephoenix said:


> i fucked up this game so like i'm just gonna be convinced by whoever is more persuasive


i asked you before but it might've gotten buried. is announcer your only power?
-m


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

that and being a terrible character


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

haha what if we shoehorned in the funny dog wouldn't that be something


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

nh woulda been better without iz


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

or with iz in a different role than before like other characters have been in the series


----------



## tbh²

lmfao. so: your role is just flavor? what is the role name tbh
-m


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

town crier

i write those messages


----------



## Trebek

tbh² said:


> Trebek said:
> 
> 
> 
> this admittedly may be WIFOM, but i feel like w!koko would have been way more excited to immediately vote mawile
> 
> 
> 
> why do you think so tbh? because i think exactly the opposite. v!koko would feel ecstatic about catching a wolf and would vote mawile in eir claimpost. w!koko is fishing for a possibly easier lynch, is my guess.
Click to expand...

i think that when i made this post, my thought process was that w!koko would have been more over the top about being estatic about "catching" mawile, and v!koko would have... something else? but honestly, now that i actually have the time to sit down and read everything i think i was just projecting my own voting insecurities and im not actually sure what my thought process was getting at lmao

and also after reading everything i am very much anti-vibing
*kokorico*


----------



## Mawile

tbh² said:


> uuuuh if we’re w/w wouldn’t it be easier for us to say that we roleblocked you? and then, like, avoid all of this conflict that very obviously includes a wolf?


that's certainly another possibility! i was just thinking that maybe it's like 4d chess or something, like where one of you is very wolfy and the other one is cleared because being w/w there would be too obvious

also i am voting *kokorico* because, you know. one of us pretty much has to be mafia doctor? and i should probably start my vote earlier than 1 hour before EoD


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

i think if someone's claiming town roleblocker we should really consider the fact that resetti was probably the roleblocker


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

just a small epiphany


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

I'm honestly suspicious of kokorico too now but I've already voted for em so that's that on that


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

In case you couldn't tell by now, generally if there's capitalization in one of our posts, it's Stryke, and if there's not, it's RNP. I say generally because occasionally we switch it up just to fuck with you guys


----------



## tbh²

Redstrykephoenix said:


> i think if someone's claiming town roleblocker we should really consider the fact that resetti was probably the roleblocker


resetti was vigilante tbh.


JackPK said:


> fwiw I am Resetti, a vig who dies if I hit town


but yes, we're town roleblocker
-m


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

shruh


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

fuck. i fucked it up. i'm a moron


----------



## tbh²

Redstrykephoenix said:


> fuck. i fucked it up. i'm a moron


no king! no!


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

if i didn't fuck it up...


_you did_


----------



## tbh²

if there is still any doubt regarding koko’s alignment i hope that this can settle it.
this is post #1326:


kokorico said:


> I agree with the interpretation that Jack probably shot Emmy and died for it, while *the mafia shot VF* and MP7 died as their lover. I think that the mafia's motivation for this was VF's thing-that-looked-like-a-cop-soft, which means that they noticed it.


this is post #1362:


tbh² said:


> we're kk slider/the roleblocker who occupies others by playing sick tunes, rsp n0 (because we thought it would be funny ...) and *koko n1* (because e was one of two who we didn't have a reason /not/ to block, can expand on this reasoning though)


then, in #1402, when koko claimed doctor…


kokorico said:


> I'm Mable (the sister of Sable and Label, for the non-AC-playing philistines), and just like Mawile's, my role flavour describes how sewing is a remarkably similar pastime to the practice of medicine, making me a qualified Doctor. *I healed Keldeif on N0 and VF on N1*; the former as a coinflip between them and Seshas, the two strongest players, which clearly went the wrong way, and the latter because I assumed they were either a cop or mafia, and the heal would be useful in the first case and at least non-damaging in the second. Presumably raritini's block on me is why VF nevertheless died.


interesting to see how koko, who is definitely not mafia, instantly assumed that e was roleblocked and that other doctor!mawile couldn’t possibly be lying about healing mp7
- rari


----------



## tbh²

mewtini said:


> hey guys get koko next
> 
> For Town!


----------



## Trebek

tbh² said:


> if there is still any doubt regarding koko’s alignment i hope that this can settle it.
> this is post #1326:
> 
> 
> kokorico said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with the interpretation that Jack probably shot Emmy and died for it, while *the mafia shot VF* and MP7 died as their lover. I think that the mafia's motivation for this was VF's thing-that-looked-like-a-cop-soft, which means that they noticed it.
> 
> 
> 
> this is post #1362:
> 
> 
> tbh² said:
> 
> 
> 
> we're kk slider/the roleblocker who occupies others by playing sick tunes, rsp n0 (because we thought it would be funny ...) and *koko n1* (because e was one of two who we didn't have a reason /not/ to block, can expand on this reasoning though)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then, in #1402, when koko claimed doctor…
> 
> 
> kokorico said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Mable (the sister of Sable and Label, for the non-AC-playing philistines), and just like Mawile's, my role flavour describes how sewing is a remarkably similar pastime to the practice of medicine, making me a qualified Doctor. *I healed Keldeif on N0 and VF on N1*; the former as a coinflip between them and Seshas, the two strongest players, which clearly went the wrong way, and the latter because I assumed they were either a cop or mafia, and the heal would be useful in the first case and at least non-damaging in the second. Presumably raritini's block on me is why VF nevertheless died.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> interesting to see how koko, who is definitely not mafia, instantly assumed that e was roleblocked and that other doctor!mawile couldn’t possibly be lying about healing mp7
> - rari
Click to expand...

im voting koko as much as the next guy, but just want to make sure im not misinterpreting what you're saying:

you're saying its weird/convenient that e immediately assumed a VF kill before knowing that you blocked em?


----------



## tbh²

Trebek said:


> tbh² said:
> 
> 
> 
> if there is still any doubt regarding koko’s alignment i hope that this can settle it.
> this is post #1326:
> 
> 
> kokorico said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with the interpretation that Jack probably shot Emmy and died for it, while *the mafia shot VF* and MP7 died as their lover. I think that the mafia's motivation for this was VF's thing-that-looked-like-a-cop-soft, which means that they noticed it.
> 
> 
> 
> this is post #1362:
> 
> 
> tbh² said:
> 
> 
> 
> we're kk slider/the roleblocker who occupies others by playing sick tunes, rsp n0 (because we thought it would be funny ...) and *koko n1* (because e was one of two who we didn't have a reason /not/ to block, can expand on this reasoning though)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then, in #1402, when koko claimed doctor…
> 
> 
> kokorico said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Mable (the sister of Sable and Label, for the non-AC-playing philistines), and just like Mawile's, my role flavour describes how sewing is a remarkably similar pastime to the practice of medicine, making me a qualified Doctor. *I healed Keldeif on N0 and VF on N1*; the former as a coinflip between them and Seshas, the two strongest players, which clearly went the wrong way, and the latter because I assumed they were either a cop or mafia, and the heal would be useful in the first case and at least non-damaging in the second. Presumably raritini's block on me is why VF nevertheless died.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> interesting to see how koko, who is definitely not mafia, instantly assumed that e was roleblocked and that other doctor!mawile couldn’t possibly be lying about healing mp7
> - rari
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> im voting koko as much as the next guy, but just want to make sure im not misinterpreting what you're saying:
> 
> you're saying its weird/convenient that e immediately assumed a VF kill before knowing that you blocked em?
Click to expand...

i’m saying that it is contradictory. if e healed vf, e should have assumed that mp7 was the lover who was nightkilled.
- rari


----------



## Trebek

tbh² said:


> Trebek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tbh² said:
> 
> 
> 
> if there is still any doubt regarding koko’s alignment i hope that this can settle it.
> this is post #1326:
> 
> 
> kokorico said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with the interpretation that Jack probably shot Emmy and died for it, while *the mafia shot VF* and MP7 died as their lover. I think that the mafia's motivation for this was VF's thing-that-looked-like-a-cop-soft, which means that they noticed it.
> 
> 
> 
> this is post #1362:
> 
> 
> tbh² said:
> 
> 
> 
> we're kk slider/the roleblocker who occupies others by playing sick tunes, rsp n0 (because we thought it would be funny ...) and *koko n1* (because e was one of two who we didn't have a reason /not/ to block, can expand on this reasoning though)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then, in #1402, when koko claimed doctor…
> 
> 
> kokorico said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Mable (the sister of Sable and Label, for the non-AC-playing philistines), and just like Mawile's, my role flavour describes how sewing is a remarkably similar pastime to the practice of medicine, making me a qualified Doctor. *I healed Keldeif on N0 and VF on N1*; the former as a coinflip between them and Seshas, the two strongest players, which clearly went the wrong way, and the latter because I assumed they were either a cop or mafia, and the heal would be useful in the first case and at least non-damaging in the second. Presumably raritini's block on me is why VF nevertheless died.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> interesting to see how koko, who is definitely not mafia, instantly assumed that e was roleblocked and that other doctor!mawile couldn’t possibly be lying about healing mp7
> - rari
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> im voting koko as much as the next guy, but just want to make sure im not misinterpreting what you're saying:
> 
> you're saying its weird/convenient that e immediately assumed a VF kill before knowing that you blocked em?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i’m saying that it is contradictory. if e healed vf, e should have assumed that mp7 was the lover who was nightkilled.
> - rari
Click to expand...

alrighty! at first i was like "uhhhh" but now im like "aaaaah" :p


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

Spoiler



I told myself to do work and not look at the thread until after midnight, which I actually kept to, but I still kept thinking about why we didn't eat the nightkill, ahah. Like... I felt like I played pretty hard with the time I had, so what even could we have done differently when us getting targeted over VF or MP would probably have bought at least another day or two. I assume mafia chat isn't gonna be released so I guess for postgame I am curious about why the kill happened / whether we were at least considered :V

The other consequence of it being late is now I'm tired in addition to feeling blah about the game...



I'll try to get down preliminary thoughts before sleeping, and I should be here for the few hours before EOD. 

I'm Zipper T. Bunny, who is like, pretty weird-looking ngl. My role is the not actually a costume and my dancing skillz let me survive a kill, but after that happens, ~the magic is spoiled~ and I can no longer be saved from death in any way. As you might assume my BPV hasn't popped.


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

Apologize in advance for disorganized wall, I really need to get to sleep.

Credit where it's due, "YOLO" was someone on MU's idea, not mine. Am also a fan of "yeet or get beat."

Overall tbh's play has been just. Weirdly confident for sudden d2 YOLO after being really wrong on Blu d1... Even before the claims they had no process on RSP and they remained so confident in Mawile when like, their flawless meta sample is based on one months-ago game. I can't tell whether they're protecting possible buddies there or TMIing. I'm a bit hesitant on this read, more so than I think Eifie is, because I felt like I could see inside their head/process and they felt like they were working together on day 1. It also felt like mewt was much more excited for this game than Tarot, though I suppose both could be chalked up to the hydra nature and I still dislike their rigid POV. Way more plinko board than waterfall. 

On reading into tbh's Mawile read, what initially made me want to lean toward it being TMIing is Mawile's ~flip on tbh today... although he obviously has reason to prioritize yeeting koko to tbh within a tbh/koko/x team as either alignment, so maybe that doesn't actually mean anything. Also tbh said they thought it's obvious that VF was killed over MP, I think either would have been a fair target not knowing how much mafia knew about the cop soft. Which I guess might also point to Mawile's heal being TMIed, but if tbh knows that the cop soft was dropped in scum chat then their 1450 would make sense to post anyway.

Feeding into that ?!?! about Mawile is that koko's recent posting also reads as really... agendaed? and ihni what to make of it. I do want to note that if koko is mafia, e is being voted by at least one of eir partners right now, and so it's probable that Needless Bussing(tm) is occurring in that world. But also the crossvote being between them and tbh just feels so like, manufactured by at least one party, and if tbh is so confident because of TMI, why not be bussing to secure the win the next day.

I was gonna rule them out as partners solely based on their pushes on each other because I feel like mafia would just go for the throat here, but Eifie thinks their handling of each other today has been just so... like... over-the-top (mewt getting fired up about koko not _understanding_ her argument about not blocking Jack vig when I feel like from an outside suspicious POV it like, relies on self-meta so of course it's not directly understandable; koko going so hard after them that e's not voting the person e counterclaimed?) that it almost wraps around to feeling like it could be theater. 

Uhh. Literally last game I got caught out misreading a Trebek/mewt interaction as not partners but I'm like pretty sure that the whole conversation about Trebek's claim doesn't happen the way it did (drawn-out, talking past each other, tbh basically fishing for info) if they're w/w and it was indeed Trebek's plan to change up his claim or something. 

Trebek's claim itself places him weirdly in the mech thunderdome because it like, technically confirms koko but doesn't actually confirm anything because I guess one of them is a mafia doctor - because either koko just lucked into making up multiple doctor softs on day 1, or Mawile lucked into the sewing-doctor flavor connection since he claimed first. Also I don't think that mafia Trebek like, clears us and Mawile via reads, then confirms koko, that seems like a bit of a towny/fluid counterpoint to tbh/koko not at all backtracking/considering. 

RSP and Mist not giving reads is like, honestly very fair for both of them but. Head empty. Could probably fit most teams. For what it's worth, I think both are telling the truth or partial truth about their claims (by partial truth I mean along the same lines as Stryke's self-watcher claim in Tarot) given that Mist's could have been falsified by me and I'm like pretty sure I would have won that thunderdome. I'm like... mmm... maybe that should make me feel better about Mist? I know I should probably just not treat the role as AI because I can 100% see Herbe/MF pulling a dark fishing bros with a mafia watcher.

Moving onto mechanical stuff, Eifie pointed out that no cop claim now and Emmy being a miller (assuming she was telling the truth) essentially confirms that Seshas was a cop if VF/MP were just lovers, which is another absolutely nasty stroke of luck. 

fmpov there's got to be exactly one mafia between koko and Mawile - at least one because my role and Blu's bodyguard variant _and_ two doctors would be way too much protection/death avoidance on town, but also no more than one because the fact that my role has that about being saved from death implies that there is a town doctor. Otherwise that's like, poison-healer without a poisoner level of setup misdirection. 

But also like, I feel like tbh/koko and tbh/Mawile worlds are both possible. Where the last could be RSP, which, that would be a really nice bit of theater if tbh blocked their partner and was gonna try to go deep - and could easily be Mist, given the shrugness of her contributions so far toDay... maybe Trebek in lol Keldeo world but I feel it's kind of unlikely.

So the "highest % to be a wolf" vote I see myself making here is actually tbh... which is weird. I guess the tl;dr about why is I think koko/Mawile as a crossvote has exactly 1 scum and koko/tbh has 1-2, but. I know it's mechanically correct to resolve between the claims, and now I am psyching myself out after writing it out like that because as a reformed busser it just seems so weird to me that koko/tbh would manufacture a w/w thunderdome here on day 2 YOLO... so I'm just gonna stick with my vote for now and see where that goes I guess? Blugh.


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

Uh tl;dr: 
- tbh weird
- koko weird
- Trebek good but stop sheeping weird tbh tbh
- shrug emoji on RSP/Mist
- wanna vote tbh tbh but we should be resolving between claims and I think tbh/Mawile > tbh/koko > 0 
- pro tip: do not play mafia on no sleep, do not pass go, do not pass $200


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> *do not play mafia on no sleep*, do not pass go, do not *pass $200*


:V


----------



## qenya

Ah, _fuck_. I think I have made a terrible, terrible mistake.


----------



## qenya

Ah well, I'm sure it'll make for a funny story a year or two down the line.

Thank you for the sad react Blu, it's very kind of you.

Okay

_So_


----------



## Novae

[22 minutes of radio silence]


----------



## qenya

^ Sorry. Took a moment out for lunch and then got distracted by helping with plumbing. We're planning to sell the house soon so there's lots of diy/etc going on.

First things first, I never wanted to alienate anyone, and if I've caused any genuine offence by my antics then I do apologise. Nothing I've said here is at all indicative of how I feel about any of you outside the game, and I'd hate it if this ended up as some sort of terrible incident that We Must Never Speak Of Again. Ily all <3

With that in mind: I'm not actually a doctor, I'm a one-shot bulletproof. It seems Mable has been experimenting with making clothing from some unusual materials - specifically, kevlar. My role PM, for the record, is totally unremarkable/standard for the role, and in particular does _not_ include the rider mentioned above about being immune to healing roles once the one shot is expended.

I had the idea - it may seem crazy, but it made sense to me at the time - of pretending to be a valuable town PR in order to bait the mafia's nightkill on N2. (I'd frankly hoped that they might have seen my doc softs and shot me on N1, but I guess VF was too juicy a target.) I knew that that might ping some people's suspicion, but I hoped I'd be able to divert it onto someone I believed to be mafia - either Mawile or raritini. I also left some wordplay to try to signal to Trebek, in case he was a rolecop, what I was doing: I emphasised "proof" (end of post) when talking to him earlier, and made it clear that I was "heavily, heavily crossing my fingers" when claiming doctor. What I did _not_ expect was for someone _else_ to _also_ claim bulletproof. I kind of wonder if Herbe was expecting any kills at all in this setup. :P

I still don't believe Mawile's claim, to be clear, and probably not Keldeif's either: three (or four??) town healing/protecting roles doesn't make sense to me, regardless of what they are, in a game where apparently the only source of KP other than the mafia's nightkill is a vig who's strongly incentivised to be certain about his shot before making it. I was also entirely honest about presenting my scumread on raritini, and I'm not quite sure what's meant by it being "disingenuous" - I think I _explained_ my thoughts pretty well, even if you disagree that they're _correct_. At no point did I misrepresent my beliefs about the scumteam, although obviously I'm now revisiting them in light of Keldeif's claim.

I'm sorry to have caused such a wrecking ball of absurdity though an otherwise fairly normal YOLO, and I do totally understand if none of you believe me (things still wouldn't have been looking great for town even if everything had gone exactly according to plan, so I don't think a great deal of ground is likely to be lost either way). Honestly the whole experience has been pretty draining - yes, I realise that's entirely my own fault - so I'm going to leave it to someone else to figure out exactly what needs to happen from here. I'm certainly not going to be trying something like this again any time soon.


----------



## tbh²

i will respond more fully later but i just have to say

LOL

- mewt


----------



## tbh²

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> I still kept thinking about why we didn't eat the nightkill, ahah. Like... I felt like I played pretty hard with the time I had, so what even could we have done differently when us getting targeted over VF or MP would probably have bought at least another day or two. I assume mafia chat isn't gonna be released so I guess for postgame I am curious about why the kill happened / whether we were at least considered :V


... you didn't eat the nightkill because you weren't a claimed PR? or: because you are a wolf tbh. this is just weird posting


bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> Overall tbh's play has been just. Weirdly confident for sudden d2 YOLO after being really wrong on Blu d1...


i think it would be bad play if we suddenly stopped making confident pushes after being wrong once, don't you agree?
i also think that it was very easy for us to start going  at koko after getting pushed around for a couple of pages. and for us to push the mawile/koko thunderdome that _kokorico's claim mechanically forced. _


bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> *It also felt like mewt was much more excited for this game than Tarot,* though I suppose both could be chalked up to the hydra nature and I still dislike their rigid POV. Way more plinko board than waterfall.


given what you said in tarot, what does this bold translate to for you. that we're town?
don't know what rigid POV you're on about when i said all of these d1. you know, before koko started trying to style on us


Spoiler: examples of a very rigid POV wherein i definitely scumleaned koko d1






tbh² said:


> stuff i feel strongest about so far is town bbt/koko





tbh² said:


> this is like the most relaxed i have _ever_ seen koko





tbh² said:


> blah blah metareads blah blah but i think if koko is wolf then it's part of a really conscious push to break meta right now








bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> that it almost wraps around to feeling like it could be theater.


lol do you sincerely think that there was any moment in there where koko and i were not trying to get each other lynched tbh
in what world is "i am counterclaiming <this role> but let's get tbh^2 in particular" theater. sure, maybe, if the only teams left involved us and koko then whatever, but, well ...


bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> RSP and Mist not giving reads is like, honestly very fair for both of them but. [...] I think both are telling the truth or partial truth about their claims


we can confirm that rsp does indeed have that announcer role, though who knows if there's something left out
rari and i even noticed that the absence of the morning announcement was mentioned in d1 flavor and we were like. ah. that was us blocking them


kokorico said:


> Ah well, I'm sure it'll make for a funny story a year or two down the line.


Resignation (2020)


kokorico said:


> ^ Sorry. Took a moment out for lunch


Revitalization (2020)


kokorico said:


> I emphasised "proof" (end of post) when talking to him earlier, and made it clear that I was "heavily, heavily crossing my fingers" when claiming doctor.


these are not dogwhistles


kokorico said:


> I still don't believe Mawile's claim, to be clear,


*why are you not voting on him then*

-m


----------



## tbh²

@kokorico 


kokorico said:


> I still don't believe Mawile's claim, to be clear, and probably not Keldeif's either: three (or four??) town healing/protecting roles doesn't make sense to me,


does this take into account the fact that blu wasn't a true healing role tbh? his role is that he picks a target and redirects actions meant for that target onto himself,_ including kills_, according to his claim in 832


----------



## tbh²

Mist1422 said:


> [22 minutes of radio silence]


hey. interested in any thoughts you have :'D
-m


----------



## Novae

tbh² said:


> thoughts


what are those


----------



## qenya

tbh² said:


> kokorico said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still don't believe Mawile's claim, to be clear,
> 
> 
> 
> *why are you not voting on him then*
Click to expand...

Because there are _other_ people who I _also_ don't believe, like I said.

It's possible that a wagon will start coalescing around him! In that case I probably will move onto it, yeah. But tbh I'm pretty done with trying to figure out the best course of action at this point.



tbh² said:


> @kokorico
> 
> 
> kokorico said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still don't believe Mawile's claim, to be clear, and probably not Keldeif's either: three (or four??) town healing/protecting roles doesn't make sense to me,
> 
> 
> 
> does this take into account the fact that blu wasn't a true healing role tbh? his role is that he picks a target and redirects actions meant for that target onto himself,_ including kills_, according to his claim in 832
Click to expand...

It's a little weaker than a doctor, yes, but it fulfils the same purpose of hindering the mafia's attempts to kill particularly valuable townies.


----------



## qenya

kokorico said:


> But tbh


...no pun intended :P


----------



## Novae

what is vc and day end time


----------



## tbh²

it is LyLo. if from your pov the mechanics indicate that there is certain mafia within the healing ring, then vote there. this does not make any sense
-m


----------



## tbh²

Mist1422 said:


> what is vc and day end time


today at 7 EDT, vc is something like

mawile (1): bbt 1351
tbh (1): koko 1421
koko (4): tbh 1430, rsp 1460, trebek 1471, mawile 1472


----------



## Trebek

tbh² said:


> it is LyLo. if from your pov the mechanics indicate that there is certain mafia within the healing ring, then vote there. this does not make any sense
> -m


gotta say i agree with this, especially now that koko’s role-claim is something that really shouldn’t be bothered by the existence of a potential mafia role blocker


----------



## Trebek

Trebek said:


> tbh² said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is LyLo. if from your pov the mechanics indicate that there is certain mafia within the healing ring, then vote there. this does not make any sense
> -m
> 
> 
> 
> gotta say i agree with this, especially now that koko’s role-claim is something that really shouldn’t be bothered by the existence of a potential mafia role blocker
Click to expand...

also, once town thinks they’ve figured out the scumteam the existence of a mafia role blocker _does not matter_, so like


----------



## tbh²

tbh² said:


> it is LyLo. if from your pov the mechanics indicate that there is certain mafia within the healing ring, then vote there. this does not make any sense
> -m


the other head said this earlier but, if mawile is indeed town (as i’m inclined to believe because there are no doc cc’s) and koko is indeed wolf, i really do not get why you’re chasing us when either way you could be down a townie

the only explanations that currently make sense from my pov are a) scum REALLY really don’t want to get roleblocked or b) they’d rather get rid of the talkative player

-m


----------



## tbh²

lol @ the accidental “you”s left in. they are at kokorico


----------



## tbh²

Trebek said:


> gotta say i agree with this, especially now that koko’s role-claim is something that really shouldn’t be bothered by the existence of a potential mafia role blocker


probably because that isn’t the power koko’s worried about having blocked tbh tbh


----------



## Trebek

tbh² said:


> tbh² said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is LyLo. if from your pov the mechanics indicate that there is certain mafia within the healing ring, then vote there. this does not make any sense
> -m
> 
> 
> 
> the other head said this earlier but, if mawile is indeed town (as i’m inclined to believe because there are no doc cc’s) and koko is indeed wolf, i really do not get why you’re chasing us when either way you could be down a townie
> 
> the only explanations that currently make sense from my pov are a) scum REALLY really don’t want to get roleblocked or b) they’d rather get rid of the talkative player
> 
> -m
Click to expand...

this is what’s extra confusing for me, because like

w!koko literally doesn’t gain anything from pushing you over mawile if you are both town, because we are supposed to be in YOLO, unless there’s some weird bastard mechanic going on that we don’t know about


----------



## Trebek

tbh² said:


> Trebek said:
> 
> 
> 
> gotta say i agree with this, especially now that koko’s role-claim is something that really shouldn’t be bothered by the existence of a potential mafia role blocker
> 
> 
> 
> probably because that isn’t the power koko’s worried about having blocked tbh tbh
Click to expand...

whoops, that was my implied conclusion there, might not have made that clear :p


----------



## tbh²

i kind of think it’s just (b) because e’s said e would settle for a mawile lynch but thinks we’re more dangerous or whatever

even though with koko’s claim revised this makes no sense


----------



## tbh²

tbh² said:


> i kind of think it’s just (b) because e’s said e would settle for a mawile lynch but thinks we’re more dangerous or whatever
> 
> even though with koko’s claim revised this makes no sense


er, i meant to say (a) tbh.
or why not both,


----------



## Novae

okay gimme a bit to set up worldbuilding


----------



## Trebek

tbh² said:


> i kind of think it’s just (b) because e’s said e would settle for a mawile lynch but thinks we’re more dangerous or whatever
> 
> even though with koko’s claim revised this makes no sense


yeah, and the distinction between (a) and (b) shouldn’t matter if we are in YOLO

my best guess is that w!koko set it up so that if it backfired and e got yeeted, it was done in such a way that would obfuscate the remaining members of the team? that’s assuming optimal play but it’s a possibility


----------



## tbh²

if mawile is w/w with like, koko here, that would be a huge lol moment for me but i’m not there right now and don’t think i need to be
-m


----------



## Trebek

tbh² said:


> if mawile is w/w with like, koko here, that would be a huge lol moment for me but i’m not there right now and don’t think i need to be
> -m


yeah, not sure if that needs to happen today tbh

if it’s w/w then we get one today and figure it out from there?

but also if it’s w/w then that’s some 4d chess from the mafia for blatantly giving up the opportunity of YOLOing today


----------



## Trebek

Trebek said:


> tbh² said:
> 
> 
> 
> if mawile is w/w with like, koko here, that would be a huge lol moment for me but i’m not there right now and don’t think i need to be
> -m
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, not sure if that needs to happen today tbh
> 
> if it’s w/w then we get one today and figure it out from there?
> 
> but also if it’s w/w then that’s some 4d chess from the mafia for blatantly giving up the opportunity of YOLOing today
Click to expand...

although, now that i think about it for longer than 4 seconds, this could also explain why koko is voting for tbh


----------



## tbh²

i honestly just think mawile and koko never w/w
i’m kind of just putting it out there that it isn’t a possibility i’m considering right now
-m


----------



## tbh²

because koko won’t vote him
but like. then there’s no town doc


----------



## tbh²

tbh² said:


> because koko won’t vote him
> but like. then there’s no town doc


and also would make zero sense because koko discredited mawile out of noooowhere, this would go beyond a bus
-m


----------



## tbh²

ryan what’s your PoE/scumteam at


----------



## Trebek

yeah i don’t want to get too much into lolsetupspec but the fact that there aren’t any competing doctors now does make me feel a little bit better about mawile?


----------



## Novae

mawile, koko, trebek, tbh, keldeif, RSP

mawile/koko/trebek
mawile/koko/tbh
mawile/koko/keldeif
mawile/koko/RSP
mawile/trebek/tbh
mawile/trebek/keldeif
mawile/trebek/RSP
mawile/tbh/keldeif
mawile/tbh/RSP
mawile/keldeif/RSP
koko/trebek/tbh
koko/trebek/keldeif
koko/trebek/RSP
koko/tbh/keldeif
koko/tbh/RSP
koko/keldeif/RSP
trebek/tbh/keldeif
trebek/tbh/RSP
trebek/keldeif/RSP
tbh/keldeif/RSP

ok that's kind of a lot time to narrow it down


----------



## tbh²

it isn’t lolsetupspec to be like “there’s probably a doctor in the setup and also mawile isn’t counterclaimed” imo


----------



## Novae

removing mawile/koko worlds and koko/keldeif worlds:

mawile/trebek/tbh
mawile/trebek/keldeif
mawile/trebek/RSP
mawile/tbh/keldeif
mawile/tbh/RSP
mawile/keldeif/RSP
koko/trebek/tbh
koko/trebek/RSP
koko/tbh/RSP
trebek/tbh/keldeif
trebek/tbh/RSP
trebek/keldeif/RSP
tbh/keldeif/RSP


----------



## tbh²

also by PoE i’m a bit rsp antsy but. will also not get there today
-m


----------



## tbh²

tbh² said:


> also by PoE i’m a bit rsp antsy but. will also not get there today
> -m


it’s like, either rsp or mist i think


----------



## Novae

I don't think I want to rule out tbh/RSP off of n0 though I considered it for a second


----------



## Trebek

tbh² said:


> it isn’t lolsetupspec to be like “there’s probably a doctor in the setup and also mawile isn’t counterclaimed” imo


yeah, you’re probably right. hmmmm

as far as scumteam i think i’m vibing with koko/mist/rsp at the moment? i think i’ve convinced myself away from you/koko scumtheater from the last time i mentioned it


----------



## Novae

if we rule out tbh/koko the only koko world is exactly koko/trebek/RSP


----------



## tbh²

what did you think of bbt’s post


----------



## Novae

tbh² said:


> what did you think of bbt’s post


what post


----------



## Trebek

tbh² said:


> what did you think of bbt’s post


i was sorta meh about it honestly? bbt is next in line on my scumteam i think but i also think that if that’s true they’re replacing one of rsp/mist

i like, very much don’t see a scumteam without koko rn


----------



## tbh²

i was talking to trebek but i am curious about your thoughts too, i’m referring to their long claim/thoughts post tbh
-m


----------



## Novae

let me go find it


----------



## tbh²

Trebek said:


> tbh² said:
> 
> 
> 
> what did you think of bbt’s post
> 
> 
> 
> i was sorta meh about it honestly? bbt is next in line on my scumteam i think but i also think that if that’s true they’re replacing one of rsp/mist
> 
> i like, very much don’t see a scumteam without koko rn
Click to expand...

understandable
i’m p sure bbt wolf. because he sounds exactly like he did in endgame cats, in that the post ... didn’t make sense and that thing about being surprised they didn’t eat the nk is incredibly ???

i am wondering why you still put rsp below bbt now, i do not personally think the d1 good vibes i got from bbt outweigh like. anything else anymore
-m


----------



## tbh²

i think the bbt post is very perspective-warping in a way that keldeo doesn’t do as town
-m


----------



## Trebek

tbh² said:


> Trebek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tbh² said:
> 
> 
> 
> what did you think of bbt’s post
> 
> 
> 
> i was sorta meh about it honestly? bbt is next in line on my scumteam i think but i also think that if that’s true they’re replacing one of rsp/mist
> 
> i like, very much don’t see a scumteam without koko rn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> understandable
> i’m p sure bbt wolf. because he sounds exactly like he did in endgame cats, in that the post ... didn’t make sense and that thing about being surprised they didn’t eat the nk is incredibly ???
> 
> i am wondering why you still put rsp below bbt now, i do not personally think the d1 good vibes i got from bbt outweigh like. anything else anymore
> -m
Click to expand...

gonna be honest i just sorta put rsp there bc they were in my previous PoE and i wanted a solid scumteam instead of something wishywashy

my first bbt-read was early this morning and i don’t think i fully internalized how i felt about it

pretty sure that after revision i land at koko/(2 of rsp/mist/bbt)


----------



## Trebek

*revision and rereading bbt


----------



## Trebek

basically, i want to spend the rest of toDay trying to figure out which 2 of 3 is most likely, but from a probabilistic standpoint i don’t think i move my vote off of koko today


----------



## tbh²

yeah to be clear i’m not trying to move off of koko


----------



## Trebek

tbh² said:


> yeah to be clear i’m not trying to move off of koko


yeah, didn’t want to have miscommunication there :p


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

cool so we lose another game bc everyone thinks i'm sus gg guys same time next week?


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

don't forget to sign up for ppp


----------



## tbh²

Redstrykephoenix said:


> cool so we lose another game bc everyone thinks i'm sus gg guys same time next week?


king i think you’re town :(


----------



## tbh²

+ if you have any thoughts pls share
-m


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

herbe is good at tarot reading


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

like unironically yall should ask him for a reading


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

twas a fun time


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

another note: i was notified that if i die my announcement doesn't go thru, just sharing info


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

who's even still alive. tbh, mist, koko,

,,
,
keldeo?


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

trebek and mawile too i think.


----------



## tbh²

tbh, mist, koko, rsp, bbt, trebek, mawile


----------



## Mawile

i wonder if i will be mafia killed tonight


----------



## tbh²

likely :’D


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

my reads based entirely on nothing:

stryke: mafia
tbh: inno or really good actor mafia like 50/50
koko: lynch pending determines the entire rest of the game Existing
everyone else: shrug


----------



## tbh²

i think we should vote stryke.


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

neither stryke nor i are really sure about anything because honestly it's like actually really hard to read people based on interactions when you don't even understand all the mechanics floating around

i'm just a vt who shouts really loud


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

i mean. i understand the roles but it's honestly blurry as to who claimed what and reading thru 78 pages doesn't vibe and isos make me think everyone is acting weird


----------



## Mawile

reading interactions is hard tho tbh


----------



## Mawile

lol pagetop


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

i haven't had an inforole in so long -_-


----------



## tbh²

Redstrykephoenix said:


> i mean. i understand the roles but it's honestly blurry as to who claimed what and reading thru 78 pages doesn't vibe and isos make me think everyone is acting weird


tbh - roleblocker
mp7/VF - lovers
mawile - doctor
koko - doctor claim, later “true”claimed oneshot bulletproof
bbt - bulletproof
mist - watcher
rsp - town crier

is what i think the claims are now


----------



## tbh²

idk why i included mp7/vf


----------



## tbh²

tbh² said:


> idk why i included mp7/vf


might as well say that jack vig, emmy miller. and that’s everything known iirc


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

tbh² said:


> i think we should vote stryke.


Fuck.


----------



## Trebek

tbh² said:


> Redstrykephoenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> i mean. i understand the roles but it's honestly blurry as to who claimed what and reading thru 78 pages doesn't vibe and isos make me think everyone is acting weird
> 
> 
> 
> tbh - roleblocker
> mp7/VF - lovers
> mawile - doctor
> koko - doctor claim, later “true”claimed oneshot bulletproof
> bbt - bulletproof
> mist - watcher
> rsp - town crier
> 
> is what i think the claims are now
Click to expand...

i feel noticed <3 

jkjk


----------



## tbh²

yes and trebek rolecop.


----------



## Trebek

am currently Low Signal but just caught up and looks like not much has changed? will be back in Good Signal ™ at EoD tho


----------



## tbh²

tbh² said:


> yes and trebek rolecop.


*flavourcop, not rolecop


----------



## tbh²

hour to EoD.......
-m


----------



## Bluwiikoon




----------



## qenya

Bluwiikoon said:


> View attachment 700


This is the way the game ends
This is the way the game ends
This is the way the game ends
Not with a bang but a whimper.


----------



## Mawile

oh it's a tumbleweed!


----------



## Mawile

hey koko are you mafia


----------



## Bluwiikoon

Could not find an English screencap for the life of me!

Anyway I'll stop being naughty and go back to being a ghoooOOOoost... ooOOOooOOOooo......


----------



## qenya

Mawile said:


> hey koko are you mafia


no

are you


----------



## Mawile

kokorico said:


> Mawile said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey koko are you mafia
> 
> 
> 
> no
> 
> are you
Click to expand...

no

glad we cleared this up


----------



## Novae

imagine being mafia

couldn't be me


----------



## qenya

now taking bets on who's pissing themselves laughing more
- deathchat 6/1
- scumchat 3/1
- herbe 2/1


----------



## Mawile

probably deathchat+herbe if herbe told them who the mafia are


----------



## Mawile

either that or they're screaming in deathchat going "it's SO OBVIOUS WHY DON'T THEY GET IT"


----------



## qenya

side note, we never did hear anything from Keldeo again, did we?


----------



## qenya

Oh what the hell

*bbt's Huskeldeo*

can't make anything any worse


----------



## Novae

kokorico said:


> now taking bets on who's pissing themselves laughing more
> - deathchat 6/1
> - scumchat 3/1
> - herbe 2/1


all of the above please


----------



## qenya

Mist1422 said:


> kokorico said:
> 
> 
> 
> now taking bets on who's pissing themselves laughing more
> - deathchat 6/1
> - scumchat 3/1
> - herbe 2/1
> 
> 
> 
> all of the above please
Click to expand...

is this a math joke

i always get confused about how fractional odds work


----------



## Trebek

kokorico said:


> Mist1422 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kokorico said:
> 
> 
> 
> now taking bets on who's pissing themselves laughing more
> - deathchat 6/1
> - scumchat 3/1
> - herbe 2/1
> 
> 
> 
> all of the above please
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> is this a math joke
> 
> i always get confused about how fractional odds work
Click to expand...




Spoiler


----------



## Trebek

first attempt at resizing images on mobile how’d i do
or does it still take up the whole screen


----------



## tbh²

Trebek said:


> first attempt at resizing images on mobile how’d i do
> or does it still take up the whole screen


it is. very tiny
- rari


----------



## Trebek

tbh² said:


> Trebek said:
> 
> 
> 
> first attempt at resizing images on mobile how’d i do
> or does it still take up the whole screen
> 
> 
> 
> it is. very tiny
> - rari
Click to expand...

AW COME ON


----------



## qenya

on balance I would say it's better than the massive ones, but you could definitely get away with making it 2-3x bigger, maybe more


----------



## Mawile




----------



## Trebek

kokorico said:


> on balance I would say it's better than the massive ones, but you could definitely get away with making it 2-3x bigger, maybe more


i’ll just wait until laptop next time tbhtbh


----------



## Trebek

Mawile said:


>


_oh my god_


----------



## qenya

Mawile said:


>


*butterfly meme*
is this a way of passing hidden information in mafia?


----------



## Mawile

kokorico said:


> Mawile said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *butterfly meme*
> is this a way of passing hidden information in mafia?
Click to expand...

it can be if you want


----------



## tbh²

in the event that we make it out of here & tbh goes down toNight

i don’t care that koko just voted on them, or that they had a good d1, read their longpost and the late w!keldeo’s catsposting

if town doesn’t look at bbt tomorrow i will haunt the fuck out of you all

and that’s a mewtini promise. glgl


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

Aww, you did good!


----------



## Mawile

in the event that i die toNight i would like people to post very small images as a memorial


----------



## qenya

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> Aww, you did good!


oh here you are


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> Aww, you did good!


Whoops, wrong chat.


----------



## Mawile

glhf


----------



## qenya

slightly concerned that herbe is not in fact online


----------



## Trebek

do we all spam him with tags


----------



## Mawile

(we can meme for longer)


----------



## Trebek

Mawile said:


> (we can meme for longer)


i thought it was supposed to be tiny tbh


----------



## Mawile

Trebek said:


> Mawile said:
> 
> 
> 
> (we can meme for longer)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i thought it was supposed to be tiny tbh
Click to expand...


----------



## qenya




----------



## Novae




----------



## Trebek

Mawile said:


> Trebek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mawile said:
> 
> 
> 
> (we can meme for longer)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i thought it was supposed to be tiny tbh
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




kokorico said:


>


thank you for your service


----------



## Novae

is this when i reveal i was villager, serial killer this entire time and just won by ensuring i make it to f5


----------



## Trebek

herbeeeee.ppt


----------



## Mawile

herbe cannot save us


----------



## Trebek

*bomb herb-* jkjk


----------



## Trebek

wait i’m at 1,004 messages

where’s my 113 points smh


----------



## Trebek

me rn:


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

kokorico said:


> This is the way the game ends
> This is the way the game ends
> This is the way the game ends
> Not with a bang but a whimper.


Mixtah koko - e dead.


----------



## Bluwiikoon




----------



## Trebek

_eod is today right _


----------



## qenya

Bluwiikoon said:


> View attachment 702


oh is that where that's from


----------



## qenya

Trebek said:


> _eod is today right _


I mean if y'all want to carry on for another 24 hours I'm game


----------



## qenya

kokorico said:


> I'm game


_get it_


----------



## Mawile

time is fake


----------



## tbh²

Mawile said:


> time is fake


ah, my personal motto
- rari


----------



## Trebek

maybe we all missed daylight savings


----------



## qenya

Trebek said:


> maybe we all missed daylight savings


oh god yeah

super ready for abolition


----------



## tbh²

kokorico said:


> Trebek said:
> 
> 
> 
> maybe we all missed daylight savings
> 
> 
> 
> oh god yeah
> 
> super ready for abolition
Click to expand...

i’m at the brink of unvoting just for this post
fuck daylight savings
- rari


----------



## qenya

tbh² said:


> kokorico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trebek said:
> 
> 
> 
> maybe we all missed daylight savings
> 
> 
> 
> oh god yeah
> 
> super ready for abolition
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i’m at the brink of unvoting just for this post
> fuck daylight savings
> - rari
Click to expand...

perhaps we should have had this conversation an hour earlier


----------



## qenya

i wonder if i can beat rari's reaction score before herbe shows up


----------



## Mawile

kokorico said:


> i wonder if i can beat rari's reaction score before herbe shows up


just simply post more tbh


----------



## qenya

i see y'all lurkers making reacts

come sign up for 2r1b

do it


----------



## qenya

Mawile said:


> kokorico said:
> 
> 
> 
> i wonder if i can beat rari's reaction score before herbe shows up
> 
> 
> 
> just simply post more tbh
Click to expand...

quite proud of my reacts:messages ratio tbh

quality > quantity


----------



## qenya

any of y'all read any good books recently


----------



## Trebek

kokorico said:


> any of y'all read any good books recently


do tcod mafia threads count


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

there are no good books


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

because the book does not tell you anything. the text within is what holds information


----------



## qenya

so have you retrieved information from any good texts recently


----------



## qenya

apparently not


----------



## tbh²

i actually read a book a liked recently, though i figured y’all would find boring lol
it’s _book business: publishing past, present and future_, by jason epstein
- rari


----------



## tbh²

a book *i liked
geez rari, read before hitting reply, will you
- rari


----------



## Trebek

oh hey, i got the 1000 messages trophy

now i can delete my account right


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

I've been slowly re-working through His Dark Materials! Still haven't read The Secret Commonwealth, though, oops.


----------



## qenya

tbh² said:


> i actually read a book a liked recently, though i figured y’all would find boring lol
> it’s _book business: publishing past, present and future_, by jason epstein
> - rari


very meta! is it about the technical aspects of publishing or, like, political commentary on the oligopoly of big publishers, or?



bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> I've been slowly re-working through His Dark Materials! Still haven't read The Secret Commonwealth, though, oops.


also cool! I'm a little bit behind you, The Book of Dust is still gathering, uh, dust on my shelf. Have you seen the TV adaptation?


----------



## tbh²

kokorico said:


> very meta! is it about the technical aspects of publishing or, like, political commentary on the oligopoly of big publishers, or?


it’s the memoirs of one of the most recognized editors of recent american history. he’s the guy who published vladimir nabokov; later he became the editorial director of random house for over 40 years. he talks a lot about his experiences and gives his predictions to the “future” (scare quotes because it was written in 1999). some of his predictions are very interesting, but some read like a _the jetsons_-style utopia tbh. also he believed that ebooks would never be successful, which is a bit lol (though not surprising in the area)

it might be of notice to mention that i study publishing in college :v

- rari


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

kokorico said:


> bbt's Huskeldeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been slowly re-working through His Dark Materials! Still haven't read The Secret Commonwealth, though, oops.
> 
> 
> 
> also cool! I'm a little bit behind you, The Book of Dust is still gathering, uh, dust on my shelf. Have you seen the TV adaptation?
Click to expand...

Oh, cool! I thought La Belle Sauvage was great, but probably part of that was me wanting to get back into the world heh. I don't know anything about the show, have you seen it?


----------



## Herbe

sorry for the day end delay guys, i was feeling yucky and just woke up


----------



## qenya

tbh² said:


> kokorico said:
> 
> 
> 
> very meta! is it about the technical aspects of publishing or, like, political commentary on the oligopoly of big publishers, or?
> 
> 
> 
> it’s the memoirs of one of the most recognized editors of recent american history. he’s the guy who published vladimir nabokov; later he became the editorial director of random house for over 40 years. he talks a lot about his experiences and gives his predictions to the “future” (scare quotes because it was written in 1999). some of his predictions are very interesting, but some read like a _the jetsons_-style utopia tbh. also he believed that ebooks would never be successful, which is a bit lol (though not surprising in the area)
> 
> it might be of notice to mention that i study publishing in college :v
> 
> - rari
Click to expand...

ah, gotcha! that sounds like an interesting major, how did you get into it?

re ebooks, I dunno. ~5 years ago they were all the rage (I still have a Kindle somewhere) but it feels like interest has sort of peaked. there are lots more physical bookshops in my town than there used to be, and I remember reading an article a few months ago about how ebook revenue has gone _down_ in the last couple of years. you can't sell them, you can't lend them (or at least it's harder) - they just don't really fill the same cultural niche as physical books. so honestly I kinda agree with him in the long run

also would it be showing my ignorance if I said I didn't know who vladimir nabokov is



bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> kokorico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bbt's Huskeldeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been slowly re-working through His Dark Materials! Still haven't read The Secret Commonwealth, though, oops.
> 
> 
> 
> also cool! I'm a little bit behind you, The Book of Dust is still gathering, uh, dust on my shelf. Have you seen the TV adaptation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, cool! I thought La Belle Sauvage was great, but probably part of that was me wanting to get back into the world heh. I don't know anything about the show, have you seen it?
Click to expand...

yeah the BBC did a miniseries late last year, adapting Northern Lights and the first few chapters of Subtle Knife. I gather it's on HBO outside the UK if you ever feel so inclined. it was much better than the travesty that was the 2007 film, and I thought the actors were really well chosen for the parts, but I think it came too far down on the other end of the "following the plot of the books" spectrum and dragged on an awful lot. also it was really obvious that they spent the entire CGI budget on daemons

I do kinda feel like Northern Lights is the weakest of the trilogy though, maybe the next season will translate better to screen

maybe I'll pick up La Belle Sauvage soon!


----------



## qenya

Herbe said:


> sorry for the day end delay guys, i was feeling yucky and just woke up


no worries! we turned the thread into a book club


----------



## Trebek

Herbe said:


> sorry for the day end delay guys, i was feeling yucky and just woke up


self care king!


----------



## Herbe

tbh² said:


> Mist1422 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what is vc and day end time
> 
> 
> 
> today at 7 EDT, vc is something like
> 
> mawile (1): bbt 1351
> tbh (1): koko 1421
> *koko* (4): tbh 1430, rsp 1460, trebek 1471, mawile 1472
Click to expand...

im stealing this cause i'm pretty sure it's accurate anyway/any deviations wouldn't change the outcome. Flavor to come!


----------



## tbh²

tbh² said:


> in the event that we make it out of here & tbh goes down toNight
> 
> i don’t care that koko just voted on them, or that they had a good d1, read their longpost and the late w!keldeo’s catsposting
> 
> if town doesn’t look at bbt tomorrow i will haunt the fuck out of you all
> 
> and that’s a mewtini promise. glgl


don’t forget this.
- rari


----------



## qenya

tbh² said:


> tbh² said:
> 
> 
> 
> in the event that we make it out of here & tbh goes down toNight
> 
> i don’t care that koko just voted on them, or that they had a good d1, read their longpost and the late w!keldeo’s catsposting
> 
> if town doesn’t look at bbt tomorrow i will haunt the fuck out of you all
> 
> and that’s a mewtini promise. glgl
> 
> 
> 
> don’t forget this.
> - rari
Click to expand...

have slowly been coming round to this view too tbh

very sorry about tunnelling on you earlier


----------



## qenya

kokorico said:


> very sorry about tunnelling on you earlier


_or am i_


----------



## Novae

imagine talking after day end smh >:c


----------



## Herbe

its less a day end and more a gradual sunset to be fair right now


----------



## Trebek

Herbe said:


> its less a day end and more a gradual sunset to be fair right now


the sun never sets on the Animal Crossing Empire


----------



## qenya

Herbe said:


> its less a day end and more a gradual sunset to be fair right now


see this is the kind of shit that happens under daylight savings time-


----------



## tbh²

mewtini might kill me for longposting after nudging her haunting promise but yeah before anything don’t forget to look into bbt if we die, guys



kokorico said:


> ah, gotcha! that sounds like an interesting major, how did you get into it?


it’s kind of a long story, but to sum it up i was in pure desperation after studying a year of something i hated and found out about the course while i was looking for library studies. in the end i don’t know if i did the right choice, but meh, i vibe ig. at least i don’t hate the prospect of working in publishing.



kokorico said:


> re ebooks, I dunno. ~5 years ago they were all the rage (I still have a Kindle somewhere) but it feels like interest has sort of peaked. there are lots more physical bookshops in my town than there used to be, and I remember reading an article a few months ago about how ebook revenue has gone down in the last couple of years. you can't sell them, you can't lend them (or at least it's harder) - they just don't really fill the same cultural niche as physical books. so honestly I kinda agree with him in the long run


yeah i think that the ebook industry still has much to evolve. particularly i think that the model of drm that is currently in use isn’t ideal for anyone and while the big vendors stick to sublicensing for personal use as a business model it won’t be too big of a hit. i think amazon is on the right track with prime books though – it was only when streaming took off that movie/music piracy started decreasing significantly, and currently ebook piracy is the only one with a rising trend from what i’ve last heard

because of covid, ebooks and ereaders are seeing a rise in sales but we have no idea how long that will last after the pandemic tbh

tbh this is a bit of a spicy take, but every time a new medium appears there is a large backlash against it. it happened with parchment vs papyrus, then again with paper vs parchment and finally, to a much lesser extent, with wood-based paper vs cloth-based paper. what we’re seeing now is very likely to be the very beginning of a transition from paper to electronics. i am not saying that the physical book will disappear – it won’t, but by the end of the century it will have become something solemn and ~special~, much like the vinyl records are nowadays in terms of music. this is my take on the subject considering the history of the printed word.



kokorico said:


> also would it be showing my ignorance if I said I didn't know who vladimir nabokov is


dw lol. it’s the dude who wrote lolita
- rari


----------



## Herbe

This evening on Teacod Island, it was every creature for themselves. The townsfolk had argued more in one day than they had their entire lives. They even had to gift each other books to show that it wasn't personal. However, they couldn't be distracted from their goal.

No one expected it, but Sable and Mabel themselves turned against each other. Mabel, the cunning blue hedgehog that she was, set up an elaborate plan in order to find the killers, and Sable did not fit into that plan. 

However, Mabel miscalculated. And when she was caught in her lies, the town descended upon her with righteous justice. She was cast off into the sea, never to be seen again.

And then there were six.

Sable, Isabelle, KK Slider, Timmy, Tommy, and Tom Nook himself. 

The Nook family wasted no time getting into position for the final part of their master plan. They each overpowered one of the remaining townsfolk, and shoved them into the Residential Services building and locked it. Next stop: the airport.

"Ready boss?... boss?" Timmy said from the pilot's seat of their hotwired Dodo Airlines plane. "All set. Commence drenching." Tommy hung out the side with a comically large gasoline can, and as Timmy flew methodically over the island, they poured fuel over every tree, house, and pathway, making sure to seal the exits. Then, Tom Nook lit one stylish match, and condemned the island to burn.

As they flew away into the slowest sunset they'd ever seen, orange and red flames behind them, Tom Nook breathed a sigh of relief. He could finally get away with the tax evasion necessary to save his company.

_What's the moral of the story, kids?_
Late stage capitalism is evil.


----------



## Herbe

*Kokorico has died. E was **Town.* 

The game has ended. The *Mafia* wins!

Role pms/ thoughts/ etc. to come.


----------



## Trebek

i can finally use this pfp


----------



## Mawile

sadkjhdkjghfkjghkjfdhgjk


----------



## Bluwiikoon

HERBE I LOVE YOUR PROSE


----------



## Zori

I am once again asking you for your bells


----------



## Trebek

it’s called tax fraud

y’all wouldn’t understand


----------



## Bluwiikoon

I guess the winners had... a chicken dinner


----------



## Zori

Seshas said:


> I am once again asking you for your bells


first one goes to blathers,
Seshas fails to live past N1,
etc. etc


----------



## Trebek

omg the slowest sunset reference in the flavor

yes


----------



## qenya

well I was _close_

...sort of


----------



## Zori

omg the flavor lmao


----------



## Bluwiikoon

Whoever plays with Seshas next PLEASE protect them

I want a full doctor, bodyguard, jailer squad on the case! They will be cushioned in layers of bubble wrap and styrofoam!!!


----------



## tbh²

what


----------



## Trebek

props to tbh for being almost spot on the entire time tbhtbh


----------



## Trebek

Seshas said:


> Seshas said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am once again asking you for your bells
> 
> 
> 
> first one goes to blathers,
> Seshas fails to live past N1,
> etc. etc
Click to expand...

IM SORRY


----------



## qenya

Bluwiikoon said:


> Whoever plays with Seshas next PLEASE protect them
> 
> I want a full doctor, bodyguard, jailer squad on the case! They will be cushioned in layers of bubble wrap and styrofoam!!!


inb4 healer clash


----------



## Trebek

kokorico said:


> Bluwiikoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whoever plays with Seshas next PLEASE protect them
> 
> I want a full doctor, bodyguard, jailer squad on the case! They will be cushioned in layers of bubble wrap and styrofoam!!!
> 
> 
> 
> inb4 healer clash
Click to expand...

healer clash doesn’t matter if they get jailed B)


----------



## Bluwiikoon

But two healers in one game is unpossible!!


----------



## Zori

full disclosure:
was cop, checked tbhtbh N0 because didn't want to get pocketed

and the best part
Someone failed to see my N1 visit, but this time legitimately because they were'nt town


----------



## Novae

Mist wins by doing absolutely nothing!


----------



## Trebek

Seshas said:


> full disclosure:
> was cop, checked tbhtbh N0 because didn't want to get pocketed
> 
> and the best part
> Someone failed to see my N1 visit, but this time legitimately because they were'nt town


just stop being power roles then u won’t get N0ed tbh


----------



## Eifie

Eifie wins by doing absolutely nothing!


----------



## Zori

Seshas said:


> were'nt


I cannot express how much concentrated anger I am putting towards this sequence of characters


----------



## Novae

Seshas said:


> full disclosure:
> was cop, checked tbhtbh N0 because didn't want to get pocketed
> 
> and the best part
> Someone failed to see my N1 visit, but this time legitimately because they were'nt town


My original n0 was going to be on RSP (I think it was) and conflict with koko and it would've accidentally confirmed me

I chickened out because I was worried someone was going to worldbuild


----------



## Zori

Trebek said:


> Seshas said:
> 
> 
> 
> full disclosure:
> was cop, checked tbhtbh N0 because didn't want to get pocketed
> 
> and the best part
> Someone failed to see my N1 visit, but this time legitimately because they were'nt town
> 
> 
> 
> just stop being power roles then u won’t get N0ed tbh
Click to expand...

Hey, it worked in TvT


----------



## Bluwiikoon

Sorry I played so badly, town! I was really nervous and excited and could not restrain myself adequately from making a billion posts ^^;


----------



## Trebek

Bluwiikoon said:


> Sorry I played so badly, town! I was really nervous and excited and could not restrain myself adequately from making a billion posts ^^;


it’s ok!!! i really did empathize, i wasn’t just lying about that


----------



## Eifie

hey can someone add me to scum chat. I wanna know what you people were talking about.


----------



## Mawile

Trebek said:


> Seshas said:
> 
> 
> 
> full disclosure:
> was cop, checked tbhtbh N0 because didn't want to get pocketed
> 
> and the best part
> Someone failed to see my N1 visit, but this time legitimately because they were'nt town
> 
> 
> 
> just stop being power roles then u won’t get N0ed tbh
Click to expand...

thinks in ooctvt


----------



## qenya

Bluwiikoon said:


> Sorry I played so badly, town!


this tbh


----------



## Trebek

highlights from scumchat will come soon, but want to let herbe do his longpost first


----------



## tbh²

i was going to ask for graveyard access but on second thought maybe ignorance is bliss
- rari


----------



## Bluwiikoon

kokorico said:


> Bluwiikoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I played so badly, town!
> 
> 
> 
> this tbh
Click to expand...

But koko you did nothing wrong!!! WE LOVE YOUUUU


----------



## Zori

At least the mafia let me have the title of objectively perfect dayplay
absolutely nothing I could have done better


----------



## Trebek

Seshas said:


> At least the mafia let me have the title of objectively perfect dayplay
> absolutely nothing I could have done better


exactly!


----------



## M&F

tbh² said:


> tbh this is a bit of a spicy take, but every time a new medium appears there is a large backlash against it. it happened with parchment vs papyrus, then again with paper vs parchment and finally, to a much lesser extent, with wood-based paper vs cloth-based paper. what we’re seeing now is very likely to be the very beginning of a transition from paper to electronics. i am not saying that the physical book will disappear – it won’t, but by the end of the century it will have become something solemn and ~special~, much like the vinyl records are nowadays in terms of music. this is my take on the subject considering the history of the printed word.


ah, can't wait for some dink to invent the ebook that spits Old Book Smell in your face-

even the invention of writing itself wasn't always an uncontroversial event; most notoriously, renowned philosopher Socrates hated the stuff and felt like it'd ruin the people's memory, perhaps not too unlike more recent debacles about whether growing up with the internet is warping the brain capacity of the youth. it's because of this that we're stuck with Plato's tablet trail on the whole thing, and don't even know for sure that Socrates existed and wasn't a character that Plato came up with.

Socrates might not even been all wrong about it, too; while every written record that reaches us today is invaluable, the peoples who cared to keep their oral traditions alive have given us reliable glimpses into human life as far back as 10000 years ago. makes one wonder what memories we'd gain and what memories we'd lose if the dice had fallen even a little bit differently

... what do you guys mean there's a game ending-


----------



## Trebek

kokorico said:


> Bluwiikoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I played so badly, town!
> 
> 
> 
> this tbh
Click to expand...

ngl i feel sorta bad about semi-intentionally baiting you into “defending” me from tbh

sorry


----------



## Bluwiikoon

tbh² said:


> i was going to ask for graveyard access but on second thought maybe ignorance is bliss
> - rari


B-but then you don't get to see me saying nice things about you and believing in you!!


----------



## Eifie

Eifie said:


> hey can someone add me to scum chat. I wanna know what you people were talking about.


this was a serious request smh smh


----------



## Herbe

Here's the Role Pms google doc: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1_7m6EzBsyuQnv6OJ6Cghex8wVNW0YfgQEyCP8pSJmxA/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## Mawile

can i get in graveyard chat


----------



## Trebek

Eifie said:


> Eifie said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey can someone add me to scum chat. I wanna know what you people were talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> this was a serious request smh smh
Click to expand...

wait was keldeo impersonating you impersonating him impersonating you in scumchat then

i’m confused now


----------



## tbh²

Bluwiikoon said:


> B-but then you don't get to see me saying nice things about you and believing in you!!


omg blu ;___________; you’re the best tbh


----------



## tbh²

> Timmy and Tommy’s tarantula-buying business has run you into the ground


_don’t let the tarantulas bite………_ oh my god


----------



## Ys_

Good game! lol town kinda self-destructed.. 
On the topic of books, I read His Dark Materials but would have prefered a sequel than a prequel..


----------



## Trebek

tbh² said:


> Timmy and Tommy’s tarantula-buying business has run you into the ground
> 
> 
> 
> _don’t let the tarantulas bite………_ oh my god
Click to expand...

ok not going to lie

that was in absolutely no way intentional

i wish it was tho


----------



## Herbe

Ah, some of the pms were edited post - doc, but only cosmetically. ( I told Timmy and Tommy that Tom Nook went bankrupt for some unknown reason...)


----------



## Eifie

Trebek said:


> Eifie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eifie said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey can someone add me to scum chat. I wanna know what you people were talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> this was a serious request smh smh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wait was keldeo impersonating you impersonating him impersonating you in scumchat then
> 
> i’m confused now
Click to expand...

uhhh like 50% of my content was Keldeo thinking it would be fun to impersonate me


----------



## Trebek

proud of myself for confidently misguessing which of the lovers mp7 was in my fakeclaim tbh


----------



## bbt's Huskeldeo

nvm my access to the husk has been restored


----------



## Herbe

Feel free to go ahead and post Best Of, @Trebek  - my long post plus my crappy wifi will take a while, haha


----------



## Trebek

Herbe said:


> Feel free to go ahead and post Best Of, @Trebek  - my long post plus my crappy wifi will take a while, haha


will do, just editing it for readability B)


----------



## Ys_

omg raritini don't sad react, I would've done worse hehe ^^'


----------



## qenya

tbh² said:


> yeah i think that the ebook industry still has much to evolve. particularly i think that the model of drm that is currently in use isn’t ideal for anyone and while the big vendors stick to sublicensing for personal use as a business model it won’t be too big of a hit. i think amazon is on the right track with prime books though – it was only when streaming took off that movie/music piracy started decreasing significantly, and currently ebook piracy is the only one with a rising trend from what i’ve last heard
> 
> because of covid, ebooks and ereaders are seeing a rise in sales but we have no idea how long that will last after the pandemic tbh
> 
> tbh this is a bit of a spicy take, but every time a new medium appears there is a large backlash against it. it happened with parchment vs papyrus, then again with paper vs parchment and finally, to a much lesser extent, with wood-based paper vs cloth-based paper. what we’re seeing now is very likely to be the very beginning of a transition from paper to electronics. i am not saying that the physical book will disappear – it won’t, but by the end of the century it will have become something solemn and ~special~, much like the vinyl records are nowadays in terms of music. this is my take on the subject considering the history of the printed word.


mmm, you make some good points. definitely you could draw parallels to the music industry, where drm also used to be a problem (and now music is mostly drm-free) and streaming rather than buying outright is now the norm because of things like spotify. movies/TV kind of fall into the same category too, I think. on the other hand, video games seem to have stalled along the same path? the physical -> digital transition is taking off, but every game subscription/streaming service I know of has kinda flopped (stadia being the most obvious recent example)

I don't really know where I'm going with this, just rambling tbqh

also, yeah, feel you with getting out of a course you don't like to something bizarre! ask me sometime how a CS major ends up doing geology


----------



## qenya

now that this is over, I'm realising I massively misunderstood the point of hydras, and I still think I don't quite get it

I thought the idea was to disguise who was doing the posting, like keldeif was apparently doing, so that it's harder to read tone / analyse meta

but that doesn't work if you sign your posts! so then why not just post in the thread with both your normal accounts

I feel like I'm missing something


----------



## Bluwiikoon

It means you have someone to talk to about the game!  And can work together on reads!


----------



## Trebek

ok scumchat highlights xd



Spoiler: N0






Trebek said:


> omg wait
> 
> is scumteam literally just the nook family
> 
> i barely know AC but thats iconic





Trebek said:


> claim the nephews as lovers lel





Herbe said:


> *me and mawile's loversclaim in TVT enters the chat*





Mist1422 said:


> @Mawile
> @tbh²
> @IndigoEmmy
> @Seshas
> @JackPK
> @Von Fu
> @kokorico
> @Redstrykephoenix
> @M Plus 7
> @Bluwiikoon





Mist1422 said:


> oh did they get those pings
> 
> uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh





Trebek said:


> Herbe said:
> 
> 
> 
> also just realised that a joke i wrote into the pms doesnt work if yall dont share ur pm flavors
> tom nook pls explain why ur business is going bankrupt
> 
> 
> 
> y’all  bought  too many  tarantulas
> 
> so now  we’re going  out of business
Click to expand...




Trebek said:


> trying to decide how ballsy i want to be this game, on a scale from “find a lame fake flavor claim VT” to “i’m tom nook and i’m a cop”





bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> Trebek said:
> 
> 
> 
> “i’m tom nook and i’m a cop”
> 
> 
> 
> this is already my claim
Click to expand...




bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> bbt's Huskeldeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh and block Stryke. _someone_'s gotta do it
> 
> 
> 
> Eifie, we literally control the roleblock.
> 
> eta: I apologize in advance for if and when Eifie and I spam this chat having a conversation
Click to expand...







Spoiler: D1






bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> love how our individual heads are being voted by both the other mafia rn





MampersandF said:


> if only one head of a hydra gets lynched, does it grow two new ones





bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> Operation "flood the thread with shitposting to make it impossible to read" is a go





bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> I'm bored of spamming
> 
> glgl





Mist1422 said:


> I’m awake at 5 am and straight up have no clue what to post yaaaaay





bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> yes Keldeo I need help





bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> M Plus 7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, I'm okay with this. Trebek and Keldeo are town.
> 
> 
> 
> glad we didn't kill her n0 :wowee:
Click to expand...




Trebek said:


> honestly same but also
> 
> 
> M Plus 7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have TMI, don't you?
Click to expand...




Trebek said:


> kokorico said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to overlook the fact that we were also kind of mindmelding in tarot, when he flipped scum
Click to expand...




Herbe said:


> cookies!





Herbe said:


> bbt's Huskeldeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Herbe, can you answer whether informational roles can be redirected, and if so whether an inforole that was redirected would receive the name of the person (e.g. "Trebek is town") or just the result (e.g. "town")? I understand if your answer is no comment.
> 
> 
> 
> yea no comment :/
Click to expand...







Spoiler: N1






Herbe said:


> i'm out of the loop in my own goddamn game





bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> I have a saved draft here that says "Also" and I have no idea what I was going to say








Spoiler: D2






bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> Okay gdi we need good fake claims





Trebek said:


> ok gonna be honest
> 
> i never realized ur sig was random bc i always got the SwSh quagsire whenever i clicked on it





Mist1422 said:


> I swear I'm going to scumslip in tarot graveyard because I see a 1 next to the envelope and assume it's scum chat





Trebek said:


> man, if this was any more of a bastard game i would consider trying to get away with something along the lines of "i legally can't talk about my role sorry :p"





Trebek said:


> tbh² said:
> 
> 
> 
> rsp n0 (because we thought it would be funny ...)
> 
> 
> 
> xd
Click to expand...




Mist1422 said:


> Trebek said:
> 
> 
> 
> do we know between VF and MP7 who was who?
> 
> 
> 
> nah but I don’t think they’ll contradict you
Click to expand...




Trebek said:


> man i was so scared for a bit that koko was intentionally fakeclaiming to bait me





Trebek said:


> my original vibe was to try to pocket koko but now i have no clue what the vibe is lmao
> 
> i think its good for us tho





Mist1422 said:


> time to make people think I am scum with koko





Trebek said:


> man, _every_ townie that isn’t koko is voting for em right now
> 
> what a power play tbh








Spoiler: postgame






Trebek said:


> me frantically refreshing for the flavorpost to see when i can change my pfp





bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> wtf there are so many pages in here


----------



## Herbe

Spoiler: Herbe's Longpost



What a learning experience, indeed! I wanted to start off by saying thanks for making this game so fun to watch and run, y'all. It wouldn't have been the same without you.

So, a very interesting turn of events almost happened night 0 - Mafia almost targeted M Plus 7, a lover who was jailed by Blu that night. If that had happened, and the mafia hadn't switched to seshas, then the lovers pair would have been saved by the bodyguard/jailor. That would have made a very different start to the game, I think - having the inspector alive past n0 certainly would have helped. (also watching y'all dunk on blu for having an unbelievable role broke my heart - i was just trying to balance it :< it's okay though)

I think, in hopes of balancing a little towards mafia since I wanted everyone to have a role that wasn't just VT, I mayyy have put a few too many negative utilities on the town. Did not consider that in worse case, mafia could hit the lovers and the risky vig could hit an inno in the same night. the same n1. So, that took me way by surprise. It was actually an amount less laughing and more pulling my fucking hair out trying to make sure my game wouldn't trainwreck (an endeavor in which I was powerless at that point) but it ended up funny in the end.

Also, both fucking roleblockers blocked RSP the first night and although it broke my heart because their Town Crier message was so funny, it was also fucking hilarious in itself.

Koko's gambit was hella interesting, if only eir reads were accurate/they lived in the world they thought they lived in, it would have been awesome. 

And gg maf of course! They certainly put in the work. I was thinking (hoping?) that if one of them died, maaaaaybe the town would realise the nooks were up to no good. That, uh, didn't happen, but still fun! And I still am fond of the premise of the game as a whole.

I think things I would change in the future would be:
having some damn VTs so the game could be bigger without me trying to balance however many roles
also just having a bigger game for length/fun. (Although the hydras were a wonderful surprise! I didn't see that coming, and I felt like it really added to the unique feel of the game.)
figuring out the actual worst case scenarios and paying attention to them
did y'all like explicit character flip or should that have been different? I'm welcoming all constructive criticism!

Anyway. Thanks for making my game a reality, friends. This was a lot of fun and although I'm probably gonna take a solid break from GMing, I am eager to return (after I settle in to college of course, haha) Thank you to the lovely MF for helping me set this up! If she hadn't looked at it first.... there would have been a lot different and probably a lot more kinks to work out, haha.

Fun facts:
I had written out a Tortimer mafia rolecop unless we had 14 players
Cyrus (MP7) almost didn't get to talk until 3 hours before EoD, bc cyrus is sleepy in game
mf actually warned against the risky vig haha. maybe I should have taken her advice
also, i'd be down to do a villager choice animal crossing mafia two if anyone was interested around winterish?

if I remember anything else I'll add it on! but for now, tangy out-


----------



## Keldeo

Good game everyone, and thank you Herbe and MF for hosting and designing!

@Eifie is the best and deserves the world for putting up with me in hydra chat, all mistakes made by bbt's Huskeldeo were mine and she is responsible for nothing except our funny jokes. Also shoutouts to Trebek and Mist for being awesome mafia partners.  

I guess in terms of day play, there were some strong scumreads on town who weren't mafia that allowed us to hide? I think that led to some unfortunate situations, in for example the vote kind of being locked onto koko after a certain point on day 2, and in a different way RSP's posting toward Blu at the end of day 1. But overall I feel like this was just a pretty mechanically unlucky game for town - there was sort of a perfect storm of bad luck in us n0ing the cop and in everything that resulted in the four deaths on n1. 



kokorico said:


> I feel like I'm missing something


I think many people play as hydras just to be able to hang out in hydra chat with their partners! In other games where I have seen hydras, I think a lot of people sign their posts - Eifie and I were just having fun with it. (if anyone wants to guess the "Eifie posts" made by me, be my guest, lol.)


----------



## Herbe

Oh, the scumchat quote of me being out of the loop in my own game was me covering for the fact that I didn't know what the fuck y'all were talking about (the VF "cop" soft) cause it wasn't true


----------



## Eifie

btw the claim I _actually_ suggested for Keldeo, which was so beautiful and balanced out Herbe's game nicely and provided a nice foil to IndigoEmmy's claim, was just Town Macho. some buff villager dude who is unaffected by protection whatsoever.

but, well, that's not a bunny, so I think the 5 am Keldeo claim is clearly superior.


----------



## Keldeo

Herbe said:


> also, i'd be down to do a villager choice animal crossing mafia two if anyone was interested around winterish?


Yes!!


----------



## Bluwiikoon

Herbe we love you!!  Thank you for hosting this game for us! I really enjoyed the ACNH flavour and the role reveals and prose upon deaths  The AU where I predicted n0 kill correctly woulda been poggers indeed!

Also...! Make sure to hydrate! ^^


----------



## Herbe

blu, you are a delight :>


----------



## Herbe

if y'all like my writing that much feel free to check out my trans spiderman hc fanfic when i drop it-


----------



## Herbe

/plug end
/its also just an outline right now, im getting ahead of myself


----------



## Bluwiikoon

If koko and I ever hydra we could be... Cojiro! (the blue chicken in Zelda!)


----------



## Eifie

oh yeah btw I was spamming the thread d1 to make it hard to read on purpose

my apologies


----------



## Herbe

tom nook wasn't gonna have a gun until i found the Image (trebeks current pfp) and it was too good not to include. i really could not figure out if i wanted gore or not in the AC universe, it was a crisis


----------



## qenya

Herbe said:


> if only eir reads were accurate


me after every game lol

I thought the character reveal was a cool idea in terms of flavour! I think it probably didn't make much mechanical difference either way - the characters weren't really role-indicative, only (as it turned out) alignment-indicative, and if someone's died then we know their alignment anyway.

I'm still kinda... headscratchy about all the protective roles when there weren't any extra killing roles, not even a strongman. I guess you were really hoping we would be able to keep Seshas alive to D2 for once? :P

I don't think the PR _density_ was bad at all. There were a couple of roles that had minimal effect on the balance (announcer, flavourcop, arguably miller) that could equally well have been VTs, so they added extra interest to the game without actually destabilising it. The N1 bloodbath was kinda unfortunate but more a result of the fragile vig rather than any particular interaction between roles.


----------



## Eifie

(who wants to tell koko that Trebek was mafia)


----------



## Herbe

I think the protective roles were a holdover from when I put the mafia rolecop in. When I took him out, they were less necessary.


----------



## qenya

Eifie said:


> (who wants to tell koko that Trebek was mafia)


Sorry. Substitute "vanilla" for "VT".


----------



## Eifie

kokorico said:


> Eifie said:
> 
> 
> 
> (who wants to tell koko that Trebek was mafia)
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry. Substitute "vanilla" for "VT".
Click to expand...

I meant that there was no flavour cop :p


----------



## qenya

Eifie said:


> kokorico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eifie said:
> 
> 
> 
> (who wants to tell koko that Trebek was mafia)
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry. Substitute "vanilla" for "VT".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I meant that there was no flavour cop :p
Click to expand...

wait what

so how on earth did he know I was Mable


----------



## Herbe

Aaaaahh, yeah, Trebek was godfather. but, uh, resetti dying and seshas dying kinda made his abilities moot


----------



## Eifie

kokorico said:


> Eifie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kokorico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eifie said:
> 
> 
> 
> (who wants to tell koko that Trebek was mafia)
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry. Substitute "vanilla" for "VT".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I meant that there was no flavour cop :p
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wait what
> 
> so how on earth did he know I was Mable
Click to expand...

you said it first!


----------



## qenya

Eifie said:


> kokorico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eifie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kokorico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eifie said:
> 
> 
> 
> (who wants to tell koko that Trebek was mafia)
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry. Substitute "vanilla" for "VT".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I meant that there was no flavour cop :p
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wait what
> 
> so how on earth did he know I was Mable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you said it first!
Click to expand...

realised that approximately 50 milliseconds after I hit post

sorry im sorry im trying to delete it


----------



## Bluwiikoon

WE STAN A CHICKEN TBH


----------



## tbh²

kokorico said:


> I think. on the other hand, video games seem to have stalled along the same path? the physical -> digital transition is taking off, but every game subscription/streaming service I know of has kinda flopped (stadia being the most obvious recent example)


tbh i think that the video game industry is a bit different because streaming requires much more bandwidth and responsiveness than anything else really. also the practice of renting/playing without owning games seems to not be too widespread? idk, might be grasping at straws here



kokorico said:


> also, yeah, feel you with getting out of a course you don't like to something bizarre! ask me sometime how a CS major ends up doing geology


oh god, yeah… fwiw my ingression course was comp engineering
geology sounds fun tbh! i briefly considered it during my end-of-year panic



Herbe said:


> did y'all like explicit character flip or should that have been different? I'm welcoming all constructive criticism!


fwiw i like the idea of explicit flips.
also i gotta say i love your flavours, they’re vivid and delightful <3 i can tell you had fun writing them!



Herbe said:


> also, i'd be down to do a villager choice animal crossing mafia two if anyone was interested around winterish?


/in tbh

- rari


----------



## qenya

Keldeo said:


> kokorico said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like I'm missing something
> 
> 
> 
> I think many people play as hydras just to be able to hang out in hydra chat with their partners! In other games where I have seen hydras, I think a lot of people sign their posts - Eifie and I were just having fun with it. (if anyone wants to guess the "Eifie posts" made by me, be my guest, lol.)
Click to expand...

Ah, ok! So it's more just sharing the load of strategising + having someone to meme with even if you're not on a team with anyone. Sounds considerably more relaxed than I was imagining lmao.



Bluwiikoon said:


> If koko and I ever hydra we could be... Cojiro! (the blue chicken in Zelda!)


omg. we should totally do that sometime tbqh

(coincidentally, I'm actually replaying OoT right now and can't remember for the life of me where I'm supposed to take Cojiro, sigh)


----------



## JackPK

tbh² said:


> kokorico said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jack's role, given the lack of information everyone was operating under at the start of N1, was always more likely to be lethal to him than to the mafia. I would have thought you would be _delighted_ for him to try to get a shot off.
> 
> 
> 
> lol honestly i'm just surprised jack even decided to shoot this early given the repercussions, i kind of am wondering why (guessing he was afraid of dying before he was able to use the shot?)
> but in re the second sentence, not really?? see post above
> -m
Click to expand...

tbh that was mostly because of this post at EOD the previous day:



bbt's Huskeldeo said:


> Von Fu said:
> 
> 
> 
> actually no *JackPK*, and let it rand?
> 
> 
> 
> No do not, VIg claim should self resolve
Click to expand...

which I assumed meant "he needs to self-resolve himself or else we'll yeet him the next day"


----------



## Mawile

also gg everyone tbh


----------



## qenya

JackPK said:


> tbh² said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kokorico said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jack's role, given the lack of information everyone was operating under at the start of N1, was always more likely to be lethal to him than to the mafia. I would have thought you would be _delighted_ for him to try to get a shot off.
> 
> 
> 
> lol honestly i'm just surprised jack even decided to shoot this early given the repercussions, i kind of am wondering why (guessing he was afraid of dying before he was able to use the shot?)
> but in re the second sentence, not really?? see post above
> -m
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tbh that was mostly because of this post at EOD the previous day:
> 
> 
> 
> bbt's Huskeldeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Von Fu said:
> 
> 
> 
> actually no *JackPK*, and let it rand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No do not, VIg claim should self resolve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> which I assumed meant "he needs to self-resolve himself or else we'll yeet him the next day"
Click to expand...

oh my GOD

next game can we please have a pact to spell out every single thing we mean instead of using opaque jargon from MU


----------



## qenya

(which is by no means shade on you, to be clear! I misunderstood _exactly_ the same term in tvt, although fortunately it wasn't addressed at me)


----------



## Trebek

kokorico said:


> Eifie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kokorico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eifie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kokorico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eifie said:
> 
> 
> 
> (who wants to tell koko that Trebek was mafia)
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry. Substitute "vanilla" for "VT".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I meant that there was no flavour cop :p
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wait what
> 
> so how on earth did he know I was Mable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you said it first!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> realised that approximately 50 milliseconds after I hit post
> 
> sorry im sorry im trying to delete it
Click to expand...

man i was so scared that you were gonna catch on to me trying to fakeclaim flavorcop and intentionally feed me a wrong flavor for me to be like “yup he’s right!”


----------



## qenya

mission accomplished tbh!

time for bed I think


----------



## Trebek

kokorico said:


> View attachment 703
> mission accomplished tbh!
> 
> time for bed I think


d-
do-
don’t let the tarantulas bite!


----------



## Eifie

lmfao keldeo goat

don't think resolving to clearly explain everything would've made a difference because that post was made in a hurry in the last few seconds of day


----------



## tbh²

i’m never playing this stupid fucking game again- ah i mean gg 

now to read beyond rari going “oh god” in hydrachat 
- mewtini


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

e


----------



## Trebek

Redstrykephoenix said:


> e


E


----------



## tbh²

i literally called it as soon as ryan claimed that tom nook had to be mafia in a setup where isabelle was town


----------



## Trebek

tbh² said:


> i literally called it as soon as ryan claimed that tom nook had to be mafia in a setup where isabelle was town


that’s why i joked about isabelle mafia tbh


----------



## tbh²

smh i was going to do a postmortem but i kind of think i am too depressed to so i will simply say gg mafia and sorry town. ;(


----------



## Bluwiikoon

Mewt we love you!!! You did your best, and you can only get stronger! :D


----------



## Bluwiikoon

Don't make me go over there and spam heart emojis at you!!


----------



## Trebek

Bluwiikoon said:


> Don't make me go over there and spam heart emojis at you!!


do it tbh


----------



## Bluwiikoon

@ mewt


----------



## tbh²

;______; thanks man
i will be fine i’m just upset right now because. i had the exact goddamn scumteam at d2 start but the only player rari and i disagreed on HAPPENED to be the pivotal one, i even said “maybe we should switch to bbt” because of koko’s un-claim and i just thought it was so weird that trebek kept autoTRing them

gooooooood

at least i finally correctly TRed rsp


----------



## Bluwiikoon

You get major bonus points for getting it right in any shape imo!!! :D You might have _chickened_ out, but your instincts weren't fowl at all!


----------



## Bluwiikoon

Me this game: Haha funy bird jokes


----------



## Bluwiikoon

Mewtini I feel like you would love Herbe's write-up post!!! I nearly correctly predicted the n0 kill and almost changed the whole course of the game LOL


----------



## tbh²

btw blu i am very sorry for burying you tbh


----------



## Zori

Bluwiikoon said:


> Me this game: Haha funy bird jokes


bird gang gang


----------



## Bluwiikoon

tbh² said:


> btw blu i am very sorry for burying you tbh


Queen it's all good!! I hope next time I get a power role I can be less excited/nervous and calm down a little ^^ We all learn!


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

again sorry for being a jackass blu


----------



## Bluwiikoon

Redstrykephoenix said:


> again sorry for being a jackass blu


You're all good too bro! ^^ D1 was one heck of a ride LOL


----------



## M&F

kokorico said:


> also, yeah, feel you with getting out of a course you don't like to something bizarre! ask me sometime how a CS major ends up doing geology


omg sign me up to hear all about it. I love geology, geography in general really! if it wasn't for all the chemistry involved I'd totally have considered studying it in uni myself

ahem! the game, huh. I'll have to admit I couldn't follow it as closely as I was hoping to, but as best as I can tell, herbe's done a bang-up job keeping things running. that's the easiest part of GMing, but still! I'm one proud big sis rn. I'm glad you guys had a good time playing!

I'll be looking forward to when it's my turn to run one again... but first, mawile's up!


----------



## Bluwiikoon

The real winner is me because I just remembered to put my pepsi cans in the fridge so they can be cold tomorrow  Hydration!!


----------



## Mawile

MampersandF said:


> but first, mawile's up!


oh yeah lol i should do a Post in ooctvt


----------



## Ys_

I thought the Idea of hydras was fun!
Also Blu and Koko were pretty much the only ones I correctly read hehe...


----------



## Ys_

Ysabel said:


> I thought the Idea of hydras was fun!
> Also Blu and Koko were pretty much the only ones I correctly read hehe...


Oh and rsp


----------



## Keldeo

JackPK said:


> tbh that was mostly because of this post at EOD the previous day:
> 
> 
> 
> bbt's Huskeldeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Von Fu said:
> 
> 
> 
> actually no *JackPK*, and let it rand?
> 
> 
> 
> No do not, VIg claim should self resolve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> which I assumed meant "he needs to self-resolve himself or else we'll yeet him the next day"
Click to expand...

Oh no, I'm so sorry! I didn't mean to be unclear, but I see how that phrasing totally was. What I meant was like, if someone fake claims vig, any real vig can just shoot the fake claimer - so someone who claims vig at EOD would not be a good yeet. So in that sense, a vig claim will "resolve itself" / doesn't need to be resolved by a yeet. 



tbh² said:


> ;______; thanks man
> i will be fine i’m just upset right now because. i had the exact goddamn scumteam at d2 start but the only player rari and i disagreed on HAPPENED to be the pivotal one, i even said “maybe we should switch to bbt” because of koko’s un-claim and i just thought it was so weird that trebek kept autoTRing them
> 
> gooooooood
> 
> at least i finally correctly TRed rsp


Aww I'm sorry ;; It was clear you put a lot into this game and I thought you did well, for what it's worth - you were pretty scarily on-point during that last day and I think with more time you would have gotten there.


----------



## Novae

got carried by keldeo and trebek gang
also didn't post for 8 hours because couldn't come up with a good fakeclaim gang


----------



## Eifie

got carried by keldeo, trebek, and mist gang
also didn't post for 48 hours because I realized for the 500th time that I don't like playing mafia gang


----------



## Zori

Mist1422 said:


> got carried by keldeo and trebek gang
> also didn't post for 8 hours because couldn't come up with a good fakeclaim gang


Just say "sorry, thinking about what to claim, will get back to you later" then post a bunch of woweesprites


----------



## Eifie

Seshas said:


> Mist1422 said:
> 
> 
> 
> got carried by keldeo and trebek gang
> also didn't post for 8 hours because couldn't come up with a good fakeclaim gang
> 
> 
> 
> Just say "sorry, thinking about what to claim, will get back to you later" then post a bunch of woweesprites
Click to expand...

I fully endorse this approach


----------

